# VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Februar



> *VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....​*
> Seit wir um die Finanzen der Verbände veröffentlichen, bekomme ich immer wieder viele Infos, viele Hinweise, viel Glaubwürdiges, viel zu Hinterfragendes.
> 
> Da wünscht man sich ne Redaktion wie ne große Zeitschrift, um das alles abklären zu können.
> ...


----------



## Pitti (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Aber das ist schon lange bekannt, Casting und alles was damit zu tun hat steht an erster Stelle beim VDSF. Was mich schon vor 20 Jahren gewundert hat, bei vielen Versammlungen wurde das auch deutlich. Trocken angeln ist ebend bequemer und Tierschutz gerechter, deshalb verwunderte mich nicht das Angler in ihren tun sehr beschnitten wurden.

Deshalb fühlte ich mich dort auch nie wohl, was sich erst im DAV änderte, der für mich deutlich mehr am Angler ist. Gruß Pitti


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Der DAV will in den VDSF übertreten zu dessen Bedingungen und dessen Grundsätzen und dessen Finanzierung - viel Spaß zukünftig also ;-))))

Das interessantere für mich dabei ist ja, dass man hier aufzeigen kann, wie da mit den Geldern  der Angler umgegangen wird, wie das geregelt wird - und was da für die Anglerschaft wirklich rauskommt und gemacht wird...

Trockenangeln halt.........

Wäre dann vielleicht ein guter Name für den geplanten neuen Verband und auch wohl näher an der Realität als der jetzt geplante DAFV:
DTFV
Deutscher TrockenFischerVerband.......


----------



## Pitti (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der DAV will in den VDSF übertreten zu dessen Bedingungen und dessen Grundsätzen und dessen Finanzierung - viel Spaß zukünftig also ;-))))


 
Ja Thomas und das macht mir echt Sorgen für die Zukunft, der DAV scheint nicht zu wissen was er uns bedeutet, schade eigentlich. Ich wünschte der DAV wäre stärker und müsste sich nicht so unterbuttern lassen.

Für mich war es ein Segen nach der Wende, das es diesen Verband gab. Wir im Westen wussten davor nicht, was angeln alles bedeuten kann. #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Siehe oben, die Zukunft ist klar:
Trockenangeln.............
;-)))


----------



## Pitti (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe oben, die Zukunft ist klar:
> Trockenangeln.............
> ;-)))


 
NA mal sehen, zur Not gibt es ja das Ausland, mal sehen wenn es kein Geld mehr gibt von Deutschen Anglern. #q


----------



## pro-release (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Dem anonymen Schreiber stimme ich zu.

Der Castingsport ist zwar aus dem angeln entstanden, kann aber aus eigenen Mitteln nicht bestehen und brauch die Strukturen der Angelvereine. Es wäre längst an der Zeit eigene Castingsportvereine zu gründen, die auf eigenen Füssen stehen. 

Dann wäre der Castingsport aber sicher nach ein paar Jahren verschwunden, was auch niemand möchte. Meistens sind Caster auch Angler, es wäre dann der Beitrag für zwei Vereine fällig.

Schon der riesen Posten der Beiträge für den DOSB (Deutscher Olympischer Sportbund), den der VDSF nur wegen den Castern abdrücken muss, könnten sie alleine nicht tragen.

Das ist ein Punkt welcher vielen VDSF Funktionären ein Dorn im Auge ist und im neuen Verband angegangen werden muss.

*Das mit dem unterschiedlichen Tagesgeld für die Veranstaltungen stimmt nach Nachfrage so nicht. Da gibts für beide Lager den gleichen Betrag.*

Wie sieht dieser Posten denn beim DAV aus? Nach meinem Empfinden ist der DAV beim Casting noch aktiver als der VDSF.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



> Das mit dem unterschiedlichen Tagesgeld für die Veranstaltungen stimmt nach Nachfrage so nicht. Da gibts für beide Lager den gleichen Betrag.


Gut, wenn sich das wenigstens geändert hat.

Davon ab:
In beiden Verbänden sind so viele Fragen offen rund um die Verwendung der von den Anglern abgezockten Kohle und was damit gemacht wird ( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=257096 ), da zeigt das hier mit dem Casting halt nur einmal mehr exemplarisch den Stellenwert der *aktiven Angler* in VDSF, DAV oder DAFV:
Gleich null........................

Siehe oben, die Zukunft ist klar:
Trockenangeln.............

;-)))


----------



## pro-release (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gut, wenn sich das wenigstens geändert hat.
> 
> Davon ab:
> In beiden Verbänden sind so viele Fragen offen rund um die Verwendung der von den Anglern abgezockten Kohle und was damit gemacht wird ( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=257096 ), da zeigt das hier mit dem Casting halt nur einmal mehr exemplarisch den Stellenwert der *aktiven Angler* in VDSF, DAV oder DAFV:
> ...



Sehe ich nicht so. Ein Konstrukt daraus zu flechten wie der künftige Verband ausgerichtet sein wird anhand der höheren Kosten der nunmal der castingsport veranschlagt, halte ich für nicht seriös.

1. War in der Vergangenheit der castingsport nie wirklich populär. Die Gelder wurden hauptsächlich dafür gebraucht Wettkämpfe zu organisieren. Damals als das Wettkampfangeln noch vom VDSF organisiert wurde, waren diese Kosten  weitaus höher als die der Castingturniere. Wettkampfangeln wurde eingestellt, der Castingsport aber blieb.

2. Da das Casting wirklich sehr viel Geld verschlingt wird es da in Zukunft sicher eine Änderung geben. Casting ist nur eine Nische, die Mehrzahl der Funktionäre, da bin ich mir sicher, möchte in dieser Sache eine Kostenverschiebung, zb. Richtung Jugend/Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.

Mich würde die Meinung von Brotfisch zu diesem Thema  interessieren!


----------



## Sharpo (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Ohne in diese Diskussion nun eingreifen zu wollen denke ich, das auch Nischensport gefördert werden soll.

Das Casting ist nunmal aus dem Angeln entstanden und sollte auch in den Angelvereinen und Verbänden bleiben und auch gefördert werden.

Es kann jedoch nicht angehen, dass dies zu 90% ein Subventionsbetrieb wird/ ist.
Da muss in den Verbänden drüber geredet werden und natürlch auch entsprechend gegen gehandelt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



> Da das Casting wirklich sehr viel Geld verschlingt wird es da in Zukunft sicher eine Änderung geben


Wir fordern schon lange eine klare Zielsetzung, eine klare Finanzierung und wie der Wirtschaftsprüfer auch einen soliden Haushaltsplan.

Das alles fehlt bisher und wird weder von VDSF, DAV noch der designierten Präsidentin, der FDP-Politikerin Dr. Happach-Kasan, auch nur ansatzweise in Angriff genommen.

Alle diesbezüglichen Fragen de*r Mitglieder* - LSFV-NDS - werden ignoriert, es wird nicht mal zugelassen, drüber zu diskutieren.



> 2. Da das Casting wirklich sehr viel Geld verschlingt wird es da in Zukunft sicher eine Änderung geben. Casting ist nur eine Nische, die Mehrzahl der Funktionäre, da bin ich mir sicher, möchte in dieser Sache eine Kostenverschiebung, zb. Richtung Jugend/Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.


Reine, durch nichts belegte Mutmaßung.

Ich hab da auf Grund bisheriger Vorkommnisse keinerlei Vertrauen zu diesen (Kon)Fusionären..

Siehe oben:
Nicht mal die Fragen der eigenen Mitglieder bez. Finanzen werde beantwortet, es gibt keinerlei Definition angelpolitischer Ziele und auf Grund des Verhaltens beider Verbände in der Vergangenheit erwarte ich deswegen da nichts Positives für Angler..

Sondern nur weiteres, sinnloses Geldverbrennen (was die Angler aufbringen müssen) und immer mehr Restriktionen und Einschränkungen.




> Sehe ich nicht so. Ein Konstrukt daraus zu flechten wie der künftige Verband ausgerichtet sein wird anhand der höheren Kosten der nunmal der castingsport veranschlagt, *halte ich für nicht seriös*.


Ich auch nich!

Aber das ist ja nur ein weiterer Baustein im allgemeinen Verbandsversagen (Schleppangelverbot M-V, Nachtangelverbot B-W und Saarland, Abknüppelgesetz in Bayern, das sind die "Erfolge" der Verbände, von diesen gewollt und vertreten)..

Es stellt sich mir nur immer wieder die Frage, warum die Angler so dumm sind, solche Verbände und Funktionäre zu bezahlen....


----------



## Koalabaer (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe oben, die Zukunft ist klar:
> Trockenangeln.............
> ;-)))



erste Lockerungen könnten dann so aussehen: 
http://www.amazon.de/SABLON-3778-Melissa-Doug-Angel-Magnetspiel/dp/B000KMHBFA

wobei das Einigen sicher schon zu nah an der Realität ist. 


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Knispel (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Stellt euch einmal auf einen Marktplatz und macht eine Umfrage : 
Frage 1 : Was ist Angeln ? 
Frage 2 : Was ist Casting ? 
Das Ergebnis weiß ich jetzt schon ..... und für das 2. geht ein Großteil unseres Geldes flöten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Ich nehme mal an, der Deutsche Jagdverband sponsort sämtliche Schützenvereine. Also kann ein Anglerverband doch auch Casting sponsern.

Oder irre ich mich da.:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Solange es nicht in Zielwerfen auf Kormorane ausartet - dann wirds wieder gefährlich, dann kriegen die Funktionäre gleich wieder Tierschutzpanik...
 ;-))))


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, der Deutsche Jagdverband sponsort sämtliche Schützenvereine. Also kann ein Anglerverband doch auch Casting sponsern.
> 
> Oder irre ich mich da.:q


 
Einen treffenderen Vergleich kann man nicht ziehen!

Casting gehört meiner Meinung nach komplett aus einem Anglerverband ausgegliedert.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Solange es nicht in Zielwerfen auf Kormorane ausartet - dann wirds wieder gefährlich, dann kriegen die Funktionäre gleich wieder Tierschutzpanik...
> ;-))))


 
Ich habe aber gehört, dass die Trefferquote signifikant steigt, wenn das Ziel ein ausgestopfter Kormoran ist.

Weiß aber nicht, ob das schon als Doping zählt |kopfkrat

:m


----------



## daci7 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



pro-release schrieb:


> [...]
> Dann wäre der Castingsport aber sicher nach ein paar Jahren verschwunden, was auch niemand möchte. [...]



... ich kenne Niemanden den es auch nur ansatzweise stören würde wen der Castingsport verschwindet ... 

Ich persönlich habe nichts gegen den Sport - aber auch nichts für ihn übrig.


----------



## schuessel (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Kennt denn jemand jemanden, der wen kennt, der diesen Sport ausübt?


----------



## pro-release (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Also ich kenne einige. In meinem Verein in meiner Jugend, waren auch regelmäßig Castingturniere. Wir Jungen Kerlchen haben eifrig das Werfen auf die Arenbergscheibe geübt. Pendelwürfe, Überkopf und Seitenwürfe. Und ich behaupte mal das mich das am Wasser zb. beim Spinnfischen um einiges weiter gebracht hat.

Außerdem gab es bei solchen Jugendveranstaltungen immer Preise, auch für den letzten Platz, so konnte man sich nach und nach seine Ausrüstung komplettieren.

Mir persönlich liegt nicht sonderviel am Casting. Es bündelt aber Menschen und Jugendliche die einer sinnvollen Beschäftigung nachgehen, der Sport vermittelt und bündelt wie jede andere Sportart auch soziale Kontake usw.  Der Castingsport sollte unbedingt bestehen bleiben. Nur die Finanzierung sollte sich anders gestalten.


----------



## schuessel (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



pro-release schrieb:


> Außerdem gab es bei solchen Jugendveranstaltungen immer Preise, auch für den letzten Platz, so konnte man sich nach und nach seine Ausrüstung komplettieren.



Da sag noch einer die Verbände machen nix für die Jugend.
Zumindest ist mir jetzt klar wo Euer Geld hingeht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Jetzt mal ohne Spott.

Wenn es in einem Unternehmen finanziell so eng wird, dass Kosten gesenkt werden *müssen* (nicht zu verwechseln mit Gewinnoptimierung), ist einer der ersten und wichtigsten Schritte das feststellen von Kernkompetenzen und das reduzieren/abstoßen dessen, was nicht in diesen Kernbereich hineingehört.

Casting gehört ganz sicher nicht zu den Kernkompetenzen eines Anglerverbandes. Es ist ein netter, vielleicht sogar in gewisser Weise sinnvoller, Nebenkriegsschauplatz.

Es ist ein ganz einfaches Rechenspiel. Was kostet mich diese Nebensparte, was gewinne ich, wenn ich sie ausgliedere, was verliere ich, wenn ich sie ausgliedere. 

Da kommt dann eine Summe raus und danach muss man entscheiden.


PS. Wenn ich im Zusammenhang mit Verbänden von Kompetenzen rede, ist das nicht persönlich gemeint.


----------



## Sharpo (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Ob nun Casting in Angelvereine herein gehören oder nicht, dazu halt wohl jeder eine eigene Meinung die zu akzeptieren ist.
Es gibt keine logischen Erklärungen für das eine oder für das andere.

Im Grunde ist diese Diskussion darüber auch belanglos wenn da nicht die Finanzierung wäre.


----------



## Sharpo (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ohne Spott.
> 
> Wenn es in einem Unternehmen finanziell so eng wird, dass Kosten gesenkt werden *müssen* (nicht zu verwechseln mit Gewinnoptimierung), ist einer der ersten und wichtigsten Schritte das feststellen von Kernkompetenzen und das reduzieren/abstoßen dessen, was nicht in diesen Kernbereich hineingehört.
> 
> ...



Normalerweise sollten sich die jeweiligen Abteilungen eigenständig tragen bzw. finanzieren.
So läuft dies jedenfalls in anderen Sportvereinen.

Es wird evtl. mal zwischen den Abteilungen "gesponsort" aber nicht über einen langen Zeitraum.


----------



## Knispel (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Casting ist der einzige Grund, warum Angelvereine und Verbände im Deutschen Sportbund Mitglied sein "dürfen", die Vorteile die dieses mit sich bringt, kenne ich aber nicht ....


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Knispel schrieb:


> Casting ist der einzige Grund, warum Angelvereine und Verbände im Deutschen Sportbund Mitglied sein "dürfen", die Vorteile die dieses mit sich bringt, kenne ich aber nicht ....




Huch, ein Argument.:q

Ja, da könnte was dran sein. Die Frage was das bringt ist berechtigt und interessant.


----------



## schuessel (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Knispel schrieb:


> Casting ist der einzige Grund, warum Angelvereine und Verbände im Deutschen Sportbund Mitglied sein "dürfen", die Vorteile die dieses mit sich bringt, kenne ich aber nicht ....



Wahrscheinlich bringt das jedes Jahr ne Rechnung vom Deutschen Sportbund von wegen Mitgliedsbeitrag.|bigeyes

Muß jetzt ganz schnell hier ne Pause machen mit lesen, sonst bekomm ich vor lauter lachen keinen Bissen vom Mittagessen runter.

Mahlzeit miteinander!


----------



## smithie (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Frage was das bringt ist berechtigt und interessant.


Es ist die Grundlage, Übungsleiterkosten angesetzen bzw. diese via den Landesregierungen zurückzubekommen. 
Sonst könnten die im Artikel angesprochenen Förderungen gar nicht in Anspruch genommen werden.
Dazu ist die Mitgliedschaft im dt. Sportbund nötig.

Ob es weitere Vorteile gibt, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## pro-release (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



schuessel schrieb:


> Da sag noch einer die Verbände machen nix für die Jugend.
> Zumindest ist mir jetzt klar wo Euer Geld hingeht.



Du hast meinen Beitrag nicht richtig gelesen. Wenn ein Verein ein Jugendcastingturnier, ein Bootsrennen, oder ein gemeinsames Fischen veranstaltet, fließt dort kein Cent vom Landesverband, oder vom Dachverband. Es sei denn man fragt dort an und bitte um Infomaterial/Giveaways usw.


----------



## Raubfisch (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Wo bleibt denn eigentlich die petition - gegen geldverschwendung durch casting - warum gehen denn bitte für solch einen käse unsere gelder drauf ?!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Raubfisch schrieb:


> Wo bleibt denn eigentlich die petition - gegen geldverschwendung durch casting - warum gehen denn bitte für solch einen käse unsere gelder drauf ?!


Weil ihr euch das seit Jahrzehnten gefallen lasst und trotzdem immer brav weiterzahlt ohne mucken.......................


----------



## Raubfisch (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Ich wusste bis eben nichtmal davon... wenn dieser "sport" finanziell es nicht schafft alleine zu bestehen dann verschwindet er halt wieder in der versenkung wie es andere auch tun würden.

Was kommt denn als nächstes ?! Stricken mit hardmono weil könnte ja irgendwie aus dem angelbereich kommen ?!  |bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



pro-release schrieb:


> *Das mit dem unterschiedlichen Tagesgeld für die Veranstaltungen stimmt nach Nachfrage so nicht. Da gibts für beide Lager den gleichen Betrag.*
> 
> Wie sieht dieser Posten denn beim DAV aus? Nach meinem Empfinden ist der DAV beim Casting noch aktiver als der VDSF.



Dazu habe ich folgende Info erhalten:


> Zu dem Aspekt Tagungsgelder:
> Natürlich bekommen für zB Präsidiumssitzungen die Castingleute das gleiche Geld wie anderen.
> Aber bei Wettkämpfen gibt es oder gab es wie auch immer genannte "Tagegelder", die deutlich darüber lagen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Frag Deinen Schreiber mal ob er diese Äusserung/ Meinung auch vor der entsprechenden Versammlung so vertritt?
Denn da gehört es eigentlich hin.

Oder kneift er auch die Arschbacken zu?  

Wie die anderen.

Ist er besser als die Anderen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Hat er.........

Du weisst ja aber spätestens seit der Veröffentlichung von Mohnerts Antworten auf Klasing und mit den Anzeigen gegen Angler von Mohnert, wie mit Kritik und Kritikern im VDSF/DAFV umgegangen wird.

Danach hat er dann auch resigniert...........


----------



## Lui Nairolf (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ohne in diese Diskussion nun eingreifen zu wollen denke ich, das auch Nischensport gefördert werden soll.
> 
> Das Casting ist nunmal aus dem Angeln entstanden und sollte auch in den Angelvereinen und Verbänden bleiben und auch gefördert werden.
> 
> ...


 
Mit dieser Aussage gehe ich völlig konform. Casting und die (evtl.) olympische Akkreditierung würde eine öffentliche Plattform schaffen und zeigen, dass Angeln viel mehr ist, als nur "Fische erlegen, in einer Zeit, in der die Nahrung doch im Supermarkt wächst".

Aber das Verhältnis muss stimmen und die Ausgaben in einem tatsächlichen Kosten/Nutzenfaktor stehen.


Was mich noch interessieren würde:
Ist der Autor der Redaktion bekannt und wird aus (verständlichen) Quellenschutzgründen nicht veröffentlicht oder hat die Redaktion hier ein anonymes Schreiben eines anonymen Verfassers übernommen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Ist gut bekannt.....


----------



## Lui Nairolf (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist gut bekannt.....


 
Dann richte ihm unbekannter Weise einen anerkennenden Gruß aus. Angesichts der Zustände ist sein Wunsch nach Anonymität absolut nachvollziehbar, sein Schreiben aber nicht weniger Anerkennenswert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Er liest mit...........


----------



## Sharpo (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Dann richte ihm unbekannter Weise einen anerkennenden Gruß aus. Angesichts der Zustände ist sein Wunsch nach Anonymität absolut nachvollziehbar, sein Schreiben aber nicht weniger Anerkennenswert.




Besser wäre es offen zu kommunizieren. 
*Ich habe aber Verständnis für diese vorgehensweise.*

Je mehr Delegierte sich aber zu der Sache öffentlich Äussern, umso mehr Druck wird aufgebaut.


----------



## Fischdieb (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Wie sagte Thomas einige Beiträge vorher:

"Reine, durch nichts belegte Mutmaßung".

Anonym kann ich alles behaupten und sagen....


----------



## schuessel (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



pro-release schrieb:


> Du hast meinen Beitrag nicht richtig gelesen. Wenn ein Verein ein Jugendcastingturnier, ein Bootsrennen, oder ein gemeinsames Fischen veranstaltet, fließt dort kein Cent vom Landesverband, oder vom Dachverband. Es sei denn man fragt dort an und bitte um Infomaterial/Giveaways usw.



meaculpa...mir hätte klar sein müssen, dass da für die eigentlichen Veranstaltungen nix mehr übrig bleibt, das muß ja vorher schließlich auch alles ausführlich geplant werden. Und vom vielen Reden und sitzen bekommt man eben ne Menge Durst und Hunger.



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Casting und die (evtl.) olympische Akkreditierung würde eine öffentliche Plattform schaffen und zeigen, dass Angeln viel mehr ist, als nur "Fische erlegen, in einer Zeit, in der die Nahrung doch im Supermarkt wächst".



Also mal ganz ehrlich, ich sch.... auf Olympia. Das ist auch nur ne Veranstaltung um dem Steuerzahler n haufen Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen und n paar alte, fette Trantüten köstlichst durchzufüttern.
Und was glaubst Du wieviel Sendezeit das bekommen würd, wieviele Leute es sich ansehen würden und was sie davon halten würden?
Für mich war, ist und bleibt Angeln die Bezeichnung für Fische ausm Wasser ziehen. Warum will ich Fische aus dem Wasser ziehen? Weil ich gerne Fisch esse.
Welche Nahrung wächst denn bitteschön im Supermarkt? Ratten? Silberfische?
Erzähl das mal den Milliarden Menschen auf der Welt, die heute nicht wissen was sie morgen fressen sollen, daß das Futter im Supermarkt wächst.
Und nur weil hier in Deutschland im Moment noch Milch und Honig fließen, heißt das noch lange nicht, daß das ewig so bleiben wird.
Ich kann diese Realitätsverweigerung einfach nicht mehr ab.
Fleisch muß getötet werden um es zu essen. Da ist es doch besser man tut es selber und ist sich dessen bewußt und weiß wie das Tier gestorben ist, als so zu tun, als wärs nicht so um dann im Supermarkt TK-Ware einzukaufen.
Ich denke die Menschen in den westlichen Zivilisationen brauchen unbedingt mal wieder andere Zeiten um auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückzufinden und endlich wieder normal zu werden.
Es kann doch nicht sein, daß man von seinen Mitmenschen schief angeschaut wird nur weil man "leckerschmecker" sagt, wenn man n Kalb auf der Weide grasen sieht.
"Oh wie kannst Du nur, das arme Tier, das schaut doch soooo lieb"
Aber mit Antibiotika versuechtes Käfigfleisch, das 700km zum schlachten hin und 900km zum verarbeiten her gefahren wird, im Supermarkt kaufen ist as normalste von der Welt.

Ja ich weiß...is eigentlich mal wieder alles völlig Offtopic, aber ich kann mich einfach manchmal nicht beherrschen.


----------



## Raubfisch (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

|good: recht haste !


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



> Ja ich weiß...is eigentlich mal wieder alles völlig Offtopic, aber ich kann mich einfach manchmal nicht beherrschen.



Ums wieder zum Thema zu bringen:
Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Februar



> *VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....​*
> Seit wir um die Finanzen der Verbände veröffentlichen, bekomme ich immer wieder viele Infos, viele Hinweise, viel Glaubwürdiges, viel zu Hinterfragendes.
> 
> Da wünscht man sich ne Redaktion wie ne große Zeitschrift, um das alles abklären zu können.
> ...





			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> pro-release schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *Das mit dem unterschiedlichen Tagesgeld für die Veranstaltungen stimmt nach Nachfrage so nicht. Da gibts für beide Lager den gleichen Betrag.*
> ...


----------



## Lui Nairolf (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



schuessel schrieb:


> Welche Nahrung wächst denn bitteschön im Supermarkt? Ratten? Silberfische?


 
Ironie ist ein Stilmittel, dessen Sinn sich nicht jedermann erschließt - tut mir leid, dass ich es nicht als solche gekennzeichnet habe.

Unabhängig davon: Eine positive Aussendarstellung könnte mit einem "angelnahen" Sport ebenso erzielt werden, wie die positive Darstellung des Schießsports in den verschiedenen Disziplinen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Bitte nicht weiter Offtopic:
Hier gehts drum, dass bei zuwenig und unklaren Finanzen Kohle in Casting, Verwaltung und Reisekosten gesteckt wird statt in Angler, Angeln , Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und Kommunikation..


----------



## Purist (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Was habt ihr alle gegen Casting? Über dessen Kosten muss man reden, aber sonst? Sind Wettkämpfe beim Angeln nicht inzwischen in jedem Bundesland untersagt, wenn es um Pokale oder Preise geht? Da ist Casting eine nette Möglichkeit, die Sache als Sport (ohne Fischfang) zu umgehen und sich trotzdem zu messen.
Dass viele von uns damit nichts anfangen können, wir pfeffern unsere Montagen ja schließlich aus mangelnder Übung so gerne in Bäume, Stromleitungen oder Viehzäune, ist eine andere Angelegenheit, über die man auch sprechen sollte. |rolleyes

Vielleicht müsste man lediglich den Castingsport reformieren, weg vom Wettkampf, hin zum echten Anglertraining (mit richtigen Montagen und Parcours, wie auf nem Golfplatz) um mehr Leute ins Boot zu holen, aber auch um für mehr Verständnis zu sorgen. Ich schreibe das, weil's mir persönlich zu langweilig und leicht unzweckmäßig es ist, wie es ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Casting ist nunmal das wettkampfmäßioge werfen, und hat mit Angeln so viel zu tun wie Tontauben- oder Scheibenschiessen mit der Jagd.

Und hat auch nix mit praktischem Training zum angeln zu tun.

Dennoch wärs mir komplett wurscht, wenn nicht dafür Gelder verpulvert würden, die man anderswo besser und dringender für Angler einsetzen könnte:
Hier gehts drum, dass bei zuwenig und unklaren Finanzen Kohle in Casting, Verwaltung und Reisekosten gesteckt wird statt in Angler, Angeln , Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und Kommunikation..


----------



## Sharpo (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Casting ist nunmal das wettkampfmäßioge werfen, und hat mit Angeln so viel zu tun wie Tontauben- oder Scheibenschiessen mit der Jagd.
> 
> Und hat auch nix mit praktischem Training zum angeln zu tun.
> 
> ...



Eben, Casting an sich im Verband ist nicht das Streitthema.
Problem sind die Gelder, die von Anglern kommen aber im Casting verpulvert werden.


----------



## Raubfisch (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Also ich finde casting zwar blöd, aber soll ja jeder wie er möchte. 

Ich möchte nur nicht das von vdsf geldern (die ja sowieso angeblich zuwenig haben) dann auch noch geld für solch einen unfug aus dem fenster geworfen wird. 

Wenn die casting leute ihre kosten selbst stemmen können, bitte  - von mir aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Nu habt ihrs ;-))


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Huch, ein Argument.:q
> 
> Ja, da könnte was dran sein. Die Frage was das bringt ist berechtigt und interessant.


 
Der Vorteil einer Mitgliedschaft scheint nicht immer überzeugend zu sein:
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1254742344751

Zitat:
"Mit dem Austritt hoffen die Angler vor allem auf geringere Versicherungsbeiträge als bisher. Der Verband überweist nach Angaben von Gabriel jährlich 250000 Euro an Mitglieds- und Versicherungsbeiträgen. Denn im LSB zahlen alle Mitglieder laut Satzung, egal welcher Sportart, den gleichen Betrag für den Unfall- und Haftpflichtschutz. Dies war von den naturgemäß unfallarmen Anglern seit Jahren moniert worden."


----------



## Sharpo (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Raubfisch schrieb:


> Also ich finde casting zwar blöd, aber soll ja jeder wie er möchte.
> 
> Ich möchte nur nicht das von vdsf geldern (die ja sowieso angeblich zuwenig haben) dann auch noch geld für solch einen unfug aus dem fenster geworfen wird.
> 
> Wenn die casting leute ihre kosten selbst stemmen können, bitte  - von mir aus.


Wenn die Gelder aus dem Castingbereich kommen, sollen diese auch dafür gerne ausgegeben werden.
Komme die Gelder aber von uns Anglern, ohne Castingbeteiligung, dann haben diese Gelder dort nichts zu suchen.


----------



## gründler (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Purist schrieb:


> Sind Wettkämpfe beim Angeln nicht inzwischen in jedem Bundesland untersagt, wenn es um Pokale oder Preise geht?.


 


http://www.champions-team.de/berichte/nationale_veranstaltungen/index.php


#h


----------



## Raubfisch (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wenn die Gelder aus dem Castingbereich kommen, sollen diese auch dafür gerne ausgegeben werden.
> Komme die Gelder aber von uns Anglern, ohne Castingbeteiligung, dann haben diese Gelder dort nichts zu suchen.



ganz klare trennung ... 

angler = geld von anglern FÜR angler

casting = von unfug FÜR unfug


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Nicht wieder Offtopic - auch nicht mit Wettangeln!

Hier gehts um Geld von Anglern, das nicht für sie ausgegeben wird (Angeln, Angler, Kommunikation, Medienarbeit) sondern für Casting, Verwaltung, Reisekosten etc...


----------



## gründler (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht wieder Offtopic - auch nicht mit Wettangeln!
> 
> Hier gehts um Geld von Anglern, das nicht für sie ausgegeben wird (Angeln, Angler, Kommunikation, Medienarbeit) sondern für Casting, Verwaltung, Reisekosten etc...


 

Keine Sorge,man könnte das Geld aber auch in solche Veranstaltungen stecken wie im link von mir zu lesen sind.

Könnte man,aber ist ja *ANGEBLICH* in De.Verboten.

Weiter machen!

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Jetzt ist gut mit dem Wettfische/Hegefischen-OT - endgültig.

Hier gehts um Geld von Anglern, das nicht für sie ausgegeben wird (*Angeln*, Angler, Kommunikation, Medienarbeit) sondern für Casting, Verwaltung, Reisekosten etc...


----------



## kati48268 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Wirklich interessante Infos, die von dem Insider kommen.

Noch interessanter, dass solche Geschichten nun endlich (und geballt) an die Öffentlichkeit dringen!

Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass einige Landes-Vorstände samt Deligierten langsam einen nassen Hemdkragen bekommen und in Zukunft auf manche (und mehr werdende) Mitglieder (Vereine & Einzelmitglieder) treffen, die diesen Kragen durch einen Strick ersetzen möchten, weil die werten Herren seit Jahrzehnten mitgemauschelt haben.
_Ihr habt die Chance euch los zu sagen und eine erste Buße zu leisten am 15ten..._

Eine Frage noch zu dem Insiderschreiben:
Mir fehlen da die absoluten Zahlen, sprich Beträge für a, b, c und so weiter #c
Damit kann man Scheuklappen (& Köpfe) abreissen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Eine Frage noch zu dem Insiderschreiben:
> Mir fehlen da die absoluten Zahlen, sprich Beträge für a, b, c und so weiter #c
> Damit kann man Scheuklappen (& Köpfe) abreissen.



Hätte ich auch gerne mal gesehen...


----------



## pro-release (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



schuessel schrieb:


> meaculpa...mir hätte klar sein müssen, dass da für die eigentlichen Veranstaltungen nix mehr übrig bleibt, das muß ja vorher schließlich auch alles ausführlich geplant werden. Und vom vielen Reden und sitzen bekommt man eben ne Menge Durst und Hunger.
> .



Scheinbar möchtest du nur provozieren und suchst nach fadenscheinigen Gründen.

Wenn ich mit der Jugendabteilung meines Vereins ein Castingturnier durchführe, muss seitens des Verbandes nichts geplant und beredet werden oder gar Gelder fließen. Das ist einzig und allein Sache des Vereins. Ein solches Turnier hat seine Berechtigung, wie ich bereits schrieb. Tut sich hier ein Mitglied besonders hervor, kann es dann auf Turnieren der nächst höheren Instanz teilnehmen. Das sind dann je nach Strukturierung im Bezirksverband oder Landesverband. Und dann eben die letzte Instanz, die Veranstaltungen des Dachverbandes. Wie sich das dann hier mit der Finanzierung verhält weiß ich nicht. Natürlich wird dort auch Geld fließen, warum auch nicht. Es muss nur im Verhältnis stehen.

Wie wärs denn damit einfach mal in die Geschäftsstelle deines Landesverbandes zu gehen und dich zu informieren. Du wirst sehen das dort nicht nur gegessen, getrunken und geredet wird.

Dein Feindbild würde aber bröckeln, deshalb mach weiter so, nur fehlt es mir dann an ernsthaftigkeit deiner postings.


----------



## Mort (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Hallo zusammen,

ob man dieses "Casting" von Grund auf verbannen oder aber auf jeden Fall die Geldmittel dafür anders einsetzen sollte, kann ich nicht sagen. Aber zu bedenken gebe möchte ich Folgendes:
Als ich 1986 meine Prüfung zum Angelschein in der damaligen DDR ablegte, gehörte zur Püfung als notwendiger Bestandteil das "Zielwerfen". D.h. wir mussten mit verschiedenen Wurftechniken verschieden große Zielscheiben in verschiedenen Entfernungen mit verschiedenen Wurfgewichten treffen. Das ist wohl das, was heutzutage offensichtlich "Casting" genannt wird.
Für mich gehörte bislang dieser Ausbildungs- und Prüfungsteil, also das Zielwerfen, somit fraglos zum Umfang einer jeden (praktischen) Fischereischeinprüfung (anders habe ich es ja nicht kennengelernt); aber das ist mein Verständnis bzw. hatte ich den Bedarf eines Zielwerfens aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen stets als selbstverständlich erachtet.
Wie ich nun lese, stehe ich mit dieser Erfahrung so ziemlich alleine ...?.
Wenn meine Vermutung richtig ist und das von mir beschriebene Zielwerfen ist, zumindest von der Ausführung her, dasselbe wie "Casting", wäre dann nicht zu fragen, warum man das Zielwerfen, so man denn dafür Geld ausgibt/ausgeben muss, nicht nur sportlich, sondern eben auch der Ausbildung dienlich (und damit z.B. obligatorisch für die Prüfungsvorbereitung) in die Vereinsarbeit aufnimmt?
Ist nur so eine Idee ... die ja weiter oben bereits schon angedeutet wurde (Montagen statt in Bäume, auf die Futterstelle bringen oder siehe auch die "wunderbar neuen" Wurftechniken im Baitcasterbereich, die man ja auch nicht nur alleine, sondern ebenso mit Gleichgesinnten innerhalb und über 
Vereinsgrenzen hinweg erlernen kann und darf).

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: M.E. gehört dieses Zielwerfen zu einer sinnvollen praktischen Heranführung ans Angeln sowie in die praktische Prüfungsvorbereitung. Mithin spräche nichts dagegen, für das Zielwerfen Mitgliedsbeiträge im Rahmen von Ausbildungen/Übung und von mir aus auch für Vereinsvergleiche entsprechend einzusetzen.

Das bedeutet aber auch, dass diese Mittel nicht (mehr) irgendeinem beliebig zu bedienenden Selbstverwirklichungswettkampfstreben verfügbar gemacht werden, sondern in der Tat vom (Mitgliedsbeitrag zahlenden) Angler zum (sich in Wurftechniken übenden und verbessern wollenden) (Jung- oder Nachwuchs-)Angler übergehen. Alldieweil in dieser letztgenannten Konstellation zu prüfen wäre, wofür man überhaupt Geld braucht? Eigentlich sollte es ja in diesem Sinne zur üblichen Vereinsarbeit und natürlich zum allgemeinen menschlichen Umgang gehören, dass einer dem anderen je nach Können Hilfestellung leistet.

Hieraus folgt m.E. schließlich, dass "Casting" als reiner, offensichtlich nur mit nicht unerheblichen Geldmitteln betreibbarer (und vermutlich mit Geldern aus Werbetöpfen von Angelgeräteherstellern zu "sponsernder") Sport auf der Ebene von Anglerverbänden wohl nichts zu suchen hat.

Gruß
Mort


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Hier gehts um Geld von Anglern, das nicht für sie ausgegeben wird (*Angeln*, Angler, Kommunikation, Medienarbeit) sondern für Casting, Verwaltung, Reisekosten etc...


----------



## pro-release (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

@ Mort:

Auch heute noch ist Casting (Zielwerfen) ein Bestandteil der Sportfischerprüfung.

Sorry fürs OT


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Nicht nur OT, sondern zudem so pauschal falsch.. 

Das ist länderspezifisch geregelt, in den meisten Ländern gibts keinerlei praktischen Prüfungsteil.

Und deswegen braucht man auch noch kein Anglergeld in den Verbänden für Casting raushauen, wenns woanders fehlt!!

Der Prüfling muss ja auch für Kurs und Prüfung zahlen, das sollte dann für eine entsprechende Wurfbildung reichen, da wo die verlangt wird...


----------



## Raubfisch (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Mort schrieb:


> Für mich gehörte bislang dieser Ausbildungs- und Prüfungsteil, also das Zielwerfen, somit fraglos zum Umfang einer jeden (praktischen) Fischereischeinprüfung (anders habe ich es ja nicht kennengelernt); aber das ist mein Verständnis bzw. hatte ich den Bedarf eines Zielwerfens aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen stets als selbstverständlich erachtet.
> Wie ich nun lese, stehe ich mit dieser Erfahrung so ziemlich alleine ...?.
> Wenn meine Vermutung richtig ist und das von mir beschriebene Zielwerfen ist, zumindest von der Ausführung her, dasselbe wie "Casting", wäre dann nicht zu fragen, warum man das Zielwerfen, so man denn dafür Geld ausgibt/ausgeben muss, nicht nur sportlich, sondern eben auch der Ausbildung dienlich (und damit z.B. obligatorisch für die Prüfungsvorbereitung) in die Vereinsarbeit aufnimmt?
> Ist nur so eine Idee ... die ja weiter oben bereits schon angedeutet wurde (Montagen statt in Bäume, auf die Futterstelle bringen oder siehe auch die "wunderbar neuen" Wurftechniken im Baitcasterbereich, die man ja auch nicht nur alleine, sondern ebenso mit Gleichgesinnten innerhalb und über
> ...



Also abgesehen davon das der ganze schein meiner meinung nach blödsinn ist, frage ich mich wozu beim angeln bzw . dem angelschein zielwerfen gut sein soll.

Was die gelder angeht... kayakfahren,rudern und was weiß ich noch hat ja auch was mit angeln zu tun, sollen da jetzt überall gelder vom anglerverband hinfließen ?! 

Wie thomas schon schrieb, casting hat mit dem angeln etwa soviel zu tun wie tontaubenschießen mit jagen. Es wird schon genug geld für quatsch ausgegeben, warum denn nun bitte für casting ?! #q


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



pro-release schrieb:


> @ Mort:
> 
> Auch heute noch ist Casting (Zielwerfen) ein Bestandteil der Sportfischerprüfung.
> 
> Sorry fürs OT




Watt ??? Wo denn das ???

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass man den Unsinn noch steigern kann.

Wie auch immer, es geht (auch) um das finanzielle Überleben der Verbände. Und da müssen Kosten gesenkt werden.
Und Casting hat nunmal mit Anglen außer der Gerätschaft nix gemein.

Wenn dafür dann wesentliche Dinge der Angelfischerei geopfert werden, ist das nicht akzeptabel.


----------



## Sharpo (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Watt ??? Wo denn das ???
> 
> Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass man den Unsinn noch steigern kann.
> 
> ...




Ob dies nun in die Prüfung muss, darüber lässt sich streiten.
(Eh gegen eine Prüfung)
Aber ich darf sagen, hätte man mir in den 80igern im Vorbereitungskurs mal gezeigt wie man mit verschiedensten Montagen auswirft, so wäre mir mancher Schnursalat damals erspart geblieben.
:g

Aber da war es wichtiger die Schuppen an der Seitenlinie zu zählen.


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

das "zielwerfen" als teil der anglerischen ausbildung wäre meiner meinung nach schon gut, wenn man sich so manchen uferbaum anschaut mit perrücken aus angelschnur, mit abgerissenen ästen, wo jemand seine schnur wieder haben wollte o.ä. wäre jedenfalls sinnvoller als so manch andere prüfungsvorbereitung/ prüfungsfrage.
das hat aber nichts mit casting als sport und dessen finanzierung zu tun, aber auf jeden fall mit jugendausbildung und etwas tun für angler, da hierbei ja das angeln bzw. die ausführung dessen im vordergrund steht. aber wie thomas ja schon schrieb, in einigen bundesländern gibt es null praktische ausbildung/ prüfung! ( das mit dem zielwerfen gabs aber auch in der ddr nicht überall ;-) und zufällig hab ich meinen "schein" auch 1986 gemacht, da war der praktische teil eher vorfachbinden, kehlen und ausnehmen und das reine auswerfen mit stippe und wurfrute ( aber ohne Ziele!)
ich fände jedenfalls das ausgeben für eine bessere anglerausbildung ( egal ob jugend oder älter, egal in welchem verband) sinnvoller als die finanzierung einer sportart! #6


----------



## pro-release (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Watt ??? Wo denn das ???
> 
> Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass man den Unsinn noch steigern kann.
> 
> ...



Kommt wahrscheinlich immer drauf an wer den Unterricht hält. Finde ich gut, solange es nicht prüfungsrelevant ist. Spielerisch den Umgang mit der Rute lernen. Was soll daran falsch sein?
Bei meiner Ausbildung damals wurde geworfen. Und auch bei allen die ich so kenne.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



> das hat aber nichts mit casting als sport und dessen finanzierung zu tun


So isses ;-))

Hier gehts um Geld von Anglern, das nicht für sie ausgegeben wird (Angeln, Angler, Kommunikation, Medienarbeit) sondern für Casting, Verwaltung, Reisekosten etc...


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und Casting hat nunmal mit Anglen außer der Gerätschaft nix gemein.


ups, ralle, du mußtest wohl noch nicht mit der spinnangel unter nem überhängenden baum angeln? du mußtest wohl noch nicht ein loch in einer krautinsel anvisieren? der grundgedanke des castings ist erst mal der selbe, nur beim casting ist eben das ziel wörtlich zu nehmen, beim ziel treffen im anglerischen ist es eben nur ein mittel, besser an die zu befischende stelle heranzukommen.


----------



## antonio (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

hier wird eben einiges durcheinander geworfen.
das casting an sich hat mit dem angeln an sich erst mal nichts zu tun, wie auch schon gesagt wurde.
wenn man jetzt finanziell sehr gut da stehen würde, kann man eben auch das casting in gewissem maße fördern/betreiben oder wie auch immer man das nennen will.
aber in der derzeitigen finanzlage sollte man eben auch knallhart prioritäten setzen.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> ups, ralle, du mußtest wohl noch nicht mit der spinnangel unter nem überhängenden baum angeln? du mußtest wohl noch nicht ein loch in einer krautinsel anvisieren? der grundgedanke des castings ist erst mal der selbe, nur beim casting ist eben das ziel wörtlich zu nehmen, beim ziel treffen im anglerischen ist es eben nur ein mittel, besser an die zu befischende stelle heranzukommen.



Und?
Deswegen muss ein Verband das finanzieren, wo es so viel wichtigeres zu tun gäbe?

Es wird beim Casting, zu dem die Anglerkohle über die Verbände fliesst, eben kein Angler ausgebildet. Da gehts rein um Wettkampfcasting - deswegen im Sportbund mit den horrenden Versicherungen.

Man hats ja in den Verbänden, die Angler zahlens ja und lassen sich melken...

Ironie an??
Ok, dass dann für Angeln, Angler, Lobbyarbeit, Kommunikation weniger über ist - nun ja, alles nicht so wichtig wie das ach so wichtige Casting, das ja mindestens 50 % der organisierten Angler ja aktiv ausüben bei den Wettkämpfen.......

Oder sind das gar nicht so viele???????????

Ironie aus.............


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



> aber in der derzeitigen finanzlage sollte man eben auch knallhart prioritäten setzen.


#6#6#6
Casting oder Angeln, was ist dem Verband und den Funktionären, die das alles seit Jahren ja mitmachen, da wohl wichtiger??


----------



## Knispel (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



antonio schrieb:


> aber in der derzeitigen finanzlage sollte man eben auch knallhart prioritäten setzen.
> 
> antonio


 
Eben und das ist Casting und Einschränkung des tatsächlichen Angeln


----------



## leopard_afrika (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

@ thomas
wo schreibe ich denn das casting als sport finanziert werden soll??? im gegenteil, ich weise darauf hin, daß eher die ausbildung, und darunter z. b. *auch* das *ursprüngliche* zielwerfen finanziert werden soll. das zielwerfen, was eben dem angeln und dem schonenden umgang mit der umwelt dient und *nicht* dem gewinnen von pokalen und preisen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

D`accord............

Falsch verstanden, SORRY!!!!


----------



## Pitti (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> #6#6#6
> Casting oder Angeln, was ist dem Verband und den Funktionären, die das alles seit Jahren ja mitmachen, da wohl wichtiger??


 
Schau Dir das Regelwerk an, dann wird schnell klar was wichtiger ist. Immerhin Casten schon seit 40 Jahren VDSF-Mitglieder. Zum Regelwerk:http://www.castingsport.de/Verschiedenes/Casting Wettkampfbestimmungen.pdf

wenn das alles kein Geld kostet, dann ist die Olympiade umsonst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Danke für die Info!!!
Vielsagend.........................................................


----------



## Pitti (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info!!!
> Vielsagend.........................................................


 
Hier noch zwei Links zum Vergleich wo der Schwerpunkt liegt, ich denke wenn man die Aktivitäten beider Sparten vergleicht wird einiges klar.

http://www.vdsfberlinbrandenburg.de/index.php?id=85

http://www.vdsfberlinbrandenburg.de/index.php?id=25


----------



## Pitti (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Und noch ein Link mit der Erklärung was Casting ja eigentlich ist für den VDSF was ja hier manche noch nicht wissen. Also zur Info: http://www.vdsf.de/media/casting-1.html


----------



## schuessel (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



pro-release schrieb:


> Scheinbar möchtest du nur provozieren
> ja ich will provozieren (aber nicht nur - auch n bisschen unterhalten) deswegen teile ich mich der öffentlichkeit mit, um reaktionen hervorzurufen. sonst könnt ich auch ne Rolle klopapier vollschreiben, bevor ich sie weiterbenutze.
> und suchst nach fadenscheinigen Gründen.
> ich such in dieser Beziehung nach garnix, ich werd regelrecht angesprungen.
> ...


du mußt das auch nicht immer alles todernst sehen, darfst du aber natürlich wen Du willst.


----------



## spodsbjerg (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist gut mit dem Wettfische/Hegefischen-OT - endgültig.
> 
> Hier gehts um Geld von Anglern, das nicht für sie ausgegeben wird (*Angeln*, Angler, Kommunikation, Medienarbeit) sondern für Casting, Verwaltung, Reisekosten etc...


 
Auf der Seite vom VDSF hat Casting eine eigene Sparte. Wer folglich Mitglied im VDSF ist bezahlt mit seiner Umlage also automatisch auch in die Sparte "Casting" ein. Sollte sich eigentlich jeder bewußt sein der mal auf der Seite war und Mitglied im VDSF ist#c.


----------



## spodsbjerg (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Antworte hier bewußt noch einmal, da ich nicht der Auffasung bin, das Casting besonders finanziell gefördert werden muß. Wie in meinem Vorpost jedoch geschrieben sollte sich dessen jeder der Tatsache doch bewußt sein |rolleyes.


----------



## kati48268 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Gedankenspiele & bitte um Unterstützung: |kopfkrat

Ich gehe mit 5 Kumpels (alle mit VDSF-Beitragsmarkenbüchlein in der Anglerweste) wie üblich angeln.
3 Ruten bestückt mit Ködern sind für den Kanal.

Jeder hat aber eine 4te dabei. Wir stellen einen Eimer auf die Wiese hinter uns und feuern mit 30Gramm-Sargblei an der Spinnrute auf diesen. Je nach Pegel, trifft der eine oder andere auch mal, gelegentlich aber auch eine der Kühe, die mal schauen wollen, was Leckeres in dem Eimer ist.

Derjenige, der am Häufigsten den Eimer (alternativ die Kühe) trifft, wird zum Regional-Casting-Gruppen-Meister gekürt und kriegt 'ne Pulle Fusel dafür.

Was genau muss ich an diesem Procedere variieren um VDSF-Fördergelder abgreifen zu können? #c

(Nich meckern, diese Knete für unser Gelage zahlt ihr über eure Beiträge ja sowieso, danke vorab dafür, wir werden die €uronen sinnvoll in 2 Kästen Andechs-Doppelbock investieren und auf euch anstossen.)


----------



## Wegberger (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Hallo Kati,

ab 7 Castern soll es freie Unterkunft und Essen und Spesen geben - ist dann eine Meísterschaft...darf ich euch ergänzen ?


----------



## Raubfisch (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

also da bin ich auch dabei, vorallem wenn es dieses teufelszeug von andechs gibt - AB-treffen ?!


----------



## schuessel (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Auf diese Weise könnte man wohl auch mir diese Sportart schmackhaft machen.


----------



## Wegberger (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Kaviar & Champus und Spesen .... Casting wars gewesen !


----------



## kati48268 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Ne offizielle AB-Casting-Truppe, die Fördergelder um sich werfend durch Grand Europe ziehen und stenhagelvoll an Wettbewerben teilnehmen, gröhlend und Andechser-auskotzend, zur Ehre des VDSF! |kopfkrat
Hmmm....


----------



## Wegberger (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

ja .... lass uns nicht dagegen angehen - sondern das System nutzen ...zum Wohle des Verbandes.



> Grand Europe


Nix da -> World Wide ... macht eh nur ein Euro mehr an Beiträgen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Wenn ihr schon zwangsorganisiert seid, nur um angeln zu können, könnt ihr ja ne Castinggruppe aufmachen, um die Gelder wieder rauszuholen .-))


----------



## pro-release (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Watt ??? Wo denn das ???
> 
> Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass man den Unsinn noch steigern kann.
> 
> ...



So, so... Wenn man wochenlang die Fahne der Niedersachsen hoch hält dann sollte man schon die homepage etwas genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. In Niedersachsen ist das Werfen auf die Arenbergscheibe praktischer Pflichtteil der Sportfischerprüfung:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=53&Itemid=192


----------



## smithie (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Wenn ich in die 2011er Bilanz des VDSF schaue, wurde für Casting genauso viel ausgegeben, wie für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit (40t €).


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



> In Niedersachsen ist das Werfen auf die Arenbergscheibe praktischer Pflichtteil der Sportfischerprüfung



Und?
Was hat die Prüfung in einem Bundesland damit zu tun, wie zu wenig Geld dann noch in Casting, Verwaltung und Reisekosten gesteckt wird, statt in  Angeln, Angler, Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und Kommunikation?


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



smithie schrieb:


> Wenn ich in die 2011er Bilanz des VDSF schaue, wurde für Casting genauso viel ausgegeben, wie für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit (40t €).


Siehe Eingangsposting:
Das ist nur das explizit für Casting ausgewiesene Geld....


Und wer Casting für genauso so wichtig wie Öffentlichkeitsarbeit hält, sollte eh kein Amt in einem Verband bekommen, sondern Einsicht zeigen und schnellstens zurücktreten............


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Und das sogar bei der ominösen VDSF-GmbH Casting eine anscheinend nicht unerhebliche Rolle spielt, kann man auch leicht nachvollziehen:
http://www.vdsfshop.de/shop/categor...3Io1jTElAReUAFpBX9KXSAn97sU5&shop_param=cid=&


----------



## pro-release (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Thomas, nach Rücksprache bitte ich dich deine Quelle zu nennen bzw. soll sich diese Person endlich outen und wiederum ihre Quellen nennen!!!

Das was dieser anonyme Heckenschütze von sich gibt ist schlichtweg falsch. Er schreibt:

"Es ist nicht einsehbar, dass für eine Fischereiveranstaltung ein Tagesgeld von unter 30 € bezahlt wird, für Castingveranstaltungen aber von fast 50€. (AKTUELLE ZAHLEN LIEGEN NICHT VOR)"

Schon seit 20 Jahren ist dieser Betrag EUR 24,00 und das für 24 Stunden! Für Caster und alle Anderen!

Die Aufwandsentschädigung die jeder ehrenamtliche beim VDSF erhält, und das auch bereits seit 20 Jahren waren/sind DM 200,-/EUR 102,- im Monat. Das ist eine pauschale für zb. PC Kosten, Telefon... usw. Zusätzlich erhalten diese Personen eben das Tagegeld wenn sie unterwegs sind.

Und das finde ich keineswegs zuviel. Im Gegenteil, ich würde mir das für die paar Kröten nicht antun.

Das sind alles Informationen die man ohne Probleme bei den richtigen Quellen erfragen und belegen kann.

Alle Belege für Veranstaltungen des VDSF, auch die vom Casting wurden u. a. auch durch die Revisoren geprüft. Da ist keine dabei die darauf schließen lässt, das sich das Szenario so abspielt wie geschildert.


----------



## pro-release (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und das sogar bei der ominösen VDSF-GmbH Casting eine anscheinend nicht unerhebliche Rolle spielt, kann man auch leicht nachvollziehen:
> http://www.vdsfshop.de/shop/categor...3Io1jTElAReUAFpBX9KXSAn97sU5&shop_param=cid=&



Was soll die Firma denn den Mitgliedern deiner Meinung nach anbieten? Brötchen, Wurst und Gemüse?


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



> Alle Belege für Veranstaltungen des VDSF, auch die vom Casting wurden u. a. auch durch die Revisoren geprüft.


Dass in den letzten Jahren nicht eine satzungsgemäße Revision im VDSF stattgefunden hat, weisst Du aber?

Nein?

Frag Deinen Landesverband nach dem Protokoll vom 16.11.2912.......

Davon ab ist das eh wurscht - das Geld der Angler sollte für Angler ausgegeben werden, für Angeln, für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Kommunikation.

Gerade, wenn das Geld knapp ist, kann es nicht sein, dass Geld so verplempert wird, wenn es so viele wichtigere Dinge zu tun gäbe.......



> Was soll die Firma denn den Mitgliedern deiner Meinung nach anbieten?


Wie wärs mal mit offener Information über Geldflüsse und Verträge, wie schon lange von Mitgliedern gefordert und nie erhalten (LSFV-NDS)???

Und das andere hatte ich schon beantwortet:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> pro-release schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *Das mit dem unterschiedlichen Tagesgeld für die Veranstaltungen stimmt nach Nachfrage so nicht. Da gibts für beide Lager den gleichen Betrag.*
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



pro-release schrieb:


> Thomas, nach Rücksprache bitte ich dich deine Quelle zu nennen bzw. soll sich diese Person endlich outen und wiederum ihre Quellen nennen!!!
> 
> Das was dieser anonyme Heckenschütze von sich gibt ist schlichtweg falsch. Er schreibt:
> 
> ...



Ohne jetzt gegen Deinen Beitrag wettern zu wollen, sondern rein Informativ:
Beim wem kann ich dies erfragen und bekomme auch eine Antwort?

Beim VDSF habe ich bereits um Informationen allg. zur Fusion gebeten.
Null Antwort.
Von diversen Landesverbänden kommt auch nur allg. Blabla, wenn überhaupt eine Antwort kommt.
Einzig, die Verbände die gegen die Fusion gestimmt haben sind Auskunftsfreudiger.


----------



## Raubfisch (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



pro-release schrieb:


> Schon seit 20 Jahren ist dieser Betrag EUR 24,00 und das für 24 Stunden! Für Caster und alle Anderen!
> 
> Die Aufwandsentschädigung die jeder ehrenamtliche beim VDSF erhält, und das auch bereits seit 20 Jahren waren/sind DM 200,-/EUR 102,- im Monat. Das ist eine pauschale für zb. PC Kosten, Telefon... usw. Zusätzlich erhalten diese Personen eben das Tagegeld wenn sie unterwegs sind.



102€ pc und telefonkosten kosten ?! |bigeyes 

Beim telefon hat doch schon seit ewigkeiten quasi jeder eine flatrate. 

Bleiben nur noch pc kosten, dafür muss man aber eine menge drucken. Wenn jeder eherenamtliche beim DLRG, DGZRS, DRK usw. jeden monat solche gelder bekommen würde... undenkbar.

Der punkt ist doch schon die ganze zeit, dass überhaupt keine gelder vom verband für andere sachen als angeln fließen sollten. 

Weder für Casting, hallenhalma, rudern oder stricken mit hardmono oder häkeln mit flourocarbon (hat ja auch was mit angeln zu tun)


----------



## pro-release (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass in den letzten Jahren nicht eine satzungsgemäße Revision im VDSF stattgefunden hat, weisst Du aber?
> 
> Nein?
> 
> ...



Bei den ganzen Kosten, hier schrieb jemand von 40 tsd im jahr 2011 sind aber die Einnahmen durch das Casting nicht berücksichtigt. Fördergelder, Startgebühren


----------



## pro-release (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt gegen Deinen Beitrag wettern zu wollen, sondern rein Informativ:
> Beim wem kann ich dies erfragen und bekomme auch eine Antwort?
> 
> Beim VDSF habe ich bereits um Informationen allg. zur Fusion gebeten.
> ...



Die Landesverbände senden *Delegierte* zu den Versammlungen des VDSF.

Im Prinzip gilt aber immer: Wie man in den Wald reinruft so schallt es raus. 

Das keiner mehr gut mit dem AB kommunizieren will kann ich gut verstehen.


----------



## Sharpo (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



pro-release schrieb:


> Die Landesverbände senden *Delegierte* zu den Versammlungen des VDSF.
> 
> Im Prinzip gilt aber immer: Wie man in den Wald reinruft so schallt es raus.
> 
> Das keiner mehr gut mit dem AB kommunizieren will kann ich gut verstehen.



Haha

Möchtest Du mir jetzt etwas unterstellen?
Kennst Du meinen Email Schriftverkehr?
Kennst Du mich privat?
Wie Kommuniziere ich mit den Landesverbänden?
Hast Du meinen Rechner gehackt und liest Du meinen Schriftverkehr?

Ich bitte um Antwort. Ansonsten bitte ich die Mods deinen Beitrag, die Unterstellung zu löschen.

Also nochmal:
Wer sind die Ansprechpartner von denen man ausführliche Antworten auf die gestellten Fragen bekommt?


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



pro-release schrieb:


> Die Landesverbände senden *Delegierte* zu den Versammlungen des VDSF.
> 
> Im Prinzip gilt aber immer: Wie man in den Wald reinruft so schallt es raus.
> 
> Das keiner mehr gut mit dem AB kommunizieren will kann ich gut verstehen.



Gegen eine Aufwandsentschädigung in genannter Höhe ist überhaupt nichts einzuwenden. Das dürfte bei manchem nicht mal kostendeckend sein.

Das ist aber alles nicht das Thema, und die berechtigte Kritik am Casting, um die es hier geht, in eine faktische Pauschalität zwingen zu wollen, ist nicht seriös.

Es bleibt dabei, dass Casting nichts mit der Angelfischerei zu tun hat und man sich als finanziell angeschlagener Verband auf seine Kernkompetenzen kümmern muss. 
Wenn die Kassen voll sind, kann man sich so einen Luxus leisten. In der jetzigen Situation nicht.
Insbesondere ist dabei zu bedenken, dass die Finanzmisere schon seit Jahren besteht und fortschreitet. Es ist unverantwortlich, dass da nicht schon viel früher auf die Bremse getreten wurde.


----------



## pro-release (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Raubfisch schrieb:


> 102€ pc und telefonkosten kosten ?! |bigeyes
> 
> Beim telefon hat doch schon seit ewigkeiten quasi jeder eine flatrate.
> 
> ...




Ja, und? Das ist doch das Mindeste das der Verband diese Flatrate kosten übernimmt! Sag mal wo lebtst du, meinst du wirklich es würde sich auch nur eine einzige Person finden der sich solche Posten antut ohne auch nur wirklich einen Cent dafür zu sehen? Selbst unser Vorsitz im Verein erhält einen PC für den Verein und die Telefonkosten werden übernommen. Weißt du wieviel Stunden, Tage, machmal sogar zusammengenommen Wochen im *Monat*, diese Verbandspersonen nicht bei ihren Familien sein können weil sie für den Verband unterwegs sind? Und das fängt schon beim Vorsitzenden eines Parkteichvereins an, frag doch mal dort an wieviel Zeit dieses Ehrenamt verschlingt...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



pro-release schrieb:


> Das geht nur die Gesellschafter etwas an.


 
http://www.vdsfshop.de/

Über uns:
"Die VDSF Verlags- und Vertriebs GmbH, *als Tochtergesellschaft des Verbandes Deutscher Sportfischer* e.V. (VDSF), ist Ihr Partner für Umwelttechnik, Vereinszubehör und Stahlwaren."

Du meinst also, dass Mitglieder der Muttergesellschaft keinen Anspruch auf Transparenz haben?


----------



## pro-release (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Haha
> 
> Möchtest Du mir jetzt etwas unterstellen?
> Kennst Du meinen Email Schriftverkehr?
> ...



Nein, das war ganz allgemein gehalten. Ich kenne dich nicht und unterstelle auch nichts!

Die Antwort auf die Frage nach den Quellen schrieb ich bereits!


----------



## Sharpo (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



pro-release schrieb:


> Nein, das war ganz allgemein gehalten. Ich kenne dich nicht und unterstelle auch nichts!
> 
> Die Antwort auf die Frage schreib ich bereits: u.a. Delegierte!



Gut, las sich aber so da Du mich zitierst hast.
Aber grundsätzlich solltest Du die ABler nicht für so deppern halten das man sich in einem privaten Emailverkehr als ABler outet.

Ausser Thomas.  :g  :q  (Redaktionsmäßig dazu gezwungen)

Denn dann würde wieder beleidigt, diffamiert und augegrenzt werden etc. bis hin in den privaten und Arbeitgeber- Bereich.
Andere Meinungen werden nämlich nicht akzeptiert und toleriert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Tipp dazu:
Fragt zum Thema Casting/Finanzen mal Ecki Keller, den Berlin/Brandenburger LV-Präsi...........

Nein, er ist nicht der Autor.........


----------



## Raubfisch (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



pro-release schrieb:


> Ja, und? Das ist doch das Mindeste das der Verband diese Flatrate kosten übernimmt! Sag mal wo lebtst du, meinst du wirklich es würde sich auch nur eine einzige Person finden der sich solche Posten antut ohne auch nur wirklich einen Cent dafür zu sehen? Selbst unser Vorsitz im Verein erhält einen PC für den Verein und die Telefonkosten werden übernommen. Weißt du wieviel Stunden, Tage, machmal sogar zusammengenommen Wochen im *Monat*, diese Verbandspersonen nicht bei ihren Familien sein können weil sie für den Verband unterwegs sind? Und das fängt schon beim Vorsitzenden eines Parkteichvereins an, frag doch mal dort an wieviel Zeit dieses Ehrenamt verschlingt...



Klar, machen doch genug ehrenamtlich in deutschland auf eigene kosten. Wenn ich überlege wieviel zeit und geld ich im ehrenamt ausgeben habe...

Ausserdem sind glaube ich nicht die ausgaben für die ehrenamtlichen das problem, auch wenn mich da die zahlen ein wenig schocken, sondern das was ich oben auch schon schrieb. 

""Der punkt ist doch schon die ganze zeit, dass überhaupt keine gelder vom Verband für andere sachen als angeln fließen sollten." 

Vorallem bei der finanzlage!


----------



## Brotfisch (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Sicher eine spannende Diskussion, wobei sich für mich nicht die Frage nach einem "Outsourcen" des Castingsports stellt, sondern allein die nach der Transparenz der Finanzierung und der Ausgewogenheit innerhalb der Verbandsaktivitäten.

Bei vielen Aspekten, die im Startbeitrag genannt werden, kann ich die Feststellungen wenigstens dem Grunde nach bestätigen, bei anderen fehlen mir Kenntnisse und auch Erinnerungen.

Aus meinem Erleben im Rahmen des LV Berlin-Brandenburg, der sicher eine "Casting-Hochburg" ist, kann ich folgendes beitragen:

In der Tat musste jede Castingsaison "vorfinanziert" werden, da die Gelder des Landessportbundes erst im Herbst, also um das Saisonende eintrafen. Das geschah von Jahr zu Jahr später, teilweise auch wegen noch nicht erfolgter Abrechnungen. Stand keine auflösbare Rücklage oder "Erspartes" zur Verfügung, bedeutete das, dass die Finanzierung der jeweiligen Castingsaison überwiegend aus den regelmäßig zum Jahresanfang eingehenden Beitragsgeldern der Mitglieder erfolgen musste, unter denen nur ein sehr geringer Anteil im Spitzensport aktiv war. D.h. es waren ganz überwiegend die Mittel der Angler. Das führte in angespannten Jahren zu erheblichen Problemen bei der Finanzierung im Bereich Fischen und auch in anderen Bereichen. Teilweise mussten Angelveranstaltungen deswegen gekürzt oder sogar gestrichen werden. Einsparbemühungen des Castingbereichs sind mir nicht in Erinnerung, wohl aber z.T. deutliche in allen anderen Bereichen. Versuche, den Castingsport angesichts der Ausfinanzierungsprobleme in eine Lösung einzubeziehen, wurden vom Sportbereich mit dem "Ratschlag" quittiert, der Landesverband möge doch einen Kredit aufnehmen. (Was bei Banken nicht möglich ist.)
Durch die juristisch notwendige Gründung des Berliner Castingsportdachverbands zusammen mit dem LAV Berlin wurde die geschilderte Situation noch einmal undurchsichtiger und im Handling deutlich schwieriger. 
Die geschilderte Problematik im Landesverband Berlin-Brandenburg ist sicher nicht symptomatisch für andere Landesverbände, da ein Großteil der Castingaktivitäten von Berlin aus durchgeführt wird. Anderswo mag die Situation deutlich anders und hoffentlich auch ausgewogener sein. In Berlin aber handelt es sich um ein strukturelles Problem, das eine Weiterentwicklung der Sparten Fischen, Meeresfischen, Umwelt- und Naturschutz, Jugend und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit erheblich behindert. Nach den mir vorliegenden Informationen besteht dieses an sich lösbare finanzielle Problem im Landesverband Berlin-Brandenburg leider fort.

Daraus schlussfolgere ich nicht die Einstellung von Castingaktivitäten - sie sind ein gewachsener Teil des VDSF - wohl aber die Notwendigkeit der Einbeziehung des Castingsports in allgemeine Einsparbemühungen, wo solche erforderlich sind und eine deutlich größere Transparenz über die Mittelverwendung im Sportbereich. Insofern ist das hier geschilderte Problem auf gleicher Ebene anzusiedeln wie die fehlende Transparenz über das Finanzgebahren der VDSF-GmbH. Ich fürchte, dass die Chance, hier zu Verbesserungen zu kommen, nach Durchführung der sogenannten Fusion verpasst sein wird.

Zu den "Tagegeldern": Ich habe die seinerzeitigen Sätze nicht in Erinnerung und kenne auch die heutigen nicht. Grundsätzlich ist auch im ehrenamtlichen Bereich eine Aufwandsentschädigung unentbehrlich und nicht zu beanstanden. Angesichts der Schwierigkeiten, überhaupt geeignetes Personal zu bekommen, wäre eine "Null-Diät" verheerend. Ohnehin erbringen die meisten Funktionäre erhebliche Eigenleistungen. Eine Diskussion über ein gutes und gerechtes Aufwandsentschädigungssystem gehört aber mE nicht in dieses thread, auch wenn es sinnvoll wäre, sie an anderer Stelle zu führen. Im Übrigen weise ich darauf hin, dass der VDSF und die Landesverbände dieses Thema jeweils in eigener "Regie" für sich regeln.


----------



## Pitti (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Warum ist der VDSF eigentlich eine GmbH geworden ? Könnten es diese 5 Gründe sein, wie im Link zu lesen oder waren es andere ?
http://www.experto.de/b2c/verein/5-wichtige-gruende-fuer-die-gemeinnuetzige-gmbh.html


----------



## Sharpo (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Pitti schrieb:


> Warum ist der VDSF eigentlich eine GmbH geworden ? Könnten es diese 5 Gründe sein, wie im Link zu lesen oder waren es andere ?
> http://www.experto.de/b2c/verein/5-wichtige-gruende-fuer-die-gemeinnuetzige-gmbh.html



Der VDSF ist keine GmbH geworden.

Der VDSF hat eine GmbH gegründet um Handel betreiben zu können/ dürfen.

Evtl. hat der VDSF den Status der Gemeinnützigkeit.
Dies passt ja nicht wenn man ein Gewerbe betreibt.
Also wird eine GmbH o.ä. gegründet worüber dann der Shop läuft.

Ok, hab den Link kurz überflogen.
Ohne da auf die Details einzugehen: Im Grunde Ja.
Wir reden aber nicht von einer gGmbH.


----------



## Brotfisch (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Richtig. Der VDSF ist keine GmbH, er ist "nur" Gesellschafter der VDSF GmbH. Der VDSF ist gemeinnützig, die GmbH nicht. Deswegen besteht auch ein umfassender Informationsanspruch des Gesellschafters gegen die GmbH. Das VDSF-´Präsidium scheint der Auffassung zu sein, dass dieser Informationsanspruch ausschließlich gegenüber dem VDSF-Präsidium, nicht aber gegenüber der JHV besteht. Das ist rechtlich und politisch falsch. Die Tätigkeit des VDSF-Präsidiums bei der "Beaufsichtigung" der GmbH und auch hinsichtlich der vom Verband eingebrachten Mittel unterliegt selbstredend der Kontrolle durch den Verbandsausschuss und die JHV. Das gilt erst recht, wenn Mitglieder des Präsidiums oder von ihnen abhängig Beschäftigte Geschäftsführer der GmbH sind. Bislang hat das VDSF die Informationen bezüglich der GmbH verweigert. Und ich fürchte, dass es genauso laufen wird, wenn es darum geht, Licht in das Dunkel der Castingsportfinanzierung zu bringen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Seid vorsichtig - Mohnert zeigt wegen solcher Fragen in Zusammenhang mit der ominösen GmbH dann auch gerne mal Angler an.....
;-))))


Vielleicht weitet sich das zukünftig dann auch auf Fragen bez. Casting/Finanzierung aus??

Aber die LV-Präsis aus VDSF und DAV und die designierte Präsidentin, FDP-Mitglied Dr. Happach-Kassan wollen das wohl auch so, da sich da niemand damals von diesem Vorgehen Mohnerts distanziert hat und sie ihm jetzt alle blind in eine (Kon)Fusion mit vielen ungeklärten finanziellen Dingen nachrennen und verhindern helfen, dass dies diskutiert werden kann in VA oder auf der Mitgliederversammlung.

Liest man dazu die neue (w)irre Veröffentlichung auf der VDSF-Seite, sieht man welch Geistes Kind diese ganzen (Kon)Fusionäre sind............

Alles eine Sorte, wie sich da jetzt wieder deutlich zeigt............

Ausser bis jetzt der LSFV-NDS, der da aufbegehrt und sich wehrt........


----------



## Carp-MV (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Das Sache ist doch ganz einfach...........
Überall wo einige Menschen eine große Menge Geld verwalten und auch noch etwas Macht besitzen, wird beschissen, geramscht, hintergangen, betrogen und was weiß ich noch alles. Der eigentliche Zweck für den dieses Geld gedacht ist, bleibt dann meistens auf der Strecke und die ehrlichen Leute die es wirklich gut meinen haben eh keine Chance in solchen Kreisen. Wenn ich jetzt wirklich sagen würde was ich davon halte müsste ich sehr beleidigend werden und das lasse ich mal lieber bleiben.

Was dieses Casting betrifft, kein Cent dafür außer die wirklich wichtigen Dinge sind erstmal abgearbeitet und wenn dann noch was übrig bleibt kann man sicherlich über sowas reden.....


----------



## Brotfisch (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Seid vorsichtig - Mohnert zeigt wegen solcher Fragen in Zusammenhang mit der ominösen GmbH dann auch gerne mal Angler an.....
> ;-))))
> 
> 
> ...


 
Anzeige? Man ist es ja gewohnt. Habe von meinen Beweismitteln bereits die prozesstaugliche Anzahl von Kopien gezogen und versandbereit gelegt.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Danke ;-)


----------



## Brotfisch (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Weil hier gerne für die "Abschaffung" oder seine nachrangige Finanzierung des Castings plädiert wird:

Ich bin grundsätzlich kein Freund des Totsparens, weil das meistens mittelfristig teuerer wird. Beispiel: Es gibt ja auch Leute, die die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit einschränken wollen, zB Messebeteiligungen. Natürlich kann man unter Einsparungsdruck dann ganze Veranstaltungen wegfallen lassen, wie bei der Grünen Woche. Man hätte aber auch gehörig sparen können, in dem man sich einfach auf einen kleineren Messestand geeinigt hätte. 
So ist es auch beim Castingsport. Nicht eindampfen, sondern ein sinnvolles Maß an Aktivitäten nach dem Motto "Kleiner, aber feiner." 
Was die Situation in Berlin-Brandenburg aber betrifft, ist es genau anders herum als es hier gefordert wird. Statt Casting, wenn noch Geld vom Fischen übrig ist, heißt es dort Fischen, falls noch Geld vom Casting übrig ist. Man mag die Angler mit ein paar preiswerten Alibiveranstaltungen bei Laune halten, aber auf Dauer sind sie schlau genug, zu erkennen, was mit ihnen gespielt wird.
Bedauerlich nur, wenn sie es erst nach der Fusion tun, falls sie zustande kommt.


----------



## Honeyball (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Nun, als Betroffener seiner Anzeige kann ich sagen, dass ich mit dem Thema noch lange nicht abgeschlossen habe und mich natürlcih nach wie vor dafür interessiere.
Aber sollten sich tatsächlich noch irgendwelche Dinge heraus stellen, die man als Unregelmäßigkeit bezeichnen könnte und sollte klar sein, dass Herr Mohnert sowohl als VdSF-Präsident als auch als Geschäftsführer dieser GmbH davon Kenntnis gehabt haben musste, dann wäre seine Strafanzeigen gegen Thomas und mich wegen angeblicher Übler Nachrede eventuell sogar eine bewusst falsche Beschuldigung. 
Da ich aber stets an das Gute im Menschen glaube und nicht denke, dass sich Herr Mohnert zu so etwas hinreißen lassen würde, nehme ich also an, dass alles mit der GmbH völlig OK und den Gesetzen entsprechend abgelaufen ist.:m


----------



## Pitti (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



pro-release schrieb:


> Dem anonymen Schreiber stimme ich zu.
> 
> Der Castingsport ist zwar aus dem angeln entstanden, kann aber aus eigenen Mitteln nicht bestehen und brauch die Strukturen der Angelvereine. Es wäre längst an der Zeit eigene Castingsportvereine zu gründen, die auf eigenen Füssen stehen.
> 
> ...




*Ehrlich gesagt weis ich das nicht, kann auch nichts finden.  Mir sind nur Trockenübungen zur Sportfischerprüfung bekannt. Aber wenn es soviel Caster im DAV gibt warum findet man denn keinen in dieser Liste ?  *Castingsport Nationalkader 2011/2012


----------



## pro-release (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

*Weil das der VDSF Nationalkader und nicht der DAV Nationalkader ist!*


----------



## Pitti (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Und ich dachte immer Nationalkader gibt es immer nur einen aus jeden Land, wie es ja bei der Olympiade auch ist. Naja man lernt nie aus !


----------



## pro-release (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Ich muss mich evtl. korrigieren. Es könnte auch sein, das alle DAV Caster übergelaufen sind um als ein gesamtes Team an den Start zu gehen. Vielleicht hat hier die Fusionierung schon stattgefunden?:vik:|supergri


----------



## pro-release (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Deutsche Meisterschaften im DAV vom Jahr 2008:

http://www.anglerverband.com/images/stories/pdf-datein/castingberichte/2008/2008dmdav.pdf


----------



## schuessel (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Vielleicht stellen wir ja zwei Mannschaften. So wie die Tommies beim Fußball?
Vielleicht braucht es ja diese 2 deutschen Mannschaften um überhaupt eien Wettkampf stattfinden zu lassen?
|bigeyes
Nein nun aber mal im Ernst:
Kann mir vielleicht jemand, der ne Ahnung hat, sagen wie das mit dem Casting in anderen Ländern so ist?
Mehr oder weniger Verbreitung als bei uns?
Woher haben die ihre finanziellen Mittel und wieviel?


----------



## pro-release (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Pitti schrieb:


> Und ich dachte immer Nationalkader gibt es immer nur einen aus jeden Land, wie es ja bei der Olympiade auch ist. Naja man lernt nie aus !



Siehst du, in anderen Ländern gibts auch nur einen Dachverband für Angler.


----------



## schuessel (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

wenn ich richtig lese ist der DAV nicht im icsf

http://www.castingsport-icsf.com/index.php/organisation/members


----------



## pro-release (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich um noch besser als bisher mauscheln und die Angler abzocken zu können...
> 
> Brotfisch hat recht:
> Es ist grundsätzlich nix gegen Casting in einem begrenzten, den Finanzen entsprechenden Ausmaß zu sagen.
> ...



Ein weiterer Punkt zum Einsparen von Kosten von VDSF und DAV nach der Fusionierung. Die Castingveranstaltungen werden zusammengelegt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



> Es könnte auch sein, das alle DAV Caster übergelaufen sind um als ein gesamtes Team an den Start zu gehen



Wahrscheinlich um noch besser als bisher mauscheln und die Angler abzocken zu können...

Brotfisch hat recht:
Es ist grundsätzlich nix gegen Casting in einem begrenzten, den Finanzen entsprechenden Ausmaß zu sagen.

Nicht das Casting als solches ist das Problem, sondern die noch undurchsichtigere Finanzierung im Castingbereich als bei den Verbänden eh schon herrscht.

Dazu gehört dann auch VOR einer Fusion das festlegen von Aufgaben und Zielen, ein richtiger Kassensturz. 

Dann eine Finanzierung der wirklich für Angler wichtigen Aufgaben - und wenn dann noch Kohle über wäre, kann man die ja auch für Dinge wie für Casting einsetzen.

So muss der Angler damit leben, in einer viel zu großen Breite Casting zu finanzieren, wovon nur Caster - aber kein Angler - was hat, ob er will oder nicht.....

Nochmal zur Erinnerung:



> Warum wird eine solche Vielzahl von Veranstaltungen durchgeführt?
> Der Bundesverband hat in seinem Kalender für 2013 dreizehn (!) spezielle Castingsportveranstaltungen aufgelistet (ohne die allgemeinen Veranstaltungen, in denen selbstverständlich auch Castingsport Gegenstand ist).
> Hinzu kommen im Kalender des Landesverbandes Berlin-Brandenburg 15 Veranstaltungen überwiegend im Bereich Breitensport und weitere 9 Veranstaltungen im Spitzensport. Insgesamt also aus diesen beiden Budgets *37 Veranstaltungen für Castingsport* im Jahre 2013 (Überschneidungen möglich).
> Zum Vergleich:
> *Für den Bereich Fischen weisen beide Kalender zusammen für 2013 gerade einmal zehn Veranstaltungen auf.*





> Siehst du, in anderen Ländern gibts auch nur einen Dachverband für Angler.


Hier gehts aber um Casting und die Gelder dafür..

Nicht um Angeln oder Angler - nur, dass die halt verbandsseitig vom Casting  in zu großem Maß abgezockt werden in Deutschland.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



> Ein weiterer Punkt zum Einsparen von Kosten von VDSF und DAV nach der Fusionierung. Die Castingveranstaltungen werden zusammengelegt


Es gibt weder eine Formulierung von Aufgaben und Zielen noch zu deren Finanzierung, wo das irgendwo stehen würde. 

Nicht vom VDSF, nicht vom DAV, schon gar nicht von der designierten Präsidentin.

Das fordern wir nicht umsonst seit langem.......

Solange da nix anderes schriftlich fest fixiert steht, muss man davon ausgehen, dass alles weitergeht wie bisher......

Es werden ja auch doppelt Geschäftsstellen, Verwaltung etc. mindestens 8 Jahre weiterbezahlt......

*Es gibt keinerlei Grund nach dem bisherigen Verhalten der (Kon)Fusionäre, denen irgendwas zu glauben, was nicht eindeutig festgeschrieben ist........*


----------



## Pitti (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



pro-release schrieb:


> Dem anonymen Schreiber stimme ich zu.
> 
> Der Castingsport ist zwar aus dem angeln entstanden, kann aber aus eigenen Mitteln nicht bestehen und brauch die Strukturen der Angelvereine. Es wäre längst an der Zeit eigene Castingsportvereine zu gründen, die auf eigenen Füssen stehen.
> 
> ...


 


pro-release schrieb:


> Deutsche Meisterschaften im DAV vom Jahr 2008:
> 
> http://www.anglerverband.com/images/stories/pdf-datein/castingberichte/2008/2008dmdav.pdf


 
Okay habe mich auch etwas schlau gemacht:mhttp://www.anglerverband.com/images...06_IDCM/Results__IDCM_2012_Ingelheim_komp.pdf


----------



## GandRalf (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

*Internationale* _Deutsche_ Meisterschaft!!!#6

Ich bin beeindruckt!!#q


----------



## Pitti (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



schuessel schrieb:


> wenn ich richtig lese ist der DAV nicht im icsf
> 
> http://www.castingsport-icsf.com/index.php/organisation/members


 
|wavey:Na vielleicht wollen sie deshalb ganz schnell auf einmal Fusionieren, muss ja am Ego kratzen bei den DAV-Castern !


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wäre dann vielleicht ein guter Name für den geplanten neuen Verband und auch wohl näher an der Realität als der jetzt geplante DAFV:
> DTFV
> Deutscher TrockenFischerVerband.......


DTFV - Deutscher TrockenFischerVerband
das ist ein symptomatischer Arbeitstitel, das hat Potential! #6

Als Perspektive gefällt mir das nun gar nicht #d, 
genausowenig wie die empfindliche Störung des seit min. 50000 Jahren herrschenden Allgemeingebrauchs auf bestmögliche eigene Fischversorgung.


----------



## Brotfisch (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Die meisten Fragen um die Castingfinanzierung sind nicht ganz leicht zu beantworten, schon gar nicht "eindimensional".

Sicher bekommen die Verbände durch Casting erhebliche Einnahmen vom DOSB und durch die Sportförderungen. Auf der anderen Seite stehen aber nicht nur die Ausgaben für die zahlreichen Veranstaltungen (für relativ wenige Mitglieder), sondern auch die vom VDSF zu erbringenden Beiträge an den Weltcastingverband und an den DOSB. Dabei werden nach meiner Erinnerung die Beiträge anhand der Höhe der Mitglieder des VDSF berechnet, da eine Differenzierung nach "Nur Caster" - "Nur Angler" - "angelnder Caster" - "castender Angler" praktisch gar nicht machbar ist. Es wird also jeder Angler, auch derjenige, der niemals Castingsport betreibt, mitgerechnet und mitherangezogen.

Auch das ist ein Grund für die Forderung, dass zumindest Transparenz in die Mittelverwendung des Castingsports kommt. Und erst dann kann auf sachlicher Basis entschieden werden, was sich in welchem Umfang "lohnt" (wie immer man dann "lohnen" definiert) bzw. was eine Mehrheit wirklich investieren möchte. Leider führt die Verhinderung einer klaren Darstellung der Finanzen dazu, dass diese Diskussion unterdrückt wird. Mit den bereits dargestellten negativen Auswirkungen auf das Fischen. 

Im Übrigen dürfte alsbald der VDSF wie schon der Landesverband Berlin-Brandenburg seit Jahren angesichts der aktuellen Mittelknappheit in die Notwendigkeit kommen, Einsparungen vorzunehmen. Spätestens der nächste Haushalt (des VDSF, des DAFV, wie auch immer) wird zeigen, ob sich der Castingsport anteilsmäßig in angemessenem Umfang an den Einsparerfordernissen beteiligt oder weiterhin mit dem falschen Argument "durchlaufender Posten" einen Sonderstatus auf dem Rücken der Angler behält. Ich fürchte, dass man von Seiten des Sports allenfalls zu "symbolischer Beteiligung" bereit sein wird. Aber es wäre auch falsch, hier darauf zu warten, dass der Sport freiwillig in Vorleistung geht. Für die Angler ist das vielmehr eine "Hohlschuld" im eigenen Interesse.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Siehe oben:
Es gibt weder eine Formulierung von Aufgaben und Zielen noch zu deren Finanzierung, wo das irgendwo stehen würde. 

Nicht vom VDSF, nicht vom DAV, schon gar nicht von der designierten Präsidentin.

Das fordern wir nicht umsonst seit langem.......

Solange da nix anderes schriftlich fest fixiert steht, muss man davon ausgehen, dass alles weitergeht wie bisher......

Es werden ja auch doppelt Geschäftsstellen, Verwaltung etc. mindestens 8 Jahre weiterbezahlt......

*Es gibt keinerlei Grund nach dem bisherigen Verhalten der (Kon)Fusionäre, denen irgendwas zu glauben, was nicht eindeutig festgeschrieben ist........*


----------



## Brotfisch (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Irgendwer hat geschrieben, dass Casting ein Grund für eine Fusion wäre, weil dann die Veranstaltungen zusammengelegt würden. (Entschuldigung, ich habe es nur als Zitat gesehen.)

Aus meiner Sicht trifft das nicht zu. Wir haben hier ja bei der groben Zählung der Castingveranstaltungen nur die Veranstaltungen des VDSF mitgerechnet. Eine "Zusammenlegung" der Veranstaltungen - was immer das auch sein soll - würde nicht die angegebene Zahl der Wettkämpfe verringern. Das ist meines Wissens genauso wenig geplant wie die Zusammenlegung der Geschäftsstellen und des hauptamtlichen Personals.

Bereits jetzt sind die allermeisten Wertungen auch für Werfer des jeweils anderen Verbandes offen.

Das Problem löst sich, wie bereits dargestellt, nicht so leicht und schon gar nicht von alleine. 

Solch ein anglerischer Irrglaube nützt den Castern, aber nicht den Anglern.

Ganz besonders kritisch muss man bewerten, wenn anglerische Veranstaltungen einen "Pflichtanteil" Castingsport enthalten und dann als Breitensportveranstaltungen firmieren, dem Castingsport zusätzliche Einnahmen verschaffen, von denen nichts für die Veranstaltungen fließt (außer der Anwesenheit einiger Castingfunktionäre).


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Verschoben wegen "blödsinnigen" Kommentaren |rolleyes


----------



## Sharpo (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mal deinen Hinweis verfolgt. Man findet leicht:
> 
> http://www.happach-kasan.de/
> 
> ...




Verzeihung, Du schreibst blödsinn.

Vor ca. 50- 60 Jahren war die Umwelt stärker belastet als heute. 
Somit waren auch Lebensmittel stärker belastet.

Heute kann man nur jeden Milligram an Stoffen in Lebensmittel nachweisen.
Vor 50 Jahren hat es keinen interessiert ob z.B. der Fisch Dioxin oder PCB belastet war.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Das hat aber wieder mal alles nix mit dem Thema hier zu tun, da gehts um die Präsidentin, nicht um die beim Casting versenkte Kohle wie hier im Thread:



> *VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....​*
> Seit wir um die Finanzen der Verbände veröffentlichen, bekomme ich immer wieder viele Infos, viele Hinweise, viel Glaubwürdiges, viel zu Hinterfragendes.
> 
> Da wünscht man sich ne Redaktion wie ne große Zeitschrift, um das alles abklären zu können.
> ...


----------



## Knispel (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Das schreiben andere, Post 474
http://www.matchteam-jagsttal.de/wbb3/index.php?page=Thread&postID=57994#post57994


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

@Knispel,da muss man sich registrieren um lesen zu können!

Jürgen


----------



## Dr.Eisenfaust (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Hallo Angler, Ahoi Thomas, Moin Boarder !

Ersteinmal : Du zitierst, wessen Zitat ist das ? Hier werden Fakten behauptet, welche dem Bermudadreieck gleichen! Whatever.

Ich möchte kurz einige wissenswerte Punkte über den von vielen kritisierten Castingsport darlegen. Dabei gehe ich auf die Bermudadreieckfakten ein und weise einige Behauptungen ins rechte Eck, Freunde!

Kurz ein Exkurs: Es ist wirklich traurig und unschön vieles hier zu hören. Vieles kann ich der Kategorie " Scheißhausparolen" zuordnen und deute auf eine eindeutige Abneigung ggü. dem Castingsport. Wie dem auch sei...

1) Die große Mehrheit der Verbandsgelder, ob Berlin, oder sonst wo, kommt durch die Erfolge im Castingsport dank der Sportförderung zu uns. Daher sollten wir a) zufrieden b) stolz c) dankbar sein und nicht alles negativ darstellen und anzweifeln, was wohl am leichtesten ist ! 
Ja,  selbst wenn Jugendliche bei den Erwachsenen DM starten, kann das als Erfolg gesehen werden. Ich sehe es als Neid an, denn manche hier scheinen es wohl der Minderheit ( 3 Personen/Jahr) nicht zu gönnen. Sehr traurig....=( Dafür stehen die Jungens auf und trainieren, es ist ein persönlicher Erfolg- ist das verständlich? Niemand hat was dagegen, wenn der FC Bayern Liga,Pokal und CL spielt, stimmte?

2)Was heisst hier " was denen wichtig ist"?? "Die" sind die, die IHR selbst gewählt habt, die WIR ALLE gewählt haben, stimmts, Freunde??

3) Was die Presse/ Öffentlichkeitsarbeit angeht...Eine "Verbandszeitschrift" wo Angler ihre Heldengeschichten/Memoiren/Kriegserlebnisse beschreiben, ist vll unter Anglerkreisen höchst interessant, doch steht es in keinem Verhältnis zur Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, oder ? Und der VDSF Berlin hat wie die Made im Speck vom VDSF DEU auf der Grünen Woche gelebt, von daher : a) dankbar sein, statt trommeln

3) Die Reisekosten fürs Casting sind zu hoch ! Unterstreiche die Tatsache, dass es sich hier um das minimum, nonprofit handelt. Oder zahlt ihr eure Dienstreisen selbst?
Es ist richtig, dass das Tagegeld für Funktionäre zu hoch ist. Während diese jeden Cent, zB auf einer Anwesenheit auf einer Jahreshauptversammlung( das muss man sich mal vorstellen) abrechnen, kriegen wir, die Sterblichen, läppige 18 Euro AM TAG- ach ja, das essen durfte ich auf der Messe selbst zahlen... Und auch hier würden auch einige von EUCH nichteinmal die Decke zur Seite legen, für diese Summe....

4) Wie kann euch der Verband kompetent informieren, wenn der, ich zumindest glaube, "unbekannte User" als führendes Mitglied, selbst nichteinmal informiert ist??? Aufklärung hat man von der Führung zu erwarten, da können die Älteren Generationen was aus der Kriegsführung erzählen. Doch  seine Mitglieder nicht zu informieren...? Ich dachte ein Präsident handelt und denkt im Namen der Mitglieder, und nicht in Eigeninteresse....

Fazit:

Traurig, wie einige versuchen den Casting( dank TVTotal auch populärer) niederzumetzeln.
Es ist Zeit, neue Wege zu gehen, einen vereinten Verband zu schaffen, denn "wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das Leben".... 


Schreibt mir unbedingt, falls da Fragen aufkommen.

Euer Dr.Eisenfaust


----------



## mathei (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Es ist Zeit, neue Wege zu gehen, einen vereinten Verband zu schaffen, denn "wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das Leben".

was heist hier neuer weg. so wie du es schreibst, geht es dir nur darum. es hat keiner was gegen den casting-sport. aber über eine gerechte verteilung darf ja wohl gesprochen werden. wenn durch mangelnde transparent das gefühl und der gedanke auftaucht, muß man sich nicht wundern. angler sind für mich in erste linie die, die ans wasser gehen um fische zu fangen. daraus ist sicherlich irgendwann der casting-sport entstanden. ist das der neue weg ? soll der bevorzugt werden ?
ich denke nein.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Dr.Eisenfaust schrieb:


> Fazit:
> 
> Traurig, wie einige versuchen den Casting( dank TVTotal auch populärer) niederzumetzeln.
> Es ist Zeit, neue Wege zu gehen, einen vereinten Verband zu schaffen, denn "wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das Leben"....
> ...


 
Es hat ja niemand etwas gegen Casting, jedoch wenn von einem Verband für Angler oder Sportfischer unsere Kohle dafür ausgegeben wird, dann kommt mir die Galle hoch! Nur weil das mit Angeln durchgeführt wird, hat das nix damit zu tun.

Definition Angeln laut Wikipedia: _Unter *Angeln* oder *Sportfischen* versteht man die Ausübung der __Fischerei__ mit einer Handangel._

Findest Du da Casting wieder? Ich nicht. Oder haben auf der Grünen Woche in der Halle Fische gebissen? Habt Ihr dort mit Ködern "gecastet"? Nein, also lasst uns unsere Kohle und gründet einen eigenen Verband. Ende aus, Dr. Eisenfaust.


----------



## Honeyball (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Sicher sollte man nicht gleich den Castingsport niedermachen, aber hab bitte Verständnis, dass es den Anglern eben ums Angeln geht.

Das ist für mich ungefähr so wie Synchronschwimmen in einem Wasserballverband :m


----------



## Pitti (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Schreibt mir unbedingt, falls da Fragen aufkommen.

Euer Dr.Eisenfaust 

Jo, na dann sei Herzlich willkommen im Forum, früher stellte man sich ja noch vor, wenn man Neu war.
Aber wahrscheinlich kennt man ja das im VDSF nicht mehr. Schöner langer Text, wie gesagt Text, aber irgendwie das Thema hier im Threat verpeilt oder?
Hier mal ein Tipp, nicht so unfreundlich und schon gar nicht so sarkastisch, wir sind hier nicht in einer Jahreshauptversammlung des VDSF.


----------



## Honeyball (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Mal eine höfliche Frage an den Dr.E.:
Warst Du hier früher (so in 2004) mal unter einem anderen Nickname aktiv?


----------



## mathei (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

das thema hat er schon getroffen pitti. und er positioniert sich auch. das ist ok . ist halt nur ein angler-forum hier. und sich mit anglern zu unterhalten, ist für mach einen was neues.


----------



## mathei (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Mal eine höfliche Frage an den Dr.E.:
> Warst Du hier früher (so in 2004) mal unter einem anderen Nickname aktiv?


 
frag doch nicht sowas honey. wenn es so ist, müsstest du ihn ja sperren. da es leider nicht viele user gibt ( nichtangler ), wäre es schön wenn er bleibt. ansonsten entstehen keine sachlichen diskusionen.sondern nur spekulationen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Wie da wieder rumscharwenzelt wird. Hat keiner den Mut, klare Worte zu schreiben ?

Keiner hat was gegen Casting ?

Doch ich !

Ich hab was gegen Casting, wenn Gelder der Angler in diesen Sport fließen. Und es ist mir völlig wumpe, wieviel Geld das ist.

Ich gönne den Castern ihren Sport, aber gründet bitte einen eigenen Verband. Der dürfte sich, nach den markanten Worten von Dr. Eisenfaust, ja selbst tragen. Was ich keineswegs anzweifle.

Wie bereits bemerkt, haben Schützenvereine im Jagdverband auch nix zu suchen. 

Öffentlichkeitswirksamkeit ?

Hey, Angler fangen Fische. Das tun wir mit Recht und im Einklang mit der Natur (naja, im Idealfall). Sollten wir jedenfalls.

Muss ich mich als Angler damit entschuldigen, dass einige mit der Angel nur auf Pappscheiben werfen und keinem Fisch was zu Leide tun ?

Was soll der Quatsch. Wird Angeln durch Casting gesellschaftfähiger?

Nee, Casting hat mit Angeln außer der verwendeten Gerätschaft überhaupt nix gemeinsam. Und ein Anglerverband sollte das Angeln und die Angler vertreten, nicht die Geräte.


----------



## torstenhtr (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe leider eine Weile hier nicht geschrieben, ich will mal meine Sicht dazu darstellen.

Ich angle seit meinem 6. Lebensjahr und habe mit dem Castingsport aber erst viel später begonnen (mit 30). Ich sehe  nicht warum das Casting nichts mit dem Angeln zu tun haben soll - denn ich bin ja gerade über das Angeln zum Casting gekommen. Einer der Gründe war, das ich gerne professioneller Werfen lernen wollte. Dann habe ich Blut geleckt und nehme auch aktiv an Wettkämpfen teil. Zuerst im DAV, jetzt im VDSF - ich bin Mitglied in beiden Verbänden.

*Die Mehrheit der Castingsportler sind auch selbst aktive Angler.* Es gibt sehr Wenige die nur ausschließlich Casting betreiben. D.h. aber auch das diese Mitglieder ihren Beitrag z.B. für den VDSF zahlen. Und ich bin mir sicher, dass ihr bei Dr. Eisenfaust davon ausgehen könnt, dass er aktiver Angler ist.

Meine Vermutung ist, das ihr selbst nie teilgenommen und daher Vorbehalte habt.

--

Was die Finanzierung betrifft, möchte ich den Satz noch einmal betonen:
*" Die große Mehrheit der Verbandsgelder, ob Berlin, oder sonst wo, kommt  durch die Erfolge im Castingsport dank der Sportförderung zu uns "
*
D.h. unser Sport wird zum größten Teil von der Sportförderung finanziert. Deutschland ist eine der erfolgreichsten Nationen, was Casting betrifft und da viele Goldmedaillen von Deutschen Sportlern gewonnen werden, erhalten wir auch entsprechend Fördergelder.
Man möge mich korrigieren falls ich das falsch dargestellt habe  Das kann Dr. Eisenfaust auch besser erklären.

--

@Fisherbandit1000:
Unter dem Stichwort "Castingsport" findet man aber bei Wikipedia:
"*Casting* ist eine Disziplin des Angelsports und ein Präzisionssport."

Nat. haben einige unserer Mitglieder darüber nachgedacht, sich von den Anglern zu trennen. Fände ich aber schade, da dem Casting dann der praktische Bezug fehlt und umgekehrt das Angeln nicht von den sportlichen Erfolgen profitiert. Ich finde (für mich) das Casting gehört ganz klar zum Angeln.

Bis dann,
Torsten


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> *" Die große Mehrheit der Verbandsgelder, ob Berlin, oder sonst wo, kommt  durch die Erfolge im Castingsport dank der Sportförderung zu uns "
> *
> D.h. unser Sport wird zum größten Teil von der Sportförderung finanziert.



Will ich nicht abstreiten. Dann können die Caster auch einen eigenen Verband gründen. 

Viele Jäger sind auch Mitglieder in Schützenvereinen, Und ?


----------



## Ossipeter (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Unseren Jugendlichen macht es Spaß an diesen Castingwettbewerben teilzunehmen. Sie gehen aber genauso gerne angeln. Sehe da kein Problem. Deswegen einen eigenen Verband? Außer es würden tatsächlich und nachweisbar Haushaltsmittel zu ungunsten der anderen Verbandsmitglieder "verschwendet" äh, verwendet. Das müsste aber nachprüfbar sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



> Das müsste aber nachprüfbar sein.


Jo klar, wo die nicht mal in der Lage waren, in den letzten Jahren überhaupt ne satzungsgemäße Revision zu organisieren im VDF - weiterträumen....


----------



## pro-release (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Was willst du immer damit das der VDSF keine satzungskonforme Revision organisieren konnte??? 
Es hat die letzten 20 Jahre immer eine satzungskonforme Revision im Jahr beim VDSF gegeben. Nie wurde etwas auffälliges gefunden. Lt. Satzung sollen 2 Rev. im Jahr durchgeführt werden, diese kosten jedoch schussendlich mehr Geld und bringen auch nicht mehr Sicherheit. Deshalb hat man damals beschlossen die Revisoren nur noch einmal im Jahr prüfen zu lassen. Könnte ja deine Bedenken verstehen wenn die Revisoren etwas aufgedeckt hätten, ist aber nicht so. Alles sauber!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



pro-release schrieb:


> Was willst du immer damit das der VDSF keine satzungskonforme Revision organisieren konnte???
> Es hat die letzten 20 Jahre immer eine satzungskonforme Revision im Jahr beim VDSF gegeben. Nie wurde etwas auffälliges gefunden. Lt. Satzung sollen 2 Rev. im Jahr durchgeführt werden, diese kosten jedoch schussendlich mehr Geld und bringen auch nicht mehr Sicherheit. Deshalb hat man damals beschlossen die Revisoren nur noch einmal im Jahr prüfen zu lassen. Könnte ja deine Bedenken verstehen wenn die Revisoren etwas aufgedeckt hätten, ist aber nicht so. Alles sauber!




Warum sollte ich glauben, dass alles sauber ist, wenn die nicht mal in der Lage sind, sowas satzungsgemäß zu organisieren.

Interessant ist dabei, dass gerade immer die vorgeschriebene unangemeldete Revision nicht stattfand, nur die normale - ein Schelm, wer angesichts der "Kompetenz" im VDSF da Böses denken will, gelle??
;-))

Sauber??

Nicht nur ich, auch manche LV haben da ja Fragen, die nie beantwortet wurden:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=256602

Man kann natürlich auch stumpf glauben, das, was die da oben veranstalten, ist schon alles in Ordnunf.

Ist ja im VDSF wohl anscheinend so üblich - zu was satzungsgemäßes Verhalten oder Revisionen oder Fragen beantworten?

Stört doch nur das Wohlbefinden der Funktionäre und ist damit unstatthaftes Vehalten........

Oder?????????????


----------



## pro-release (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Die die es etwas angeht, und das ist nicht das Anglerboard, haben alle Informationen zum Haushalt des VDSF vorliegen. Jahresabschluss usw.

Was an Fragen offen ist zur Fusion und dessen Finanzierung ist wieder ein anderes Thema.

Ja, Fakt ist es wurde jedes Jahr geprüft und nichts gefunden was beanstandet werden könnte. Auch mit dem Finanzamt gab es keine Probleme. Also geh ich davon aus das alles sauber ist.


----------



## smithie (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

@pro-release: Du scheinst ja in einem der relevanten Gremien Mitglied zu sein.
Was mir absolut nicht einleuchtet: warum mache ich mich - ohne Not - durch eine anscheinend nicht satzungsgemäße Revision angreifbar?
Ich kenne die Satzung des VDSF nicht, aber es ist i.d.R. so, dass in Vereinen selbst durch die Hauptversammlungen keine Entscheidungen entgegen der Satzung getroffen werden können.
Ob so eine Legitimation der nicht satzungsgemäßen Revision möglich ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Es wäre ja überhaupt kein Problem, z. B. die Satzung zu ändern.

Also warum arbeite ich ohne Not unsauber?


----------



## Sharpo (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Vieles mag ja von der Bilanzierung her korrekt abgelaufen sein.

Aber ist es korrekt wenn ein Anglerverband mehr Geld für Casting ausgibt als für das Angeln bzw. für Angler relevante Themen?
Oder ist es korrekt wenn man seit Jahren (ohne Auflagen des Finanzamtes) auf seine Rücklagen zurück greift?

Auch das manche Bilanz nach genauster Überprüfung von Behörden dann doch nicht so ganz sauber sind, davon hat auch schon so manch einer hier gelesen und gehört.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



> Also warum arbeite ich ohne Not unsauber?


VDSF-Kompetenz halt, was sonst?

Motto?:
"War schon immer so, stört uns Funktionäre nicht, wir machen das schon für euch, bloss nicht auch noch Fragen, kapiert ihr nicht, dass wir Funktionäre am besten wissen was für euch Angler gut ist.......".

Such Dirs aus ;-)))


----------



## pro-release (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



smithie schrieb:


> @pro-release: Du scheinst ja in einem der relevanten Gremien Mitglied zu sein.
> Was mir absolut nicht einleuchtet: warum mache ich mich - ohne Not - durch eine anscheinend nicht satzungsgemäße Revision angreifbar?
> Ich kenne die Satzung des VDSF nicht, aber es ist i.d.R. so, dass in Vereinen selbst durch die Hauptversammlungen keine Entscheidungen entgegen der Satzung getroffen werden können.
> Ob so eine Legitimation der nicht satzungsgemäßen Revision möglich ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
> ...



Ich bin kein "Funktionär". Ich kenne nur persönlich Delegierte. Ich geb dir Recht: Es ist dumm sich ohne Grund so angreifbar zu machen. Das mit der jährlichen Revision wurde jedoch damals abgestimmt. Entweder unter Dr. Meinel, oder noch davor. Und dann wird es eben so weitergeführt, wenn das nicht mehr bei der JHV auf den Plan kommt, oder sich daran irgendjemand stört. 

Falsch ist die Satzung nicht geändert zu haben. Vielleicht sehen die Statuten des VDSF auch ein Passus vor der aussagt das man eben solche Änderungen ohne Satzungsänderungen durchführen kann. Keine Ahnung. 

Richtig ist, wenn 30 Jahre lang 2  Revisionen pro Jahr durchgeführt werden und nichts festgestellt wird, aus Kostengründen auf eine jährliche Revision umgestellt wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Lies das Protokoll:
Die wussten vom Präsidium auf der Sitzung a, 16./17.11.2012 ja nicht mal, dass 2 Revisionen, davon eine unangmeldet,  durchgeführt werden *MÜSSEN.*

Mohnert gibt da ja zu, "dass demnach seit 21 Jahren, seit er Verantwortung trage, niemand den *Fehler* bemerkt habe"


----------



## pro-release (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Vieles mag ja von der Bilanzierung her korrekt abgelaufen sein.
> 
> Aber ist es korrekt wenn ein Anglerverband mehr Geld für Casting ausgibt als für das Angeln bzw. für Angler relevante Themen?
> 
> ...



Spielst du auf den Wirtschaftsprüfer an? So genau konnte er das gar nicht prüfen, wie er selbst schrieb. Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten. Beim Finanzamt ist alles ok, die Revisionen waren es auch. Ohne Beweise ist alles Spekulation!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



> Ohne Beweise ist alles Spekulation!


Logo.

Wenn ein Verband sich über Jahrzehnte anglerfeindlich verhält, dann aber auch auf auf Nachfrage von eigenen Landesverbänden nicht konkret informiert und nur mauert - von VDSF-GmbH (vom Geld der LV bezahlt!!) über nicht satzungsgemäße Revisionen bis hin zu den Fragen um die Verteilung der Geldflüsse auf die verschiedenen Referate - dann muss man spekulieren.

Ist doch aber schön, wenn die Funktionäre da oben trotzdem noch Leute finden, die ihnen kritiklos alles abkaufen-  nur so kann *so ein* Verband funkionieren ;-))))


----------



## pro-release (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Logo.
> 
> Wenn ein Verband sich über Jahrzehnte anglerfeindlich verhält,
> 
> Ist doch aber schön, wenn die Funktionäre da oben trotzdem noch Leute finden, die ihnen kritiklos alles abkaufen-  nur so kann *so ein* Verband funkionieren ;-))))



Anglerfeindlich? Sehe ich nicht so, wer weiß wie es wäre wenn der VDSF damals als das Angeln in Verruf geraten ist nicht existent gewesen wäre?
Ohne VDSF wär der Setzkescher nach wie vor verboten usw.

Aber das hatten wir an anderer Stelle schon. Verschone mich bitte mit deiner Litanei aller angeblichen Verbote des VDSF-ist mir alles bekannt und hauptsächlich landesverbandssache, und dort sitzen die Vetreter der Angelvereine. Also ist alles so gewollt.

Spielst du auf mich mit dem zweiten Absatz an? Kann nicht sein, Kritik am VDSF habe ich auch eine Menge, du kannst sie meinen vorigen Nachrichten entnehmen.


----------



## Sharpo (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



pro-release schrieb:


> Ich bin kein "Funktionär". Ich kenne nur persönlich Delegierte. Ich geb dir Recht: Es ist dumm sich ohne Grund so angreifbar zu machen. Das mit der jährlichen Revision wurde jedoch damals abgestimmt. Entweder unter Dr. Meinel, oder noch davor. Und dann wird es eben so weitergeführt, wenn das nicht mehr bei der JHV auf den Plan kommt, oder sich daran irgendjemand stört.
> 
> Falsch ist die Satzung nicht geändert zu haben. Vielleicht sehen die Statuten des VDSF auch ein Passus vor der aussagt das man eben solche Änderungen ohne Satzungsänderungen durchführen kann. Keine Ahnung.
> 
> Richtig ist, wenn 30 Jahre lang 2  Revisionen pro Jahr durchgeführt werden und nichts festgestellt wird, aus Kostengründen auf eine jährliche Revision umgestellt wird.



Naja, da gibt es Bereiche mit weit sinnvollerem Einsparpotenzial.

Das zwei Revisionen in der Satzung stehen hat schon seinen Sinn. 
Und nur weil 30 Jahre nichts gefunden wurde, kann man nicht davon ausgehen, dass dies weiter so läuft.

Ich sag mal, da waren nicht die Kosten im Blick sondern einfach die Faulheit.
Ist in vielen Vereinen immer das gleiche Spiel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



> Sehe ich nicht so, wer weiß wie es wäre wenn der VDSF damals als das Angeln in Verruf geraten ist nicht existent gewesen wäre?


Ich sag nur Drosse und Konsorten - Das Angeln ist, wenn überhaupt (und das ja nur bei durchgeknallten Spendensammelorganisationen, aber nicht bei der Bevölkerung) WEGEN dem VDSF in Verruf geraten.

Ist wie bei den Finanzen:
Geballte Kompetenz...................................

Daher ist ja auch Casting so wichtig und muss gut finanziert werden (was das Thema hier ist):
Von was soll der VDSF sonst leben, wenn er das Angeln vollends abgschafft hat ??
;-)))


----------



## pro-release (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Naja, da gibt es Bereiche mit weit sinnvollerem Einsparpotenzial.
> 
> Das zwei Revisionen in der Satzung stehen hat schon seinen Sinn.
> Und nur weil 30 Jahre nichts gefunden wurde, kann man nicht davon ausgehen, dass dies weiter so läuft.
> ...



Würde in der Satzung stehen das nur eine Revision im Jahr stattfindet, hätte es doch niemanden weiter interessiert.

Die Faulheit kann durchaus auch ein weiterer Grund gewesen sein. Evtl. waren es die Revisoren selbst die gesagt haben, das sie nur noch einmal im Jahr kommen. Ist ja alles ehrenamtlich.


----------



## Sharpo (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



pro-release schrieb:


> Anglerfeindlich? Sehe ich nicht so, wer weiß wie es wäre wenn der VDSF damals als das Angeln in Verruf geraten ist nicht existent gewesen wäre?
> Ohne VDSF wär der Setzkescher nach wie vor verboten usw.
> 
> Aber das hatten wir an anderer Stelle schon. Verschone mich bitte mit deiner Litanei aller angeblichen Verbote des VDSF-ist mir alles bekannt und hauptsächlich landesverbandssache, und dort sitzen die Vetreter der Angelvereine. Also ist alles so gewollt.
> ...



Also der VDSF hat garantiert keinen Anteil an der Aufhebung des Setzkescherverbotes (wenn es ein Verbot per Gesetz überhaupt jemals gab).

Diese Aufweichung des Setzkeschereinsatzes ist allein diversen Anglern die sich vor Gericht damit rumplagen mussten geschuldet.
Evtl. gab es dann noch vereinzelt Zuspruch und Unterstützung der Landesverbände und Angelvereinen.
Aber never vom VDSF.


----------



## mathei (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

bei einer revision, geht es doch halt nur um die kontrolle der richtigen buchungen. nicht um die verwendung der gelder. aus meiner sicht, müsste eine 2. revision für diesen zweck da sein. quasi ein aufsichtsrat aus anglern bestehend, der den vorstand überwacht.


----------



## pro-release (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich sag nur Drosse und Konsorten - Das Angeln ist, WEGEN dem VDSF in Verruf geraten.
> 
> Von was soll der VDSF sonst leben, wenn er das Angeln vollends abgschafft hat ??
> ;-)))



Was ich von so nem Statement halte, schreib ich nicht, sonst werd ich gesperrt. Nur soviel: Absolut haltlos!
Meine Anglerei und die meines Umfeldes gestaltet sich prächtig, trotz VDSF oder vielleicht auch gerade wegen des VDSF.


----------



## Sharpo (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



pro-release schrieb:


> Würde in der Satzung stehen das nur eine Revision im Jahr stattfindet, hätte es doch niemanden weiter interessiert.
> 
> Die Faulheit kann durchaus auch ein weiterer Grund gewesen sein. Evtl. waren es die Revisoren selbst die gesagt haben, das sie nur noch einmal im Jahr kommen. Ist ja alles ehrenamtlich.



Richtig.

Ich persönlich habe immer ein kleines Problem damit wenn man mit einer Mehrheit eine Satzung verabschiedet und sich anschliessend niemand vom Vorstand daran hält.
Wofür macht man dann eine Satzung wenn der Vorstand eh macht was er will?

Die Satzung ist Mitgliederwille und Gesetz. Und nicht die Meinung einer kleinen Minderheit.
Und daran hat sich der Vorstand zu halten.

Was brauch man für eine Satzungsänderung? Eine 2/3 Mehrheit? Gab es die als man eigenmächtig die Anzahl der Revisionen geändert hat?

Du sagtest aber was ganz wichtiges. Es ist ein ehrenamt. Wie können dann die Kosten für eine Revision im Vordergrund stehen.

Und ja, dieser Drosse oder wie der heisst, hat uns in den 80igern Unverhältnismässig gegängelt. Ohne Not!
Weil er Staatsanwalt war, die Weisheit mit den Löffeln gefressen hat und die anderen keine Ahnung hatten.


----------



## pro-release (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Also der VDSF hat garantiert keinen Anteil an der Aufhebung des Setzkescherverbotes (wenn es ein Verbot per Gesetz überhaupt jemals gab).
> 
> Diese Aufweichung des Setzkeschereinsatzes ist allein diversen Anglern die sich vor Gericht damit rumplagen mussten geschuldet.
> Evtl. gab es dann noch vereinzelt Zuspruch und Unterstützung der Landesverbände und Angelvereinen.
> Aber never vom VDSF.



Komisch nur das das Gutachten beim "Setzkescherurteil" ein VDSF Mann- Prof. Dr. Schreckenbach, verfasst hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Mit der neuen Satzung, die der DAFV kriegen soll, ist eine Kontrolle noch schwerer und der Präsident/Präsidium mit noch noch mehr Möglichkeiten ausgestattet als bisher schon - wers braucht...

Dann wird wohl - um zum Thema zurückzukommen -  Casting eine noch größere und Angeln und Angler eine noch kleinere Rolle spielen als jetzt eh schon...

Man kann ja aber den Funktionären da oben gut vertrauen, die nicht mal die eigene Satzung kennen bzw. die das über 2 Jahrzehnte nicht kümmert ...

Gibt keinen Grund für Kritik.

Schön brav weiter alles schlucken, abnicken und bezahlen..

Die werdens schon richten..........


----------



## pro-release (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Richtig.
> 
> Ich persönlich habe immer ein kleines Problem damit wenn man mit einer Mehrheit eine Satzung verabschiedet und sich anschliessend niemand vom Vorstand daran hält.
> Wofür macht man dann eine Satzung wenn der Vorstand eh macht was er will?
> ...



Wie ich weiter oben schon geschrieben habe, halte ich das auch für falsch. Aber keiner von uns und auch vermutlich keiner der Delegierten war dabei als das vor über 20 Jahren beschlossen bzw. abgeändert wurde. Und da das niemanden gestört hat, geriet das in Vergessenheit. Ich weiß Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht, aber sollte dann schon den damals Aktiven angekreidet werden.


----------



## Sharpo (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



pro-release schrieb:


> Komisch nur das das Gutachten beim "Setzkescherurteil" ein VDSF Mann- Prof. Dr. Schreckenbach, verfasst hat.




Offiziel vom VDSF Beauftragt?

Der VDSF hat immer gegen den Setzkeschereinsatz argumentiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Hier gehts um die unduchschtigen Finanzströme des VDSF, Finanzierung des Casting zu Lasten von Angeln und Anglern, und nicht um Setzkescher.

Und um die Kompetenz  der Funktionäre (dass jemand im Bund Finanzvize wird, der mehrmals wegen Finanzen in seinem Landesverband nicht entlastet wurde, ist dabei ja nur ne Randnotiz, gelle?? ;-)))


Die wussten vom Präsidium auf der Sitzung a, 16./17.11.2012 ja nicht mal, dass 2 Revisionen, davon eine unangmeldet, durchgeführt werden MÜSSEN.

Mohnert gibt da ja zu, "dass demnach seit 21 Jahren, seit er Verantwortung trage, niemand den Fehler bemerkt habe" 

Mit der neuen Satzung, die der DAFV kriegen soll, ist eine Kontrolle noch schwerer und der Präsident/Präsidium mit noch noch mehr Möglichkeiten ausgestattet als bisher schon - wers braucht...

Dann wird wohl - um zum Thema zurückzukommen - Casting eine noch größere und Angeln und Angler eine noch kleinere Rolle spielen als jetzt eh schon...

Man kann ja aber den Funktionären da oben gut vertrauen, die nicht mal die eigene Satzung kennen bzw. die das über 2 Jahrzehnte nicht kümmert ...

Gibt keinen Grund für Kritik.

Schön brav weiter alles schlucken, abnicken und bezahlen..

Die werdens schon richten..........


----------



## Sharpo (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



pro-release schrieb:


> Wie ich weiter oben schon geschrieben habe, halte ich das auch für falsch. Aber keiner von uns und auch vermutlich keiner der Delegierten war dabei als das vor über 20 Jahren beschlossen bzw. abgeändert wurde. Und da das niemanden gestört hat, geriet das in Vergessenheit. Ich weiß Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht, aber sollte dann schon den damals Aktiven angekreidet werden.



Uninteressant.

Ich habe eine Satzung, die ist wie die Bibel und das Gesetzbuch in einem. 
Wenn darin steht 2x Revision, dann ist 2x Revision angesagt.

Wenn ich denen nun ans Bein pinkeln will, gehe ich nun zum Gericht und gehe gegen diesen Satzungsverstoss an.

Ich denke mal dies wird Konsequenzen haben.
Bin da jetzt aber im Vereinsrecht nicht ganz fit.

(Natürlich kann auch ein zweiter Termin als Scheintermin angegeben werden.)


----------



## Sharpo (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier gehts um die unduchschtigen Finanzströme des VDSF, Finanzierung des Casting zu Lasten von Angeln und Anglern, und nicht um Setzkescher.
> 
> Und um die Kompetenz  der Funktionäre (dass jemand im Bund Finanzvize wird, der mehrmals wegen Finanzen in seinem Landesverband nicht entlastet wurde, ist dabei ja nur ne Randnotiz, gelle?? ;-)))
> 
> ...



Komisch, oder übersehen wollen.
Kann mir keiner erzählen, dass dies unabsichtlich geschah.
Wenn dies vor seiner Amtszeit immer durchgeführt wurde, wie können dann die selben Leute es 21 Jahre vergessen?
Oder wurde der komplette Ausschuss ausgtauscht?


----------



## Honeyball (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> frag doch nicht sowas honey. wenn es so ist, müsstest du ihn ja sperren. da es leider nicht viele user gibt ( nichtangler ), wäre es schön wenn er bleibt. ansonsten entstehen keine sachlichen diskusionen.sondern nur spekulationen.


Nö, ich will ihn gar nicht sperren.
Es gab hier nur mal in 2004 eine Castingdiskussion, die ich gefunden habe. Und da gab es einen Nutzer, der seit langem nicht mehr aktiv war. Das finde ich jetzt nicht verwerflich, wenn der sich weder an damals noch an das AB und geschweige denn an seine damaligen Accountdaten erinnert. 
Meine Frage war also nur gedacht, ihn zu identifizieren, bevor das System das tut.

Aber zurück zum Thema:
Ich finde es ja grundsätzlich gut, wenn jemand kritisch hinterfragt und freue mich deshalb auch jedesmal über solche an der Diskussion Beteiligte wie pro-release es hier macht.
Denn genau so wird deutlich, dass es hier eben nicht um ein "Anglerboard"-Thema geht, sondern um ein VdSF-internes. Die Anfrage zu dem Finanzgeschehen ist von einem VdSF-Mitgliedsverband gestellt worden und ist diesem gegenüber nach wie vor unbeantwortet.
Und da finde ich es berechtigt, das Warum zu hinterfragen, wenn es doch angeblich nichts zu verbergen gibt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



pro-release schrieb:


> Anglerfeindlich? Sehe ich nicht so, wer weiß wie es wäre wenn der VDSF damals als das Angeln in Verruf geraten ist nicht existent gewesen wäre?
> Ohne VDSF wär der Setzkescher nach wie vor verboten usw.
> 
> Aber das hatten wir an anderer Stelle schon. Verschone mich bitte mit deiner Litanei aller angeblichen Verbote des VDSF-ist mir alles bekannt und hauptsächlich landesverbandssache, und dort sitzen die Vetreter der Angelvereine. Also ist alles so gewollt.
> ...



Schreib das mal in den richtigen Thread, dann haue ich Dir Deine Sonnenschienargumente virtuell sowas von um die Ohren....




pro-release schrieb:


> Meine Anglerei und die meines Umfeldes gestaltet sich prächtig, trotz VDSF oder vielleicht auch gerade wegen des VDSF.



Deine Angelei gestaltet sich zur Zeit noch prächtig, weil nicht ausreichend kontrolliert wird und die VDSF-getriebene, tierschutzgesteuerte Fischereigesetzgebung noch nicht konsequent umgesetzt wird, werter *pro-release*.

Wenn ich mir Deine haarsträubenden Argumente durchlese, verstehe ich allerdings auch Deine Argumentation bezüglich der Finanzen.


----------



## torstenhtr (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Hallo Ralle,



> Zitat:
> Zitat von torstenhtr
> " Die große Mehrheit der Verbandsgelder, ob Berlin, oder sonst wo, kommt durch die Erfolge im Castingsport dank der Sportförderung zu uns "
> 
> ...



In der Tat, man könnte das sehr wohl machen. Als Beispiel würde ich die Amerikanische Casting Vereinigung nennen (ACA, http://www.americancastingassoc.org/ ). Dort funktioniert es  und es gibt immerhin 14 Mitgliedsvereine. Ich denke dort spielt auch das Sponsoring eine große Rolle. 

Aber ich finde es ist für Angler und Castingsportler momentan eine Win-Win-Situation. Weil der praktische Bezug zum Angeln gegeben ist, die Verbände profitieren von den sportlichen Erfolgen (zähle ich als Öffentlichkeitsarbeit) sowie neue Mitglieder auch über die Angler und umgekehrt über den Sport gewonnen werden können. Auch sehe ich die Jugendarbeit, die hier im Sport sehr ausgeprägt ist.
Wahrscheinlich ist das auch historisch ganz anders gewachsen als bei den Jäger / Sportschützen.

Schade nur, dass wir als teurer Posten gesehen werden - was ja faktisch durch div. Förderungen gar nicht gegeben ist.

Übrigens setzt sich der DAV fast genauso stark für das Casting ein wie der VDSF.

Bis dann,
Torsten


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Schade nur, dass wir als teurer Posten gesehen werden - was ja faktisch durch div. Förderungen gar nicht gegeben ist.


 
Dann erkläre und doch mal das "faktisch" anhand von aktuellen Zahlen z.B. für das Jahr 2011 oder 2012...

Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Diese Art falscher Rechtfertigung wurde ja beschrieben im Eingangsposting:


> Der Castingsport begegnet Einsparungswünschen der Finanzer in der Regel mit dem Argument, dass alle von ihm verausgabten Mittel durch staatliche Sportförderungsmittel refinanziert, also für die Angelfischerei kostenneutral sei.
> 
> Diese Behauptung hat dazu geführt, dass Einsparungen in den Bereichen Fischerei, Naturschutz, Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und Jugend in der Regel stärker ausfielen, während die Budgets für den Castingsport von Einsparungen verschont blieben.
> 
> ...


----------



## torstenhtr (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Hallo Fisherbandit,



> Dann erkläre und doch mal das "faktisch" anhand von aktuellen Zahlen z.B. für das Jahr 2011 oder 2012...
> 
> Ich bin gespannt.



Ich bin dazu nicht die richtige Person; das können die Castingsportreferenten viel besser erklären (ich bin nur einfaches Mitglied) und ich bin mir sicher - auf Nachfrage wird das gerne beantwortet. Aber ich weiss von meinem Trainer, das diese Frage bei jeder VDSF Sitzung auftaucht, wo denn die Mitter herkommen und jedes Mal neu erklärt werden muss von der Castingsportreferentin. 
Unser Verein hat z.B. eine größere Förderungssumme vom DOSB vor 2 Jahren für sehr gute Jugendarbeit bekommen ( wir haben Deutsche Meister / Jugendweltmeister im Verein).

Bis dann,
Torsten


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



> und ich bin mir sicher - auf Nachfrage wird das gerne beantwortet.


Jaaaaa, klar.............................

Im VDSF sowieso, und wenns um Finanzen geht schon zweimal..

Da wird dann Klarheit eh ganz groß geschrieben..

Was hab ich nur alles verpasst die letzten Jahre ....
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=257096

Ich schmeiss mich weg ........

;-)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

Siehe auch aus dem Thread hier:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> pro-release schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lies das Protokoll:
Die wussten vom Präsidium auf der Sitzung a, 16./17.11.2012 ja nicht mal, dass 2 Revisionen, davon eine unangmeldet, durchgeführt werden MÜSSEN.

Mohnert gibt da ja zu, "dass demnach seit 21 Jahren, seit er Verantwortung trage, niemand den Fehler bemerkt habe" ..

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mit der neuen Satzung, die der DAFV kriegen soll, ist eine Kontrolle noch schwerer und der Präsident/Präsidium mit noch noch mehr Möglichkeiten ausgestattet als bisher schon - wers braucht...

Dann wird wohl - um zum Thema zurückzukommen - Casting eine noch größere und Angeln und Angler eine noch kleinere Rolle spielen als jetzt eh schon...

Man kann ja aber den Funktionären da oben gut vertrauen, die nicht mal die eigene Satzung kennen bzw. die das über 2 Jahrzehnte nicht kümmert ...

Gibt keinen Grund für Kritik.

Schön brav weiter alles schlucken, abnicken und bezahlen..

Die werdens schon richten..........


----------



## kati48268 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



pro-release schrieb:


> Die die es etwas angeht, und das ist nicht das Anglerboard, ...


|bigeyes
Eieiei... auf solche _Medienkompetenz_ kann ich richtig gut. #q

Wenn Merkel Murks macht, hat der Spiegel also auch nicht darüber zu berichten.
Und wenn Pferdehack als Rindfleisch verbimmelt wird, hat ARD-Panorama gefälligst die Pressemeldung der Handelskonzerne vorzulesen und ansonsten keine blöden Recherchen anzustellen, hm?

Sechs minus, setzen!


----------



## Lazarus (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wenn Merkel Murks macht, hat der Spiegel also auch nicht darüber zu berichten.
> Und wenn Pferdehack als Rindfleisch verbimmelt wird, hat ARD-Panorama gefälligst die Pressemeldung der Handelskonzerne vorzulesen und ansonsten keine blöden Recherchen anzustellen, hm


Spiegel und Panorama geben sich wenigstens den Anschein, journalistisch zu arbeiten.

Hier dagegen werden von der 'Redaktion' ganz offen Spekulationen ohne jeden realen Hintergrund verbreitet:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Spekulation* (extra für pro-Release umformuliert):
> Ob und was darüberhinaus an Erpressung, Überredung, Versprechungen,  Überweisungen etc. getätigt wurde, um weiterhin die stumme, willenlose  Abnickdelegiertenhorde im VDSF (abgesehen vom LSFV-NDS) am  eigenständigen Denken zu hindern, darüber kann man nur spekulieren.
> VDSF und Demokratieverständnis....



Da solltest du mal überprüfen, wie weit es mit _deiner _Medienkompetenz her ist, statt grundlos andere User abzuwatschen.

Der Threadtitel passt ganz gut zum AB: Diese Firma lebt von uns Anglern, wir zahlen die Gehälter - über die Werbeeinnahmen.

Dafür könnten wir eigentlich schon etwas Leistung in Form von Journalismus erwarten, der private Feldzug der Boardoberen ist zwar unterhaltsam, aber keinen Geldfluss wert.


----------



## kati48268 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Lazarus schrieb:


> ...Der Threadtitel passt ganz gut zum AB: Diese Firma lebt von uns Anglern, wir zahlen die Gehälter - über die Werbeeinnahmen...


Wie gut, dass dies bei anderen, privat betriebenen Medien, wie z.B. Spiegel, nicht der Fall ist
und bei den öffentlichen Medien vom Kabelträger über den Wetten Dass-Moderator bis zum Rundfunkrat alle ehrenamtlich, unentgeldlich und aus purem Idealismus arbeiten. Für Letztere zahlst du sagar, wenn du sie gar nicht nutzt. 

Auch für dich ein: _eieiei..._! |uhoh:



Lazarus schrieb:


> Spiegel und Panorama geben sich wenigstens den Anschein, journalistisch zu arbeiten.
> ...der private Feldzug der Boardoberen ...


Ja, es gibt einen großen Unterschied zu anderen Medien:
Dies ist Web 2.0 !
Hier können _alle_ reden.
Auch wenn sie anderer Meinung als die Medienbetreiber sind.

_„Ich mag verdammen, was du sagst, aber ich werde mein Leben dafür einsetzen, dass du es sagen darfst.“_
_Evelyn Beatrice Hall_


----------



## Lazarus (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ja, es gibt einen großen Unterschied zu anderen Medien:
> Dies ist Web 2.0 !
> Hier können _alle_ reden.
> Auch wenn sie anderer Meinung als die Medienbetreiber sind.


In der Theorie, ja.  In der Praxis werden unliebsame Beiträge ganz einfach kommentarlos gelöscht und/oder der User gesperrt.

Es wundert mich, dass es diesmal so lange dauert. :q


----------



## gründler (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Pro Re....

Wer hat die Angeklagten vertreten?????????

hier nochmal zum Nachlesen.

http://webspace.sfv-espelkamp.de/setzkescher2.htm



Sorry für Ot.
|wavey:


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Versuch doch mal auf Spon was zu Posten, was nicht 100% Spiegel-Links-Linientreu ist. Eben. Soviel dann zur Meinungsfreiheit.

Seh dir mal die ganzen Sperren der Verbandskritiker im LV-SH an. Das hat mit Demokratie und freier Meinungsäusserung nicht viel zu tun.

Wenn du hier quatsch schreibst, dann wird es halt gelöscht...aber hauptsache rumnörgeln. Dann geh doch in LV-SH Forum und genieße dort die Freiheit. :m


----------



## kati48268 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Lazarus schrieb:


> In der Praxis werden ... Beiträge ... gelöscht und/oder der User gesperrt, wenn gegen die Boardregeln verstossen wird.


Völlig richtig.

Und deswegen gehen wir jetzt mal besser vom OT wieder weg, 
bevor _ich_ einen auf die Nuss kriege.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Der Threadtitel passt ganz gut zum AB: Diese Firma lebt von uns Anglern, wir zahlen die Gehälter - über die Werbeeinnahmen.



Komm, wir machen das AB Pleite. Fang Du an. 

Übrigens, die Gelder für die Funktionäre und die Beschäftigten dort zahlen wir Angler auch. Und zwar direkt und nicht über Werbeeinnahmen.


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

So Freunde,
genug mit dem Off-Topic Ausflug.

Bitte - gerne auch kontrovers! - beim eigentlichen Thema weitermachen.
Danke und angenehme Nachtruhe!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Hallo Fisherbandit,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Aha, dann ist Deine Aussage also einfach so mal eben Deine persönliche Meinung und nicht zu belegen? Sondern einfach nur weil irgendein Castingssportreferent Dir das "mal so erzählt hat" ohne das Du Einblick in die genauen Zahlen hattest? 

Der Posten "Castingsport" taucht doch zweifellos in den Bilanzen auf und über das allgemeine Budget werden Aufwandsentschädigungen und Mitgliederverwaltungen etc. bezahlt.

Die Sportförderung versickert auch zu 100% im Bereich Casting. Der VDSF erhält Sportförderung die zu 100% in den Bereich Casting fliessen, der Bereich Casting bedient sich am allgemeinen Budget und Ihr Caster beschwert Euch noch über die Berichterstattung des AB und versucht das schön zu schreiben. Nein, Jungs und Mädels- wenn Ihr Euch am Topf bedient, dann steht dazu. 

Wenn Euer Sport so großartig ist, werdet Ihr sicherlich problemlos ausreichend Sponsoren finden die Euch unterstützen. Betreibt Euren großartigen Sport ohne Unterstützung und wenn Ihr den Sport so toll und wichtig findet, zahlt Eure Kosten aus eigener Tasche.

So wie wir Hobbyfußballer, Handballer, Hockeyspieler etc. unsere Kosten auch selber tragen. Ich könnte ja mal beim Sportverband meine Tankquittung einreichen, wenn ich Turnierleitung bei den Kreismeisterschaften im Fußball mache. Die würden sich totlachen...


----------



## pro-release (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

"Es ist nicht einsehbar, dass für eine Fischereiveranstaltung ein Tagesgeld von unter 30 € bezahlt wird, für Castingveranstaltungen aber von fast 50€. (AKTUELLE ZAHLEN LIEGEN NICHT VOR)"

Und immer noch behauptet Thomas Dinge die falsch sind! Es gibt beim VDSF kein Tagesgeld von EUR 30,- und für Casting auch keinen höheren Betrag! Auch in der Vergangenheit war das so! Geb mal deinen miesen Informationsgeber preis!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Wurde doch schon alles beantwortet:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3810742&postcount=33



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> pro-release schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *Das mit dem unterschiedlichen Tagesgeld für die Veranstaltungen stimmt nach Nachfrage so nicht. Da gibts für beide Lager den gleichen Betrag.*
> ...


----------



## Dr.Eisenfaust (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Moin Hobbyangler!

Ersteinmal darf ich betonen, dass meine Meinung nicht davon abhängt ob ich hier 2004 schonmal war oder 2030 sein werde, ebenso wie es einen Polizisten kaum angeht welche Blutgruppe ich habe!

 Zitat " Castingsport ist die Sportart der Angler", Präs.VDSF spricht für sich...

Man kennt mich gut, ich bin selbst aktives Mitglied, wie gesagt, Angler un Castingsportler.

Was mir auffällt, dass die meisten wohl nichts gegen das Casting hätten, wenn die Finanzen damit nicht zusammenhängen würden. Nun ok, wad man euch über die Finanzverteilung erzählt, lege ich im Fach Propaganda ab, da hier niemand genaue Zahlen über Einnahmen und Ausgaben belegen kann.

Sicherlich würden wir Caster einen Verband gründen wollen, aber wir sind auch nur kleine Friedfische im großen Haifischbecken.

Wenn ich in der Kreisliga C Fussball spiele, ist es so als würde ich an einem wettkampf teilnehmen- auch ich Finanziere privatreisen für den Sport auch ins Ausland zb privat! Kaum zu glauben, oder?
Aber wenn ich für mein Land oder die BRD starte, ist es wie ein Nationalmanschaftsspiel, mit Verpflegungsgeld etc.! Auch die Kampfrichter sowie die Fussballschiedsrichter der Kreisklasse C kriegen Geld, logisch!

Vergesst nicht, dass ALLE Wettkämpfe Startgelder einnehmen, was eine zusätzliche Einnahme darstellt

Übrigens war der Zweck des Castings auf der Grünen Woche war ein Representativer und ein guter PR-Gack! Dadurch konnten Politiker nationaler und der EU Ebene "angelockt"werden!


ProFusion!

Wenn ihr mit Eurem Präsidium nicht zufrieden seid, schreibt einen offenen Brief, statt hinterlistig im Forum auf das für Euch unbekannte herzufallen!

Mit Sportlichem Gruß
Dr.


----------



## Sharpo (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Hier wird von einigen eine Kindergartendiskussion geführt.
Fakt ist einfach, das im casting viele Gelder versacken. 
Gelder bezahlt von Anglern.

Und diese Angler haben ein moralisches Auskunfsrecht.
Dieses recht wird auf Grund der VDSF satzung und der Satzung der LV uns entzogen.
Unser Geld wird dennoch genommen.

Ich rege mich fast richtig über diese Schwachsinnigen Argumente einer User hier auf. Meinungsfreiheit blablabla.
Im AB kann jeder seine Meinung entsprechend dem Thema kundtun.
Ich habe es noch nicht erlebt das Berichte die Topic sind nur wegen unterschiedlicher Meinung gelöscht wurden.
Absoluter Blödsinn.

Sicherlich hat das AB auch ein Eigeninteresse, dies hat aber auch das SH Forum.
Im SH wird oder wurde JEDER kritische Beitrag gelöscht. Im SH Forum liest man sogar offensichtlich private Nachrichten um diese dann öffentlich hinaus zu posaunen.

Also diskutiert wie Erwachsene und nicht wie kleine Kinder denen man das Förmchen geklaut hat.

Und wenn der VDSF endlich mal offen seine Finanzen schildert und auf Fragen eingehen würde, wäre diese ganze "Mutmaßung" nicht nötig.
Die Bilanzen sind offen dank LSFV Nds.

Die der VDSG GmbH nicht.

Ich sage es nochmal. Es ist unser Geld was dort verpulvert wird.
Ich habe das Recht zu wissen was damit angestellt wird.
Selbst unser Staat Deutschland unsere Regierung legt ihre Bilanz offen.

Auch wenn es Konfus nun war .....aber mir Platz der Kragen wenn ich so einen mist über Panorama etc. lese.

Wenn man keine Ahnung sollte man die Klappe halten.


----------



## leopard_afrika (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

@dr. eisenfaust
lesen bildet! ;-) wieviele "offene briefe" sollens denn noch sein? wer andere als "hinterlistig" bezeichnet, sollte wenigstens ansatzweise hintergrundwissen haben!!!


----------



## Dr.Eisenfaust (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Richtig!!!

Aus diesem Grunde kann nämlich KEINER HIER sagen was das Casting "verschlingt"

Es "verdient" auch den großen Anteil!

Fühle mich bestätigt!

Prost!!


----------



## pro-release (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wurde doch schon alles beantwortet:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3810742&postcount=33



Das wurde zwar von dir irgendwo im Thread beantwortet. Zitierst aber weiterhin dein Eingangspost mit den falschen Tagesgeldern.

Posting 189 von dir:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3823987&postcount=189


----------



## Dr.Eisenfaust (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Mit "hinterlistig" meine ich:

Menschen, die mir ins Gesicht nicht in der Lage sind ihr Contra Casting zu sagen und ich HiER das erlese!!


----------



## Sharpo (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Dr.Eisenfaust schrieb:


> Moin Hobbyangler!
> 
> Ersteinmal darf ich betonen, dass meine Meinung nicht davon abhängt ob ich hier 2004 schonmal war oder 2030 sein werde, ebenso wie es einen Polizisten kaum angeht welche Blutgruppe ich habe!
> 
> ...




Man hat Dich ja auch nur gefragt.  

Man kann aber nicht übergebühr dafür Gelder von den Anglern abzweigen bzw. für Angler relevante Themen.
Wir sind schliesslich mehr "reine" Angler als Caster im Verein.
Man muss nicht eine Minderheit mit den überwiegenden Teil der Gelder finanzieren.

Zum Castingsport kann jeder eine andere Meinung haben, ich bin aber der Meinung es gehört zu uns. 

Auch geht es eigentlich nicht primär um Casting. Sondern darum, dass der VDSF unsere Gelder vejubelt für nichts und wiedernichts.

Ihr oder Du kannst hier gerne Aufklärung betreiben. Leg Zahlen und Belege auf den Tisch. dann hat evt. diese Diskussion ein Ende.
Ansonsten würde ich mich darüber gar nicht so aufregen.

Der LSFV Nds nimmt 2 Euro an Mitgliedsbeitrag und leistet dafür mehr als der VDSF.


----------



## leopard_afrika (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Dr.Eisenfaust schrieb:


> Richtig!!!
> 
> Aus diesem Grunde kann nämlich KEINER HIER sagen was das Casting "verschlingt"
> 
> ...


 

häääh? womit "verdient" casting einen anteil? das solltest du erklären? mit einem gaga- auftritt bei der grünen woche jedenfalls wird null interesse für das angeln, null akzeptanz für das angeln, null resonanz in politischen gremien pro angeln erzeugt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Wenn die so viel Geld bringen, die Caster (angeblich), warum wollen die dann unbedingt bei den richtigen Anglern bleiben, statt das selber für sich  aufzuziehen??

Den anderen also ihr sauer "verdientes" Geld und das angebliche Renomee schenken??

Jo, klar ;-))))))))))))))))

Angler - das versteht ein Normalbürger auch - mit Caster wird er wenig anfangen können.

Ausser er hat Reptilien, die er mit verpuppten Fliegenmaden füttern würde.



;-)))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Sharpo (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Dr.Eisenfaust schrieb:


> Mit "hinterlistig" meine ich:
> 
> Menschen, die mir ins Gesicht nicht in der Lage sind ihr Contra Casting zu sagen und ich HiER das erlese!!



Auch dazu habe ich mal eine These gepostet.
Es ist ein psychologisches Verhalten, manche Leute haben Hemmungen auf Gund ihres gesellschaftlichen Ranges mit Personen die einen höheren gesellschaftlichen Rang haben zu diskutieren bzw. zu reden.
das Forum macht es einem leichter. Hier wird unabhängig der gesellschaftlichen Anerkennung diskutiert.

Und dennoch sage ich Dir, 99% der hier schreibenden User werden Dir dies genau so 1:1 ins Gesicht sagen.


----------



## pro-release (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Wenn Westerwelle, Gysi, Aigner und Co. jedes Jahr gezielt an den Castingstand kommen um ein paar Würfe zu machen, und man dann zusammen durch den VDSF Stand schlendert wo sie vom VDSF Präsidium anhand den zahlreichen Schautafeln auf die Wasserkraftproblematik, die Turbinenschäden eindrucksvoll aufmerksam gemacht werden, ist das mit Geld nicht aufzuwiegen! Wer das nicht versteht, der weiß nicht wie es funtioniert. So läuft das zb. bei den Jägern: http://www.jagd-bayern.de/bjv-nachr...s]=221&cHash=54e426c9039d7e579bab14473e9eb7fd


----------



## Sharpo (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn die so viel Geld bringen, die Caster (angeblich), warum wollen die dann unbedingt bei den richtigen Anglern bleiben, statt das selber für sich  aufzuziehen??
> 
> Den anderen also ihr sauer "verdientes" Geld und das angebliche Renomee schenken??
> 
> ...



Gute Frage.
Wenn man sich mit den Einnahmen alleine tragen kann, dann versuche ich mich selber zu verwalten und lass dies nicht den VDSF machen wo evtl. sogar Gelder in Naturschutzprojekte fliessen etc.


----------



## Sharpo (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



pro-release schrieb:


> Wenn Westerwelle, Gysi, Aigner und Co. jedes Jahr gezielt an den Castingstand kommen um ein paar Würfe zu machen, und man dann zusammen durch den VDSF Stand schlendert wo sie vom VDSF Präsidium anhand den zahlreichen Schautafeln auf die Wasserkraftproblematik, die Turbinenschäden eindrucksvoll aufmerksam gemacht werden, ist das mit Geld nicht aufzuwiegen! Wer das nicht versteht, der weiß nicht wie es funtioniert. So läuft das zb. bei den Jägern: http://www.jagd-bayern.de/bjv-nachrichten-einzelanzeige.html?&tx_ttnews%5Btt_news%5D=221&cHash=54e426c9039d7e579b73e9eb7fd




Ich würde mit denen mal lieber Angeln gehen. Nen Fisch in die Hand drücken. So spürt man das Leben. Und nicht durch Schautafeln.

7000 (?) Wasserkraftwerke in D. 
Hat sehr viel gebracht den Herrn Gysi und Westerwelle die Schautafeln zu zeigen.
ich würde mit denen mal an Gewässer fahren, ihnen die toten Fische zeigen, den Gestank riechen lassen.

Mittlerweile glaube ich lieber pro- r. Du bist nicht in der Materie drin.

Jäger mit Angler zu vergleichen ist wie nen Golfer mit nem Minigolfer.
Die Prominenz wird sich sicherlich um den Minigolfer reissen.


----------



## Knurrhahn (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Dr.Eisenfaust schrieb:


> Mit "hinterlistig" meine ich:
> 
> Menschen, die mir ins Gesicht nicht in der Lage sind ihr Contra Casting zu sagen und ich HiER das erlese!!



wie soll man jemand der sich hinter einen Nicknamen versteckt und sonst keine weiteren Angaben zur eigenen Person macht, etwas persönlich ins Gesicht sagen?
Du scheinst ein lustiger Typ zu sein.
Da dieses Forum hier ein Forum für Angler ist, muss ich dich noch fragen ob du hier richtig bist?
Eventuell hast du dich ja nur vertan.
Uns ist es auch schon passiert , dass beim Bikertreffen auf einmal eine Horde Radfahrer neben uns stand.
mann weiß  ja nie. ;-)


----------



## leopard_afrika (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

@ pro-release
ich habe noch von keiner einzigen resonanz dieser herrschaften in bezug auf erhöhung der fördermittel für fischtreppen, für die forschungen zum bsp. in kassel zu alternativen, zerstörungsfreien wasserkraftanlagen o.ä. gehört.
vlt. würde es aber auch mehr bringen, diese herrschaften mal mit ans wasser zu nehmen, zum angeln, zum uferschutz, zum säubern der ufer, ... ... ... und auch zum besuch einer wasserkraftanlage mit dem zeigen der zerfetzten fischkörper genauso wie auch positiver abänderungen der gröbsten gefahren für den fisch?


----------



## smithie (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ich würde mit denen mal an Gewässer fahren, ihnen die toten Fische zeigen, den Gestank riechen lassen.


Das ist doch schonmal die Idee für's nächste mal: 
die toten Aale und anderen Fische einer Nacht an einem WKW vakuumieren und auf dem Stand aufbahren.

Edit: Ach Mist, es ist ja kein Geld mehr dafür da...


----------



## pro-release (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich würde mit denen mal lieber Angeln gehen. Nen Fisch in die Hand drücken. So spürt man das Leben. Und nicht durch Schautafeln.



Das wäre natürlich das optimale. Aber du weißt genauso gut wie ich das das nicht möglich ist. Was jedoch möglich war: Kinder konnten vom Steg aus in einem Kunstteich  magnetische Fische angeln und kleine Preise gewinnen.

Ok, du meinst man spürt das Leben nicht durch Schautafeln:

Dann wäre der abgestorbene Baum am VDSF Stand etwas für dich gewesen. Komplett weiß durch den Kot von zahlreichen Kormoranen die ausgestopft auf ihm saßen. Das war ein weiterer Publikumsmagnet. Ebenso wie die 2 großen Aquarien mit ziemlich allen Süßwasserfischen. Es wurden jedes Jahr eine breite Masse für unsere Belange sensibilisiert, von den zahlreichen politischen Kontakten, und den zig Schulklassen die am laufenden Band durch den Fischlehrpfad und den kompletten Stand geführt wurden ganz zu schweigen.
Schade das sie nicht mehr stattfindet, man hat sich eben damit übernommen und hätte durchaus auch kleinere Brötchen backen können.


----------



## leopard_afrika (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



pro-release schrieb:


> Das wäre natürlich das optimale. Aber du weißt genauso gut wie ich das das nicht möglich ist. Was jedoch möglich war: Kinder konnten vom Steg aus in einem Kunstteich magnetische Fische angeln und kleine Preise gewinnen.
> 
> Ok, du meinst man spürt das Leben nicht durch Schautafeln:
> 
> ...


 
ok. zu diesen dingen, diese sind aber auch beim angeln anzusehen und nicht beim castingsport. hier ging es eben aber um die "werbung/ geld"verdienerei" des castings für das angeln. |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Sharpo (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



pro-release schrieb:


> Das wäre natürlich das optimale. Aber du weißt genauso gut wie ich das das nicht möglich ist. Was jedoch möglich war: Kinder konnten vom Steg aus in einem Kunstteich  magnetische Fische angeln und kleine Preise gewinnen.
> 
> Ok, du meinst man spürt das Leben nicht durch Schautafeln:
> 
> ...




Geht nicht, gibts nicht.
Klar geht das.

Auch muss ich Kinder nicht durch irgendwelche Parcours schleppen.
Kinder gehören an die Teiche mit ner Angel an die Hand.
Die Kinder müssen Fische fangen dürfen und können.
Draussen im Zelt übernachten...usw.

Das sind Erlebnisse wovon Kinder noch Wochen oder Jahre danach träumen bzw. sich erinnern.
Aber selbst das war jahrelang nicht möglich. Jetzt, letztes Jahr wird das Kinderangeln erlaubt.

Ich lach mir doch den Arsch ab.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Dr.Eisenfaust schrieb:


> Mit "hinterlistig" meine ich:
> 
> Menschen, die mir ins Gesicht nicht in der Lage sind ihr Contra Casting zu sagen und ich HiER das erlese!!




Wir können uns gerne mal auf ein Bier treffen. Ich werde Dir dann auch ins Gesicht sagen, dass angeln mit Casting nix zu tun hat. 

Ich werde Dir auch sagen, dass es in Zeiten finanzieller Schieflage aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht unumgänglich ist, sich von untergeordneten Nebensparten zu trennen und die Mittel in die Kernkompetenzen zu stecken.

Und ich werde Dich darauf aufmerksam machen, dass Sparten üblicherweise Bilanztechnisch gesondert betrachtet und bewertet werden.

*Wenn* Casting ein finanzielles Nullsummenspiel ist, dann sollte das haargenau aufgezeigt werden. Nur so könnte man für einen Verbleib in einem Anglerverband argumentieren und die Kritik in eine ideologische Ecke schieben. 

Das macht man also nicht, und so drängt sich die Frage auf, warum das so ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Geht nicht, gibts nicht.
> Klar geht das.
> 
> Auch muss ich Kinder nicht durch irgendwelche Parcours schleppen.
> ...



Du redest vom Angeln mit einem Caster - was erwartest Du denn??

Du kannst auch mit Blinden über Farben reden, wenn Du das für zielführend hälst........


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



pro-release schrieb:


> Kinder konnten vom Steg aus in einem Kunstteich  magnetische Fische angeln und kleine Preise gewinnen.



Du führst die Zukunft der Angelfischerei in Deutschland, unter der Regie der Mehrzahl der bisherigen Anglerverbände, sehr anschaulich vor. |rolleyes


----------



## pro-release (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @ pro-release
> ich habe noch von keiner einzigen resonanz dieser herrschaften in bezug auf erhöhung der fördermittel für fischtreppen, für die forschungen zum bsp. in kassel zu alternativen, zerstörungsfreien wasserkraftanlagen o.ä. gehört.
> vlt. würde es aber auch mehr bringen, diese herrschaften mal mit ans wasser zu nehmen, zum angeln, zum uferschutz, zum säubern der ufer, ... ... ... und auch zum besuch einer wasserkraftanlage mit dem zeigen der zerfetzten fischkörper genauso wie auch positiver abänderungen der gröbsten gefahren für den fisch?



Woher auch, das liegt an der mangelnden Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und Transparenz des VDSF. Glaub mir es gibt zahlreiche Mediationen, Klagen gegen Wasserkraftanlagenbetreiber, Umbau zur Passierbarkeit von Fischaufstiegsanlagen, bei Neubauten von Wasserkraftanlagen wird der VDSF ins Boot geholt. Der VDSF unterstützt Finanziell Klagen gegen Wasserkraftbetreiber von Landesverbänden usw.


----------



## Sharpo (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du redest vom Angeln mit einem Caster - was erwartest Du denn??
> 
> Du kannst auch mit Blinden über Farben reden, wenn Du das für zielführend hälst........




Ich rede vorallem erstmal ..hoffe ich doch...mit einem Erwachsenen der hoffentlich bald anfängt nachzudenken und nicht nur dem geplapper anderer folgt.

Theorie lässt sich natürlich schön auf Messen etc. verkaufen. Bringt aber Kinder nicht zum Angeln.
Bringt keine Politiker dazu sich gegen Wasserkraftwerke einzusetzen und für gesündere Flüsse zu kämpfen.
Die gehen nur dahon wo es was zum Profilieren gibt. Wo man noch nachträglich abkassieren kann in Form von Aufsichtsratsämter etc.


----------



## leopard_afrika (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

von einem nullsummenspiel, wie ralle es nennt, kann ja auch von vornherein gar nicht die rede sein. es gibt bei den verbänden keine einnahmen durch den castingsport außer den beiträgen, die verschwindend gering gegenüber den ausgaben sind. einnahmen durch startgelder usw. werden ja wohl durch die veranstaltenden vereine erhoben und nicht an den verband abgeführt. und man muß eben unterscheiden zwischen vdsf/ dav und verein xyz, die mitglied in den verbänden sind!


----------



## leopard_afrika (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



pro-release schrieb:


> Woher auch, das liegt an der mangelnden Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und Transparenz des VDSF. Glaub mir es gibt zahlreiche Mediationen, Klagen gegen Wasserkraftanlagenbetreiber, Umbau zur Passierbarkeit von Fischaufstiegsanlagen, bei Neubauten von Wasserkraftanlagen wird der VDSF ins Boot geholt. Der VDSF unterstützt Finanziell Klagen gegen Wasserkraftbetreiber von Landesverbänden usw.


 
häääh? was hat denn der vdsf und seine "unterstützung" von klagen nun aber mit den besuchen der herrschaften aigner & co. auf der grünen woche am castingstand zu tun? #q|kopfkrat|kopfkrat#d


----------



## pro-release (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Geht nicht, gibts nicht.
> Klar geht das.
> 
> Auch muss ich Kinder nicht durch irgendwelche Parcours schleppen.
> ...



Wieder geb ich dir z.T. recht. Das ist der Optimale Weg! 

Die Grüne Woche ist jedoch keine Angelmesse. Die Besucher/Politiker usw sind neutral und sehen beim Schlagwort Angeln eher den bierbäuchigen,  im Unterhemd und Klappstuhl sitzenden,  Rentner. Dieses Bild gilt es geradezurücken, und den VDSF als fachkompetenten und als einen der größten Verbände in Deutschland und seine Interessen darzustellen. Ebenso natürlich die ganze Manpower in den Vereinen und was die Angler hier für den Naturschutz leisten.


----------



## leopard_afrika (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich rede vorallem erstmal ..hoffe ich doch...mit einem Erwachsenen der hoffentlich bald anfängt nachzudenken und nicht nur dem geplapper anderer folgt.
> 
> Theorie lässt sich natürlich schön auf Messen etc. verkaufen. Bringt aber Kinder nicht zum Angeln.
> Bringt keine Politiker dazu sich gegen Wasserkraftwerke einzusetzen und für gesündere Flüsse zu kämpfen.
> Die gehen nur dahon wo es was zum Profilieren gibt. Wo man noch nachträglich abkassieren kann in Form von Aufsichtsratsämter etc.


 
das genau wäre aber das mit dem unterrichtsfach "gelebte umwelt/ umweltschutz", das ich neulich mal angeregt habe, das aber nicht nur mit dem angeln zu tun haben sollte/ müßte.


----------



## Sharpo (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



pro-release schrieb:


> Woher auch, das liegt an der mangelnden Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und Transparenz des VDSF. Glaub mir es gibt zahlreiche Mediationen, Klagen gegen Wasserkraftanlagenbetreiber, Umbau zur Passierbarkeit von Fischaufstiegsanlagen, bei Neubauten von Wasserkraftanlagen wird der VDSF ins Boot geholt. Der VDSF unterstützt Finanziell Klagen gegen Wasserkraftbetreiber von Landesverbänden usw.




:vik:

Warum wurde und wird in dem Bezug so geschlampt?
Und das soll jetzt plötzlich alles besser werden? So nach ca. 40 Jahren?


Wenn Du jetzt wüsstest was ich weiss.  lol


----------



## Honeyball (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Dr.Eisenfaust schrieb:


> Mit "hinterlistig" meine ich:
> 
> Menschen, die mir ins Gesicht nicht in der Lage sind ihr Contra Casting zu sagen und ich HiER das erlese!!


So, und das wirfst Du anderen hier vor?
Da hat Knurri schon vollkommen recht


Knurrhahn schrieb:


> wie soll man jemand der sich hinter einen Nicknamen versteckt und sonst keine weiteren Angaben zur eigenen Person macht, etwas persönlich ins Gesicht sagen?
> Du scheinst ein lustiger Typ zu sein.
> Da dieses Forum hier ein Forum für Angler ist, muss ich dich noch fragen ob du hier richtig bist?




Und wenn Du dann solche unbelegten Behauptungen äußerst:


Dr.Eisenfaust schrieb:


> Richtig!!!
> 
> Aus diesem Grunde kann nämlich KEINER HIER sagen was das Casting "verschlingt"
> 
> Es "verdient" auch den großen Anteil!



dann ist das schon ein Unterschied, ob sich hinter Deiner Anonymität irgendein 08/15-Typ verbirgt, der gelegentlich mal 'nen Gewicht auf 'ne Zielscheibe wirft und im Internet was darüber gelesen hat oder z.B. ein national und international erfolgreicher Castingsportvertreter, der z.B. schon mal Deutscher Jugendmeister mit der Lachsfliege oder im 7-Kampf war.:m
Dann würde nämlich deutlich, ob Du hier aus ganz persönlichem Interesse und Eigennutz als Nutznießer der Fördergelder argumentierst, oder nur eine allgemeine Einstellung zu einer Dich persönlich interessierenden Randsportart am Rande der Anglerwelt äußerst.

Und das ist jetzt absolut nicht gegen Dich oder Deinen(?) Sport gerichtet, sondern einfach nur um allen hier zu erleichtern, Deine Beweggründe zu verstehen.

Denn ich denke kaum, dass hier eine Mehrheit was Grundsätzliches gegen den Castingsport hat. Selbst wenn im VdSF oder DAV oder DAFV da ein bestimmtes fest umrissenes eigenes Budget zur Verfügung gestellt würde, hätten wohl die meisten hier nichts dagegen. Wohl aber interessiert es viele organisierte Angler -und das wäre doch vermutlich auch interessant für einen umgekehrt Betroffenen- wenn willkürlich und ohne jegliche Transparenz für die angehörenden Mitgliedsverbände da Gelder insgeheim verschoben und verdreht werden.

Warum also wird das Sachgebiet Castingsport nicht eigenständig abgerechnet und diese Abrechnungen offen gelegt?
Warum finden sich z.B. Posten dazu in einzelnen Landesetats, obwohl sie eigentlich zum Etat des jeweiligen Bundesverbands gezählt werden müssten?

Das sind die Fragen (von ganz vielen unbeantworteten), die *vor* dem neuerlichen (Kon-)Fusionsversuch unbeantwortet bleiben, genau wie keiner faktisch belegt, ob der Castingsport (z.B. durch -vielleicht sogar nicht bestimmungsgemäße- Verwendung der gezahlten Fördergelder) den Rest eines Bundesverbands mitfinanziert oder umgekehrt die Angler für's Casting draufzahlen, obwohl die breite Masse da überhaupt kein Verständnis für hat.


----------



## Honeyball (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Und um meine Anspielung auf 2004 oder so zu erklären:

Damals gab es diesen Thread hier zum Thema Castingsport.

Und der stand unbehelligt und wie selbstverständlich unter "Angeln allgemein", was auch keinen gestört hat.:m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



pro-release schrieb:


> Wieder geb ich dir z.T. recht. Das ist der Optimale Weg!
> 
> Die Grüne Woche ist jedoch keine Angelmesse. Die Besucher/Politiker usw sind neutral und sehen beim Schlagwort Angeln eher den bierbäuchigen, im Unterhemd und Klappstuhl sitzenden, Rentner. Dieses Bild gilt es geradezurücken, und den VDSF als fachkompetenten und als einen der größten Verbände in Deutschland und seine Interessen darzustellen. Ebenso natürlich die ganze Manpower in den Vereinen und was die Angler hier für den Naturschutz leisten.


 
Wie sollen sich die Besucher denn einen Angler zukünftig vorstellen? In Turnschuhen Gewichte in Kreise werfend? Dann lieber den Rentner im Unterhemd. Das ist nämlich dann ein ANGLER!

Selbstverständlich sollte eine Messe das Ziel haben den VDSF als fachkompetenten Verband darzustellen. Aber selbst in Berlin auf der grünen Woche kannst Du aus ScheiXXX kein Gold machen... Also muss die fachkompetenz erst einmal vorhanden sein. Im Bereich angeln natürlich, nicht im Bereich Casting |supergri


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Wie ist denn das wenn ich keinen Sachkundenachweis habe? Ohne Fischereischein komme ich - so weit mir bekannt ist - in keinen Angelverein. Somit keine Teilnahme am Castingsport? Also benötige ich zum casten - Gewichte in Kreise werfen - einen Sachkundenachweis in Form des Fischereischeines. |kopfkrat

Ich finde das zeigt einmal mehr das Caster beim Angeln falsch sind. |rolleyes

Oder sind Caster verpuppte Angler?


----------



## Knispel (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wie ist denn das wenn ich keinen Sachkundenachweis habe? Ohne Fischereischein komme ich - so weit mir bekannt ist - in keinen Angelverein. Somit keine Teilnahme am Castingsport? Also benötige ich zum casten - Gewichte in Kreise werfen - einen Sachkundenachweis in Form des Fischereischeines. |kopfkrat
> 
> Ich finde das zeigt einmal mehr das Caster beim Angeln falsch sind. |rolleyes
> 
> Oder sind Caster verpuppte Angler?


 
Das stimmt nicht ganz, jeder Angelverein wird dich aufnehmen ( er wäre ja schön doof wenn nicht, sind ja Euros ) , du wirst nur keine Erlaubnis zum Fischen bekommen. Mitgliedschaft und praktisches Angeln, sind zwei verschiedene Dinge, du wirst dich also ohne weiteres mit einer Angel auf eine wiese stellen dürfen und auf eine Zielscheibe werfen - das ist kein Fischen und du hast keine Fangfähige Angel in der Hand - denn ein Haken ist da nicht dran.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Ich habe mir die Satzung meines Vereines durchgelesen. Fischereischein ist Pflicht oder nur als passives Mitglied = keine Beiträge an Verbände = kein Casting?


----------



## Dr.Eisenfaust (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Die Tatsache die mich persönlich aufregt, und da denke ich spreche ich für einen Teil der Mitglieder, ist, dass ein Mangel an Transparenz herrscht. So wissen Mitglieder nicht, was Präsidium machten will, und Präsidium geht nicht auf die Wünsche der Mitglieder ein.
Ich gehe hier insbesondere auf das Zitat des Unbekannten ein.

Und dass ein negatives Wirtschaften auf den Castingsport abgeschrieben werden kann kommt wie gemahlen.

Ich lese nicht wirklich zu gebrauchende Kneipenparolen wie " sollen die doch einen Verband gründen"
Wenn es im Rahmen Eurer Kompetenz liegt, arbeitet seriöse und durchführbare Punkte aus, und legt diese vor. Es wird sicherlich im Nutzen für alle sein!


----------



## Knispel (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Gut, wenn das bei euch so ist. Aber was meinst du wie schnell das geändert würde, wenn auf einmal etliche "nur Caster" eintreten wollten . 
Aber jeder Verein regelt das anders. Aber passive Mitglieder sind doch auch automatisch im Verband, das sind doch Stimmen auf den Sitzungen für euer Club.
In meinen Augen sollte ein Teil des Geldes welches in diesen "Exotensport" gesteckt wird zum Bau von behindertengerechten Angelstegen ausgegeben werden, dass wäre wirklich öffenlichkeitswirksam. Weiterhin frage ich micht, was der VDSF jetzt mit den im Bericht ausgewiedene Verbandsehrenzeichen macht ( 16000 € )  ,im E-Bay verticken - die werden doch nich tmehr gebraucht ?


----------



## Pitti (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Knispel schrieb:


> Gut, wenn das bei euch so ist. Aber was meinst du wie schnell das geändert würde, wenn auf einmal etliche "nur Caster" eintreten wollten .
> Aber jeder Verein regelt das anders. Aber passive Mitglieder sind doch auch automatisch im Verband, das sind doch Stimmen auf den Sitzungen für euer Club.
> In meinen Augen sollte ein Teil des Geldes welches in diesen "Exotensport" gesteckt wird zum Bau von behindertengerechten Angelstegen ausgegeben werden, dass wäre wirklich öffenlichkeitswirksam. Weiterhin frage ich micht, was der VDSF jetzt mit den im Bericht ausgewiedene Verbandsehrenzeichen macht ( 16000 € ) ,im E-Bay verticken - die werden doch nich tmehr gebraucht ?


 
Wie war Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen, nachdem der DAV solche am Weißensee baute, versuchte ich bei uns im Verein (dem VDSF angeschlossen) ein Behinderten gerechtes Boot anzuschaffen, da wir mehr als zwei Gehbehinderten im Verein hatten. 

Die dazu noch zu unseren ältesten Mitgliedern zählten, was war das für ein Akt, sie kauften zwar eins, das war aber wackliger als die, die wir schon hatten.

Auch im Casting habe ich noch keine Rollstuhlgruppe gesehen! Obwohl das ja gut möglich wäre.


----------



## Knispel (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Fahr mal nach Holland, dort habe ich alleine am Julianakanal so alle 4 km einen dieser Stege gesehen. Gekennzeichnet mit einem Schild ( Pikogramm ), welches einen Menschen im Rollstuhl mit einer Angel in der Hand darstellte. Bei meinem Club damals ( und der hatte wirklich Kohle ) war es nicht möglich, so etwas auch auch aufzuziehen - Besatzkarpfen waren wichtiger; frei nach dem Motto: der Steg kostet und mindestens 2500 Euro, dafür bekommen wir xxx kg K2 und Angler im Rollstuhl haben wir nicht. Ja warum wohl, weil sie nicht ans Wasser gelangen können  ....


----------



## Knispel (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> kapierst du`s nicht? dein vorheriges posting ist doch schon verschoben worden... genau wie meine darauf nötige antwort. und da du das ja scheinbar bewußt tust...


 
???? meinst du mich ????


----------



## leopard_afrika (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

nein knispel, da stand vorher schon zum 2. mal etwas eines dr. eisenfaust


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Man könnte auch sagen "Tradition verpflichtet". Der VDSF bzw. damals noch der Verband Deutscher Sportfischer VDS hatte schon vor 60 Jahren ein Herz für "Randsportgruppen"...

*Quelle: Der Spiegel vom 06.02.1957*

1955 gab es den Kieler Rechtsanwalt Dr. Prause. Dieser hatte zum damaligen Zeitpunkt den "Deutschen Haifischer Club" gegründet und ins Kieler Vereinsregister eintragen lassen.

Da jedoch die Finanzierung eines geeigneten Bootes zum damaligen Zeitpunkt mit 100.000 bis 150.000 Euro nicht ohne Weiteres möglich war, kontaktierte er den VDS. Er schlug dem Präsidenten des Verbandes Deutscher Sportfischer (VDS), Arthur Kobes (nach meinen Informationen der Großvater des GF des LSFV SH Robert Vollborn), damals vor, der VDS möge die ihm angeschlossenen 550 Sportfischervereine veranlassen, dem Haifischer-Club korporativ beizutreten und dem Club einen Monatsbeitrag von fünf Mark zu zahlen. Präsident Kobes hatte keine Einwände gegen diesen Vorschlag und empfahl seinen Vereinen, Dr. Prauses Club zu fördern. Mindestens 300 Sportfischereivereine, die schon lange von Haifischern träumen, werden nun jährlich insgesamt 18 000 Mark in die Kieler Haifischer-Club-Kasse zahlen. Aufgrund dessen hat Rechtsanwalt Dr. Prause, der ein anerkannter Fachmann für Schiffsfinanzierung und bei den Banken gut angeschrieben ist, schon jetzt den Erwerb eines ehemaligen Kriegs-Fischkutters, zu finanzieren vermocht.

Eine "Haifischjagd" mussten die Mitglieder zusätzlich mit 15.- Mark bezahlen. 

http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-41120414.html

*Ich finde es hat sich in den letzten 60 Jahren nicht viel an der Verbandsarbeit geändert- Tradition verpflichtet eben...*


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Also alles Ehrenleute und nur die Angler im Sinn. |rolleyes


----------



## torstenhtr (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



> Ich hab ja nix gegen Casting, nur gibt es viel wichtigere Dinge zu finanzieren..



Ohne Zweifel, ich stimme vollkommen zu, denke aber, dass Casting nicht verantwortlich sein kann für eine insgesamt marode Haushaltsplanung. Eine so starke Kürzung in der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit bezeichne ich als desaströs.

@Naturliebhaber:


> Ich war in der DDR im Vorstand eines Angelvereins. Wenn man die Raubfischgenehmigung bekommen wollte, musste man (theoretisch) 10 Stunden Unterweisung nachweisen. Nix Casting.



Ich will ganz schlicht vom Mitglied Angler-Ralle aus einem ganz alten Thread von 2004 zitieren:
"[..] ich Danke jeder Stunde und jeden Tropfen Schweiß, den unser Jugendwart vor der Raubfischqualifikation (war zu DDR-Zeiten ähnlich der Sportfischerprüfung und *Casting war fester Bestandteil der ganzen Aktion*) in uns Bengels gesteckt hat [..]"

Sicherlich regional unterschiedlich, ich hatte keine Prüfung machen müssen (kenne aber Vereinsmitglieder, die Casting als Prüfungsinhalt hatten) ..

Genug zum Thema Casting, das kann in einem anderen Thread diskutiert werden ..


----------



## gründler (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Ich versteh auch gar nicht warum sich hier die beiden AB User net melden die mit Casting sehr viel am Hut haben ,wenn mich nicht alles täuscht sogar ne leitene funktion in der Sparte haben.

Ach ja ich vergaß der Maulkorb der verordnet wurde........


#h


----------



## torstenhtr (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



> Ich versteh auch gar nicht warum sich hier die beiden AB User net melden die mit Casting sehr viel am Hut haben ,wenn mich nicht alles täuscht sogar ne leitene funktion in der Sparte haben.



Hängt davon ab, wen du meinst - vielleicht weil die nicht regelmäßig das AB lesen ?


----------



## Brotfisch (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Ohne Zweifel, ich stimme vollkommen zu, denke aber, dass Casting nicht verantwortlich sein kann für eine insgesamt marode Haushaltsplanung. Eine so starke Kürzung in der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit bezeichne ich als desaströs.
> 
> @Naturliebhaber:
> 
> ...



Offtopics sollte man vermeiden. Aber wenn dieser Thread heißt "Wo die Kohle hinfließt" und Casting soll davon ausgeklammert werden (warum eigentlich?), dann diskutieren wir nur einen Teil des wundersamen Mittelabflusses und lassen eines der wichtigsten strukturellen Probleme des Haushalts außen vor. Das wäre falsch und auch an falsches Signal für den Castingsport, der sich schon immer, wenn es um Einsparungen ging, elegant rausgehalten hat.
Wenn Du einen Schwerverletzten kurieren willst, dann kannst Du auch nicht sagen: Über die Stillung der Blutungen will ich mir dabei keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## torstenhtr (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Nee, das verstehst du falsch, meine Antwort stand vorher in einem anderen Thread - hat Thomas verschoben. Daher macht der letzte Satz auch keinen Sinn. Ohne Zweifel gibt es strukturelle Probleme des Haushalts (und des Castings an sich).


----------



## Sharpo (7. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*

@Dorschgreifer
Wenn Mitgliederzahlen sinken, warum wird dann nicht auch beim Casting gekürzt?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Sharpo schrieb:


> @Dorschgreifer
> Wenn Mitgliederzahlen sinken, warum wird dann nicht auch beim Casting gekürzt?


 
Da müsste ich mutmaßen, lass ich aber lieber, kann Dir nur der verband beantworten.

Die Frage ist ja, wieviel Einnahmen stehen den Ausgaben gegenüber, für Casting kann man ja zumindest Sportfördermittel beantragen, für das reine Angeln nicht.

Dürften dann die DOSB-Erstatungen sein, Personalkostenzuschuss DSJ und Fördermittel deutsche Sportjugend. Das müsste man detailiert aufdröseln, dafür taugt aber ein Haushaltsvoranschlag nicht.

Bei uns im Verein Trägt sich das Casting zumindest zu 100% durch die Zuschüsse dafür, ist also lediglich ein durchlaufender Posten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Hier geht's nicht um Deinen Verein, sondern um die Verbände,.
Siehe dazu betr. Casting:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=257323


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier geht's nicht um Deinen Verein, sondern um die Verbände,.
> Siehe dazu betr. Casting:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=257323


 

Wenn ein Verein Zuschüsse bekommt, bekommt die ein BV genauso. 

Sonstige Einnahmen sind ja auch nicht aufgeführt, davon geht sicherlich auch noch was ins Casting.


----------



## Brotfisch (7. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Da müsste ich mutmaßen, lass ich aber lieber, kann Dir nur der verband beantworten.
> 
> Die Frage ist ja, wieviel Einnahmen stehen den Ausgaben gegenüber, für Casting kann man ja zumindest Sportfördermittel beantragen, für das reine Angeln nicht.
> 
> ...



Na klar, Casting bekommt Sportförderung. Und Du hast auch Recht, wenn Du schreibst, dass dieser Voranschlag wieder nicht taugt, die wahren Kosten des ausufernden Castingbetriebes darzustellen. Ich verspreche: Würde das wahrheitsgemäß dargestellt, es ginge ein Aufschrei durch die Anglerschaft, hinter dem das Rumoren im Angelboard wie ein zärtlicher Seufzer erscheinen würde.
Dass sich der Castingsport vollständig durch die Sportförderung finanziert, ist eine immer wiederholte Behauptung des Sports. Natürlich geht 100% der Sportförderung in den Sport. Aber viele Kosten des Sports werden darüber hinaus in anderen Positionen getarnt. Und: Je mehr Sportbetrieb, desto stärker die Last in diesen Tarnpositionen und damit um so weniger Geld für Angler. Zudem: bei knappen liquiden Mitteln, wie sie der DAFV gerade hat, geht das auch noch doppelt so stark in des operative Geschäft im Angelbereich. Da muss dann auf manches verzichtet werden, nur weil Casting Finanzierungsvorrang hat. Auch das ist eine zwangsläufige Folge der Sportförderung, wenn man nichts dagegen unternimmt.


----------



## Sharpo (7. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Da müsste ich mutmaßen, lass ich aber lieber, kann Dir nur der verband beantworten.
> 
> Die Frage ist ja, wieviel Einnahmen stehen den Ausgaben gegenüber, für Casting kann man ja zumindest Sportfördermittel beantragen, für das reine Angeln nicht.
> 
> ...



Fördermittel hängen aber auch von Mitgliederzahlen ab.
Wenn diese sinken, sinken auch die Einnahmen aus den Fördermitteln.
Desweiteren müssen nicht die kompletten Fördermittel in Casting investiert werden.


Der DAFv hat sich vor der Fusion auf die Fahne geschrieben Lobbyarbeit zu betreiben.
Diese kann vermutlich bei den derzeitigen Kürzungen nicht erfolgen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Fördermittel hängen aber auch von Mitgliederzahlen ab.
> Wenn diese sinken, sinken auch die Einnahmen aus den Fördermitteln.
> Desweiteren müssen nicht die kompletten Fördermittel in Casting investiert werden.


 
Nicht, wenn diese für die einzelnen Veranstaltungen (Zweckgebunden) sind, dann richtet sich das nach den tatsächlichen Teilnehmerzahlen der Veranstaltung.

Sinken diese Teilnehmerzahlen, dann gibt es weniger, kostet aber auch weniger.

Bleibt die Teilnehmerzahl gleich, bleiben auch die Fördermittel gleich, Kosten bleiben dann auch gleich.

Steigen die Teilnehmerzahlen, steigen auch die Fördermittel und die Kosten.

Ich habe solche Anträge jahrelang gestellt, allerdings auf Landesebene, dürfte auf Bundesebene aber nicht sonderlich anders sein..


----------



## Honeyball (7. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*

Hört sich immer so einfach an, rechnet sich aber de facto nicht.
Du hast *immer* einen Fixkostenanteil und variable Kosten. An den fixen Aufwendungen kommt keiner vorbei und die verschlechtern so oder so das Ergebnis.
Da kann man noch so sehr versuchen, das schön zu reden/schreiben.:m


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. November 2013)

*AW: DAFV: Finanzierung des angelpolitischen Programmes*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Hört sich immer so einfach an, rechnet sich aber de facto nicht.
> Du hast *immer* einen Fixkostenanteil und variable Kosten. An den fixen Aufwendungen kommt keiner vorbei und die verschlechtern so oder so das Ergebnis.
> Da kann man noch so sehr versuchen, das schön zu reden/schreiben.:m


 

Sicherlich gibt es immer Fisxkosten, die gibt es aber beim Fischen auch und da gibt es gewisse Zuschüsse einfach nicht.

Und schönreden muss ich nicht. Ich habe geschrieben, dass es sich bei uns im Verein immer zu 100% gedeckt hat, ich das aber vom BV nicht genau weis, nur dass es dort nicht sonderlich anders sein wird. Kann durchaus sein, dass sich das nicht deckt, in welchem Verhältnis, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Sharpo (7. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Nicht, wenn diese für die einzelnen Veranstaltungen (Zweckgebunden) sind, dann richtet sich das nach den tatsächlichen Teilnehmerzahlen der Veranstaltung.
> 
> Sinken diese Teilnehmerzahlen, dann gibt es weniger, kostet aber auch weniger.
> 
> ...




Da ist doch jetzt ein Gedankenfehler.
Wenn im aktuellen Jahr 63000 Euro (?) für Casting ausgegeben wurde und im aktuellen Haushaltsplan 2014 nun auch wieder 63000 Euro veranschlagt werden. Dann ist hier nicht gekürzt worden.
Dies bei offensichtlich sinkenden Mitgliederzahlen.
Pro Kopf bekommt dann die Castingabteilung sogar mehr Geld.

Fördergelder spielen dabei doch gar keine Rolle.
Diese müssten im Haushaltsplan eigentlich auf der Einnahmenseite stehn.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. November 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV-Hauptversammlung*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Da ist doch jetzt ein Gedankenfehler.
> Wenn im aktuellen Jahr 63000 Euro (?) für Casting ausgegeben wurde und im aktuellen Haushaltsplan 2014 nun auch wieder 63000 Euro veranschlagt werden. Dann ist hier nicht gekürzt worden.
> Dies bei offensichtlich sinkenden Mitgliederzahlen.
> Pro Kopf bekommt dann die Castingabteilung sogar mehr Geld.


 

Stimmt, da ist nicht gekürzt worden, habe ich doch auch nicht angezweifelt, oder?

Nur beim Castig gibt es etwas gegenzurechnen, beim Fischen grundsätzlich nicht.


----------



## Sharpo (7. November 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Wieso nicht?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. November 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wieso nicht?


 
Sportfördermittel sind für den Sport zweckgebunden, müssen also auch dafür verwendet werden.

Angelfördermittel gibt es noch nicht...


----------



## Sharpo (7. November 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Sportfördermittel sind für den Sport zweckgebunden, müssen also auch dafür verwendet werden.
> 
> Angelfördermittel gibt es noch nicht...



Naja, wie man dies intern verbucht interessiert den Behörden eigentlich wenig. Verwaltung etc. gehört auch zu Sportförderung.

Du gehst also davon aus, dass das Budget im Haushaltsplan für Casting 1:1 den Fördermitteln entspricht?

@Thomas
Ist im Haushaltsplan nicht zu erkennen wie hoch die Fördermittel sind?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. November 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Naja, wie man dies intern verbucht interessiert den Behörden eigentlich wenig. Verwaltung etc. gehört auch zu Sportförderung.


 

Bei uns hat soetwas das Finanzamt geprüft, das sich Veranstaltungen tragen. Und bei den Anträgen mussten auch immer Rechnungen und Teilnehmerlisten mit Unterschrifen als Anlage beigepackt werden.

Also mit Mauscheln war zumindest bei uns im Vereinsbereich nicht.

Wie das alles auf Bundesebene läuft...?! Sowas habe ich noch nicht abgerechnet, habe da noch keine Kasse geführt.|supergri



> Du gehst also davon aus, dass das Budget im Haushaltsplan für Casting 1:1 den Fördermitteln entspricht?


 
Nöö, aber zumindest sind die Ausgaben nicht das Ende in der Gesamtsicht.


----------



## Sharpo (7. November 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Naja, die Gesamtansicht weisst für den Haushalt 2014 ein Defizit aus.
Egal wie man es derzeit dreht und wendet.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. November 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Naja, die Gesamtansicht weisst für den Haushalt 2014 ein Defizit aus.
> Egal wie man es derzeit dreht und wendet.


 

ich habe das jetzt ausschließlich auf den Castinbereich bezogen.



> @Thomas
> Ist im Haushaltsplan nicht zu erkennen wie hoch die Fördermittel sind?


 

Im Haushaltsvoranschlag 2014 steht:

- DOSB Erstattung   30.000,-€
- Persnalkostenzuschuss DSJ  12.500,-€
- Fördermittel deutsche Sportjugend    2.800,-€

Wie sich das aber genau verteielt und errechnet, das kann man aus dem Haushaltsvoranschlag auch nicht erkennen, dafür ist so ein Haushaltsvoranschalg aber auch nicht vorgesehen.


----------



## Sharpo (7. November 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> ich habe das jetzt ausschließlich auf den Castinbereich bezogen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie hoch war der angesetzte Betrag für Casting? 
Wenn ich jetzt von Deinen gegannten Zahlen ausgehe, besteht ein hohes Einsparpotenzial im Bereich Casting.

Oder siehst Du dies an Hand Deiner genannten Zahlen etwa anders?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



> Wie sich das aber genau verteielt und errechnet, das kann man aus dem Haushaltsvoranschlag auch nicht erkennen, dafür ist so ein Haushaltsvoranschalg aber auch nicht vorgesehen.



Lies das Protokoll des VA, Du meintest ja, Du hast alles vorliegen von eurem LV.

Da steht klar drin ,dass es sich bei den 30.000 um noch abzugreifende Sportfördermittel fürs Casting handelt (sind also noch nicht mal sicher).

Wird nochmal klarer, da dann die gleiche Summe als "Minderausgabe " beim Casting nochmal angesetzt wird und so der HP sowieso schon um die 30.000 "geschönt ist (weil man das gleiche Geld nicht einmal als Einnahme und gleichzeitig einmal als Minderausgabe rechnen kann).


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. November 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wie hoch war der angesetzte Betrag für Casting?
> Wenn ich jetzt von Deinen gegannten Zahlen ausgehe, besteht ein hoher Einsparfaktor im Bereich Casting.
> 
> Oder siehst Du dies an Hand Deiner genannten Zahlen etwa anders?


 
Durchaus gibt es da Einsparpotentieal, habe ich auch nie abgezweifelt, den gibt es aber beim Fischen genauso.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. November 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da steht klar drin ,dass es sich bei den 30.000 um noch abzugreifende Sportfördermittel fürs Casting handelt (sind also noch nicht mal sicher).


 
Ohne Beantragung können die ja auch nicht sicher sein.

Was ist denn überhaupt zu 100% sicher in einem Haushaltsvoranschlag, der lediglich einen Plan darstellt. Das Ist hat man immer erst am Jahresende...., sollte sich natürlich nahe am Plan bewegen.


----------



## Sharpo (7. November 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Durchaus gibt es da Einsparpotentieal, habe ich auch nie abgezweifelt, den gibt es aber beim Fischen genauso.



In der Tat.
Ich bin auch der Meinung, bevor ich Öffentlichkeits- u. Lobbyarbeit einstelle, sollte man Casting und Fischen in ihrem finaziellen Budget beschneiden.


----------



## Brotfisch (7. November 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Naja, wie man dies intern verbucht interessiert den Behörden eigentlich wenig. Verwaltung etc. gehört auch zu Sportförderung.
> 
> Du gehst also davon aus, dass das Budget im Haushaltsplan für Casting 1:1 den Fördermitteln entspricht?
> 
> ...



Das interessiert die Behörden sehr wohl. Für die zweckgebundenen Mittel ist ein Verwendungsnachweis vorzulegen. Werden die Mittel zweckwidrig verwendet, gibt es u.U. weniger ggf. muss sogar zurückgezahlt werden.
Hier geht einiges durcheinander. Was verständlich ist, da es auf der Einnahme- wie auf der Ausgabenseite unterschiedliche Finanzströme gibt.
Man kann jedenfalls sagen, dass die Einnahmen aus der Sportförderung mit Ausnahme der sogen. Verbandszuwendung in den Castingsportbetrieb gehen (müssen). Sie werden sicher für Leistungs- und Breitensport und Jugend(sport) verbraucht. 
Umgekehrt kann man nicht sagen, dass alles, was der Castingsportbetrieb ausgibt im Haushalt als Ausgaben Casting erscheint und auch nicht, dass diese Ausgaben vollständig durch Sportfördermittel gedeckt sind.
Nicht ersichtlich ist auch, welche Beiträge der Bundesverband zu den internationalen Castingorganisationen bezahlt. Es muss aber davon ausgegangen werden, dass dabei alle (indirekten) Mitglieder des DAFV zu Grunde gelegt werden, nicht nur diejenigen, die Castingsport betreiben. Auch das sind Ausgaben für Casting, die nicht gesondert ausgewiesen werden. Was ist mit den Zahlungen an Trainer? 

Es fehlt schlichtweg eine Casting-Gesamtbilanz.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. November 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Es fehlt schlichtweg eine Casting-Gesamtbilanz.


 
Ganz genau, ohne diese kann man nur spekulieren.


----------



## Brotfisch (7. November 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Richtig. Und das ist auch bezweckt, dass man nur spekulieren kann....


----------



## Lui Nairolf (7. November 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich bin auch der Meinung, bevor ich Öffentlichkeits- u. Lobbyarbeit einstelle, sollte man Casting und Fischen in ihrem finaziellen Budget beschneiden.



Das ist ein richtiger und logischer Ansatz - ABER würde eine konzeptionelle Ausrichtung, Priorisierung und Leitbild erfordern. Ansonsten verpufft jede Anstrengung mangels Richtschnur im Nirvana ...

Wer nicht mehr wirbt um Geld zu sparen, kann auch die Uhr anhalten um Zeit zu sparen.


----------



## Brotfisch (7. November 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Zur Frage des Einsparpotenzials:
Man sehe sich nur die Zahl und den Rang der Castingveranstaltung auf Bundes- und auf LV-Ebene an. Dabei sind das noch deutlich mehr, als das, was in der Terminliste von der JHV beschlossen wird. Da gibt es opulente Abschlussveranstaltungen, Hotelunterbringungen etc. pp. Da ist ein erhebliches Einsparpotenzial. 
Dabei verwaltet sich der Castingsport nicht einmal selbst. Hierzu wird in erheblichen Maße die allgemeine Verwaltung herangezogen. Teilweise soll sogar die dafür gedachte Verbandszuwendung der Sportförderung für den Sportbetrieb "umgewidmet" worden sein. 
Man kann also nicht sagen, dass der Sport sich an den Einsparungen beteiligt, im Gegenteil: Er lebt zu einem Gutteil auf Kosten der Angler. Und der Haushalt muss so aussehen, dass denen das nicht bewusst wird.


----------



## Sharpo (7. November 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Nach meinen Informationen ist dieser Zweck aber relativ vielfältig.
Ich will der Castingabteilung auch nicht ihre Fördermittel streitig machen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. November 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Zur Frage des Einsparpotenzials:
> Man sehe sich nur die Zahl und den Rang der Castingveranstaltung auf Bundes- und auf LV-Ebene an. Dabei sind das noch deutlich mehr, als das, was in der Terminliste von der JHV beschlossen wird. Da gibt es opulente Abschlussveranstaltungen, Hotelunterbringungen etc. pp. Da ist ein erhebliches Einsparpotenzial.
> Dabei verwaltet sich der Castingsport nicht einmal selbst. Hierzu wird in erheblichen Maße die allgemeine Verwaltung herangezogen. Teilweise soll sogar die dafür gedachte Verbandszuwendung der Sportförderung für den Sportbetrieb "umgewidmet" worden sein.
> Man kann also nicht sagen, dass der Sport sich an den Einsparungen beteiligt, im Gegenteil: Er lebt zu einem Gutteil auf Kosten der Angler. Und der Haushalt muss so aussehen, dass denen das nicht bewusst wird.


 

Warst Du oder deine Frau nicht sogar mal im Casting-Nationalkader?

Kannst du da nicht mal ein wenig für Erhellung sorgen, ob die Caster überhaupt Eigenanteile einbringen müssen, oder ob alles komplett getragen wird?

Und warum müssen da so große Feste veranstaltet werden? Die Kosten könnten doch zumindest die Teilnehmer selbst tragen. Der Verband braucht doch eigentlich nur eine Siegerehrung durchführen und dann ist gut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mensch Brotfisch, wer bist Du denn, dass Du hier den Abnickern mit Fakten kommen willst??

Dr. der Juristerei??

Ex-Präsi des LV, der am meisten unterm Casting zu leiden hat??

Ex-Vize-Präsi im VDSF-Bund??

So jemand wie Du hat doch mit solch ungenügenden Qualifikationen kein Recht, die Abnicker in ihrer Ruhe zu stören, oder?...

Passt scho alles.

Wir haben eben nen Naturschutzverband, der dann konsequenterweise auch naturverträgliches Casting mehr als das naturschädliche Angeln fördert..

So gewollt von der Mehrheit der Delegierten und Funktionäre der Abnickerlandesverbände ..

Hör doch endlich mit den blöxen Fakten auf, da fängt am Ende noch einer das Nachdenken an..

;-)))


----------



## Brotfisch (7. November 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Wie heißt es doch so schön in Naturschutzkreisen: Das beste am Casting ist der im Vergleich zu Golf geringe Flächenverbrauch....

Und ich im Kader gewesen? Da werden unsere Spitzensportler jetzt aber alle schallend lachen. Ich habe ja sogar im Casting-Teil meiner Anglerprüfung 'ne Perücke gehabt..... Aber mittlerweile kann auch bei untermaßigen Hechten den "Zwischen-die-Augen-Wurf".


----------



## Brotfisch (7. November 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Warst Du oder deine Frau nicht sogar mal im Casting-Nationalkader?
> 
> Kannst du da nicht mal ein wenig für Erhellung sorgen, ob die Caster überhaupt Eigenanteile einbringen müssen, oder ob alles komplett getragen wird?
> 
> Und warum müssen da so große Feste veranstaltet werden? Die Kosten könnten doch zumindest die Teilnehmer selbst tragen. Der Verband braucht doch eigentlich nur eine Siegerehrung durchführen und dann ist gut.



Eigenanteile der Caster? Kann mich nicht entsinnen, eher daran, dass die Startgelder sogar vom Verband übernommen wurden. Kann ja mal nachforschen. Vielleicht mussten die beim Feiern die Getränke selber bezahlen!?! 
Naja, man kann ja große Feste aus großem Anlass feiern. Aber wenn rings um mich herum alle sparen (und wir haben seinerzeit in Berlin-Brandenburg die Angeln drastisch auf Diät gesetzt), dann überlege ich es mir, ob ich weiterhin dicke Hose mache.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. November 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Naja, man kann ja große Feste aus großem Anlass feiern. Aber wenn rings um mich herum alle sparen (und wir haben seinerzeit in Berlin-Brandenburg die Angeln drastisch auf Diät gesetzt), dann überlege ich es mir, ob ich weiterhin dicke Hose mache.


 
Da bin ich voll bei Dir.


----------



## torstenhtr (7. November 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



> Zur Frage des Einsparpotenzials:
> Man sehe sich nur die Zahl und den Rang der Castingveranstaltung auf Bundes- und auf LV-Ebene an. Dabei sind das noch deutlich mehr, als das, was in der Terminliste von der JHV beschlossen wird.



Die meisten dieser Veranstaltungen sind kleinere, regionale Turniere. 



> Da gibt es opulente Abschlussveranstaltungen, Hotelunterbringungen etc. pp. Da ist ein erhebliches Einsparpotenzial.



Nein, lediglich bei Veranstaltungen wie die Deutsche Meisterschaft, WM Qualis gibt es für eine kleine Anzahl qualifizierter Sportler einen Zuschuss. "Opulente Abschlussveranstaltung" ist eine Frage der Definition.
Wenn ich selbst irgendwo zu Turnieren fahre wie z.B. in Polen, bezahle ich das selbst ..

Startgebühren bezahl ich selbst oder wird teilw. von den Landesverbänden getragen.



> Teilweise soll sogar die dafür gedachte Verbandszuwendung der Sportförderung für den Sportbetrieb "umgewidmet" worden sein.



Wofür denkst du wohl ist die Sportfördung sonst gedacht?


----------



## Brotfisch (8. November 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Die meisten dieser Veranstaltungen sind kleinere, regionale Turniere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bitte genau lesen: Ich sprach von der Verbandszuwendung. Und die ist für die Verbandsaktivitäten gedacht, nicht für den operativen Sportbetrieb. Es gibt ja nicht nur die Wettkämpfe. Es gibt ja auch noch einen erheblichen Verwaltungsaufwand, allgemeine Kosten etc. Aber Du findest das offenbar in Ordnung, wenn das die Angler für den Sport bezahlen, ohne zu wissen, dass sie es und in welchem Umfange sie es tun.
Was ich bemängele, ist die fehlende Transparenz im Haushalt (das ist das Thema hier). Ob die Abschlussfeiern nun pompös sind oder zu pompös ist nicht die eigentliche Frage.
Finanziell sieht es jedenfalls so aus, als lägen die Anliegen der Angler im DAFV am Boden. Die der Caster auf jeden Fall nicht. Und jetzt bitte nicht die Nummer, dass von den drastischen Kürzungen der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit auch das Casting mitbetroffen ist.


----------



## torstenhtr (8. November 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



> Bitte genau lesen: Ich sprach von der Verbandszuwendung. Und die ist für die Verbandsaktivitäten gedacht, nicht für den operativen Sportbetrieb.



Ich werde mich erkundigen - ob es hier eine Zweckbindung gibt. Meines Erachtens nach erhält man die Förderung auf Grund der sportlichen Leistungen und auch dort sollte sie auch investiert werden.



> Aber Du findest das offenbar in Ordnung, wenn das die Angler für den Sport bezahlen, ohne zu wissen, dass sie es und in welchem Umfange sie es tun.



Nein, finde ich nicht in Ordnung. Der Haushalt sollte transparent für seine Mitglieder dargestellt werden.

Was ich aber auch nicht in Ordnung finde, ist die Abgrenzung "Angler" und "Caster" - die aktiven Castingsportler sind Angler. Ich sehe das als eines der Angebote des Verbandes. Z.B. habe ich auch nichts gegen die Finanzierung der Meeresangler, selbst wenn ich nicht daran teilnehme und davon profitieren würde ..



> Ob die Abschlussfeiern nun pompös sind oder zu pompös ist nicht die eigentliche Frage.



Richtig, aber du hast damit angefangen ..



> Finanziell sieht es jedenfalls so aus, als lägen die Anliegen der Angler im DAFV am Boden. Die der Caster auf jeden Fall nicht.



Stimme ich zu, das liegt aber an einem insgesamt verkorksten Haushaltsentwurf. Natürlich könnte man am Sport kürzen - aber löst es das eigentliche Problem ? (wir sprechen von weniger als 4% des Haushalts)


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. November 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Was ich aber auch nicht in Ordnung finde, ist die Abgrenzung "Angler" und "Caster" - die aktiven Castingsportler sind Angler.



Nun ja....

Ich kenne einige Jäger, die auch in einem Schützenverein sind. Dennoch sponsert der DJV keine Schützenvereine. 

Aber gut. Casting ist seit jeher ein Zweig Deutscher Angelverbände, kann also aus historischen Gründen meinetwegen dazugezählt werden.

In einer so dramatischen Finanzlage sollte sich ein Verband jedoch auf seine Kernaufgaben besinnen. Und im allgemeinen kürzt man dort als letztes. 

Hier ist es halt genau umgekehrt.

Betrachtet man die "Philosophie" des VDSF (jetzt DAFV) der letzten Jahrzehnte, so macht die besondere Stellung des Casting schon wieder Sinn.

Es besteht zwischen Anglern und Verband ein eklatant unterschiedliches Verständnis, was ein Anglerverband tun sollte. Und somit hat das Klammern am Casting schon einen ganz besonderen Geschmack.


----------



## torstenhtr (9. November 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



> Ich kenne einige Jäger, die auch in einem Schützenverein sind. Dennoch sponsert der DJV keine Schützenvereine.



Das ist auch ein Vergleich Äpfel mit Birnen. Es gibt in Deutschland ca. 300000 Jäger und etwa 1,1 Mio. Sportschützen. Ergo eine völlig andere Situation, die Mehrheit der Sportschützen können keine Jäger sein.
Beim Casting ist es anders herum, die meisten der Sportler gehen selbst auch Angeln. Ich selbst bin über das Angeln zum Casting gekommen.

Casting gab es schon bevor der VDSF existierte und wurde z.B. im Osten viel stärker unterstützt als es jetzt der Fall ist (es gab z.B. haupberufliche Trainer, Casting als Schulsport etc.). So weit ich das mitbekommen habe, hat der Sport in den letzten Jahren deutlich an Bedeutung verloren - die gleichen Probleme wie das Angeln an sich.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (9. November 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Trotzdem ist es nicht ganz nachvollziehbar,  dass z.B. bei den existenziellen Aufgaben eines ANGLER-Verbandes gespart wird, eine Sparte davon aber ausgenommen bleibt. 4 Prozent hin oder her - Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.

Letztlich spiegelt der Haushalt aber vermutlich das wieder, was ja bekanntlich fehlt: Ein konzeptionelles Leitbild mit entsprechender Priorisierung der angelpolitischen Ziele und wie diese programmatisch erreicht werden können - der Haushalt ist ja "nur" das Beiwerk, wie dieses finanziert werden kann (oder auch nicht).

Bislang wurde als Ergebnis des finanziellen Engagements immerhin ein Logo geschaffen. Eine beeindruckende Rendite.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. November 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist es nicht ganz nachvollziehbar,  dass z.B. bei den existenziellen Aufgaben eines ANGLER-Verbandes gespart wird, eine Sparte davon aber ausgenommen bleibt. 4 Prozent hin oder her - Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.



Es geht im Grunde gar nicht um die absoluten Zahlen oder Gerechtigkeit.

Entscheidend ist die strategische Bedeutung.


----------



## torstenhtr (10. November 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Gibt es denn eine Strategie?
Wo kann man die strategische Planung nachlesen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Gibt es denn eine Strategie?
> Wo kann man die strategische Planung nachlesen?


Dass dieser (VDSF)DAFV nicht nur aktuell keinerlei Strategie hat, sondern auch auf den Tagesordnungen zu Verbandsausschuss und Mitgliederversammlung jetzt am 21./22. 11. nicht mal die Vorstellung der angelpolitischen Leitlinien, geschweige denn deren Diskussion auf der Tagesordnung stehen, sollte langsam doch wirklich jeder mitgekriegt haben.

Das Delegiertenmaterial ist ja lange genug raus und kann jeder bei seinem LV diesbezüglich nachfragen, wenn man unseren Veröffentlichungen nicht glauben will....

Siehe dazu:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4009100&postcount=244


----------



## Dr.Eisenfaust (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Sicherlich, fließt das geld da hin wo man es auch herbekommt - zum sport.

Was schlägt denn ein Thomas 9904 vor? Mit 45.000 beiträgen wird je der eine oder anderensein, der alle zufriedenstellt? 

Bis die tage


----------



## mathei (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Dr.Eisenfaust schrieb:


> Sicherlich, fließt das geld da hin wo man es auch herbekommt - zum sport.
> 
> Was schlägt denn ein Thomas 9904 vor? Mit 45.000 beiträgen wird je der eine oder anderensein, der alle zufriedenstellt?
> 
> Bis die tage



;+ was sind deine erkenntnisse ;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Die ersten Angler unter den organisierten Angelfischern scheinen sich nun gegen das Castingübergewicht , gerade bei Finanzen, zu wehren:
http://www.vdsfberlinbrandenburg.de...ws]=55&cHash=eefc1eb292e35c2f097f011b1f1981fd

Interessant auch die Präsentation, was da alles schief gelaufen ist:
http://www.fischnchips.de/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/praesentation-bcav.pdf


----------



## torstenhtr (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Thomas, du glaubst 1:1 den Aussagen des VDSF-Funktionärs?

Ich war als Gast anwesend und habe mir die Diskussion / Entscheidung angehört.

Es ging im wesentlichen um den Weiterbestand des BCAV, der ein Dachverband von VDSF und DAV hier in Berlin ist, sowie die Fördermittel des Landessportbundes Berlin, die der Castingsport erhält.

Ich werde heute abend meine Sicht beschreiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Ich hab das nur verlinkt - von dem da Geschriebenen auch glauben stand nirgends was ;-))

Siehe auch, da steht extra "scheint"......

Und nein, bei allen Äußerungen von Funktionären und Delegierten des VDSF/DAFV bin ich aus gutem Grund zuerst mal skeptisch.

Was nicht heisst, dass ich denen grundsätzlich nichts glaube...

Aber eine breite - sich in der Vergangenheit fast immer als richtig erwiesene - Skepsis gegenüber Äußerungen aus dem Bundes- und den meisten Landesverbänden kann ich nun wirklich nicht ableugnen..

Davon ab war das meines Wissens in der Geschichte grob so:
Der BCAV war seinerzeit als Landesdachverband gegründet worden, weil die LAV-Caster keinen Zugang zum LSB hatten, da dort das Prinzip pro Sportart nur ein Verband gilt und der VDSF-LV schon drin war. 
Im Laufe der Jahre hat sich die Castingführung im BCAV ziemlich verselbständigt und den Leistungssport extrem ausgeweitet, vor allem zulasten der Angler im VDSF-LV, die immer weniger von den Verbandszuwendungen des LSB abbekamen. 
Das geschah alles kaum kontrollierbar in der Regie von K. Klamet. 

Auch wurde nach meinen Infos bei Gründung des BCAV ein Selbstaufhebungsmechanismus nach zehn Jahren eingebaut, weil der zugleich als Instrument zur Förderung des Zusammengehens von VDSF-LV und LAV angesehen wurde und das Auseinanderfallen von Angeln und Castingsport verhindert werden sollte. 

Der BCAV ist aber in seiner Geschichte stattdessen anscheinend eher als Instrument missbraucht worden, den Castingsport finanziell abzukoppeln und noch weniger kontrollierbar zu machen. ..


----------



## torstenhtr (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Zum Teil ist das korrekt, einige Details hast du jedoch meiner Meinung nach verdreht dargestellt. Das ist denke ich verständlich, weil die Dinge schwer zu durchblicken sind. Z.B. "Das geschah alles kaum kontrollierbar in der Regie von K. Klamet." - naja, mittlerweile ist Detlef Schmidt vom DAV LV Berlin Präsident des BCAV - es ist sogar so das der DAV mehr Präsidiumsmitglieder stellt. Du kannst die Protokolle der letzten Sitzungen auf der Homepage des VDSF Berlin nachlesen. Vgl. http://www.vdsfberlinbrandenburg.de/fileadmin/bcav/ 

Also beschreibe ich ein paar Dinge, bevor ich auf die Versammlung eingehe.

Ich denke, eine gute Grundlage ist die Tischvorlage, die damals Thomas Günther geschrieben hat:

http://www.vdsfberlinbrandenburg.de/fileadmin/bcav/tischverlage_20011101.pdf

Hier werden die Motivationen ganz gut beschrieben.

Primär ging es in der Tat um den Castingsport, Zitat aus der Tischvorlage:

"[..] 

Warum ein Dachverband?

Die Castingsportler des Landesanglerverbandes wollen und sollen in den Landessportbund. Wegen eines sogen. Einplatzprinzips musste der LSB diesen Wunsch mit Hinweis auf unsere Mitgliedschaft als Fachverband ablehnen und wurde darauf hin verklagt. Das Gericht überließ es dem VDSF und DAV, miteinander mit dem Ziel eines Eintrittes der DAV-Castingsportler in den LSB zu verhandeln.

[..]

Ist die Trennung des Castingsports im Dachverband sinnvoll?

Nein. Castingsport und Angelfischerei gehören zusammen. Aber das war im Berliner Dachverband mit dem DAV nicht zu erreichen

[..]"

Dies war eine gute Idee (selbst der VDSF Präsident sowie der Ausbildungs-Referent hatten das am Samstag erwähnt). Das hat in den letzten Jahren auch funktioniert.

Weiterhin ist zu bemerken, das der Verband Sportfördermittel durch die Mitgliedschaft im LSB erhält. Dies ist auch der Punkt, wobei du falsch liegst - wie dem Namen auch klar zu entnehmen handelt es sich um Mittel, die den Sport fördern sollen. Die Kosten des Castingsports werden - so weit ich informiert bin - komplett durch diese Förderungen getragen. Der LSB fördert keine Maßnahmen, die nichts mit dem Sport zu tun haben - das Angeln an sich zählt für den LSB nicht als Sport und ist nicht förderwürdig. Auch das wurde korrekt von dem Präsidenten/Ausbildungs-Referenten am Samstag festgestellt.

Dann muss man unterscheiden zwischen Leistungssportförderung und Verbandszuwendung. Die entsprechenden Förderprogramme werden auf der Seite des LSB Berlin gelistet: 
http://www.lsb-berlin.net/angebote/foerderprogramme/

Mit der Leistungssportförderung werden z.B. folgende Dinge finanziert (vgl. Zuwendungsrichtlinien für den Leistungssport): 

* Trainingslager für Kadersportler
* Reisekosten für herrausragende nationale / internationale Wettkämpfe
* Anschaffung von Sportgeräten, Materialen und Sportausrüstungsgegenständen für den Leistungssport
* sonstige Leistungssportförderungen, bei denen einen besondere Notwendigkeit besteht
* Trainer mit Anstellung beim Verband
* Honorartrainer

Ich z.B. habe Reisekosten für die deutsche Meisterschaft erhalten - Gerät habe ich mir alles selbst gekauft, auch wenn ich theoretisch anrecht auf Förderung gehabt hätte.

Es gibt weiterhin die sog. "Verbandszuwendung", vgl. dazu die Verwendungsrichtlinien für die Gewährung von Verbandszuwendungen.

Diese ist gedeckelt gemäß §3 (1) a) der LSB Satzung Berlin €3000/Jahr + 1800€/Jahr (mehr als 1000 Mitglieder) + €4,05/Jahr/pro Mitglied.

Führt der Verband *keine* Spitzensportaktivitäten durch, erhält er einen wesentlich kleineren Betrag von 3000€/Jahr + 1,62€/Mitglied.

Was kann damit gefördert werden? Gemäß 3.1 der Verwendungsrichtlinie gilt:

"[..] 3.2 Eine Bewilligung erfolgt nur zur Finanzierung der Verbandsaufgaben (sportliche Aufgaben und Verwaltungszwecke) [..]"

"[..] 7.4 Nicht verbrauchte Mittel im Förderungszeitraum
sind unverzüglich an den Landessportbund
Berlin zurückzuzahlen. [..]"

Auch hier ist zu bemerken das ausschließlich der Sport gefördert wird. 
Genau diesen Punkt hat jedoch der Präsident auf der Deligiertenversammlung anders gesehen, es folgt mein kleiner subjektiver Bericht ..


----------



## torstenhtr (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Es fing schon merkwürdig an, man sollte sich auf einen Zettel eintragen - jedoch wurde gar nicht geprüft ob die Angaben stimmen, die man dort schreibt. Auch erfolgte keinerlei Prüfung des Mitgliedsausweises, ich hätte sonstwas schreiben können (ich war z.B. nur Gast und hatte kein Stimmrecht) ..

Viele Regularien schienen mir verletzt zu sein, einige Verbände hatten gar nicht rechtzeitig eine Einladung erhalten. Unser Verein hat gar keine Einladung bekommen (angeblich falsche Adresse in der Datenbank, obwohl dies sauber von unserem Vereinsvorsitzenden kommuniziert wurde) Dies hat man zu Beginn der Versammlung auch festgestellt, Einige meinten man müsste die Versammlung abbrechen.

Tja, die Versammlung lief dann so, dass der Präsident und der Ausbildungs-Referent meinten im Präsidium will man eher gegen die Verlängerung des BCAV stimmen. (Meine Meinung: subjektive Beeinflussung) Das Präsidium möchte aber die Deligierten nach einem Meinungsbild befragen.

Zuerst hat der Ausbildungs-Referent eine mehrseitige Powerpoint-Präsentation gezeigt. Dort war der Grundtenor, dass die Gelder fast ausschließlich in den Leistungsport des Castings fließen, kaum Mittel für den Breitensport. O-Ton war dann *"die Angler sind neidisch auf die Fördermittel die der Castingsport erhält"*.
Daher hatten sie als "letzte Chance" für den BCAV angeboten, das der VDSF 25% der Verbandszuwendungen des LSB für interne Zwecke erhält und die Verlängerung auf 3 Jahre begrenzt wird. Es ging im Prinzip um eine Änderung der Satzung des BCAV. Der Präsident hat dann angedeutet, dass wenn der BCAV aufgelöst wird, der VDSF erst einmal 2 Jahre keine Förderung erhält. Wobei er dann anmerkte, das bisher die Gelder ohnehin nur in den Leistungssport fließen. Er meinte das wären nur 50 Leute die dann die Förderung erhalten, wobei viele von den Leistungskadern angeblich nicht mal aus Berlin kommen (er brachte das Beispiel das jemand aus Rostock für Berlin startet). Für den VDSF würde sich also nicht viel verändern ..

Später wurde klar, wozu denn die 25% gebraucht werden, der Präsident erwähnte das er 2013 einen Ausgabestopp verhängen musste, weil die Finanzen so schlecht aussehen. (Also sollen die Fördermittel verwendet werden um Haushaltsmittel zu stopfen, wie soll das gehen wenn diese doch zweckgebunden an den Sport sind?)

Insgesamt ist dann eine recht feindseelige Stimmung gegen das Casting entstanden, einer von den anwesenden Deligierten fragte gar, ob überhaupt jemand aus Berlin noch Casting macht. Es brach eine Diskussion an und irgendwie hatte ich den Eindruck, viele hatten eine vorgefasste Meinung.

Dann hat der Vizepräsident versucht viele Argumente zu relativieren, wobei es da teilw. zu Tulmulten kam und einige Deligierte ihm nicht glauben wollten. Der Jugendwart hat ihn im Hintergrund bei manchen Aussagen ausgelacht (ist mir aufgefallen).

Der Vizepräsident war stark in der Defensive, ist dabei auch auf die Forderungen eingegangen und wollte eine Einigung erzielen. Der Präsident und der Jugendwart hatten sich jedoch einfach viel besser vorbereitet und schienen die Meinung sehr stark zu beeinflussen. 

Weiterhin hat der Präsident erwähnt, das eine Vereinigung der beiden Landesverbände über den BCAV (theoretisch) möglich ist, ohne das beide Verbände Sportfördermittel verlieren würden. Dazu hat er dann eine "Geschichte" von einer BCAV-Sitzung erzählt - angeblich hätte ihn wohl der Präsident des DAV Berlin beleidigt in dem er sinngemäß laut meinte "Der Fisch stinkt vom Kopfe her ..". Auch würde die DAV Seite einige Abmachungen nicht einhalten. Meiner Meinung nach hat er durch diverse Anektoten versucht den BCAV schlecht darzustellen.

Der Trainer meines Vereins hat sich dann gemeldet auch noch ein paar Argumente vorgetragen, z.B. Details zu Förderungen, was wir konkret erhalten, aber das hatte dann nicht mehr viel genutzt.

--

Dann kam eine Pause ..

.. nach der Pause hat der Präsident wohl aus unserer Ecke mitbekommen, das wir vielleicht die Abstimmung anzweifeln werden und insbesondere nicht über die 25% der Verbandszuwendungen abstimmen wollen. (Tatsache war, das in der Einladung gar nicht drin stand, das über die Zusätze zum Antrag abgestimmt wird, ursprünglich ging es nur um die Verlängerung des BCAV ja oder nein).

Er meinte dann auf einmal, dass er klar gegen den das Deligiertenvotum hinwegsetzen wird, auf der Hauptversammlung des BCAV nach seinem Ermessen stimmen wird (sinngemäß) falls wir gegen die heutige Abstimmung protestieren werden. Einer der Deligierten hat sich dann gemeldet und meinte das unser Protest erst recht seine Meinung beinflusst hat und er gegen den BCAV stimmen wird.

--

Tja - dann kam es zur Abstimmung - jemand hatte gefragt ob man nicht eine geheime Abstimmung durchführen könnte - der Präsident hat das abgelehnt mit Hinweis auf die Satzung. Also wurde offen abgestimmt. Merkwürdigerweise wurden die Stimmen des Präsidiums mitgezählt, obwohl es doch um ein Meinungsbild der Deligierten ging? Das alles lief alles sehr chaotisch ab, man wusste auch nicht genau, wer denn nun stimmberechtigt ist.

Und das Resultat ist ja bekannt. Übrigens hat der Präsident *gegen* den BCAV gestimmt.

Wer hat jetzt gewonnen?

Meine Meinung: Gar keiner. Der BCAV wird aufgelöst, die Fusion zwischen VDSF und DAV in Berlin rückt in weite Ferne, es gibt vermutl. einen jahrelangen Rechtsstreit zw. DAV und VDSF - weil ja beide sich neu bewerben werden um den Platz im LSB. Die leidtragenden sind die Sportler, insb. die Jugend.

--

Für mich war das die erste Deligiertenversammlung, die ich als Gast besucht habe. Wenn alle Versammlungen so ablaufen .. gute Nacht. Als Sportler war es für mich sehr enttäuschend, in keinster Weise wurde darauf eingegangen, das wir im Namen des VDSF sportliche Erfolge erbringen (außer vielleicht vom Vizepräsidenten). Ich hatte den Eindruck es geht immer nur um persönliche Differenzen der Präsidiumsmitglieder und nicht um die Sache.

Ich habe für mich die Entscheidung getroffen, das ich den VDSF verlassen werde. Als Sportler wurde ich durch diese Entscheidung mit Füssen getreten und als Angler hat der VDSF nichts zu bieten (ich bin auch Mitglied im DAV Brandenburg).


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Ich habe für mich die Entscheidung getroffen, das ich den VDSF verlassen werde. Als Sportler wurde ich durch diese Entscheidung mit Füssen getreten und als Angler hat der VDSF nichts zu bieten (ich bin auch Mitglied im DAV Brandenburg).



äääääääääääääääääääääh - nur zu Deiner Info:
DAV gibt's nicht mehr, nur noch den VDSF, umbenannt in DAFV..

Deutschland, einig Anglerland (wie man hier ja wieder sieht ;-)))...

oder so.............


----------



## Sharpo (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Es fing schon merkwürdig an, man sollte sich auf einen Zettel eintragen - jedoch wurde gar nicht geprüft ob die Angaben stimmen, die man dort schreibt. Auch erfolgte keinerlei Prüfung des Mitgliedsausweises, ich hätte sonstwas schreiben können (ich war z.B. nur Gast und hatte kein Stimmrecht) ..
> 
> Viele Regularien schienen mir verletzt zu sein, einige Verbände hatten gar nicht rechtzeitig eine Einladung erhalten. Unser Verein hat gar keine Einladung bekommen (angeblich falsche Adresse in der Datenbank, obwohl dies sauber von unserem Vereinsvorsitzenden kommuniziert wurde) Dies hat man zu Beginn der Versammlung auch festgestellt, Einige meinten man müsste die Versammlung abbrechen.
> 
> ...




|kopfkrat

Redest Du von der Versammlung am 11.01.2014?

Falls ja dann:  :vik::vik::vik:

DAV und VDSF gibt es seit Ende 2012 nicht mehr. Ins Handelsregister eingetragen wurde dies ca. Mitte 2013.


|uhoh:

Also wenn man dort ernsthaft noch von DAV und VDSf gesprochen hat.....dann Prost Mahlzeit.
Armes Deutschland. 

Mit fehlen die Worte.


----------



## torstenhtr (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Danke, das ist natürlich korrekt .. die korrekte Bezeichnung ist Landesanglerverband Brandenburg e.V. (war gestern wohl zu spät ..) 

Von offizieller Seite ist man sich nicht so sicher, so steht in der aktuellen Verbandszeitung 1/2014 immer noch "DAV" im Logo (auf der Homepage hat man das schon korrigiert) ..
Aber schau doch mal, wie sich der Berliner Verband nennt, siehe Homepage http://www.landesanglerverband-berlin.de/  ..


----------



## Sharpo (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Für einen nicht DAV LV Berlin Angehörigen mag Deine Beschreibung einfach mit DAV Berlin und die Nennung VDSF verwirrend gewesen sein.  :g

Ich bin in der Tat von den zwei Alt- Bundesverbänden ausgegangen, weil der DAV halt auch seinen Sitz in Berlin hat(te). 
Dennoch gibt es keinen VDSF. 

Daran sollte man sich auch in seiner Artikulierung langsam gewöhnen.

Dann wäre das Missverständnis DAV LV Berlin wahrscheinlich nicht zustande gekommen.


----------



## Brotfisch (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Torsten erst einmal ganz herzlichen Dank für den lesenswerten Bericht von der Sitzung. Obwohl Du erkennbar zur "Sportfraktion" zählst, bemühst Du Dich sehr stark um Objektivität und das gefällt mir - gerade bei diesem komplizierten Thema - sehr gut.

Dankbar bin ich auch für Deine Erläuterungen des Unterschiedes zwischen der Leistungssportförderung und der Verbandszuwendung. Hinsichtlich des Leistungssports ist es ja völlig in Ordnung, wenn diese Mittel vom Sport bzw. vom BCAV autonom verwaltet und voll ausgegeben werden. Da gibt es auch keinen Neid, weil keine Konkurrenz. Problematisch ist es aber, wenn der LV muss mangels flüssiger Mittel des BCAV zu  Saisonbeginn vorschießen und sieht die Fördergelder erst am Saisonende wieder. Dann müssen die Angler nämlich mit ihren Aktionen zurückstehen, weil kein Geld mehr da ist. 
Die Verbandszuwendung dient vor allem der Deckung des Verwaltungsbetriebes. Die Vielzahl von Sportveranstaltungen bringt einen enormen administrativen Aufwand mit sich (Abrechnungen etc.). Das macht ungefähr 90% der Arbeit in der Geschäftsstelle aus. Wenn nun diese Verbandszuwendung, die diese Kosten decken soll, stattdessen in den Sportbetrieb gesteckt wird, dann entsteht die Situation, dass - zugespitzt formuliert - die Angler die Verwaltung des Sportbetriebs finanzieren und für die eigene Verwaltung kein Geld mehr da ist. Und genauso hat es der BCAV zulasten der Angler im LV beschlossen. Daher kann keine Rede davon sein, dass der Präsident Haushaltslöcher mit Sportmitteln stopfen will. Genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Die Vorfinanzierung des Sportbetriebes reisst strukturelle Lücken in den Haushalt des LV. Und dieses Problem gilt es zu beenden.

Es geht nicht um eine Anti-Sport-Politik. Du hast ja selbst darauf hingewiesen, dass es bei Gründung des BCAV Anliegen war, Casting und Angeln zusammenzuhalten und genau aus diesem Grund der Selbstauflösungsmechanismus in die BCAV-Satzung geschrieben wurde. Es geht jetzt darum, dass die Angler jetzt ihre berechtigten (finanziellen) Interessen gegenüber einer Anti-Angler-Politik der Castingsportoberen wahrnehmen. Und dafür haben die Delegierten am 11.1.14 die Grundlage geschaffen. Der BCAV hat sich im Laufe der Jahre als nicht geeignet erwiesen, die Fusion der beiden Landesverbände zu fördern und Sport und Angeln zusammenzuhalten. Vielmehr hat sich der Sport durch den BCAV immer mehr verselbständigt und bewusst und aktiv immer mehr der (Haushalts-)kontrolle durch den LV entzogen.

In der aufgeheitzten Situation einer solchen Sitzung, bei der die Interessengegensätze innerhalb des LV-Präsidiums offen zu Tage treten, ist es nicht immer leicht, für Ordnung zu sorgen und alle notwendigen Signale rüberzubringen. Du kannst aber sicher davon ausgehen, dass es dem Präsidenten nicht darum geht, den Sport "kleinzumachen" oder Sportlern ihre Betätigungsmöglichkeiten zu nehmen. Es ist sein Anliegen und seine Aufgabe, einen gerechten Interessenausgleich zwischen allen Aktiven im LV herzustellen und zu verhindern, dass zahlende Angler mit ihren Aktivitäten zurückstecken müssen, um Sportveranstaltungen und den immensen Aufwand der Sportadministration vorfinanzieren zu müssen. Schließlich gibt es auch in der Castinghochburg Berlin immer noch mehr Angler als Leistungssportler.

Es würde mich freuen, wenn Du diese Informationen auch bei Deinen Austrittsüberlegungen berücksichtigen würdest. 
Alles Gute!


----------



## Brotfisch (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Für einen nicht DAV LV Berlin Angehörigen mag Deine Beschreibung einfach mit DAV Berlin und die Nennung VDSF verwirrend gewesen sein.  :g
> 
> Ich bin in der Tat von den zwei Alt- Bundesverbänden ausgegangen, weil der DAV halt auch seinen Sitz in Berlin hat(te).
> Dennoch gibt es keinen VDSF.
> ...



Und leider heißt der andere immer noch "VDSF-Landesverband Berlin-Brandenburg e.V.", obwohl es einen VDSF gar nicht mehr gibt. Da steht mal eine Namensänderung an. Aber das, was Torsten berichtet hat, war vordringlicher.


----------



## Sharpo (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Jetzt verwirrst Du mich komplett.
War mit VDSF in torsten´s Bericht der VDSF LV Berlin gemeint?
Falls ja, Sorry...dann habe ich da komplett etwas Missverstanden.
Entschuldigung!



Edit:
Unter dieser Annahme, macht das ganze Sinn.
Ups.
Danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## torstenhtr (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Danke Leute, natürlich sind die Landesverbände gemeint und diese tragen immer noch das Präfix DAV bzw. VDSF und hatte ich damit abgekürzt.

@brotfisch:
Danke für deine lobenden Worte; ich sehe die meisten Punkte ähnlich - schreibe am Abend noch etwas dazu.


----------



## torstenhtr (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Thomas,



> Problematisch ist es aber, wenn der LV muss mangels flüssiger Mittel des BCAV zu Saisonbeginn vorschießen und sieht die Fördergelder erst am Saisonende wieder.



So weit ich weiss, gibt es dazu Rücklagen - das erschien mir auch gar nicht das Problem. Anscheinend hat man eine Überweisung nicht korrekt getätigt und nur deshalb ist man in eine schwierige Situation gerutscht. Der Präsident hat von einem Negativhaushalt gesprochen; irgendwo muss es ein Defizit gegeben haben. D.h. auch ganz ohne Sport und ohne Förderung würde man perspektivisch in Probleme geraten. 



> Die Verbandszuwendung dient vor allem der Deckung des Verwaltungsbetriebes. Die Vielzahl von Sportveranstaltungen bringt einen enormen administrativen Aufwand mit sich (Abrechnungen etc.). Das macht ungefähr 90% der Arbeit in der Geschäftsstelle aus. Wenn nun diese Verbandszuwendung, die diese Kosten decken soll, stattdessen in den Sportbetrieb gesteckt wird, dann entsteht die Situation, dass - zugespitzt formuliert - die Angler die Verwaltung des Sportbetriebs finanzieren und für die eigene Verwaltung kein Geld mehr da ist.



Richtig, genau für diese Zwecke dient die Verbandszuwendung u.a.  Aber darauf wurde gar nicht richtig eingegangen, ich konnte in keinster Weise nachvollziehen, welche Beträge nun tatsächlich die Verwaltung des Sports in Anspruch nimmt.
Meines Erachtens ist hier in Berlin für diese Verwaltung die auch dir bekannte Castingreferentin zuständig, viele dieser für den Sport notwendigen Verwaltungsaufgaben erledigt sie ehrenamtlich. Vermutl. wäre es am besten, wenn ich sie dazu befrage, welche Summen tatsächlich auflaufen (sie war nicht anwesend bei der Versammlung). Der Vizepräsident hatte nur kurz erwähnt, dass auch Schreibkräfte mit diesen Mitteln bezahlt wurden.

Stattdessen wurde die Präsentation des Ausbildungs-Referenten hastig durchgezogen (damit die Historie des BCAV erklärt) und in der letzten Folie wurden Forderungen aufgestellt z.B. das der Landesverband pauschal 25% der Verbandszuwendungen beanspruchen will. Es wurde jedoch nicht erläutert, was genau damit finanziert werden soll. Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass sie nicht wussten, dass auch diese Mittel nur zur Finanzierung von Aufgaben, die im Zusammenhang mit dem Sport stehen, gewährt werden. Es wurde z.B. das Beispiel des DAV gebracht, dort ist das Jugendzentrum abgebrannt. Es wurde (sinngemäß) vermutet, das die Fördermittel zum "Aufbau ihrer abgebrannten Hütte" dienen.

Weiterhin hat man gar nicht den Unterschied zwischen Leistungssportförderung, der Verbandszuwendung usw. erläutert. Man hat auch unterschlagen, dass auf Grund der Spitzensportaktivitäten ein höherer Satz ausgezahlt wird. All das habe ich mir selbst erarbeitet. 

--

Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass die Deligierten den Sinn und Zweck des BCAVs und die Förderungen nicht verstanden haben. Ein Deligierter meinte z.B. zum Schluss, kurz vor der Abstimung, (O-Ton): "Wir stimmen das Ding ab, dann kicken wa auf die Uhr, es ist Virtel Sechse .. Ich will euch wirklich nicht beleidigen, verstanden haben wa bestimmt nur die Hälfte".

--



> Es ist sein Anliegen und seine Aufgabe, einen gerechten Interessenausgleich zwischen allen Aktiven im LV herzustellen



Natürlich, hat er sogar erwähnt. Jedoch hätte ich dann erwartet, das er die Sache objektiv und neutral beleuchtet, genau die Vor- und Nachteile auflistet, die Förderbedingungen erklärt - wer auf was Anspruch hat. Diesen Eindruck hatte ich leider nicht.


----------



## Brotfisch (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Lieber Torsten,

ich kann Deine Ausführungen gut nachvollziehen, auch wenn ich selbst nicht bei dieser Sitzung war. Aber ich kenne die Situation solcher Versammlungen zu diesem Thema, dass dem VDSF LV ja bereits seit vielen Jahren auf den Nägeln brennt, nur allzu gut.

Der Sachverhalt ist ungeheuer komplex. Daher ist es auch ungemein schwierig, ihn "adressatengerecht" und doch vollständig und halbwegs objektiv darzustellen. Ich habe es seinerzeit mit einem dreizehnseitigen (!) höchst sachlichen "Finanzbericht" versucht und hatte das Gefühl, dass über dessen Inhalt erst recht nicht einmal ansatzweise gesprochen wurde. 

Viele Delegierten erwarten auch, dass das Präsidium alle Probleme gelöst haben muss und lediglich noch einen Bericht vorlegt, damit entlastet werden kann. Die Bereitschaft, an der Lösung mitzuwirken und sich in Thematiken wirklich einzulesen - dafür wird das Gremium JHV ja manchmal gebraucht - ist höchst unterschiedlich ausgeprägt. Viele, manchmal sogar Präsidiumsmitglieder, verstehen nicht, dass die Struktur eines LV-Haushaltes völlig anders ist als die, die sie aus ihren Vereinshaushalten her kennen.

Die Situation im VDSF-LV ist heute natürlich teilweise eine andere. Zwar gab es damals bereits die von Dir benannte ehrenamtliche Castingreferentin. Aber damals wurde das Gros der administrativen Arbeiten von der hauptamtlichen Angestellten in der Geschäftsstelle erledigt. Und natürlich auch von der Finanzreferentin, vom Vizepräsidenten für Finanzen. Für die Ehrenamtlichen war dieses mit einem ganz erheblichen Aufwand verbunden. Man kann dieses ja für ok halten, solange der Verbandszuschuss tatsächlich auch im allgemeinen Haushalt landet und nicht im Sportbetrieb. Heute gibt es keine hauptamtliche Kraft mehr und soweit ich weiß auch keinen Vizepräsidenten für Finanzen und keinen Finanzreferenten und mir ist schleierhaft, wie unter den Bedingungen die Arbeit weggestemmt wird.

Zum Thema Rücklagen: Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass es davon ausreichend gibt. Denn der LV fährt seit Jahren einen rigiden Einsparkurs. Du hast insofern recht, als man Rücklagen in gewissem Umfange bilden sollte, auch um ggf. Vorfinanzierungen machen zu können. Aber wer hat denn die Rücklagen wodurch zu bilden? Wenn der Castingsportbetrieb 100% "seiner" Gelder im Haushaltsjahr verausgabt, dann können die Rücklagen zur Vorfinanzierung der nächsten Saison ja nur bei den sonstigen Aktivitäten, also aus den  Anglern erwirtschaftet werden. Das geht nur durch Einsparungen bei Fischen, Jugend, Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, kurz beim gesamten nichtsportlichen Leistungsangebot. Die Angler sind quasi gezwungen, dem Sport einen zinslosen Dispositionskredit zu gewähren. Um das tun zu können, wurde zu meiner Zeit der Zuschuss zu Fischveranstaltungen drastisch gekürzt und die administrativen Kosten gesenkt. Mein Nachfolger sah sich veranlasst, im Bereich Jugend zu kürzen und das Lachswiederansiedlungsprogramm einzustellen, es folgten weitere Einsparungen in der Sparte Fischen und beim Personal und im administrativen Bereich. Dass es kaum gelingt, auch nur annähernd ausreichend ehrenamtliche Präsidiumsmitglieder zu gewinnen, hängt sicher auch damit zusammen, dass leere Kassen im Bereich Fischen und Jugend (Nichtsport) nicht gerade einladend sind, sich zu engagieren. 
Ein Ausweg könnten natürlich Beitragserhöhungen sein. Das habe ich immer versucht zu vermeiden, so lange das Problem der Sportfinanzierung nicht gelöst war. Denn sonst würde es bedeuten, dass das Gros der Mitglieder, die nunmal kein Leistungssport betreiben, Mehraufwendungen ausgesetzt würden einzig und allein, um die wenigen Leistungssportler vorfinanzieren zu können.
Nach meiner Einschätzung gäbe es nach den jahrelangen Einsparorgien ohne Sport kein strukturelles Haushaltsdefizit, auch wenn ich den aktuellen Stand nicht habe.


----------



## Knispel (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Auf jeden Fall scheinen die wieder neue Orden und Ehrenzeichen eingekauft zuhaben. Eine neue Ehrenordnung haben sie sich bereits gegeben
http://www.lfvbremen.de/temp/ehrenzeichen2014.pdf

etwas nach unten scrollen, da kommt der DAFV


----------



## Elbangler_70 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Orden braucht das Land.:q


----------



## muddyliz (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Knispel schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall scheinen die wieder neue Orden und Ehrenzeichen eingekauft zuhaben. Eine neue Ehrenordnung haben sie sich bereits gegeben
> http://www.lfvbremen.de/temp/ehrenzeichen2014.pdf
> 
> etwas nach unten scrollen, da kommt der DAFV





> hervorragende sportliche Erfolge mit dem Gewinn einer Europa- oder
> Weltmeisterschaft oder mehrmaligem Gewinn vorderer Plätze bei Europa-
> oder Weltmeisterschaften vollbracht hat


Betrifft das jetzt nur die Caster oder auch normale Angler? Frau Dr. hat ja dazu widersprüchliche Angaben gemacht.
Es wird langsam Zeit, dass sich die im DAFV-BV mal auf eine Linie einigen und nicht nur ihre Hintern wärmen.


----------



## Brotfisch (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Was hat das Thema Ehrenzeichen mit dem Thema "Wo das Geld hinfließt......" zu tun? Die Satzungsdokumente sehen vor, dass eine neue Ehrenordnung zu machen ist. Das ist geschehen. Unspektakulärer geht es ja wohl gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Ich finde das auch einen tollen Arbeitsnachweis  (ist praktisch ohne viel Änderung eh die alte vom VDSF) und das mit den Ehrenzeichen (was ist eigentlich mit den alten vom VDSF? Die noch in der Bilanz auftauchten.. Werden die jetzt verkauft, um die Bilanz zu rechtfertigen und das Geld aus der Bilanz zu aktivieren??) und der Ehrenordnung war sicher das drängendste Problem für Angler (sorry, organisierte Angelfischer...), dass deswegen sofort angegangen wurde..

Das ist ja soooo wichtig für jeden Angler......

Klasse!!

Oder hab ich was verpasst, und es wurde sonst noch was für Angler Wichtiges - z. B. wie man es seitens des BV mit Wertungsangeln hält zukünftig  (wie Brotfisch richtigerweise bemerkte, Thema hier ist Casting - der Wettbewerb der organisierten Angelfischer) - schon beschlossen????????


----------



## Astacus74 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Hallo in die Runde,

mein Angelverein hat sich vor zig Jahren die Frage gestellt was bringt uns der VDSF damals hieß er noch so nach überlegungen und einen Blick in die Bücher nichts dann die Frage wieso bezahlen wie dann Geld für nichts also sind wir ausgetreten das Geld was dadurch frei wurde haben wir in unsere Gewässer investiert.
Sollten diesem Beispiel alle Vereine folgen???? was meint ihr wenn da auf einmal zahlose Kündigungen eintreffen dann gerät der Wasserkopf aber ganz schnell ins Grübeln....ob er sich aber ändert????


Gruß Frank


----------



## Dorschgreifer (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Knispel schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall scheinen die wieder neue Orden und Ehrenzeichen eingekauft zuhaben. Eine neue Ehrenordnung haben sie sich bereits gegeben
> http://www.lfvbremen.de/temp/ehrenzeichen2014.pdf
> 
> etwas nach unten scrollen, da kommt der DAFV


 
Wo gibt es denn die neue Ehrenordnung des DAFV?

Die Verlinkung ist nur die vom LFV-Bremen und unten erwähnt, dass es eine redaktionelle Änderung ist, beschlossen in 1991. Wahrscheinlich wurde lediglich VDSF durch DAFV ersetzt.. 

Oder weiß jemand etwas anderes?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Astacus74 schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> mein Angelverein hat sich vor zig Jahren die Frage gestellt was bringt uns der VDSF damals hieß er noch so nach überlegungen und einen Blick in die Bücher nichts dann die Frage wieso bezahlen wie dann Geld für nichts also sind wir ausgetreten das Geld was dadurch frei wurde haben wir in unsere Gewässer investiert.
> Sollten diesem Beispiel alle Vereine folgen???? was meint ihr wenn da auf einmal zahlose Kündigungen eintreffen dann gerät der Wasserkopf aber ganz schnell ins Grübeln....ob er sich aber ändert????
> ...



Auch wenn ich dir komplett zustimme (finanziell ausbluten lassen, diese Verbände. Und nein, zu Änderungen im Sinne von Anglern oder dem Angeln sind die nicht fähig) ist das hier Offtopic, Du kannst aber dazu gerne ein eigenes Thema aufmachen..

Hier gings um die finanziellen VDSF- (und jetzige DAFV) Machenschaften in Bezug auf Casting, und wie darunter Angler leiden müssen.


----------



## Sharpo (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Astacus74 schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> mein Angelverein hat sich vor zig Jahren die Frage gestellt was bringt uns der VDSF damals hieß er noch so nach überlegungen und einen Blick in die Bücher nichts dann die Frage wieso bezahlen wie dann Geld für nichts also sind wir ausgetreten das Geld was dadurch frei wurde haben wir in unsere Gewässer investiert.
> Sollten diesem Beispiel alle Vereine folgen???? was meint ihr wenn da auf einmal zahlose Kündigungen eintreffen dann gerät der Wasserkopf aber ganz schnell ins Grübeln....ob er sich aber ändert????
> ...




Als Angelverein könnt ihr dem VDSF nicht kündigen.
Ihr habt die Mitgliedschaft im LV gekündigt.

|uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Auch wenn das hier wieder OT ist:
Stimmt,
Und raus aus dem LV heisst eben auch raus aus dem BV und damit 
denen die Kohle entzogen.

Gut so!!!
OT aus


----------



## raubangler (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Schöner anonymer Brief.....

_"Knappheit schafft keine Synergien."
_
Klar doch.
Deshalb fusionieren Firmen ja meist in Krisenzeiten.
Bzgl. des Verbandes:
Nur noch eine Verwaltung, Webmaster etc. etc. etc.

"So erfolgt die Aufwandsentschädigung für Castingfunktionäre überwiegend  aus dem allgemeinen und damit nicht sportförderungsfähigen Budget. "

Kann der Bursche auch mal Zahlen liefern?

Sorry, aber so, wie das geschrieben wurde (und dann auch noch anonym...),  ist das ans Bein pinkeln aus der letzten Reihe.

Falls es zwischenzeitlich schon aufgeklärt wurde, bitte ich um Verzeihung.
Ich konnte nicht alle Seiten lesen.


----------



## raubangler (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

....und auch wenn dieser Troet schon etwas aelter ist.

Warum wird Casting vom Verband unterstuetzt?
Die Jäger finanzieren ja auch nicht die Schuetzenvereine.
Koennte es sein, dass es nur der Tarnung dient?
Analog dem Maentelchen eines Umweltschutzvereins?
Wir sind fuer den Sport und den Umweltschutz, also sind wir gut.


----------



## torstenhtr (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



> Warum wird Casting vom Verband unterstuetzt?
> Die Jäger finanzieren ja auch nicht die Schuetzenvereine.


Ein gerne genutztes "Totschlagargument", nur hinkt der Vergleich gewaltig. Hatte ich schon einmal in diesem Thread beantwortet:



> Das ist auch ein Vergleich Äpfel mit Birnen. Es gibt in Deutschland ca.  300000 Jäger und etwa 1,1 Mio. Sportschützen. Ergo eine völlig andere  Situation, die Mehrheit der Sportschützen können keine Jäger sein.


Weiterhin möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass - historisch gesehen - die Sportschützen ursprünglich *nichts mit den Jägern* zu tun haben. Es gibt einen militärischen Hintergrund, vgl. z.B. den folgenden Wikipedia-Eintrag: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sportschie%C3%9Fen

Zitat:
"[..]
Das Sportschießen hat insbesondere in Europa eine lange Tradition. Das  korporierte Schützenwesen geht auf die Bürgerwehren der Städte zurück.  In Deutschland und in den angrenzenden Nachbarländern gibt es zum  Beispiel bereits seit dem Mittelalter Schützengilden. Davon zeugt unter  anderem das berühmteste Bild des niederländischen Malers Rembrandt, Die Nachtwache  von (1642), welches die Amsterdamer Bürgerwehr darstellt, eine  Schützengilde. Der erste bezeugte Schützenwettbewerb wurde aber bereits  1442 in Zürich (Schweiz) abgehalten.
[..]"

Natürlich können Jäger durchaus selbst Sportschützen sein.

Casting hingegen hatte eine völlig andere Historie, ist direkt aus dem Angeln entstanden, existiert seit ca. 150 Jahren und war in Deutschland wie auch in vielen anderen Ländern den Angelverbänden angegliedert. 
Ich wüsste spontan eigentlich keine Sportart, die eine Analogie zum Casting besitzt. Insbesondere denke ich, das Casting, im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Sportarten, noch einen sehr hohen Praxisbezug besitzt (die Techniken lassen sich nahezu 1:1 für das praktische Angeln anwenden).


Aber genug OT eigentlich wollte ich Thomas antworten, muss ich dann wohl morgen machen ..


----------



## raubangler (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

@torstenhtr
Bogenschiessen auf Tierattrappen im Wald wäre so eine Analogie.
Machen tausende und das ungefördert.

Aber der Grund für die Förderung des Castings ist ja nicht im Ursprung zu suchen.
Wie man im ersten Beitrag gut sehen kann, ist die Akzeptanz bei den Anglern hierfür überhaupt nicht vorhanden.

Deshalb meine Vermutung, dass das Casting bewusst und öffentlichkeitswirksam gefördert wird, um sich ein weiteres Tarnmäntelchen umlegen zu können.
Analog dem Umweltschutz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

War ja auch die vom Rest des Präsidiums öffentlich unwidersprochene Aussage der Präsidentin des VDSF/DAFV, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, dass "Casting der Wettkampf der Angler" sei........


----------



## torstenhtr (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



> Bogenschiessen auf Tierattrappen im Wald wäre so eine Analogie. Machen tausende und das ungefördert.


Du hast mich verloren .. wo existiert denn die praktische Anwendung des Bogenschießens in Deutschland? Das ist doch nur noch reiner Sport. Bogenschießen wird sehr wohl gefördert und ist zudem eine olympische Sportart. Zum Schießen auf Tierattrappen sehe ich gar keine Parallelen. Das wäre wie werfen auf Fischattrappen :q

Aber bitte zurück zum Thema: Es ging dem "anonymen Schreiber" nicht darum den Sport generell in Frage zu stellen, sondern wie die Mittel verteilt werden.

--
Thomas:



> Der Sachverhalt ist ungeheuer komplex. Daher ist es auch ungemein  schwierig, ihn "adressatengerecht" und doch vollständig und halbwegs  objektiv darzustellen. Ich habe es seinerzeit mit einem dreizehnseitigen  (!) höchst sachlichen "Finanzbericht" versucht und hatte das Gefühl,  dass über dessen Inhalt erst recht nicht einmal ansatzweise gesprochen  wurde.


Ich hätte zumindestens erwartet, dass dargestellt wird, wo denn konkret die Probleme existieren. Ein solch sachlicher Finanzbericht wäre sicher hilfreich gewesen. So wurden nur die paar Folien überhastet dargestellt.



> Heute gibt es keine hauptamtliche Kraft mehr und soweit ich weiß auch  keinen Vizepräsidenten für Finanzen und keinen Finanzreferenten und mir  ist schleierhaft, wie unter den Bedingungen die Arbeit weggestemmt wird.


Ja, denen rennen die Leute weg .. es gibt bisher keine Nachfolger. Ich denke der Verband wird es sehr schwer haben, sich in den nächsten Jahren noch zu halten.



> Zum Thema Rücklagen: Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass es davon  ausreichend gibt. Denn der LV fährt seit Jahren einen rigiden  Einsparkurs. Du hast insofern recht, als man Rücklagen in gewissem  Umfange bilden sollte, auch um ggf. Vorfinanzierungen machen zu können.


Laut Präsidenten hat man noch Rücklagen, die aber in den nächsten Jahren schrumpfen werden. Von der Vorfinanzierung war auch kaum die Rede; wenn es denn tatsächlich ein Problem darstellt, hätte man sehr gut darauf eingehen können. Das ist eher ein Argument, das du einbringst. 
Ich kann mir aber schon vorstellen, das diese Vorfinanzierung für so einen kleinen Verband in der Tat eine Herausforderung ist - jedoch dann kann man Lösungen finden. Z.B. indem man die Vorfinanzierung auf die Leistungssportler umlegt. Auch könnte man dem finanzstärkeren DAV LV Berlin eine größere Fördersumme übertragen (zur Zeit erhält der VDSF LV BB 2/3 der Fördermittel).  

Die eigentliche Problematik scheint mir aber schrumpfende Mitgliederzahlen zu sein, aktuell besitzt der VDSF LV BB noch 2500 Mitglieder. (DAV LV Berlin: 7000 Mitglieder, LV Brandenburg: 70000 Mitglieder (!) ) Es erscheint mir unsinnig an mehreren Landesverbänden festzuhalten. Generell frage ich mich, welche Vorteile der VDSF LV BB gegenüber dem DAV Berlin oder dem LV Brandenburg noch bietet; die Verbandsgebühren sind höher bei wenig Leistungen für Angler (meine Meinung).



> Nach meiner Einschätzung gäbe es nach den jahrelangen Einsparorgien ohne  Sport kein strukturelles Haushaltsdefizit, auch wenn ich den aktuellen  Stand nicht habe.


Anscheinend schon, sonst würden die Rücklagen nicht schrumpfen.

Ganz ohne Sport hätten zudem viele Vereine eine finanzielle Mehrbelastung, denn sie profitieren von günstigen Pachten für ihre Vereinsgelände, die als Sportanlage gefördert werden. Diese befinden sich in bester Lage in Berlin .. man kann sich vorstellen, das sich die Preise ohne Förderung vervielfachen würden. Für eine Anerkennung muss man zwar nicht Mitglied im LSB sein, jedoch wird der LSB bei der Entscheidung hinzugezogen. (Vgl. Sportanlagen Nutzungsvorschriften SPAN Berlin)


----------



## raubangler (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> ...
> Aber bitte zurück zum Thema: Es ging dem "anonymen Schreiber" nicht darum den Sport generell in Frage zu stellen, sondern wie die Mittel verteilt werden.
> ...



Dieser anonyme Schreiber hat vermutlich bewusst das Casting hervorgehoben, um die vorhandene Ablehnung der Angler für diese Sportförderung auf den Verband umzulenken.

Aber auch ein Anglerverband fördert solche artfremden Dinge nicht willkürlich. Selbst wenn er so blöd ist, wie er hier manchmal dargestellt wird.
Und falls wirklich die von mir vermutete Alibifunktion ausschlaggebend sein sollte, dann müssen diese Zahlungen auch dementsprechend gewürdigt werden.


----------



## Brotfisch (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Du hast mich verloren .. wo existiert denn die praktische Anwendung des Bogenschießens in Deutschland? Das ist doch nur noch reiner Sport. Bogenschießen wird sehr wohl gefördert und ist zudem eine olympische Sportart. Zum Schießen auf Tierattrappen sehe ich gar keine Parallelen. Das wäre wie werfen auf Fischattrappen :q
> 
> Aber bitte zurück zum Thema: Es ging dem "anonymen Schreiber" nicht darum den Sport generell in Frage zu stellen, sondern wie die Mittel verteilt werden.
> 
> ...




1.) Wer sich sachlich mit der Thematik auseinandersetzen möchte, der sollte tatsächlich einen Bericht über Haushalt, Planung, aber auch die Verwendung der liquiden Mittel erhalten. Aber das ist, wie gesagt, keine leichte Lektüre und deswegen auch nicht unbedingt "mehrheitsbringend". Aber sicher steht Dir das Präsidium da für Auskünfte zur Verfügung. 

2.) Rücklagen: Natürlich gibt es noch einen Rest Rücklagen; ich meinte auch die schrumpfende Tendenz und die Nähe zum "kritischen" Verlaufspunkt. Innerhalb des BCAV könnte man zusammen mit dem LAV eine Lösung in der Vorfinanzierungsfrage finden. Aber der LAV hat angesichts der strukturellen Schrumpfung des VDSF LV BB - sowohl im finanziellen, als auch im Mitglieder-Bereich - eher Interesse an einer "Nichtlösung", was seine Position beim Zusammengehen der LVe stärken würde.

3.) Schrumpfende Mitgliederzahlen - auch das siehst Du leider richtig. Das bedeutet natürlich weniger Einnahmen. Aber das bedeutet eigentlich auch, dass die Mittel, die der LV in den Sport stecken kann bzw. durch Vorfinanzierung zur Verfügung stellen kann, auch immer weniger werden müssen. Leider sinken aber die Anforderungen des Sports daran nicht in dem erforderlichen Maße.

4.) Vorteile des VDSF LV gegenüber LAV: Das führt zur Frage, warum es überhaupt noch zwei LVe in Berlin gibt und damit zu der weiteren, was der Stand der Fusionsgespräche ist und welche Faktoren da den Fortschritt hemmen. Soweit ich informiert bin, gibt es da sehr weitreichende Vorschläge des VDSF LV, bei denen man, aus meiner Sicht, als LAV sofort zuschlagen möchte, wenn man nicht so gepolt ist, wie ich in Pkt. 2 gemutmaßt habe. Aus meiner Sicht macht diese Doppelstruktur keinen Sinn mehr - und damit auch nicht der BCAV.

5.) Ursachen der Schrumpfung der Rücklagen: Neben den sinkenden Einnahmen aus Mitgliederbeiträgen erwirtschaftet der allgemeine Betrieb insbesondere aufgrund von mehrjährigen Verpflichtungen, aus denen man nur schwer rauskommt, keine Überschüsse mehr, sondern ein strukturelles Defizit. Obwohl in der Vergangenheit und auch heute noch versucht wird, diese Bindungen zu verringern. Aber irgendwann ist der Punkt erreicht, wo der nichtsportliche Betrieb insgesamt eingeschränkt werden müsste. Das würde den LV unattraktiver machen und ist daher mit dem Risiko weiterer Mitgliederverluste verbunden.

6.) Die Sportanlagenförderung macht den Vereinen, so sie sie bekommen, tatsächlich die Pachten ihrer Vereinsgelände günstig. Für sie braucht es aber nur den hier nicht umstrittenen Breitensport, für den auch nicht viel aufgewendete wird. Der Leistungssport ist - jedenfalls in dem kostenmäßigen Aufwand, wie er betrieben wird - hierfür nicht erforderlich. Genausowenig wie die Mitgliedschaft im Landessportbund.

Ganz allgemein:
Ich weiß nicht, wer mit "anonymer Schreiber" gemeint ist. Zahlen stelle ich hier nicht zur Verfügung. Das ist Sache des Präsidiums, sie zu veröffentlichen oder eben nicht. Ich bin nicht aktiver Funktionär.
Die Diskussion, ob der Castingsport in einem Anglerverband sein sollte oder nicht, verfolge ich nicht weiter, da ich sie hier für OT halte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2014)

Interessanter Link, da da auch Bezug auf die Diskussion bei uns genommen wird:
http://www.vdsfberlinbrandenburg.de...ws]=61&cHash=4836f632e18873268e2754fbc0eee9c3

Da sieht dann schon einiges wieder anders aus, als hier teilweise geschildert wurde.....


----------



## Brotfisch (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Gratulation an Präsident Keller! Ganz im Sinne des Themas dieses threads bringt er die Wahrheit darüber ans Licht, dass erhebliche Aufwendungen der Angler in den Leistungssport fließen. Das bestätigt auch meine Ausführungen insbesondere in den # 274, 305, 310 und 328. Zweierlei wird deutlich:

1.) Erhebliche Ressourcen werden außerhalb des Casting-Etats für die Durchführung des Leistungssports eingesetzt.

2.) Dass es ohne den BCAV zu geringeren Einnahmen der Angelvereine aus Sportfördermitteln käme, ist unwahr.

Der Landesverband hat sich jüngst in einem demokratisch herbeigeführten Votum - nach intensiven Diskussionen - klar und richtigerweise dagegen ausgesprochen, den BCAV zu verlängern. Wenn jetzt durch den Sport versucht wird, dieses Votum zu umgehen mit der Behauptung, mit einem fortbestehenden BCAV wolle man die Kassen der Angelvereine entlasten, der streut Sand in die Augen der Delegierten, statt für Aufklärung zu sorgen und führt den Anglern einen Popanz vor. Sowohl in Berlin, als auch auf Bundesebene sind die Finanzen des Sports am allermeisten von Klarheit und Wahrheit entfernt. _

Wem nutzt es?_ Wenn der Sport weiterhin versucht, mit Nebelkerzen die Wahrheit über die Sportfinanzierung zu verschleiern, dann schadet dieses letztlich am allermeisten dem Sport selbst und vor allem den Sportlern.

Eisenfaust behauptet, bessere Faktenkenntnis zu besitzen als die hiesigen Kritiker, die angeblich ja einer Propaganda aufgesessen sind. Eisenfaust mag gerne einmal seine Faktenquellen nennen. Wenn jetzt versucht wird, den Leistungssportlern einzureden, dass sie in ihrem Angelverband nicht mehr erwünscht seien, dann handelt es sich allerdings wirklich um nichts anderes als Propaganda. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Darum geht es weder in diesem thread, noch ist es Anliegen von Präsident Keller oder der Mehrzahl der Delegierten des Landesverbandes. Es geht hier um Wahrheit und Transparenz. Keller hat mit seinem Statement ein wichtiges Signal in diese Richtung gesetzt. Der entsprechende Verantwortungsbeitrag des Sportmanagements steht seit Jahren aus!

Und weil das ganze Sporttrauerspiel erhebliche Auswirkungen eben auch auf Bundesebene hat, wäre es gut, wenn die für die Bundesfinanzen verantwortlich zeichnende Präsidentin Happach-Kasan nicht zuwartet, sondern schnellstmöglich versucht, dem Gesamtproblem tief auf den Grund zu gehen. Schließlich hat sie sich richtigerweise auf die Fahnen geschrieben, die Finanzen des DAFV zu sanieren. Was immer sie dabei tut, sie wird gefragt werden, ob sie den Leistungssport dabei angemessen in die Verantwortung genommen hat. Das wird sicher nicht ganz einfach sein, schließlich besteht zwischen ihrem und Kellers Sportvize Personalunion. Dieser Umstand allein verschärft jedoch den Handlungsdruck.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Der Präsident des VDSF LV Berlin-Brandenburg e.V., Eckart Keller, hat uns erlaubt, seinen Text zur Sache nicht nur zu verlinken, sondern auch bei uns zu veröffentlichen, was ich hiermit gerne mache und mich auch auf diesem Wege nochmal bei ihm dafür bedanke:

Quelle:
http://www.vdsfberlinbrandenburg.de...ws]=61&cHash=4836f632e18873268e2754fbc0eee9c3



> *Eigentlich ist es schade!​*
> Nun gibt es schon Mitglieder in unserem Verband, die auch gewillt sind gewisse Dinge zu hinterfragen. Doch leider bilden sie sich oft eine Meinung nur aufgrund einer Information. Ungeprüft wird diese einseitige Meinung weit gestreut, und soweit möglich im Internet verbreitet.
> 
> So geschehen erst kürzlich im allseits bekannten "anglerboard"!
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



> Und die Kommission war so aufmerksam, dass sie selbst die versuchte doppelte Stimmabgabe unseres Vizepräsidenten beanstandete.


Soweit ich weiss, handelt es sich dabei um den Vizepräsidenten des DAFV, Kurt Klamet, auch Vize im LV Berlin-Brandenburg  .....

Was man von sowas zu halten hat????!!!?????..........................

Wie  Frau Dr. so schön sagte, "den Regeln der Demokratie folgend..".....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Ich bin sprachlos!


----------



## Brotfisch (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Die Stellungnahme von Präsident Keller ist schon eine kleine Sensation, wie man sie auch als langjähriger Beobachter des Verbandsgeschehens nicht allzu häufig erlebt.
Aber im Text verbirgt sich eine andere "Sensation", die man beim ersten Lesen leicht übersieht, denn sie findet sich im letzten Satz:

"Und die Kommission war so aufmerksam, dass sie selbst die versuchte doppelte Stimmabgabe unseres Vizepräsidenten beanstandete."

Gemeint ist der LV-Vizepräsident für Sport, K. Klamet, zugleich DAFV-Vizepräsident und Präsident des Casting-Weltverbandes.

Er hat ganz offenbar zwei Stimmen abzugeben versucht, obwohl ihm nach der Satzung nur eine Stimme zusteht. Wohlgemerkt: gegen die Linie des LV-Präsidiums.

Ein aufmerksamer Leser hat mich gefragt, ob es sich dabei um einen "Irrtum" des Vizepräsidenten gehandelt haben kann. Das kann ich mir nach reiflichem Überlegen nicht vorstellen.

Dem Bericht von torstenhtr in diesem thread zufolge handelt es sich um eine offene Abstimmung. Die Stimmabgabe erfolgt nach den Gepflogenheiten des Landesverbandes mittels (farbiger) Stimmkarten. Es ist bereits fraglich, wieso der Vizepräsident im Besitz mehrerer Karten war. Es erscheint mir nicht vorstellbar, dass ein so erfahrener Funktionär wie der Vizepräsident nicht bemerkt, dass er zwei Karten besitzt und auch zwei Karten im Moment der Abstimmung hebt. Eine Bevollmächtigung, etwa durch die (abwesende?) Referentin für Castingsport, Frau K. Wagner, ist nicht vermerkt und bisher auch von niemandem behauptet worden. Hätte eine solche vorgelegen, hätte sich der Vizepräsident doch nach der Beanstandung durch die Mandatsprüfungskommission darauf berufen können. Das hat er aber den Berichten zufolge nicht getan.

Allen Beteiligten war bereits im Vorfeld der Sitzung klar, dass das Abstimmungsergebnis voraussichtlich sehr knapp ausfallen würde. Der Verlauf der Sitzung war nicht so, dass die Zahl der Befürworter für eine Verlängerung des BCAV größer geworden wäre. Das alles kann dem Vizepräsidenten nicht verborgen gewesen sein. Ihm musste klar sein, dass es, um ein Ergebnis in seinem Sinne zu erreichen, auf _jede_ Stimme ankommen würde.

Jeder erfahrene Funktionär weiß, dass im VDSF Berlin-Brandenburg kontroverse Aussprachen fast immer zu turbulenten Sitzungsverläufen führen. So war es auch dieses mal. Hatte da jemand die Hoffnung, dass das Sitzungschaos die Mandatsprüfung dazu bringen würde, den Überblick zu verlieren und die "Zweitstimme" zählen würde, ohne zu bemerken, dass sie satzungswidrig war?

Mag sein, dass in den kommenden Tagen eine Vollmachturkunde vorgelegt wird, die selbstverständlich vor dem Sitzungstag datiert ist. Das würde den Fehler jedoch kaum schmälern. Denn eine Vollmacht kann bei der Abstimmung allenfalls dann berücksichtigt werden, wenn sie spätestens im Moment der Stimmabgabe vorgelegt ist. Das war nicht der Fall. Die eventuelle Nachreichung der Vollmacht macht aus dem Vorgang auch kein "Versehen". Denn ein so erfahrener Funktionär wie der Vizepräsident weiß und muss wissen, dass er ohne Vollmachtnachweis keine Stimmen für Dritte abgeben darf. Daran ändert auch nichts, dass der Vizepräsident offensichtlich, wie dem Bericht von torstenhtr zu entnehmen ist, schlecht vorbereitet wirkte. Der Vizepräsident wusste genau, um was es ging. Nämlich um die Finanzierung "seines" Castingsports in Berlin in den nächsten Jahren. Es ging also um verdammt viel Geld.

Es stellen sich also einige Fragen:

1. Warum hat der Vizepräsident versucht, mehrere Stimmen abzugeben, obwohl er wusste und wissen musste, dass er nur zur Abgabe einer Stimme berechtigt war?

2. Wie bewertet der Vizepräsident, der dieses Amt seit vielen Jahren innehat und die Regularien und Abläufe des Landesverbandes wie kaum ein anderer kennt, seine Vorgehensweise? Wie will er verhindern, dass er künftig mehr Stimmen abgibt, als ihm zustehen?

3. Hat der Vizepräsident bereits in der Vergangenheit versucht, mehr Stimmen abzugeben, als ihm zustanden?

4. Hat der Vizepräsident, der ja auch Vizepräsident des Bundesverbandes ist, auch auf der Ebene des Bundesverbandes bei Abstimmungen und Wahlen des VDSF oder des DAFV mehr Stimmen abgegeben, als ihm zustanden oder dieses versucht?

5. Welche Schlüsse zieht das Präsidium des Bundesverbandes DAFV aus dem Umstand, dass ein hochrangiges Mitglied des DAFV-Präsidiums bei einer Abstimmung innerhalb eines DAFV-Landesverbandes mehr Stimmen abzugeben versucht, als ihm zustehen?

Nur am Rande sei auf den perfiden Umstand hingewiesen, dass der Vizepräsident, der dem Verband und der Öffentlichkeit in dieser Angelegenheit Rede und Antwort schuldig ist, seinen Antrag auf Außerkraftsetzung des Beschlusses mit Formfehlern begründet. Sein eigenes "Abstimmungsverhalten" hat er dabei nicht mit aufgeführt, sondern natürlich nur die vermeintlichen Fehler der anderen. 

Die Delegierten des Landesverbandes können bereits im März bei der Jahreshauptversammlung des VDSF Berlin-Brandenburg versuchen, Antworten auf diese Fragen finden und entscheiden, ob sie diesem Vizepräsidenten vertrauen wollen.


----------



## Brotfisch (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss, handelt es sich dabei um den Vizepräsidenten des DAFV, Kurt Klamet, auch Vize im LV Berlin-Brandenburg .....
> 
> Was man von sowas zu halten hat????!!!?????..........................
> 
> Wie Frau Dr. so schön sagte, "den Regeln der Demokratie folgend..".....


 
 Wie ich sehe, seid Ihr auf das gleiche Problem gestossen wie ich, deutlich schneller, aber auch mit viel weniger Text .

 "Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend......" - Wenn es zutrifft, was hier berichtet wurde, wurden die Regeln der Demokratie und die Satzung des Landesverbandes massiv verletzt. Es wäre - unter wissender Beteiligung dieses Vizepräsidenten - nicht das erste mal gewesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Dass so jemand im Präsidium des DAFV tätig ist, ist für mich nur folgerichtig...

Der DAFV fing ja auch schon - den Regeln der Demokratie folgend - damit an, dass so lange angestimmt wurde, bis "denen da oben" das Ergebnis passte und die erste, gültige Ablehnung der (Kon)Fusion ignoriert wurde...

Was ist da schon eine versuchte doppelte Stimmabgabe??

Passt zum Bild..........................


----------



## Brotfisch (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Das mag zu Deinem "Bild" passen - ist aber höchst unpassend. 
Man kann sich mit so einem Verhalten keinesfalls abfinden. Das verlangt Antworten!
Auch in Berlin wird gerade versucht, den eigens gefällten Beschluss umzustoßen. Auch das hat etwas von "Abstimmen, bis das Ergebnis passt". Und man möchte meinen, beim nächsten mal am besten gleich mit 35 Stimmen für den Vizepräsidenten, dann kann nichts schief gehen.

Die Delegierten der LV-Jahreshauptversammlung haben ein Recht darauf, dass man sie ernst nimmt und nicht mit Anträgen und Abstimmungen quält, bis sie gegen die eigene Meinung das tun, was der Vizepräsident von ihnen zu erwarten scheint. Und sie dürfen sich durchaus im Bewusstsein dieses Rechts verhalten und klar zurückweisen, dass der gerade erst gefasste Beschluss umgekippt wird, weil er einzelnen nicht passt. Alles andere als eine klare Zurückweisung würde die Authorität des Organs Jahreshauptversammlung auf lange Zeit schwer beschädigen.


----------



## Knurrhahn (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> "Und die Kommission war so aufmerksam, dass sie selbst die versuchte doppelte Stimmabgabe unseres Vizepräsidenten beanstandete."




Für mich stellt sich da doch viel mehr die Frage, wieso verspritzt man im letzten Satz einer Stellungnahme schnell noch etwas Gift?
Für mich macht das ganze hin und her doch viel mehr den Eindruck, dass Thomas von allen Seiten immer mit genau so viel Informationen gefüttert wird um ihm am Bellen zu halten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Für mich macht das ganze hin und her doch viel mehr den Eindruck, dass Thomas von allen Seiten immer mit genau so viel Informationen gefüttert wird um ihm am Bellen zu halten.




Du hast aber schon gesehen, dass das ein offizielles Statement von der Seite des Verbandes ist und keine "Infofütterung" an mich???

Ich hab nur noch nachgefragt, ob ich das auch als vollen Text und nicht nur als Link bringen darf, wie im ersten Posting dazu:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessanter Link, da da auch Bezug auf die Diskussion bei uns genommen wird:
> http://www.vdsfberlinbrandenburg.de...ws]=61&cHash=4836f632e18873268e2754fbc0eee9c3
> 
> Da sieht dann schon einiges wieder anders aus, als hier teilweise geschildert wurde.....


----------



## Brotfisch (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Nein, Knurri, da kennst Du E. Keller aber schlecht. Er hätte das ja auch gleich im Angelboard veröffentlichen oder durchstechen können, hat es aber ganz offiziell und sehr bewusst auf der Homepage des LV getan. (Bei dieser Gelegenheit ist zu loben, dass der LV Berlin-Brandenburg in vorbildlicher Weise auf seiner HP Informationen zu einem aktuellen "Politikum" zur Verfügung stellt, was in der DAFV-Welt recht ungewöhnlich ist.)

Im Übrigen kann die "Gegenseite" ja auch ihre Sicht der Dinge veröffentlichen. Und hat sie verbandsintern auch bereits getan. Darin werden dem Präsidenten eine ganze Reihe von aus meiner Sicht kleineren Formmängeln vorgeworfen und damit ein Antrag auf Neuabstimmung zum gleichen Gegenstand begründet. 

Das Recht, andere zu kritisieren, kannst Du nicht einseitig dem Vizepräsidenten zu- und gleichzeitig dem Präsidenten absprechen.

Wer E. Keller kennt, weiß, dass er sich äußerst loyal zum Verband und zu seinen Gremien verhält. Loyalität ist aber keine Einbahnstraße. Wenn ihm diese Loyalität aufgekündigt wird, und genau das ist vor der Veröffentlichung geschehen, dann darf er sich auch auf seine Weise dagegen wehren. Von "Gift verspritzen" kann da keine Rede sein. 

Außerdem "belle" ich hier und nicht Thomas. Und dabei bezeuge ich gerne auch, dass der Vizepräsident in der Vergangenheit an massivsten Satzungsverstößen beteiligt war, die allerdings von ihm nicht kritisiert wurden, weil sie ihm seinerzeit gelegen kamen.


----------



## Knurrhahn (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

@ Thomas,

habe ich schon gesehen!
Trotzdem war dieses Statement doch mehr oder weniger eine Reaktion auf deine Arbeit hier im AB.
Also für mich eine öffentliche Antwort. ich denke mal, dass der Herr der diese Antwort verfasst hat, sich genau überlegt hat was er schreibt. Also bitte, was wollte er damit erreichen, in dem er sein Statement mit solch einer Anschuldigung beendet hat.
Wollte er dir einen neuen Ball zu spielen?
Für mich alles sehr fragwürdig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Für mich alles sehr fragwürdig.


Für mich ist ja auch der ganze DAFV (mehr als) fragwürdig....

So what????

Vieles ist fragwürdig............


----------



## Knurrhahn (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

@ Brotfisch

habe deine Antwort zu spät gelesen! 
Gruß Knurri


----------



## Sharpo (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Soweit ich mich erinnere war Keller auch einer der Kritiker bezüglich Ablauf der "Fusions" - Verhandlungen.
Öffentlich auf deren Website.


----------



## Brotfisch (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Naja, ich würde den Wert meiner "Arbeit" hier und in meinem Blog nicht überschätzen. Es gibt auch noch außerhalb des AB eine nichtvirtuelle Welt, nämlich einen real existierenden Landesverband mit Funktionären, Delegierten und Diskussionen - und das hält einen Präsidenten so auf Trab, dass das, was ich hier ablaiche, meistens unterhalb der Wahrnehmungsschwelle bleiben wird. Keller wird die Realwelt im Auge haben, denn in der muss, will und wird er sich durchsetzen.

 Wir sind hier im Angelboard immer dafür eingetreten, dass in den Verbänden Transparenz, offene Diskussionen und Meinungsvielfalt herrschen und strittige Fragen offen ausgetragen werden, damit sich Mitglieder und Öffentlichkeit ein Bild und eine Meinung machen können. Jetzt geschieht genau dieses einmal, ein Spitzenfunktionär nennt Ross und Reiter - und prompt werden wieder unlautere Motive unterstellt. Ich kann Dir als ehemaliger Insider aber versichern: Da, wo Du sie wähnst, sind keine unlauteren Motive. 

 Und noch eins: Indirekt kommt bei Dir durch, dass ich nicht unabhängig sei. Nun, ich habe eine faktenbasierte Meinung, deswegen bin ich vielleicht in den Augen mancher "parteiisch". Aber ich bemühe mich um Objektivität, was nicht ganz einfach ist, wenn vieles nur in Hinterzimmer-Propaganda abläuft, die ich nicht nachweisen kann. Aber meine Objektivität geht nicht so weit, dass ich meine Meinung nicht vertrete und diejenigen mit meinen begrenzten Mitteln unterstütze, die diese Meinung ebenfalls vertreten. Trotzdem werde ich jederzeit auch die Fakten und Argumente veröffentlichen, die für eine Auffassung sprechen, soweit sie mir bekannt sind. An abgekaterten Spielchen allerdings werde ich mich nicht beteiligen.


----------



## Brotfisch (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

@ Sharpo.

 Das ist richtig: Kritiker, beim ersten mal mit nein, beim zweiten mal mit ja gestimmt.

 Aber was hat das, abgesehen davon, dass da mal ein Funktionär ist, der nicht alles schluckt, was das System ihm hinwirft, sondern sich ein eigenes Bild macht, mit dem Thema "Wohin das Geld fließt..." zu tun? 

 Oder gibt es da noch eine Schlussfolgerung von Dir, die Du leider in Deinem Beitrag nicht erwähnt hast?


----------



## Brotfisch (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> @ Brotfisch
> 
> habe deine Antwort zu spät gelesen!
> Gruß Knurri



Alles klar und schönen Gruß nach Ludwigsfelde.....


----------



## Sharpo (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> @ Sharpo.
> 
> Das ist richtig: Kritiker, beim ersten mal mit nein, beim zweiten mal mit ja gestimmt.
> 
> ...



Eher an Knurri gerichtet. 
Keller schmeisst Thomas keine Brotkrümmel zu.
War mir aber bezüglich des damaligen Statement nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> @ Sharpo.
> 
> Das ist richtig: Kritiker, beim ersten mal mit nein,* beim zweiten mal mit ja gestimmt*.


Weil beim zweiten Mal neue Fakten vorlagen?
Weil die Finanzen beim zweiten Mal geklärt waren?
Weil plötzlich gutes Personal in Geschäftsstellen und Präsidium zu finden war?
Oder warum??

Diese Umfaller (wie auch z. B. der Rheinische, etc.) haben neben den LV Brandenburg, Sachsen und Bayern ja die Hauptschuld, dass das Desaster so kam.

Das ist das, was ich bei Herrn Keller nach wie vor nicht verstehen kann, sein Umkippen diesbezüglich, das muss ich zugeben...

Das er hier nun anfängt, nicht mehr alles zu schlucken, ist zwar zu spät, aber schön....

Jedes kleine Lichtlein für etwas Aufklärung in der Verbandsdüsternis ist ein Schritt vorwärts...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Außerdem "belle" ich hier



Ich würde das nicht als bellen bezeichnen! Im Gegenteil- die meisten hier respektieren Deine direkten, aber zugleich bedachten Äußerungen. Ebenso kennen viele Deine persönliche Historie in der Verbandswelt mit entsprechendem (Hintergrund-) Wissen. Aus den genannten Gründen lese ich Deine Beiträge zu Verbandsthemen sehr aufmerksam, weil man Deinen Beiträgen - auch zwischen den Zeilen - sehr viele Informationen entnehmen kann.

Zum Thema:

Zwei Stimmkarten? Ich frage mich immer häufiger was man in dieser Verbandswelt tun muss, um jemanden gegen sich aufzubringen! Scheinbar gibt es für alles einen Freibrief. Egal was passiert- es wird mit allen Beteiligten weitergemauschelt. Erschreckend! Erschreckend dahingehend, dass man sich anscheinend wirklich aller Mittel bedient, um seine persönlichen Interessen und Ziele durchzudrücken. Ist das Angelfischerdemokratie? Gibt es bei all diesen Vorfällen wirklich noch Befürworter für diese Art von Verbandsarbeit? Gucken die Beteiligten noch in den Spiegel (nicht nur die Offiziellen, sondern auch die Abnicker)? Können die einem richtigen Angler noch in die Augen schauen (haben die eigentlich jemals einen richtigen Angler kennengelernt?)?


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Wir sind hier im Angelboard immer dafür eingetreten, dass in den Verbänden Transparenz, offene Diskussionen und Meinungsvielfalt herrschen und strittige Fragen offen ausgetragen werden, damit sich Mitglieder und Öffentlichkeit ein Bild und eine Meinung machen können. Jetzt geschieht genau dieses einmal, ein Spitzenfunktionär nennt Ross und Reiter - und prompt werden wieder unlautere Motive unterstellt.



Dass Herr Keller sich öffentlich äußert, ist ihm hoch anzurechnen. Genau das ist es doch, was immer wieder gefordert wird. 

Das Unterstellen unlauterer Motive geht übrigens und offensichtlich weniger gegen Herrn Keller, sondern ist vielmehr das Kläffen aus anderen Gründen enttäuschter Gesellen gegen Thomas und/oder das AB. 

Wer sich, richtigerweise, öffentlich äußert, muss sowohl mit konstruktiver, als auch mit destruktiver Kritik rechnen. Ersterer stellt man sich, zweitere nimmt man gelassen zur Kenntnis.
Sich öffentlich zu äußern beweist Rückgrat, gleich welche Position man vertritt.


----------



## Brotfisch (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Ich stimme Ralle vollkommen zu.

Über Nacht noch einmal nachgedacht. 

Die zweite Stimmkarte konnte auch daher kommen, dass der Vizepräsident neben seinem Amt zugleich noch den Verein als Delegierter vertritt, in dem er Mitglied ist. 

Ein Delegierter hat in der Jhv die Interessen seines Vereines zu vertreten. Im konkreten Fall müsste dann auch klar gesagt werden, wie hoch der Entlastungsbetrag in der Vereinskasse bei Fortbestand des BCAV wäre..... Möglicherweise besteht dort ein Interessenkonflikt, den der Vizepräsident auf seine eigene Weise zugunsten des Sports auflösen wollte. Wissen das die Angler in dem Verein eigentlich?

Hier zeigen sich die Folgen dieser fast absurden Ämterhäufung besonders deutlich: Präsident Weltvrrband,  Vize Sport Bundesverband, lange Jahre Bundestrainer, zudem LV-Vize Sport, BCAV-(Vize)Präsident 
, Vereinsdelegierter obendrauf etc usw usf. Da entsteht richtig Macht in einer Hand, die schon lange nicht mehr kontrolliert wird!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend, laut Frau Dr., ist das doch alles prima, gewollt, gewählt und finanziert (ok, finanziert wohl eher weniger als mehr ;-)))

Und Casting - als "Wettkampf der "Angler"" - muss doch finanziell auf eine breite Bais gestellt werden, oder??

Das ist wichtig, da kann doch der Verband - ob in Bund oder Land - seine Kompetenz beweisen...



oder so...............


----------



## Brotfisch (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Präsident Keller ist - vielleicht anders als Präsident Klasing aus Niedersachsen - nicht unbedingt das, was man einen "jungen Wilden" nennt oder Teil einer Anden- oder Pizza-Connection. Aber wie Klasing kämpft er gegen strukturelle Missstände an, die im DAFV nur allzu gerne verheimlicht werden. Das heisst aber nicht, dass sie nicht da sind. Und sie sind nicht berlinspezifisch. Deswegen ist der DAFV gut beraten, wenn er diese Angelegenheit, die ja nun auch von Verbandsseite her öffentlich gemacht wurde, nicht ignoriert.
Sicher, es gilt das Gebot der Nichteinmischung des Bundesverbandes in die Angelegenheiten der Landesverbände. Aber zu meinen, dass der in Berlin offen zu Tage getretene Konflikt ohne Auswirkungen auf die Bundesebene bleibt, wäre fahrlässig und würde auch auf Bundesebene das Ziel der Sanierung der Finanzen schwer gefährden.

 Beide, Keller wie Klasing, benötigen dringend die Unterstützung ihrer Basis und aller engagierten Angler. Es geht dabei nicht um fundamentale Opposition, sondern um das Ringen um den richtigen Weg. Dass nach einem Jahrzehnt der Ein-Mann-Demokratie jeder fortschrittlich gesinnte Funktionär immer gleich mit den richtigen Methoden das richtige tut, ist leider zu viel erwartet. Da muss manches noch geübt und verbessert werden. Kein Grund für die Ewiggestrigen in Berlin und Offenbach, sich darauf auszuruhen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Wenn das System an sich schon den Virus in sich hat, ist es immer nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis auch, wie von Dir genannt, " fortschrittliche Funktionäre" angesteckt werden - und entweder resignieren oder einknicken und mitmachen...

Die Basis hat Klasing z. B. klar die rote Karte gezeigt - nun haben sie ihren Willen im LSFV-NDS und sind weiter in der Trümmertruppe - den Regeln der Demokratie folgend..

Und ich denke, ähnlich wirds bei Keller bei einer neuen Abstimmung ausgehen zur Auflösung des BCAV..

Und solange die LV in ihrer Mehrheit das alles so weitertragen mit dem BV, wird sich da in meinen Augen auch nichts ändern - die Basis trägts, Interessengruppen und LV können sich bedienen - warum sollten sich Funktionäre da bewegen??

Ich komme immer mehr zu dem Schluss, dass nur aus Ruinen Neues entstehen kann, was dann vielleicht auch mal was Vernünftiges sein könnte..

Ob beim Casting, dem Wettkampf der Angler; bei angelpolitischen Zielen, bei Finanzierung oder ob bei Lobbyarbeit FÜR Angler und Angeln.. 

Die haben mit beiden Altverbänden und erst recht seit DAFV so viel Flurschaden angerichtet, dass sie Jahrzehnte brauchen werden, um den Dreck zu beseitigen...

Wir werden sehen, das weiter verfolgen und berichten, wie die das Angeln in Deutschland immer weiter ruinieren werden, oder wie lange sich das die organisierten Angelfischer so noch gefallen lassen werden......

Ob wie hier bei Castingkohle oder bei allem anderen...


----------



## Honeyball (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Naja, aber man hat angeblich ja auch schon Pferde vor der Apotheke kotzen sehen.

Ich schließe mich der allgemeinen positiven Beewertung der Tatsache an, dass ein weiterer hochrangiger Angelfunktionär das Internet als Medium für klare und eindeutige Worte und seine Stellungnahme benutzt und damit unter Beweis stellt, dass es auch in den größtenteils überalterten und zur Vergreisung neigenden Strukturen den einen oder anderen Lernfähigen und vor allem Lernbereiten gibt, der zugesteht, dass Transparenz im Handeln im Informationstechnologiezeitalter eine Bringschuld ist!

Deshalb ziehe ich meinen Hut vor ihm, insbesondere auch dafür, dass er der vollständigen Veröffentlichung seines Statements im in Funktionärskreisen bekannt unbeliebten Anglerboard vorbehaltlos zugestimmt hat.
Mag sein, dass es nur ein ganz kleiner Schritt aufeinander zu ist, aber genau deshalb ist er um so wichtiger, weil er vor allem eines hat: Vorbildcharakter, von dem sich noch viele viele andere Funktions- und Amtsträger in den Bundes- und Landesverbänden dringend mal eine Scheibe abschneiden sollten.


----------



## Brotfisch (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Honeyballs Einschätzung teile ich vollkommen.

@Thomas
Was Klasing erleben musste, war sicher eine harte Prüfung. Aber wer glaubt schon, dass es beim Kampf um Erneuerungen keine Rückschläge gibt. Die Kunst besteht darin, damit umzugehen und weiterzumachen. In diesem Sinne kann man Klasing auch nur ermuntern, weiterzumachen. In seinem speziellen Fall waren zwar die Ziele richtig, aber die angewendeten Methoden vielleicht "noch nicht ganz ausgereift". Daraus kann und sollte man lernen. Es gibt keinen Allzweck-Königsweg, sondern nur ein Vorantasten. Es ist so ähnlich, wie wenn man das erste Mal mit dem Boot auf dem Saltstraumen ist. Das kann schon sehr gefährlich werden. Die Delegierten sind in ihrer Gesamtheit in vielen unterschiedlichen und vor allem unberechenbaren und wechselhaften Strömungen unterwegs. Das hängt schon mit unterschiedlichen Informationsständen zusammen. Und deswegen ist die "Informationspolitik" das wichtigste Element künftiger Arbeit. Beim Thema "angewendete Methoden" sehe ich aber auch deutliche Unterschiede zwischen Klasing und Keller. Deswegen bin ich in der Sache BCAV auch optimistischer als Du. Bei Klasing ging es darum, ein Bundesthema an die Landesverbandsdelegierten zu bringen. Das ist in Berlin anders. Da geht es um ein ureigenes Thema der Berliner Angler: Nämlich ob ihre Beitragsgelder auch so eingesetzt werden, dass jenseits des Sports noch ein ordentlicher und attraktiver Landesverbandsbetrieb aufrecht erhalten werden kann. Damit sind die Delegierten wesentlich unmittelbarer betroffen als in Hannover.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Auch Alchimisten wollten aus Blei Gold machen - und sind gescheitert.
Das ganze System hat seit Jahren nichts für Angler vernünftiges produziert.

Die es ändern wollten, wurden abgestraft..

Woher Du Deine Hoffnung nimmst, dass das besser werden soll??

Das gilt für den BV wie für die den BV tragenden LV....

 Ich respektiere absolut was Klasing, Keller etc. bei sich angefangen haben, um wenigstens mal zu informieren - schau, was nach wie vor die Mehrheit macht - Blocken, ignorieren, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen, mauscheln......

Aber vielleicht findet sich ja jemand, der doch aus Sc...... - sorry, aus Blei - wie ein Alchimist Gold machen kann.

Vielleicht Frau Dr.?

Könnte ja jetzt mal Herrn Keller helfen ;-))))


----------



## Brotfisch (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

In Chemie war ich nicht so gut. Aber Physik: Steter Tropfen hölt die Leber... Ach nee, das war ja Biologie. Egal.

 Gemeint sind die Informationen. Früher gab es nur Propaganda; informiert wurde allenfalls über Unpolitisches, Unstreitiges. Und genau das beginnt sich mehr und mehr zu ändern. 

 Aber das ist ja nur eine der Voraussetzungen für den Wandel. Und gehört eigentlich gar nicht zum Thema, wohin das Geld denn fließt.

 Die Geldsachen sind in den Verbänden oft sehr intransparent. Dabei haben doch die Delegierten das Haushaltsrecht. Das müssen sie allerdings auch aktiver wahrnehmen, als das in der Vergangenheit der Fall war. Viele Delegierte haben den Unterschied zwischen Vereinsfinanzen und Verbandsfinanzen noch nicht richtig verinnerlicht. Es geht nicht nur darum, die Prüfung der rechnerischen Richtigkeit und Ordnungsmäßigkeit der Buchführung per Entlastung zu bestätigen und dann wieder an den Angelteich zu eilen. Die Verbandshaushalte sind das Instrument der Gestaltung der Angelpolitik. Hier liegt die große Chance, etwas zu bewegen. Einzelanträge zu Einzelthemen sind demgegenüber eine minimal invasive Einwirkung auf die Politik des DAFV.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass es nur ein ganz kleiner Schritt aufeinander zu ist, aber genau deshalb ist er um so wichtiger, weil er vor allem eines hat: Vorbildcharakter, von dem sich noch viele viele andere Funktions- und Amtsträger in den Bundes- und Landesverbänden dringend mal eine Scheibe abschneiden sollten.


 
 Ähnliches wurde hier schon einmal geschrieben, als der Pressesprecher des LSFV SH von der gescheiterten Fusion 2012 berichtet hat. Mit dem Ergebnis, dass seit dem gar nichts mehr an Informationen zur Verbandsarbeit von selbiger Stelle zu lesen ist....

 Deshalb fällt es mir schwer an ein Vorbild zu glauben. Sieht für mich eher nach einer Verzweiflungstat aus. Wenn man den Grund für das Schreiben liest, trifft wohl Verzweiflung am ehesten zu.


----------



## Honeyball (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Warten wir's mal ab.
Im SH-Forum ist es zu dem Thema ja auch ganz ruhig geworden. Da scheint man froh zu sein, sich um sich selbst kümmern zu können und Bundesverbandsangelegenheiten für Nebensache zu halten.
Zahlen, hoffen, Klappe halten :m


----------



## Dr.Eisenfaust (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Fakt ist, was die meisten hier nich wissen,  weil auch nie dargestellt wurde, welche Fördermöglichkeiten der LSB bietet, und wie diese genutzt werden sollen. Nämlich für sportliche zwecke, was auch eine schreibkraft sein könnte... fakt ist- für sportliche Zwecke. Sportfreund keller verdreht gern die tatsachen und stellt sie von seinem standpunkt gedreht ins geschickt manipulierte contra.
Er hat den mut sachen zu veröffentlichen, warum aber nicht den mut eine zweifelsfreie, reine sachliche und objektive standpunkthaltung mit allen vor und nachteilen zu erörten, bzw sichtbar darzustellen. Aus angst den fakten unterworfen zus ein? Vielleicht haben die castingsportler ja recht?

Man vergisst tatsachen, dass durch die anerkennung der sportsusübung pachtgrundstücke günstiger sind usw.

Dass die zuwendungen durch castingsporterfolge erbracht werden bzw dadurch wesentlich höher ist, wurde nie erwähnt.

Dafür muss  der verband mindestens 3000 mitglieder stellen, dies also die passive rolle der angler dabei.

Kellers argumentation ist klar, sowie die der castingsportler.

Zusatz:
Ich vermisse auf der öffentlichen web präsenz des vdsf berlin eine satzung.


----------



## Brotfisch (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Dr.Eisenfaust schrieb:


> Fakt ist, was die meisten hier nich wissen,  weil auch nie dargestellt wurde, welche Fördermöglichkeiten der LSB bietet, und wie diese genutzt werden sollen. Nämlich für sportliche zwecke, was auch eine schreibkraft sein könnte... fakt ist- für sportliche Zwecke. Sportfreund keller verdreht gern die tatsachen und stellt sie von seinem standpunkt gedreht ins geschickt manipulierte contra.
> Er hat den mut sachen zu veröffentlichen, warum aber nicht den mut eine zweifelsfreie, reine sachliche und objektive standpunkthaltung mit allen vor und nachteilen zu erörten, bzw sichtbar darzustellen. Aus angst den fakten unterworfen zus ein? Vielleicht haben die castingsportler ja recht?
> 
> Man vergisst tatsachen, dass durch die anerkennung der sportsusübung pachtgrundstücke günstiger sind usw.
> ...



Wer hier Keller Faktenverdrehung vorwirft, der sollte selber mal bei den Fakten bleiben.

1.) Neben der Sportförderung gibt es auch eine Verbandszuwendung, aus der die allgemeinen Aufgaben des Verbandes mitfinanziert werden können und sollen. Der Vizepräsident für Sport hat zu den 100%, die er meint, jedes Jahr aus der Sportförderung ausgeben zu müssen, die Verbandszuwendung seinem eigenen Landesverband entzogen und für Sport verwendet. Das bedeutet, dass die Angler die Finanzierung in Höhe dieses Fehlbetrages aufbringen oder Leistungen für Angler verringert werden müssen.

2.) Vielleicht haben "die Castingsportler" ja recht? Wo ist denn, bitte schön, die "objektive Faktendarstellung" aus den Reihen "der Castingsportler"? Von anderen fordern, was man selber nicht bringt, ist ziemlich billig.

3.) Dass Angelvereine von der Sportanlagennutzung in Berlin massiv profitieren, bestreitet und vergisst keiner. Dafür braucht es aber weder den sündhaft teuren Leistungssport, noch die Mitgliedschaft im LSB. Allerdings wird das Gegenteil seit vielen Jahren vom Sport immer wieder fälschlich und irreführend behauptet. Dem bist Du offenbar auch aufgesessen.

4.) Zitat: "Dass die zuwendungen durch castingsporterfolge erbracht werden bzw dadurch wesentlich höher ist, wurde nie erwähnt." Ganz einfach: Weil es falsch ist.

5.) Was, bitte schön, ist denn klar an der "Argumentation" der Castingsportler? Wo ist diese Argumentation überhaupt? Dass Angler gefälligst stolz auf die sportlichen Erfolge der Caster zu sein haben?

Vielleicht kannst Du den Lesern hier ja mal eine Frage beantworten: Wenn der Leistungssport 100% seiner Sportförderung im laufenden Jahr verwendet, diese Sportförderung aber erst am Ende der Saison ausbezahlt wird, wer stellt dann während der Saison die Finanzmittel zur Verfügung, um die im März beginnenden Wettkämpfe zu finanzieren?


----------



## torstenhtr (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

@Thomas Günther:


> Ein aufmerksamer Leser hat mich gefragt, ob es sich dabei um einen  "Irrtum" des Vizepräsidenten gehandelt haben kann. Das kann ich mir nach  reiflichem Überlegen nicht vorstellen.
> 
> Dem Bericht von torstenhtr in diesem thread zufolge handelt es sich um  eine offene Abstimmung. Die Stimmabgabe erfolgt nach den Gepflogenheiten  des Landesverbandes mittels (farbiger) Stimmkarten. Es ist bereits  fraglich, wieso der Vizepräsident im Besitz mehrerer Karten war. Es  erscheint mir nicht vorstellbar, dass ein so erfahrener Funktionär wie  der Vizepräsident nicht bemerkt, dass er zwei Karten besitzt und auch  zwei Karten im Moment der Abstimmung hebt. Eine Bevollmächtigung, etwa  durch die (abwesende?) Referentin für Castingsport, Frau K. Wagner, ist  nicht vermerkt und bisher auch von niemandem behauptet worden. Hätte  eine solche vorgelegen, hätte sich der Vizepräsident doch nach der  Beanstandung durch die Mandatsprüfungskommission darauf berufen können.  Das hat er aber den Berichten zufolge nicht getan.


Nein. Wie ich beschrieb empfand ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt endgültige Abstimmung als etwas chaotisch. Es wurde eine ganze Weile darüber diskutiert wie man nun abstimmt.
Die Abstimmung erfolgte dann durch Akklamation, durch einfaches Handzeichen. Der Vize hat beide Hände gehoben, mit Hinweis darauf, das er zusätzlich seinen Verein vertritt. Dies wurde geklärt mit Hinweis auf die Satzung, offensichtlich ist eine Stimmübertragung nicht möglich. Das scheint dir auch nicht klar zu sein. Es ist sehr interessant für mich, wie du daraus eine Argumentationskette strickst. Irgendwie erinnert mich es an stille Post.

Schön, dass der Präsident auf mein Posting reagiert hat, obwohl ich mich wundere das die Reaktion so spät erfolgt ist. Vielleicht hat er auch etwas überhastet geschrieben, da ich z.B. den Unterschied zwischen den Förderungen ausgearbeitet hatte und nicht nur die Verwaltung des Leistungssports meinte. Auch bilde ich mir nicht meine Meinung nur auf Grund einer einzigen Information. Aber das haben wir mittlerweile schon geklärt.

Da ich mittlerweile mit mehreren Beteiligten unterhalten habe,  auch mit dem Präsidenten, ergibt sich für mich ein besseres Bild. Die hauptsächlichen Probleme sind in der Kommunikation untereinander zu suchen. Man hat Missverständnisse, Vorbehalte aufgehäuft, Konflikte nicht offen ausgetragen - anscheinend auf beiden Seiten.

Manchmal ist macht es eben mehr Sinn, sich direkt mit den Beteiligten zu sprechen, als hier eine virtuelle Diskussion zu führen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Man hat Missverständnisse, Vorbehalte aufgehäuft, Konflikte nicht offen ausgetragen - anscheinend auf beiden Seiten.


Und hätte man nicht angefangen, darüber öffentlich zu diskutieren, würden sie immer noch in ihren Löchern sitzen und nichtkommunzieren - so wie in den verbänden schon immer üblich....


----------



## Brotfisch (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Seit zehn Jahren ist versucht worden, mit dem Sportmanagement zu reden und das Problem zu lösen. Das ist immer vom Sportmanagement blockiert worden. Es gibt nicht einen einzigen Lösungsvorschlag des Sports seither, nur die Hinweise, dass das das Problem der Angler und nicht des Sports sei, dass die Angler doch einen Kredit am Kapitalmarkt aufnehmen oder die Beiträge erhöhen sollten. Dieser Unfug wurde begleitet durch Diffamierungen von drei Landesverbandspräsidenten und jener Funktionäre, die sie bei den Lösungsversuchen unterstützt haben.
Ich glaube längst nicht mehr daran, dass es sich um Missverständnisse handelt.
Und als Ergebnis dieser Anti-Angler-Politik hat der BCAV gestern folgerichtig beschlossen, sich selbst aufzulösen. Wenn dann der Leistungssport vorerst nicht mehr im Landessportbund vertreten sein wird und keine Sportförderung mehr erhält, dann ist das unmittelbare Folge dieser Verweigerungshaltung des Sportmanagements und allein dessen Verschulden. Und das nenne ich verbandsschädigendes Verhalten. Das jetzige Sportmanagement sollte daraus die Konsequenzen ziehen und den Weg frei machen für einen Neuanfang.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Wo ist das Problem??

Klamet ist doch auch Vize im DAFV...

Die werden die Kohle aus ihrer reich gefüllten Schatztruhe für den Wettkampf der Angler schon zur Verfügung stellen...


oder so......

:q:q:q



PS:
Verbandsschädigendes Verhalten finde ich übrigens nicht schlimm....

Anglerschädliches schon.....


----------



## Brotfisch (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Damit würde eine alte Praxis wiederaufgenommen, die unter Mohnert beendet worden ist. Und damit hätte der finanziell ebenfalls klamme DAFV ein weiteres Finanzproblem, das für alle gut sichtbar sein wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Wie schön, dass solche Dinge inzwischen auch öffentlich werden und die Funktionäre das nicht mehr nur in Hinterzimmern ausmauscheln können...

Jeder noch so kleine Funke mehr Transparenz schränkt diese Damen und Herren in ihrer Macht, und damit in den anglerfeindlichen Auswirkungen, ein Stückchen mehr ein..


----------



## Brotfisch (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Ja, da stimme ich Dir zu. Keller hat versucht, Licht in das Dunkel zu bringen, auch wenn ihm das als Stimmungsmache und Versuch der Beeinflussung angekreidet wurde. Das Sportmanagement hat versucht, die Transparenz zu verhindern. Stattdessen durften sich die Vertreter der Anglerinteressen auch hier im Board Unverschämtheiten anhören. Die Zeiten sind jetzt vorbei und der Sport gut beraten, an tragfähigen Lösungen mitzuarbeiten. Die Ära Hinterzimmer ist vorbei.
Durch die neue Transparenz haben die Berliner Angler begriffen, dass sie bislang nur die Hausbank des Leistungssports waren. Und sie haben sich erfolgreich gewehrt.


----------



## Brotfisch (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Zitat:
PS:
Verbandsschädigendes Verhalten finde ich übrigens nicht schlimm....

Anglerschädliches schon.....[/QUOTE]

Das Verhalten der Mannschaft um Klamet war sowohl angler- als auch sportlerschädlich.


----------



## Brotfisch (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> @Thomas Günther:
> Nein. Wie ich beschrieb empfand ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt endgültige Abstimmung als etwas chaotisch. Es wurde eine ganze Weile darüber diskutiert wie man nun abstimmt.
> Die Abstimmung erfolgte dann durch Akklamation, durch einfaches Handzeichen. Der Vize hat beide Hände gehoben, mit Hinweis darauf, das er zusätzlich seinen Verein vertritt. Dies wurde geklärt mit Hinweis auf die Satzung, offensichtlich ist eine Stimmübertragung nicht möglich. Das scheint dir auch nicht klar zu sein. Es ist sehr interessant für mich, wie du daraus eine Argumentationskette strickst. Irgendwie erinnert mich es an stille Post.
> 
> ...



Lieber Torsten,
ich habe seit neun Jahren an keiner dieser Versammlungen teilgenommen. Siehe es mir nach, wenn ich nicht mitbekommen habe, dass bei dieser Sitzung keine Stimmkarten verwendet wurden, wie es früher üblich war. Vielleicht fehlt es dem LV aufgrund der Vorfinanzierung des Castingsports und dem einseitigen Entzug des Verbandszuschussanteiles durch den BCAV einfach an Geld für Stimmkarten.|rolleyes
Was die Stimmrechtsübertragung betrifft: Ich verfolge seit 2005 längst nicht mehr jede Änderung im LV. Ich muss auch nicht so satzungsfest sein, wie man es von einem langjährigen Vizepräsident erwartet. Das gilt doch erst recht, wenn er gegen die Linie des Präsidiums stimmt. Meinst Du wirklich, dass er die Interessen der Angler in seinem Verein im Auge hatte, als er mit der zweiten Hand für eine Weiterführung der Vorfinanzierung durch Angler votieren wollte?


----------



## Tomasz (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> ...Die hauptsächlichen Probleme sind in der Kommunikation untereinander zu suchen. Man hat Missverständnisse, Vorbehalte aufgehäuft, Konflikte nicht offen ausgetragen - anscheinend auf beiden Seiten...



Das scheint mir ein grundsätzliches Problem in den Angelverbänden zu sein. Es wird daher Zeit, dass die Verbände das Problem der Kommunikation untereinander und insbesondere mit den Mitgliedern an der Basis endlich anpacken und für Transparenz und Offenheit sorgen. 



torstenhtr schrieb:


> ...Manchmal ist macht es eben mehr Sinn, sich direkt mit den Beteiligten zu  sprechen, als hier eine virtuelle Diskussion zu führen.



Dann braucht es auch keiner hier geführten virtuellen Diskussion mit wilden Spekulationen und Informationen aus... ja aus welcher Hand eigentlich#c. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Brotfisch (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Das ist lediglich ein Teil des Problems. In der Sache BCAV trifft es aber nicht den Kern. Schaut man sich die Gesamtchronologie seit 2001 an, weiß man, dass hier ein Plan verfolgt wird zulasten der Angler. Und dieser wird aller Erfahrung fortgesetzt, auch wenn der BCAV nicht mehr existiert. Und das wird hier thematisiert werden.


----------



## Dr.Eisenfaust (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

1) Wenn so viele Forumteilnehmer gut Kritik verteilen können ( diese aber schlecht einstecken können), frage ich mich, wieso sie nicht Verbandsaufgaben ehrenamtlich übernehmen....dann wird ja alles funktionieren =)

2)Selbst diese, die zB. einst Präsident waren, oder Vize, oder auch immer... um zur Geldverschwendung des Verbandes zurückzukommen, speisten und tranken nicht grade geringermaßen auf Verbandskosten.

3) An die Fusionsgegner in diesem Forum eine einfache Frage:

Wo soll der Zuschuss des LSB herkommen, wenn kein Castingsport praktiziert und damit auch gefördert werden soll???????

Das Boot droht zu sinken... und der Kapitän ist schon von Bord


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Dr.Eisenfaust schrieb:


> Wo soll der Zuschuss des LSB herkommen, wenn kein Castingsport praktiziert und damit auch gefördert werden soll???????


Ich hab doch keinerlei Problem damit, wenn Caster ihren eigenen Verband aufmachen und finanzieren, und nicht mehr von Anglern  finanziert werden müssten...
Wenn der Zuschuss reicht und es Angler eh nix gekostet hätte, kann das ja kein Problem sein..




Dr.Eisenfaust schrieb:


> Das Boot droht zu sinken... und der Kapitän ist schon von Bord


Ich glaube, der morsche Verbandskahn ist schon am absaufen, haben nur noch nicht alle gemerkt.....


----------



## Dr.Eisenfaust (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Gebe dir absolut recht.

Eben das ist der Konflikt, wo dringend Handlungsbedarf besteht. Der Angler drückt einen Kleinstbetrag ab ( glaube 1-2 euro), und die Platzierungen im Casting machen es erst möglich einen Zuschuss zu bekommen.

Ein eigenständiger Verband... viele Angler würden sich entscheiden müssen, und womöglich keine "doppelte Mitgliedschaft" wollen. 

Aus sportlicher Sicht absolut vorteilhaft, aber wozu? Castingsport war fester Bestandteil des VDSF mit relativ langer Geschichte. Aber was mich da zweifeln lässt:

Der hier diskutierte Konflikt taucht nur hierzulande auf, da in Polen/Tschechien dem Castingsport mehr Ehre, Mittel und Respekt, auch durch das Präsidium, zugeteilt und bereitgestellt werden. Sicherlich gibts es da auch Probleme, nur sehe ich, dass die offiziellen vollkommen dahinter stehen, und einfach mal "Eier zeigen", indem sie ihn fördern, und keine Möglichkeit auslassen groß angelegte Wettbewerbe zu organisieren, was mithilfe von Sponsoren sehr attraktiv gestalten wird.

Es liegt also an den Funktionären, die den Castingsport untergehen lassen haben/wollen. Sei dies ein Keller, Günther, und wie sie alle heißen wollen. Denn: hat sich jemand um Sponsoring bemüht? Tauchte jemand von den o.g. Herren je bei einer Castingveranstaltung freiwillig auf? Ich erinnere und gedenke hiermit an Herrn Stübinger, der als Vorbild aller Präsidiumsmitglieder gesehen werden kann. Dies zeigt mir nur Desinteresse der Machthaber, die a sagen, b wollen und c mithilfe von d darstellen.


----------



## Honeyball (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Das kannste doch gar nicht vergleichen.

In allen anderen Ländern sind die Verbände ausdrücklich Verbände der Angler und nicht wie bei uns Lobbyisten von Gewässerbewirtschaftern und Naturschutzorganisationen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Du hast schon gemerkt, dass hier ein Anglerforum ist und Casting nicht mal im Promillebereich Interesse weckt?

Erst dann, wenn wie hier letztlich den Anglern Kohle entzogen wird durch Casting..

Wo die meisten lieber mehr Kohle für Angler als für Caster sehen würden und dass endlich mal was für Angler getan wird und nicht Kohle nicht nicht nachvollziehbar im Casting versickert....

Sollen die Caster ihren eigenen Verband machen, sich selber mit ihren Zuschüssen finanzieren -  in den DAFV können sie dann als Spartenverband immer noch eintreten (wenn der dann noch existiert), wenn sie das wollen...

So what?


----------



## Sharpo (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Wir Angler brauchen euch Caster nicht, ihr Caster braucht aber uns Angler.


----------



## Dr.Eisenfaust (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

vereinigt euch und geht so angeln, wie es früher im Mittelalter war -  ohne Prüfungen, Karten, Bürokratie und Geld.

Leistet einen Widerstand. Wer braucht einen Verband? 

Was braucht ihr schon für Geld? Die Natur gibt und nimmt was sie brauch, oder nicht ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Was hat das mit dem Thema hier zu tun?
Der undurchsichtigen Finanzierung des Casting durch Angler?


----------



## Sharpo (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Dr.Eisenfaust schrieb:


> vereinigt euch und geht so angeln, wie es früher im Mittelalter war -  ohne Prüfungen, Karten, Bürokratie und Geld.
> 
> Leistet einen Widerstand. Wer braucht einen Verband?
> 
> Was braucht ihr schon für Geld? Die Natur gibt und nimmt was sie brauch, oder nicht ?



Argumentationsarmut!?


----------



## Brotfisch (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Dr.Eisenfaust schrieb:


> 1) Wenn so viele Forumteilnehmer gut Kritik verteilen können ( diese aber schlecht einstecken können), frage ich mich, wieso sie nicht Verbandsaufgaben ehrenamtlich übernehmen....dann wird ja alles funktionieren =)
> 
> 2)Selbst diese, die zB. einst Präsident waren, oder Vize, oder auch immer... um zur Geldverschwendung des Verbandes zurückzukommen, speisten und tranken nicht grade geringermaßen auf Verbandskosten.
> 
> ...



Genau das habe ich erwartet: Statt auf meine direkt an Eisenfaust gerichtete Frage in #363 zu antworten gibt es persönliche Diffamierungen und Täuschungsversuche. Das kennen wir vom Castingsportmanagement seit 15 Jahren. Da sitzt jemand auf einem hohen Ross und hat nicht gemerkt, dass es tot ist.

Also mal zur Klarstellung:

1.) Was nützt Anglern ein Zuschuss, wenn die Sportler ihn zu 100% selbst verbrauchen? Gar nichts. Sie "dürfen" nur vorfinanzieren. Und müssen sich dafür noch Unverschämtheiten anhören und für dumm verkaufen lassen. Besten Dank, dass Du das mal allen richtig schön vorgeführt hast.

2.) Fusionsgegner? Der abgeschaffte BCAV hat nicht zur Fusion geführt, weil sich das Sportmanagement nicht darum gekümmert hat. Es sind die beiden Präsidenten des Landesanglerverbandes und des VDSF Berlin-Brandenburg, die die Fusionsgespräche vorantreiben, um dann in einem gemeinsamen Landesverband wieder Mitglied im Landessportbund zu werden. Das Sportmanagement hat zehn Jahre lang die Chance gehabt, die Fusion voranzutreiben und es sich stattdessen im BCAV bequem gemacht, weil man dort an der Geldquelle saß und nicht mehr angemessen kontrolliert werden konnte. Und von dort aus hat man den VDSF LV die ganze Vorfinanzierung aufbringen lassen Jahr für Jahr und den LAV dafür nicht herangezogen. Fusionsgegner sind hier allenfalls die Sportmanager. Mal wieder ein typischer Täuschungsversuch.


----------



## Brotfisch (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Dr.Eisenfaust schrieb:


> Gebe dir absolut recht.
> 
> Eben das ist der Konflikt, wo dringend Handlungsbedarf besteht. Der Angler drückt einen Kleinstbetrag ab ( glaube 1-2 euro), und die Platzierungen im Casting machen es erst möglich einen Zuschuss zu bekommen.
> 
> ...



Und wieder Nebelkerzen und Irreführungen. Das, was Keller & Co. hier erfolgreich in die Wege geleitet haben, ist überhaupt nicht sportfeindlich und will schon gar nicht den Castingsport untergehen lassen. Die wollen auch keine Ausgliederung des Sports in einen eigenen Verband. Genau deswegen ist der BCAV ja auch aufgelöst worden, weil es ein eigener Verband für Sport war. Nur finanziell war er eben immer auch vom LV abhängig.

Es ist wieder eine Diffamierung der Anglerfunktionäre zu behaupten, sie seien gegen den Castingsport. Das ist eine Propaganda des Sportmanagements und eine Unverschämtheit. Viele Jahre lang steckt der VDSF LV immer mehr zurück, um den Castingsport überhaupt am Laufen zu halten auf Kosten der Angler. Und muss nun aus Kreisen der Sportler und Profiteure solch einen Bullshit lesen? Vielleicht ist Dein Verhalten mit ein Grund, weswegen deutschen Castern nicht mehr so zugejubelt wird wie jenen in Polen und sonstwo.

Und was den von Dir erwähnten verstorbenen VDSF-Vizepräsidenten Stübinger betrifft: Er wusste sehr wohl um die finanziellen Machenschaften des Sportmanagements und hat sorgfältig darauf geachtet, dass das Problem möglichst vom VDSF fern und damit in Berlin gehalten wurde.

Für mich ist es unerträglich, wie weiterhin versucht wird, Angler für dumm zu verkaufen.


----------



## Honeyball (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Solange die Angler die Reibungsenergie, die entsteht, wenn sie über den Tisch gezogen werden, als Nestwärme empfinden, werden sie sich aber auch weiterhin alles gefallen lassen.

Nur jetzt, wo endlich mal einer aufgemuckt hat, fängt das Ganze an, richtig groteske Züge anzunehmen. #d


----------



## Brotfisch (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Dr.Eisenfaust schrieb:


> vereinigt euch und geht so angeln, wie es früher im Mittelalter war -  ohne Prüfungen, Karten, Bürokratie und Geld.
> 
> Leistet einen Widerstand. Wer braucht einen Verband?
> 
> Was braucht ihr schon für Geld? Die Natur gibt und nimmt was sie brauch, oder nicht ?



Der Sportfreund beweist, dass es wohl in seinem Castingverein trotz familiärer Verflechtung an innerer Führung fehlt. Das ist nicht nur arm an Argumenten, das ist sogar armselig. 

Nicht der Castingsport ist das Problem, sondern die Finanzmachenschaften des Sportmanagement sind es. Weil die Anglerschaft des VDSF LV seit vielen Jahren diese Machenschaften vorfinanzieren muss, entwickeln sich die Angelei, der Naturschutz und auch die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit immer mehr zurück. Und die Antwort aus Sportlerkreisen soll da wohl heißen: "Angler! Maul halten, ihr Sportfeinde!"

Ich bin echt dankbar. Eisenfaust reisst der Propaganda des Sportmanagements die Maske vom Gesicht.

Das Verhalten von Eisenfaust ist jedenfalls nicht geeignet, diejenigen, die Anglerinteressen vertreten und aufräumen werden von ihrem Kurs abzubringen.


----------



## Brotfisch (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Solange die Angler die Reibungsenergie, die entsteht, wenn sie über den Tisch gezogen werden, als Nestwärme empfinden, werden sie sich aber auch weiterhin alles gefallen lassen.
> 
> Nur jetzt, wo endlich mal einer aufgemuckt hat, fängt das Ganze an, richtig groteske Züge anzunehmen. #d



Zutreffendes Bild. Dabei ist allerdings den Anglern in Berlin längst das letzte Hemd vom Leibe geschmolzen. Aber wenn man dabei "aua" schreit, ist das ja gleich sportfeindlich.

Es ist eingetreten, was ich schon 2001 befürchtet habe. Die Castingssportler in Berlin haben sich, wie das Eisenfaust ja deutlich in seinen Äußerungen zeigt, innerlich vollkommen von den Anglern entfernt und für diese eigentlich nur noch Hohn und Spott übrig.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Dr.Eisenfaust schrieb:


> Aus sportlicher Sicht absolut vorteilhaft, aber wozu? Castingsport war fester Bestandteil des VDSF mit relativ langer Geschichte. Aber was mich da zweifeln lässt:
> 
> Der hier diskutierte Konflikt taucht nur hierzulande auf, da in Polen/Tschechien dem Castingsport mehr Ehre, Mittel und Respekt, auch durch das Präsidium, zugeteilt und bereitgestellt werden. Sicherlich gibts es da auch Probleme, nur sehe ich, dass die offiziellen vollkommen dahinter stehen, und einfach mal "Eier zeigen", indem sie ihn fördern, und keine Möglichkeit auslassen groß angelegte Wettbewerbe zu organisieren, was mithilfe von Sponsoren sehr attraktiv gestalten wird.
> 
> Es liegt also an den Funktionären, die den Castingsport untergehen lassen haben/wollen. Sei dies ein Keller, Günther, und wie sie alle heißen wollen.


 
Das ist doch eine recht verquere Argumentation von dir.

Die Grundfrage ist doch, warum die Casting-Freunde auf einer weiterhin bestehenden derart engen Verbindung zu den Anglerverbänden bestehen. 

Die Antwort ist simpel: Weil sie in Deutschland anderenfalls aufgrund der Stellung als Nischensportart mit massiven Mitteleinbußen rechnen müssten.

Casting hat mit Angeln so viel zu tun wie Sportschießen mit Jagd. 

Warum sollte bitte ein Anglervertreter "Eier zeigen", wenn es um die Unterstützung des Castings geht? Wir Angler haben mit denen schlicht nix zu tun. Dann könnten wir, etwas übertrieben gesagt, auch Eisstockschießen unterstützen. Es gibt sicher auch ein paar Eisstockschießer, die zufällig Angler sind.


----------



## angler1996 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Eisenfaust
 mal ne dumme Frage: welche Vorteile hat ein stinknormaler Angler, der sein Blei nur ins Wasser befördert ( das ist sicher die Masse) von  der Sportförderung für Caster?

 Gruß A.


----------



## Brotfisch (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das ist doch eine recht verquere Argumentation von dir.
> 
> Die Grundfrage ist doch, warum die Casting-Freunde auf einer weiterhin bestehenden derart engen Verbindung zu den Anglerverbänden bestehen.
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber darum geht es hier nicht. Thema ist die Finanzierung des Castingsports durch die Angler. Das hat mit eigenem Sportverband relativ wenig zu tun. 

Die meisten Angler, die ich kenne, haben durchaus Interesse an der Sparte Castingsport und freuen sich auch über deren Erfolge. Schließlich benehmen sich die meisten Castingsportler ja auch anders als Eisenfaust. Dieses gute Miteinander wird aber durch die Finanzmachenschaften des Sportmanagements getrübt. Und das führt natürlich dazu, dass vermehrt gefordert wird, sich vom Sport zu trennen. Das aber ist nicht erforderlich, um das wirkliche Problem zu lösen.

Wenn der Sport im DAFV/ VDSF-LV eine Zukunft haben will, dann nur unter drei Voraussetzungen:

1.) Der Sportbereich beteiligt sich an der Rücklagenbildung.
2.) Die Vorfinanzierung wird unter der Kontrolle der gewählten Gremien auf ein adäquates Maß und unter gerechter Lastenverteilung der Bedeutung des Sports im Gesamtgefüge entsprechend reduziert bzw. ausschließlich durch den Sportbereich erbracht.
3.) Der Sport erbringt einen angemessenen finanziellen Anteil an den Kosten der allgemeinen Verwaltung, der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und der Mitgliederverwaltung.

Wenn diese Bedingungen erfüllt sind, dann bekommen die Sportler noch immer 100% der Sportförderung. Aber sie beteiligen sich auch angemessen an den allgemeinen Kosten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Die sollen ihren eigenen Castingverband machen wo jeder Caster eintreten kann, der das will/braucht.

Sich dann auch selber finanzieren über Zuschüsse/Beiträge..

Und wenn die dann im DAFV sein wollen (wenn der da noch existiert) können sie ja in den eintreten und so mit ihren Beiträgen dessen Verwaltung mitfinanzieren..

Ganz saubere, ganz einfache Lösung............

Dann sieht man auch sehr schnell, wie angesagt Casting wirklich ist - an den Mitgliedszahlen eines solchen Castingverbandes..

Ich prophezeie, dass die Caster da sehr schnell aus den Träumen eines populären Sports unter Anglern erwachen werden...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Die meisten Angler, die ich kenne, haben durchaus Interesse an der Sparte Castingsport und freuen sich auch über deren Erfolge.


 
Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Aber vielleicht ist das regional auch unterschiedlich.


----------



## Brotfisch (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Aber vielleicht ist das regional auch unterschiedlich.



Das wird wohl so sein. In manchen Ecken wird recht wenig Casting gemacht. Vielleicht können wir ja mal eine Umfrage machen, welches Verhältnis Angler zum Casting in ihrem Verband haben.

Mir geht es wirklich nicht darum, den Sport aus dem Verband zu haben. Aber eine innerlich abgekoppelte Kaste von Sportlern, die ihr Ding machen und dafür auf Kosten der Angler vorfinanziert werden müssen, ohne eigene Rücklagen zu bilden - das kann zumindest in den Zeiten knapper Kassen nicht die idealtypische Vorstellung sein.


----------



## Blauzahn (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Die meisten Angler, die ich kenne, haben durchaus Interesse an der Sparte Castingsport und freuen sich auch über deren Erfolge.



Das kann ich bestätigen, zumal die Caster die ich kenne nicht ausschliesslich dem Casting nachgehen, sondern auch angeln gehen.
Warum diese Trennung so vehement herbeidiskutiert wird, erschliesst sich mir überhaupt nicht, wenn andernorts gefordert wird, dass jeder einzelne und sei die "Angelnische" noch so klein, mitgenommen / einbezogen werden muss.


----------



## Tomasz (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ...
> Die meisten Angler, die ich kenne, haben durchaus Interesse an der Sparte Castingsport und freuen sich auch über deren Erfolge....



Dann sind wir uns wohl noch nicht am Wasser begegnet.
Aber mal im Ernst, schreibst Du das aus diplomatischen Gründen oder meinst Du das wirklich so, dass die meisten Angler sich für Castingsport interessieren? 
Ich persönlich kenne viele Angler, aber gerade ein einziger kann mit dem Begriff Casting etwas anfangen, da er es in seiner Jugend mal betrieben hat. Alle anderen schütteln nur den Kopf, weil es mit Angeln nunmal nur sehr wenig zu tun hat. 
Wenn ich Casting richtig verstehe, geht es darum, ein Objekt möglichst weit und/oder möglichst zielgenau zu werfen. Zufällig findet dies nicht mit dem Speer, einem Diskus oder einem Kleinkalibergewehr statt, sondern mit einer Angelrute. Das war es aber auch schon an Gemeinsamkeiten mit Anglern, die mit Rute, Schnur und Haken versuchen Fische zu fangen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Brotfisch (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Naja, Nischensportart. Ich weiß nicht, was damit gemeint ist. Natürlich gibt es in Deutschland mehr Fußballer als Caster. Aber Castingsport ist olympisch registriert und es gab/ gibt europaweit Bestrebungen, den Sport olympisch zu machen. Und wenn ich mir vorstelle, wir als organisierte Angler würden mit unseren Castingsportlern "Olympiateilnehmer", dann wären wohl auch viele Angler bereit, das Ganze auch "moralisch" noch stärker zu unterstützen. Mir persönlich wäre es lieber, wenn das in "unserem" Verband geschähe. Allerdings unter den genannten Voraussetzungen.


----------



## Tomasz (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ...Aber eine innerlich abgekoppelte Kaste von Sportlern, die ihr Ding machen und dafür auf Kosten der Angler vorfinanziert werden müssen, ohne eigene Rücklagen zu bilden - das kann zumindest in den Zeiten knapper Kassen nicht die idealtypische Vorstellung sein.



Da stimmen wir wieder in unseren Meinungen überein.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Brotfisch (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Dann sind wir uns wohl noch nicht am Wasser begegnet.
> Aber mal im Ernst, schreibst Du das aus diplomatischen Gründen oder meinst Du das wirklich so, dass die meisten Angler sich für Castingsport interessieren?
> Ich persönlich kenne viele Angler, aber gerade ein einziger kann mit dem Begriff Casting etwas anfangen, da er es in seiner Jugend mal betrieben hat. Alle anderen schütteln nur den Kopf, weil es mit Angeln nunmal nur sehr wenig zu tun hat.
> Wenn ich Casting richtig verstehe, geht es darum, ein Objekt möglichst weit und/oder möglichst zielgenau zu werfen. Zufällig findet dies nicht mit dem Speer, einem Diskus oder einem Kleinkalibergewehr statt, sondern mit einer Angelrute. Das war es aber auch schon an Gemeinsamkeiten mit Anglern, die mit Rute, Schnur und Haken versuchen Fische zu fangen.
> ...



Auf der einen Seite wohl auch eine Frage der Wahrnehmung. Ich kenne sogar Fliegenfischer, die neben einem Forellenbach auf der Wiese spontan Castingwettbewerbe machen (nur bis die Fische steigen, natürlich). Und mir hat Wurftrainung auch sehr viel beim Angeln geholfen.
Auf der anderen Seite scheint es so zu sein, dass der Sport zu wenig getan hat, um in der Mitte der Angler präsent zu sein. Man war zwar im gleichen Verband, hat aber nebeneinanderhergelebt. Aber auch das mag regional sehr unterschiedlich sein.


----------



## Brotfisch (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Da stimmen wir wieder in unseren Meinungen überein.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz



Sehr erfreut. Ich glaube, das können sogar alle Angler unterschreiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Wenn Casting so populär wäre, können die doch problemlos die Leute akquirieren, die sie brauchen um einen Castingverband zu finanzieren und dann als Spartenverband in den DAFV eintreten - wo ist das Problem???

Kriegen sie nicht genug zusammen, ists auch nicht wichtig genug, dass Angler das finanzieren müssten...


----------



## Tomasz (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ...Und wenn ich mir vorstelle, wir als organisierte Angler würden mit unseren Castingsportlern "Olympiateilnehmer", dann wären wohl auch viele Angler bereit, das Ganze auch "moralisch" noch stärker zu unterstützen...



Das sollte man aber bei den Anglern, die im Verband organisiert sind um Fische zu fangen genau hinterfragen.
Nur weil ich im ADAC bin oder gerne Rad fahre, bedeutet dass noch lange nicht, dass ich mich für die Formel 1 oder die Tour de France interessiere.
Mich als Freizeitangler interessiert ja nicht mal sonderlich ob vom Verband finanzierte Kader bei irgendwelchen Weltmeisterschaften im Stippfischen einen Platz geholt haben.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Auf der einen Seite wohl auch eine Frage der Wahrnehmung. Ich kenne sogar Fliegenfischer, die neben einem Forellenbach auf der Wiese spontan Castingwettbewerbe machen (nur bis die Fische steigen, natürlich). Und mir hat Wurftrainung auch sehr viel beim Angeln geholfen.
> Auf der anderen Seite scheint es so zu sein, dass der Sport zu wenig getan hat, um in der Mitte der Angler präsent zu sein. Man war zwar im gleichen Verband, hat aber nebeneinanderhergelebt. Aber auch das mag regional sehr unterschiedlich sein.


 
 Das mag ja zutreffen, aber warum sollen die Angler Wurfübungen finanzieren, die auch auf einer Wiese - wie Du geschrieben hast - auch ohne Geld von Anglern durchgeführt werden können?

 Ich habe auch schon im Garten werfen geübt- bin ich deshalb ein Caster? Nein, das habe ich nämlich für mich - um mich beim Angeln zu verbessern - gemacht. Und das ohne Gelder der Angler zu verbraten...


----------



## Tomasz (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Auf der einen Seite wohl auch eine Frage der Wahrnehmung. Ich kenne sogar Fliegenfischer, die neben einem Forellenbach auf der Wiese spontan Castingwettbewerbe machen (nur bis die Fische steigen, natürlich). Und mir hat Wurftrainung auch sehr viel beim Angeln geholfen.
> Auf der anderen Seite scheint es so zu sein, dass der Sport zu wenig getan hat, um in der Mitte der Angler präsent zu sein. Man war zwar im gleichen Verband, hat aber nebeneinanderhergelebt. Aber auch das mag regional sehr unterschiedlich sein.



Das scheint dann aber regional sehr unterschiedlich ausgeprägt zu sein. Bei uns in Brandenburg ist das Interesse am Casting eher gering und ich bin froh, wenn der Verein wenigstens eine Jugendgruppe auf die Beine stellen und finanzieren kann. Für Casting fehlt da neben dem Interesse noch dazu das Geld. Wobei wir in der Jugendgruppe den Kids auch das Werfen beibringen, aber ohne dass aus Ihnen mehrheitlich Caster werden.

An welchem Forellenbach habt Ihr Westberliner vor dem Mauerfall die Fliegenrute geschwungen? Womit wir wieder bei den möglichen regionalen Unterschieden wären.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Sharpo (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Ich kann das absolut nicht Bestätigen das viele Angler Interesse am Castingsport haben.
Wir betreiben bei uns im Verein Casting und das Gedränge ist beim Training nicht besonders gross.
Sind weit unter 10% aktive Caster im Verhältnis zu Mitgliedern im Verein.
Und dies ist noch sehr hoch geschätzt.

Und wenn manjetzt mit dem Argument kommt: Auf Messen sind Castingstände gut besucht.
Sorry, besser besucht wären Stände wo man aktiv Angeln könnte.


----------



## Knispel (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Tomasz schrieb:


> .
> 
> An welchem Forellenbach habt Ihr Westberliner vor dem Mauerfall die Fliegenrute geschwungen? Womit wir wieder bei den möglichen regionalen Unterschieden wären.
> 
> ...


 
Man braucht kein Forellenbach um Fliegenfischen auszuprobieren, Friedfische beißen sehr gut auch auf Nymphen - Nass und Trockenfliegen. Ich habe seinerzeit mir den Fliegenwurf bei den Castern abgeschaut und auf grüner Wiese geübt , Wurfschulen bzw. Kurse gab es in Bremen, auch innerhalb der Vereine nicht, vom LFV ganz zu schweigen ....


----------



## Brotfisch (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Eisenfaust
> mal ne dumme Frage: welche Vorteile hat ein stinknormaler Angler, der sein Blei nur ins Wasser befördert ( das ist sicher die Masse) von  der Sportförderung für Caster?
> 
> Gruß A.



Vermutlich fragst Du umsonst. Eisenfaust ist nicht an der Beantwortung von Fragen interessiert, die man ihm stellt, sondern nur an der immer gleichen, uralten Propaganda der Sportmanager und an Stimmungsmache gegen diejenigen, die die Sportpfründe hinterfragen.

In Berlin war es so, dass die Sportförderung zu 100% in den laufenden Sportbetrieb floss (ohne Rücklagenbildung). Daneben gab es eine geringe Verbandszuwendung, die teilweise auch für die Finanzierung der Verwaltung genutzt wurde. Diese Verbandszuwendung hat das Sportmanagement einseitig gekappt und in die Sportveranstaltungen gesteckt. Dadurch hat der Angler in Berlin vom Castingsport den Vorteil, Teile seiner Mitgliedsbeiträge als zinslosen Kredit in den Sport stecken zu dürfen. Und er darf sich das anhören, was der Caster Eisenfaust Anglern zu sagen hat: Ihr braucht kein Geld für's Angeln.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Sind weit unter 10% aktive Caster im Verhältnis zu Mitgliedern im Verein.



 Bei uns im Verein sind es - nach mir vorliegenden Informationen - 3 (in Worten drei) aktive Caster bei über 500 Mitgliedern!


----------



## Brotfisch (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Das scheint dann aber regional sehr unterschiedlich ausgeprägt zu sein. Bei uns in Brandenburg ist das Interesse am Casting eher gering und ich bin froh, wenn der Verein wenigstens eine Jugendgruppe auf die Beine stellen und finanzieren kann. Für Casting fehlt da neben dem Interesse noch dazu das Geld. Wobei wir in der Jugendgruppe den Kids auch das Werfen beibringen, aber ohne dass aus Ihnen mehrheitlich Caster werden.
> 
> An welchem Forellenbach habt Ihr Westberliner vor dem Mauerfall die Fliegenrute geschwungen? Womit wir wieder bei den möglichen regionalen Unterschieden wären.
> 
> ...



In Brandenburg wr der Cottbusser Raum eine Castinghochburg.
Und Du bist ja gut: Vor dem Mauerfall...... Bin ich 96? Das war nicht in Berlin


----------



## Brotfisch (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Zahlenmässig sind die Caster natürlich überall in der Minderheit. Das ist wohl unstreitig. Und deswegen sollten sie sich, zumal in Berlin, aber auch auf Ebene des DAFV, genau überlegen, wie sie mit Anglern umgehen sollten, von denen sie so viel Geld bekommen haben und mit denen sie ja auch künftig zusammen in einer Organisation sein wollen. Jedenfalls nicht so, wie es Eisenfaust hier vorgeführt hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Zahlenmässig sind die Caster natürlich überall in der Minderheit. Das ist wohl unstreitig. Und deswegen sollten sie sich, zumal in Berlin, aber auch auf Ebene des DAFV, genau überlegen, wie sie mit Anglern umgehen sollten, von denen sie so viel Geld bekommen haben und mit denen sie ja auch künftig zusammen in einer Organisation sein wollen. Jedenfalls nicht so, wie es Eisenfaust hier vorgeführt hat.


Nochmal, warum nicht die einfach(st)e Lösung:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn Casting so populär wäre, können die doch problemlos die Leute akquirieren, die sie brauchen um einen Castingverband zu finanzieren und dann als Spartenverband in den DAFV eintreten - wo ist das Problem???
> 
> Kriegen sie nicht genug zusammen, ists auch nicht wichtig genug, dass Angler das finanzieren müssten...


----------



## angler1996 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Brotfisch, danke, dass da nix an Antwort kommt, hatte ich schon befürchtet.
 Übrigens müßtest Du nur für den Mauer*bau etwa 96 sein*
 Mir ist überigens kein einziger "Caster" bekannt
 Gruß A,


----------



## Brotfisch (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Brotfisch, danke, dass da nix an Antwort kommt, hatte ich schon befürchtet.
> Übrigens müßtest Du nur für den Mauer*bau etwa 96 sein*
> Mir ist überigens kein einziger "Caster" bekannt
> Gruß A,



Ich habe Casting auch erst durch meine Tätigkeit im Verband kennengelernt. Und sicher gibt es viele Angler, die das bestenfalls vom Hörensagen kennen. Ich fand und finde es aber immer höchst interessant, was für tolle Leistungen von den Sportlern erbracht werden. Ich habe mir auch immer viel Zeit genommen, zu Wettkämpfen zu gehen - und hatte dabei auch immer das Gefühl, bei den Sportlern und den Vereinsfunktionären willkommen zu sein. (Das hat sich scheinbar seither geändert.) Sponsoring habe ich allerdings den Castern nicht besorgt, genauso wenig wie für Angler. Warum sollte das Sportmanagement diese aufwändige Klinkenputzerei auch noch den Anglern aufdrücken?


----------



## Tomasz (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> In Brandenburg wr der Cottbusser Raum eine Castinghochburg.
> Und Du bist ja gut: Vor dem Mauerfall...... Bin ich 96? Das war nicht in Berlin



Der Cottbusser Raum ist jetzt aber auch nicht an Forellengewässern reich gesegnet. 
Es ist aber durchaus richtig, dass Casting im DAV vor der Wende durchaus häufiger praktiziert wurde und anerkannt war, als es heute noch der Fall ist. Wenn ich mich Recht erinnere war der DAV auch Mitglied im DTSB (Deutsche Turn- und Sportbund). Ändert aber nichts daran, dass es heute weit weniger prakitziert wird und nicht mehr massentauglich scheint.

Keine Ahnung wie alt Du bist. Hast es ja in Deinem AB-Profil verschwiegen. Da muss es doch einen Grund dafür geben. Vielleicht 69?!

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Blauzahn (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich habe Casting auch erst durch meine Tätigkeit im Verband kennengelernt. Und sicher gibt es viele Angler, die das bestenfalls vom Hörensagen kennen. Ich fand und finde es aber immer höchst interessant, was für tolle Leistungen von den Sportlern erbracht werden. Ich habe mir auch immer viel Zeit genommen, zu Wettkämpfen zu gehen - und hatte dabei auch immer das Gefühl, bei den Sportlern und den Vereinsfunktionären willkommen zu sein. *(Das hat sich scheinbar seither geändert.)* Sponsoring habe ich allerdings den Castern nicht besorgt, genauso wenig wie für Angler. Warum sollte das Sportmanagement diese aufwändige Klinkenputzerei auch noch den Anglern aufdrücken?



Diese scheinbare "Änderung" machst du aber nicht allein am Meinungsbild der hier diskutierenden fest ? ;+

Casting gehört und gehörte in der Jugendarbeit immer dazu, denn so lernen die Steppkes die Wurfabläufe und Basics.
In unserem regionalen Jugendprojekt (7 Vereine mit ~750 Mitgliedern) ist Casting auch auf der Tagesordnung.

Schau mal z.B. in die FliFi-Szene, wieviel Wurfwettbewerbe es da gibt - Weltmeisterschaften in Schweden, in Norwegen erst im August letzten Jahres....

Möglich, das dass poltrige, unangemessene und Schmutzwäsche waschende Auftreten von Dr. Eisenfaust das Meinungsbild der hier Schreibenden beeinflusst, aber Casting gehört für mich in die Anglerwelt und ist nicht tot.

PS: Und damits nicht ganz OffTopic wird:
In unserem aktuellen Haushaltsplan (Regionalverband) für 2014, fliessen gerade einmal *0,4%* des gesamten Etat in die Förderung des Casting. Also ~0,4% der Beiträge jedes einzelnen Mitgliedes !


----------



## angler1996 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Du hast meine Frage vor dem Stellen beantwortet#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Casting ist z.B. wie Schiessen auf dem Schießstand und als Wettbewerb/Sport auf Scheiben etc., auch auch gepaart mit anderem wie Nordic auf Ski.
Wie bei jeder komplexeren Tätigkeit macht üben, trainieren, vergleichen und eine Herausforderung zu Leistung einen Sinn. Wie beim Tanzen z.B. Und wer nach Perfektion stebt, kommt nicht umhin. Breitensprt und Leistungsport sind zwei ganz verschiedene Sachen, und wenn zu wenig Breitencasting erfolgt oder zu sehen ist, dann liegt das an den Leuten selber. Mein Sportplatz wird jedenfalls nicht nur von mir genutzt. 

Angel-Casting hier so ratzfatz vom "normalen" Angeln abschneiden zu wollen, ist einfach daneben und vom Ansatz her schon grundlegend verfehlt. #d


----------



## Tomasz (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> ...Casting gehört und gehörte in der Jugendarbeit immer dazu, denn so lernen die Steppkes die Wurfabläufe und Basics.
> In unserem regionalen Jugendprojekt (7 Vereine mit ~750 Mitgliedern) ist Casting auch auf der Tagesordnung.
> ...
> PS: Und damits nicht ganz OffTopic wird:
> In unserem aktuellen Haushaltsplan (Regionalverband) für 2014, fliessen gerade einmal *0,4%* des gesamten Etat in die Förderung des Casting. Also ~0,4% der Beiträge jedes einzelnen Mitgliedes !



Das es bei einer gut aufgestellten und funktionierenden Jegendarbeit dazu gehört, erkenne ich durchaus an und hatte es auch bereits erwähnt.



Tomasz schrieb:


> Das scheint dann aber regional sehr unterschiedlich ausgeprägt zu sein. Bei uns in Brandenburg ist das Interesse am Casting eher gering und ich bin froh, wenn der Verein wenigstens eine Jugendgruppe auf die Beine stellen und finanzieren kann. Für Casting fehlt da neben dem Interesse noch dazu das Geld. Wobei wir in der Jugendgruppe den Kids auch das Werfen beibringen, aber ohne dass aus Ihnen mehrheitlich Caster werden....
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz



Bei uns im Verein ist der Jugendgruppenleiter ehemaliger Caster und versucht sehr engagiert den Kids das Werfen beizubringen. Vorher hat es aber auch ohne Ihn und die Casting-Ausrüstung funktioniert, das Werfen zu üben. 
Fakt ist aber auch, dass bei knappen Kassen eben irgendwo gespart werden muss und das bitte nicht bei der Jugend. Denn mal ehrlich, die Kids machen zwar das Casting mit, aber nur um letzendlich am Wasser sitzen und Fische zu fangen. Jedenfalls ist in den letzten 25 Jahren keiner nach der Jugendgruppe beim Casting geblieben. Wir sind aber schon froh, wenn ein Drittel  der Jugend überhaupt in den Vereinen bleibt.
Der von Deinem Regionalverband aufgeführte Betrag von 0,4 % ist abgesichts der von Dir geschilderten Casting-Sparte natürlich gut angelegt. 
In Berlin scheint das Verhältnis aber deutlich anders gelegen zu haben.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Lommel (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Dürfte ich als Unwissender mal fragen, wozu man eine Förderung überhaupt braucht?
Pachtet ihr dafür Wiesen an?

Wenn ich jetzt morgen mit ein paar Jugendlichen auf einen Acker gehe und ein paar Würfe mache, ist das eigentlich umsonst.


----------



## Blauzahn (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Der von Deinem Regionalverband aufgeführte Betrag von 0,4 % ist abgesichts der von Dir geschilderten Casting-Sparte natürlich gut angelegt.
> *In Berlin scheint das Verhältnis aber deutlich anders gelegen zu haben.
> *
> Gruß
> ...



Nun kommen wir zum Punkt.
Gibt es in/für Berlin belastbare Zahlen / Förderhöhe, welche die Empörung und den Diskussionshintergrund untermauern können?

Danke
René


----------



## Tomasz (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Nun kommen wir zum Punkt.
> Gibt es in/für Berlin belastbare Zahlen / Förderhöhe, welche die Empörung und den Diskussionshintergrund untermauern können?
> 
> Danke
> René



Das kann ich Dir angesichts der fehlenden Transparenz gar nicht sagen. Ich bin auch nicht Mitglied in Berlin sondern in Brandenburg. Aber auch hier habe ich nie einen über die Vereinskasse hinausgehenden Haushaltsplan gesehen.
Für den Bundesverband steht hier folgendes geschrieben.  



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ...Es fehlt schlichtweg eine Casting-Gesamtbilanz.



Wenn aber ein Verbandspräsident wie Hr. Keller aus Berlin hier die Bremse zieht, muss ich davon ausgehen, dass ihm die Zahlen vorliegen und die sich daraus ergebenden Schwierigkeiten. Warum er da nicht Klartext spricht, weiß ich auch nicht.
Bei mehr Tranparenz und offenen Worten könnte sich Mißverständnisse doch schnell ausräumen.
Hatte ich hier im Thread aber schon vor Tagen mal geschrieben.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4077121&postcount=373
So gesehen hast Du natürlich Recht, dass es müßig ist zu spekulieren, solange man nicht endlich mal Zahlen auf den Tisch packt, wie Du es getan hast. 
Ändert aber auch nichts an meiner Meinung, dass es auf Verbandsebene weitaus größere Aufgabenfelder zu bewältigen gibt, als eine Finanzierung des Castings.  

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Die haben ja nur Baustellen im DAFV, leider noch null hinbekommen jetzt fast ein Jahr nach (Kon)Fusion, anderes Thema - hier, wie gesagt:


Die Caster sollen einfach ihren eigenen Spartenverband aufmachen, sich selber (auch mit den Zuschüssen) finanzieren, damit in den DAFV eintreten und schon ist alles paletti....


----------



## Breamhunter (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Lommel schrieb:


> Dürfte ich als Unwissender mal fragen, wozu man eine Förderung überhaupt braucht?
> Pachtet ihr dafür Wiesen an?
> Wenn ich jetzt morgen mit ein paar Jugendlichen auf einen Acker gehe und  ein paar Würfe mache, ist das eigentlich umsonst.



Da werden dann wahrscheinlich für die Profi-Caster irgendwelche Reisekosten, Startgelder oder Geräte (mit-)finanziert.



Tomasz schrieb:


> Ändert aber auch nichts an meiner Meinung, dass es auf Verbandsebene weitaus größere Aufgabenfelder zu bewältigen gibt, als eine Finanzierung des Castings.



Sehe ich genauso. 
Allerdings habe ich auch ein Problem damit, wenn von "meinen" Mitgliedsbeiträgen an den Verband ein paar Wettkampfangler Europa- oder sogar Weltweit durch die Gegend juckeln um sich irgendwie zu profilieren.


----------



## kati48268 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ...Wie bei jeder komplexeren Tätigkeit macht üben, trainieren, vergleichen und eine Herausforderung zu Leistung einen Sinn...


Mag ja sein, dass dies Sinn machen _kann_.
 Aber wie anmaßend ist es, anderen zu empfehlen, Angeln auf einer Wiese zu üben.
 Aber mit Kiddies kann man es ja vermutlich machen.
 Und überhaupt: 'komplexere' Tätigkeit - Angeln? |kopfkrat
 Ich frag mal Oppa Heinz, seit 50 Jahren Wurm- & Köderfischbader.

 Ich habe überhaupt nichts gegen Casting.
 Will es aber genauso wenig finanzieren wie Rhönradfahren, Ayurveda-Seminare, Bischofssitze oder Terrorcamps.
 Eigener Verband, eigenes Sponsoring & Finanzierung, alles sauber & gut, alles andere ist Murks.


----------



## holgär (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

*OT:*

@breamhunter:
Dann musst du dich von allen irgendwie gearteten Hobbies, die verbandsseitig organisiert werden, verabschieden.

Mein Verständnis fehlt für diese Aussagen, denn zu jedem Verband gehört auch die Förderung des Spitzensports.
(Leider nur nicht beim Angeln #q - und das betrifft nicht nur das Stippen - da gibt es noch ganz andere Szenene - z.B. Schwarzbarsch in der USA)

Dann macht alle euer Ding selbst und wundert euch nicht, wenn dann NaBu, Petra, Vogelschutzbund usw. die Gewässer pachten und/oder kaufen und du irgendwann in deinem Gartenteich noch angeln kannst (@Thomas: Das wird dann sicherlich auch verboten, da er die Fische dann auch mit der Hand fangen kann ....:q).

Leute, Leute .......

Auch wenn es beim DAFV viele Ungereimtheiten/viel Stillstand gibt, so sinnlos sind Verbände denn nicht, wenn sie funktionieren !

Holger


----------



## Sharpo (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



holgär schrieb:


> *OT:*
> 
> @breamhunter:
> Dann musst du dich von allen irgendwie gearteten Hobbies, die verbandsseitig organisiert werden, verabschieden.
> ...




Gerne wenn dafür alle LV oder wenigstens eine klare Mehrheit an einem Strang ziehen würden.
Aber so lange sich alte VDSF LV gegen die Teilnahme an Verbandsfischen etc. aussprechen, bin ich auch nicht unbedingt bereit einer kleinen Gruppe um S.Q. das Wettfischen zu finanzieren.
Aber dafür wurde ja der DSAV gegründet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Hier:
Casting..

Zum über Wettangeln diskutieren, bitte passenden Thread nutzen...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=275668

Danke.


----------



## gründler (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Es wird schon seine gründe haben warum mehr und mehr größen in der Stippszene nicht mehr gewillt ist soviel Geld zu investieren um bei einer EM oder WM teilzunehmen.


Hat hier jemand von euch schon mal ne EM oder WM im Stippangeln besucht und kennt die wirklichen abläufe???

Ich glaube nicht,aber erstmal rumschei.... 

Und wenn man kein Mitglied im neuen Stippverband ist und kein Angelzubehör oder Futter von Sponsoren...etc. kauft oder mitfinanziert,unterstützt man auch keinen Stipper.


Es ist traurig zu sehen wie wir uns selbst bekämpfen,mir fällt da ein wahrer spruch ein = Heute ist es das Stippen und das C&R und das Trophäenangeln,morgen ist es deine Angelart.


Sorry thomas hat sich überschnitten.

#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Mag ja sein, dass dies Sinn machen _kann_.
> Aber wie anmaßend ist es, anderen zu empfehlen, Angeln auf einer Wiese zu üben.


Ist sogar in einigen Bundesländern in den Fischereikursen und der *Grundausbildung* drin, und alle die wirklich was werfen wollen/sollen, können das auch gut gebrauchen. Bzw. die anderen eben, die nicht erschlagen werden wollen. 



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und überhaupt: 'komplexere' Tätigkeit - Angeln? |kopfkrat
> Ich frag mal Oppa Heinz, seit 50 Jahren Wurm- & Köderfischbader.


Das meinst Du doch aber nicht im ernst, oder badest Du nur Würmer?
Spinangeln, klassisches Fliegenfischen, Brandungsangeln, sowas gibt es auch noch. 
Und Angelgeräte sind an sich eine Jagdwaffe, wie ein Speer oder ein Bogen auch. Und zudem ist der Umgang und der Ablauf noch komplexer, auch die Vielfalt im potentiellen Treffen, Reissen oder gängigen hinterlistigen Verlocken der Beute.



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich habe überhaupt nichts gegen Casting.


Immerhin. 



kati48268 schrieb:


> Will es aber genauso wenig finanzieren ...
> 
> Eigener Verband, eigenes Sponsoring & Finanzierung, alles sauber & gut, alles andere ist Murks.


Das ist der Punkt, nicht das Casting ist schlecht, sondern dass es nicht entsprechend sinnreich wie z.B. einer eigenen Organisation oder eigener Verband als Sportart organisiert ist. Wenn man es denn über den Selbstgebrauch (#6) hinaus als anerkannte Sportart betreiben will, Leistungssport oder was immer.


----------



## Brotfisch (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Diese scheinbare "Änderung" machst du aber nicht allein am Meinungsbild der hier diskutierenden fest ? ;+
> 
> Casting gehört und gehörte in der Jugendarbeit immer dazu, denn so lernen die Steppkes die Wurfabläufe und Basics.
> In unserem regionalen Jugendprojekt (7 Vereine mit ~750 Mitgliedern) ist Casting auch auf der Tagesordnung.
> ...



 Ich stimme Dir vollkommen zu. Und ich glaube, dass die meisten Caster durchaus wissen, dass sie im Anglerverband sind und keineswegs der Auffassung sind, dass sie Dreckkübel über Angler auskippen müssen.


----------



## Brotfisch (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal, warum nicht die einfach(st)e Lösung:


 
 Natürlich wäre das eine "Lösung". Aber das ist nicht mein Lösungsangebot. Man kann es auch gerne diskutieren (ich würde mich sogar beteiligen) - aber es passt eigentlich nicht so unter die Überschrift dieses threads, oder?


----------



## Brotfisch (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Lommel schrieb:


> Dürfte ich als Unwissender mal fragen, wozu man eine Förderung überhaupt braucht?
> Pachtet ihr dafür Wiesen an?
> 
> Wenn ich jetzt morgen mit ein paar Jugendlichen auf einen Acker gehe und ein paar Würfe mache, ist das eigentlich umsonst.



 Wir sprachen hier vor allem vom Leistungssport mit seinem über alle Maßen ausgedehnten Wettkampfprogramm. Da werden Stadien gemietet und ganze Betreuer-Heerscharen benötigt. Da gibt es Lasergeräte zur Weitenmessung, da gibt es Gelder für die Sportler und für hochspezialisiertes Gerät. Und vieles andere mehr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Natürlich wäre das eine "Lösung". Aber das ist nicht mein Lösungsangebot.



Warum?

Nach dem, was inzwischen alles rausgekommen ist, ist das der einzige, saubere Weg, wenn Caster meinen, weiter im DAFV sein zu müssen - ohne, dass dann Anglern dafür Kohle entzogen wird.

Ohne mauscheln, ohne tricksen, ohne hintenrum-, quer- oder seltsam zu finanzieren..

Ist mir schon klar, dass dies nicht der Tradition des VDSF, DAV oder jetzt des DAFV entspricht...

Wäre doch aber insgesamt - beileibe nicht nur beim Casting, aber darum geht's ja hier - ein neuer, innovativer Ansatz:
Einmal sauber, klar und transparent mit den Finanzen umzugehen....

Um nicht immer nur die Anglerkohle verbandsseitig sinnlos für alles mögliche, ausser für Angeln und Angler, rauszuhauen...


----------



## Brotfisch (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Nun kommen wir zum Punkt.
> Gibt es in/für Berlin belastbare Zahlen / Förderhöhe, welche die Empörung und den Diskussionshintergrund untermauern können?
> 
> Danke
> René



Lieber Blauzahn,
 die gibt es selbstverständlich. Und Dir würden die Augen übergehen. Aber ich bitte um Verständnis, dass ich weder alte, noch aktuelle Zahlen dazu hier veröffentliche. Ich fühle mich dazu als Nichtfunktionär nicht authorisiert. Du kannst aber davon ausgehen, wenn ich mich seit über zehn Jahren darüber aufrege, dass es sich nicht um Peanuts handelt.
 Stell Dir doch einfach mal vor: Der Angelverband kann nur noch einen Bruchteil seiner anglerischen Aktivitäten fahren, weil er schon im März alles, was an Geld in der Kasse ist, in den Sport schießen muss. Dann brauchst Du doch keine Zahlen mehr, um zu wissen, dass etwas gründlich schief läuft. Und das seit mindestens 15 Jahren.


----------



## Tomasz (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Wir sprachen hier vor allem vom Leistungssport mit seinem über alle Maßen ausgedehnten Wettkampfprogramm. Da werden Stadien gemietet und ganze Betreuer-Heerscharen benötigt. Da gibt es Lasergeräte zur Weitenmessung, da gibt es Gelder für die Sportler und für hochspezialisiertes Gerät. Und vieles andere mehr.



Und das macht in meinen Augen eben einen erheblichen Unterschied, ob ich eine Jugendgruppe finanziere, die auf der Wiese ein paar Würfe macht oder den Leistungssport von einigen wenigen, die dafür mehr als eine grüne Wiese brauchen.  
Dabei steht noch die durchaus berechtigte Frage im Raum:



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Nun kommen wir zum Punkt.
> Gibt es in/für Berlin belastbare Zahlen / Förderhöhe, welche die Empörung und den Diskussionshintergrund untermauern können?
> 
> Danke
> René



Hast Du für Berlin eine Antwort darauf, oder kannst aus deiner Zeit als LV-Präsident die Kosten in etwas abschätzen?
Bei Rene`s Regionalverband sind des 0,4 % des Etats für das Casting. Ein solcher Betrag sollte angesichts der bei ihm, vielen aktiv daran mitwirkenden Jugendlichen drin sitzen. 
Über wieviel Prozent bzw. absoluten Zahlen reden wir in Berlin eigentlich?  

Gruß

Tomasz

PS: Die Frage nach dem Etat hat sich mit @Brotfischs Kommentar überschnitten. Schade, aber dann hätte ich mir von Hr. Keller mehr Infos gewünscht, um sich ein Bild von den Kosten machen zu können. Es gibt zwar öffentliche Statements, was begrüßenswert ist, aber am Ende wird doch nicht Tacheles geredet.


----------



## Brotfisch (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Das kann ich Dir angesichts der fehlenden Transparenz gar nicht sagen. Ich bin auch nicht Mitglied in Berlin sondern in Brandenburg. Aber auch hier habe ich nie einen über die Vereinskasse hinausgehenden Haushaltsplan gesehen.
> Für den Bundesverband steht hier folgendes geschrieben.
> 
> 
> ...



Natürlich. Der DAFV hat _noch _größere Probleme als das Castingfinanzierungsproblem. Aus der Sicht eines Landesverbandes wie Berlin-Brandenburg ist es für ihn ein existenzielles Problem. Und Landesverbände, die nicht mehr krauchen können, können auch nicht dabei helfen, vernünftige Strukturen auf Bundesebene hinzubekommen. Stell Dir doch mal vor, dass der Präsident des LV BB nicht mehr die Reisekosten erhält, als Delegierter zum DAFV zu fahren, weil das Geld benötigt wird, den Leistungssportbetrieb zu finanzieren. Hat das noch etwas mit Demokratie zu tun oder mit gesunden Strukturen?! Der LV kann keines seiner Probleme wirklich lösen, so lange er das nicht gelöst hat.
 Wenn das Problem in Berlin gelöst wird, und dafür sind jetzt wichtige Schritte in die richtige Richtung eingeleitet, dann besteht die Gefahr, dass es sich wie früher in Richtung DAFV verlagert. Spätestens dann ist es auch ein Happach-Kasan-Problem.


----------



## Brotfisch (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Und das macht in meinen Augen eben einen erheblichen Unterschied, ob ich eine Jugendgruppe finanziere, die auf der Wiese ein paar Würfe macht oder den Leistungssport von einigen wenigen, die dafür mehr als eine grüne Wiese brauchen.
> Dabei steht noch die durchaus berechtigte Frage im Raum:
> 
> 
> ...



0,4% des Etats - dann würde ich hier kein Wort drüber verlieren!
 Man kann ja mal auf der Homepage des DAFV unter Casting nachschauen, welches Wettkampfpensum die haben mit wie vielen Teilnehmern. Dazu kommt dann noch das was regional, z.B. in Berlin-Brandenburg abläuft. Und das kann man dann mal schnell vergleichen mit den Veranstaltungen im Bereich Fischen. Das trägt dann schon dazu bei, einschätzen zu können, was für ein "Potenzial" im Castingsport steckt. Aber das wäre ja alles ok, wenn es nicht zulasten der Angler gehen würde.


----------



## Tomasz (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Natürlich. Der DAFV hat _noch _größere Probleme als das Castingfinanzierungsproblem. Aus der Sicht eines Landesverbandes wie Berlin-Brandenburg ist es für ihn ein existenzielles Problem. Und Landesverbände, die nicht mehr krauchen können, können auch nicht dabei helfen, vernünftige Strukturen auf Bundesebene hinzubekommen. Stell Dir doch mal vor, dass der Präsident des LV BB nicht mehr die Reisekosten erhält, als Delegierter zum DAFV zu fahren, weil das Geld benötigt wird, den Leistungssportbetrieb zu finanzieren. Hat das noch etwas mit Demokratie zu tun oder mit gesunden Strukturen?! Der LV kann keines seiner Probleme wirklich lösen, so lange er das nicht gelöst hat.
> Wenn das Problem in Berlin gelöst wird, und dafür sind jetzt wichtige Schritte in die richtige Richtung eingeleitet, dann besteht die Gefahr, dass es sich wie früher in Richtung DAFV verlagert. Spätestens dann ist es auch ein Happach-Kasan-Problem.



Klingt dramatisch und so gesehen hat Berlin eben noch ein ganz besonderes hausgemachtes Problem zusätzlich. Aber wenn die Verbände endlich tranzparent und mit aller Offenheit und Mitsprachemöglichkeiten arbeiten würden, worin ich dass größte Problem in der Verbandsarbeit sehe, wären solche Auswüchse kaum möglich. Solange aber z.B. die "dramatischen" Zahlen zur finanziellen Situation nicht auf dem Tische, wird man keine Mehrheiten an der Basis finden können, geschweige denn diese dafür überhaupt sensibilisieren. 
Statt dessen drehen wir uns ewig im Kreis und lassen Spekulationen freien lauf. Gut fürs AB aber nicht für die Angler in den Vereinen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Brotfisch (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Ich stimme Dir zu.
 Der Berliner Finanzierungsskandal ist aber keine Spekulation, sondern traurige Wahrheit seit vielen Jahren.


----------



## torstenhtr (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

@Thomas Günther:


> Was die Stimmrechtsübertragung betrifft: Ich verfolge seit 2005 längst nicht mehr jede Änderung im LV. Ich muss auch nicht so satzungsfest sein, wie man es von einem langjährigen Vizepräsident erwartet. Das gilt doch erst recht, wenn er gegen die Linie des Präsidiums stimmt. Meinst Du wirklich, dass er die Interessen der Angler in seinem Verein im Auge hatte, als er mit der zweiten Hand für eine Weiterführung der Vorfinanzierung durch Angler votieren wollte?



Nein, ich denke er hat sich damit keinen Gefallen getan. Jedoch kann ich nicht beurteilen, ob es Absicht war oder nicht. 

Insgesamt war es für mich ein interessanter Einblick, wie diese ganzen Machtpoker ablaufen und ich habe evtl. Menschenkenntnis dazu gelernt. Wahrscheinlich hat niemand damit gerechnet, das ein (für sie wahrscheinlich unbekannter) Gast auftaucht und dann auch noch im AB schreibt 

Über die Vorfinanzierung hatten wir schon in #326 diskutiert. Natürlich ist es für einen solch kleinen Verband eine große Herausforderung. Ich hatte auch Lösungsansätze skizziert; nur man muss kompromissbereit sein. 

@Tomasz:


> Schade, aber dann hätte ich mir von Hr. Keller mehr Infos gewünscht, um sich ein Bild von den Kosten machen zu können. Es gibt zwar öffentliche Statements, was begrüßenswert ist, aber am Ende wird doch nicht Tacheles geredet.



Wie ich den BCAV-Unterlagen entnehmen kann, war er 2011/2012 stellvertretender Schatzmeister des BCAV. Er müsste deshalb perfekt bescheid wissen, nur zum Zeitpunkt der Versammlung wirkte alles nebulös und es wurden nicht wirklich für mich nachvollziehbare Zahlen präsentiert (außer ein paar grobe Summen).


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch Lösungsansätze skizziert; nur man muss kompromissbereit sein.



Gibt es ganz einfache, hatte ich auch schon dargestellt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn Casting so populär wäre, können die doch problemlos die Leute akquirieren, die sie brauchen um einen Castingverband zu finanzieren und dann als Spartenverband in den DAFV eintreten - wo ist das Problem???
> 
> Kriegen sie nicht genug zusammen, ists auch nicht wichtig genug, dass Angler das finanzieren müssten...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nach dem, was inzwischen alles rausgekommen ist, ist das der einzige, saubere Weg, wenn Caster meinen, weiter im DAFV sein zu müssen - ohne, dass dann Anglern dafür Kohle entzogen wird.
> 
> Ohne mauscheln, ohne tricksen, ohne hintenrum-, quer- oder seltsam zu finanzieren..
> 
> ...


----------



## Brotfisch (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Sehe momentan nicht, dass auch nur eine einzige Voraussetzung für einen Kompromiss gegeben wäre. Das bisherige "Almosen" für die Angler ist durch die Auflösung des BCAV wohl vom Tisch und reicht ohnedies mE nicht einmal annähernd aus. Torstens good will in allen Ehren. Und ohne Aufarbeitung des verbandsschädigendrn Verhaltens bliebe sowieso alles Flickwerk ohne Zukunft.


----------



## Brotfisch (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

_"Laut Präsidenten hat man noch Rücklagen, die aber in den nächsten Jahren  schrumpfen werden. Von der Vorfinanzierung war auch kaum die Rede; wenn  es denn tatsächlich ein Problem darstellt, hätte man sehr gut darauf  eingehen können. Das ist eher ein Argument, das du einbringst. 
Ich kann mir aber schon vorstellen, das diese Vorfinanzierung für so  einen kleinen Verband in der Tat eine Herausforderung ist - jedoch dann  kann man Lösungen finden. Z.B. indem man die Vorfinanzierung auf die  Leistungssportler umlegt. Auch könnte man dem finanzstärkeren DAV LV  Berlin eine größere Fördersumme übertragen (zur Zeit erhält der VDSF LV  BB 2/3 der Fördermittel).  

Die eigentliche Problematik scheint mir aber schrumpfende  Mitgliederzahlen zu sein, aktuell besitzt der VDSF LV BB noch 2500  Mitglieder. (DAV LV Berlin: 7000 Mitglieder, LV Brandenburg: 70000  Mitglieder (!) ) Es erscheint mir unsinnig an mehreren Landesverbänden  festzuhalten. Generell frage ich mich, welche Vorteile der VDSF LV BB  gegenüber dem DAV Berlin oder dem LV Brandenburg noch bietet; die  Verbandsgebühren sind höher bei wenig Leistungen für _ _Angler (meine Meinung)."
_ 
Das waren - wenn ich richtig durchblicke - die Vorschläge von Torsten.
Die Vorfinanzierung auf die Sportler zu legen, wäre sachgerecht. Das würde allerdings bedeuten, dass die Sportler Rücklagen bilden. Das ist bislang vom Sport kategorisch abgelehnt worden. 
Eine stärkere Inanspruchnahme des anderen Verbandes (LAV) - das hätte man ja eigentlich innerhalb des BCAV von Anfang an erwarten müssen - ist eigentlich eine Selbstverständlichkeit. Aber auch dann würden Angler die Mittel erwirtschaften, die für die Vorfinanzierung des Sports notwendig sind. Für mich kein gangbarer Weg. Jedenfalls so lange nicht, wie das Sportprogramm und die dadurch entstehenden Kosten auf ein angemessenes Maß reduziert werden.
Fusion der beiden Landesverbände - dafür spricht einiges. Aber warum hat das Sportmanagement denn auf diesem Feld die Bühne des BCAV zehn Jahre lang nicht genutzt, obwohl es eindeutiger Auftrag des BCAV war? Präsident Keller hat auch in Richtung Fusion sehr weitreichende Angebote gemacht. Aber vermutlich hatte der LAV keine Lust, denn dann hätte er ja in die Vorfinanzierung des Sports einsteigen müssen. Im Übrigen: Fusion alleine löst das Vorfinanzierungsproblem auch nicht, es macht nur die Aufbringung der Anglermittel für die Sportvorfinanzierung etwas leichter. Es gilt dann das gleiche, was ich zur stärkeren Inanspruchnahme des LAV gesagt habe.

Wenn ich dann aber die völlig unbewegliche Positionierung des Sportmanagements sehe, scheint mir die Suche nach einem Kompromiss den Aufwand nicht wert und man sollte vielleicht doch über den Vorschlag von Thomas9904 nachdenken, auch wenn er verbandspolitisch natürlich extrem nachteilig ist.


----------



## Brotfisch (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Ich kann den Wunsch nach Zahlen nachvollziehen. Das ist aber nicht ganz einfach: Es geht ja nicht nur um Haushaltsabschlüsse, sondern um liquide Mittel und Finanzströme. Und zwar zwischen Landessportbund, BCAV, VDSF Berlin-Brandenburg und LAV. Wenn man das unangreifbar darstellen will, dann wird das sicher etwas Zeit brauchen. 
Was man leichter machen könnte, wäre eine Aufstellung der Einsparungen der nichtsportlichen Bereiche (= Angeln) unter Gegenüberstellung der Aufwendungen für den Sport. Das allein wird schon ein erschreckendes Bild liefern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> und man sollte vielleicht doch über den Vorschlag von Thomas9904 nachdenken, auch wenn er verbandspolitisch natürlich extrem nachteilig ist.


Eben - zudem ist es wurscht, ob das verbandspolitisch sinnvoll wäre.
Denn wir brauchen endlich mal Anglerpolitik, keine Verbandspolitik.


----------



## angler1996 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eben - zudem ist es wurscht, ob das verbandspolitisch sinnvoll wäre.
> Denn wir brauchen endlich mal Anglerpolitik, keine Verbandspolitik.



Nur so, Du kannst das Eine von dem Anderen nicht trennen

Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Nicht ich mache das - die Verbände machen das leider ja schon seit langem, auch von der Präsidentin so erklärt (sie wäre nicht für Angler da, nur für organisierte Angelfischer..)...

Daher braucht kein Angler solche Verbände - schon gar nicht, wenn wie hier die zum finanzieren von Casting ausgenutzt werden..


----------



## Brotfisch (1. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Verband - das sind ja nicht nur Funktionäre.  Das sind auch engagierte Caster mit bewundernswerten sportlichen Leistungen und Erfolgen, die jetzt auszulöffeln haben, was ihnen ihr chaotisch agierendes, anglerfeindliches Sportmanagement eingebrockt hat. Aber sicher ist man schon unterwegs, den Sportlern zu erzählen,  dass wie immer die Angler an allem schuld sind.


----------



## BERND2000 (1. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Warum wird schon wieder nach dem Ausgrenzen von einer kleinen Sparte gerufen.
 Nur weil der Durchschnitzangler nichts damit anfangen kann, bedeutet es nicht das es nicht zum breiten Spektrum des Angelns gehört.
 Vereinsfeiern haben mit dem Angeln noch weniger zu tun, werden oft auch nur von Wenigen genutzt und sind doch für viele Angler wichtiger Bestandteil. 

 Casting ist sicher nicht mehr so zeitgemäß wie einst, aber durchaus schon sehr lange Bestandteil.
 Bei uns im Heim finden sich noch viele Ehrenpreise aus den 60er Jahren, als man den Namen Angelsport noch ausfüllen wollte. Ein Teil war halt das Casting, das nie weitere Probleme hervorgerufen hat.
 Im Gegenteil, so etwas darf die Öffentlichkeit gerne sehen.

 Gemeinsam aber vergnügt sein Nichtkönnen zu beweisen, ist genauso Sport wie verbissen zu versuchen zu gewinnen. 
 Es kann halt Spaß machen, so oder so. 

 Mir macht es halt Spaß, mich mit langjährigen Angelbekannten zu messen, weiterführend habe *ich* es aber nie gemacht.
 Aber es würde mir fehlen, weil es eben Tradition ist.

 Echte Vollblutangler können im übrigen, fast alle, recht gut werfen.
 Sicher nicht geeignet für weiterführende Veranstaltungen, aber eben deutlich besser als der Normalangler.
 Auch am Wasser kommt es eben darauf an, sehr genau werfen zu können.....sonst bleibt nur den Angelplatz, Gerät und Angeltechnik, dem Können anzupassen.


----------



## Brotfisch (1. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Sehr sympathisch. So sehe ich das auch Bernd. Aber hier geht es nicht um die Abschaffung oder den Rauswurf des Castingsports. Hier geht es darum, die Finanzierung des Castings auf ein angemessrnes Mass zu stellen, mit dem auch anglerische Belange verwirklicht und Angler Beiträge etwas stärker auch für Dinge verwendet werden, die der überwältigenden Mehrheit der Angler etwas wichtiger sind als der Leistungssport von drei Dutzend Verbandsmitgliedern.


----------



## BERND2000 (1. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ........ als der Leistungssport von drei Dutzend Verbandsmitgliedern.



 Es ist nur eine Sparte aber eben die unproblematischte Angelsportsparte.
 Man sollte nie vergessen, das all die sportlichen Angel-Veranstaltungen, nur von Wenigen genutzt werden.
 Schaut man genauer hin, sind es meist sogar wieder viele die gleich mehrere Bereiche Nutzen.
 Die finden sich dann auch in den Vorständen, der Vereine, Bezirke, LV-Verbänden und dem Bundesverband wieder.
 Die Breite Masse, oder der einfache Angler, ist da wohl nicht so gut vertreten.

 Die  meisten Angler betrifft eher das Kormoranproblem, der Wasserbau, Überfischung, Naturschutz u. Fischergesetze und immer wieder die Auslegung des Tierschutzgesetzes, das Angeln eben nur begrünbar ist , wenn es der Nahrungsbeschaffung dient.

 Der Normalangler hat von den gesamten Überregionalen Veranstaltungen nichts.......er möchte draußen unbeschwert fischen und auch mal einen Fisch fangen.


----------



## Brotfisch (2. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Es ist nur eine Sparte aber eben die unproblematischte Angelsportsparte.
> Man sollte nie vergessen, das all die sportlichen Angel-Veranstaltungen, nur von Wenigen genutzt werden.
> Schaut man genauer hin, sind es meist sogar wieder viele die gleich mehrere Bereiche Nutzen.
> Die finden sich dann auch in den Vorständen, der Vereine, Bezirke, LV-Verbänden und dem Bundesverband wieder.
> ...



Der Angler als Mitglied in Angelverein und -verband möchte für seine Beiträge aber auch ein attraktives Angebot  im Bereich Fischen haben, möchte Fischschutzaktivitäten des Verbandes und eine saubere Verwendung der Beitragsmittel. Sollte er zumindest. Jedenfalls hat er ein Anrecht drauf.


----------



## smithie (2. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Tomasz schrieb:


> ... Aber wenn die Verbände endlich tranzparent und mit aller Offenheit und Mitsprachemöglichkeiten arbeiten würden, ...


Eine Mitsprache "unterhalb" von Delegierten ist - zumindest hier im Süden - explizit nicht gewünscht.
Denn genau dazu hat man ja ein Delegiertensystem, dass man nicht jede Entscheidung von unten heraus abstimmen muss.

Ohne eine Änderung am System ist hier 0,0 Potential für irgendwelche Mitsprachemöglichkeiten.  #h


----------



## BERND2000 (2. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Der Angler als Mitglied in Angelverein und -verband möchte für seine Beiträge aber auch ein attraktives Angebot im Bereich Fischen haben, möchte Fischschutzaktivitäten des Verbandes und eine saubere Verwendung der Beitragsmittel. Sollte er zumindest. Jedenfalls hat er ein Anrecht drauf.


 
 In meiner Region sind Angler in den Vereinen, um zunächst einmal eine Angelberechtigung zu erlangen.
 Die Angebote im Bereich des Fischens, oder Casting sind etwas für Exoten und werden im Schnitt von nicht mehr als 2% der Mitglieder genutzt.
 Ich behaupte das über 90% überhaupt gar kein Interesse an solch geselligen Runden haben.

 Da aber  in die Vorstände, die vernetzten, geselligen Angler gewählt werden, kann es schon sein, das man die Interessen der Mehrheit kaum noch wahrnimmt.
 Aus diesem geselligen Kreis gelangen dann wieder einige bis in Verbandsebene, folglich kein Wunder, das Veranstaltungen einen hohen Stellenwert zugemessen werden.
 Ich denke nicht, das sie einen so hohen Stellenwert verdienen, wie viele denken. 

 Ich denke, einer der Hauptgründe warum Verbände gebildet wurden, waren halt einst, die weiterführenden Veranstaltungen des Fischens u. Casting Sportes.
 Heute erwartet man aber von den Verbänden möglicherweise etwas völlig anderes.
 Diese Veranstaltungen sind nun zur Nebensache, für wenige geworden.
 Von einem Verband erwarten wir nun vermehrt, überregionale Weichenstellung, Rechtshilfe und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit,  ...eben Dinge die alle Angler betreffen.


----------



## Brotfisch (3. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Genau das wird erwartet. Es darf deswegen nicht sein, dass (Sport-) Veranstaltungen so viel Ressourcen binden, dass das nicht mehr stattfindet.


----------



## Brotfisch (3. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



smithie schrieb:


> Eine Mitsprache "unterhalb" von Delegierten ist - zumindest hier im Süden - explizit nicht gewünscht.
> Denn genau dazu hat man ja ein Delegiertensystem, dass man nicht jede Entscheidung von unten heraus abstimmen muss.
> 
> Ohne eine Änderung am System ist hier 0,0 Potential für irgendwelche Mitsprachemöglichkeiten.  #h



Natürlich gibt es immer Leute, die im alten System verharren wollen. Auch bei Anglern. Erst recht, wenn es sich um Funktionäre handelt, die selbst mitreden könn(t)en.
Aber es ändern sich die Zeiten! Heute stehen viel mehr Informationen in Windeseile viel mehr Interessierten an der Basis zur Verfügung. Und da wird das alte System, so sehr es sich (wie der offizielle DAFV) auch degegen sträuben mag, sich verändern und dieser Informationsvielfalt Rechnung tragen müssen. 
Themen, die der DAFV nicht besetzt, obwohl sie eine Vielzahl von Menschen an der Basis interessieren, werden dann eben von anderen besetzt - allerdings dann nicht so, wie die Angler und der DAFV das wollen. Deswegen ist die Kommunikationsverweigerung, etwa in Sachen Pet@ auch vollkommen unverständlich und falsch. 
Aber das alles ist - fürchte ich - OT.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Am Wochenende war ja Referententagung Casting des DAFV...

Soll wohl eine etwas angespannte Atmsophäre gewesen sein...

Der eingeplante Zuschuss (ihr erinnert euch, Haushaltsplan 2014, da waren die 30.000 gleich doppelt drin, als Zuschuss wie als globale Minderausgabe Casting), soll wohl nun definitiv nicht kommen (was dann auch 60.000 weniger im Haushalt des DAFV ausmacht)......

Ebenso wurde man sich wohl zumindest teilweise bewusst, dass angesichts des finanziellen Durcheinanders im DAFV wohl kaum wirklich mit Geldern vom Bundesverband wie eingeplant gerechnet werden kann.

Wenn die Infos stimmen wurden jetzt erst mal die Startgelder kräftig erhöht, um zwischen 40 - 60%....

Nicht, dass wir nicht schon seit Vorlage des Haushaltplanes auf diese Dinge verwiesen hätten - nunja................


oder so............

Wenn man sich das restliche Chaos in diesem Verband anschaut, ergibt sich aber ein passendes, rundes Bild...

kein schönes, das ist wohl wahr, aber ein Bild..........


----------



## Brotfisch (3. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Die Erhöhung der Startgelder selbst um so einen großen Betrag dürfte nicht einmal annähernd ausreichen, das Finanzierungsloch zu stopfen.

Wenn nun nicht nur das Geld vom Landessportbund Berlin wegfällt, sondern auch bereits zugesagte und geplante Mittel aus dem Haushalt des DAFV, dann dürfte ein sehr ernstes Problem auf den Castingsport zukommen.

Bin mal gespannt, ob dafür dann auch wieder die "Castingfeinde" verantwortlich gemacht werden.


----------



## Brotfisch (5. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Natürlich ist es vor allem Aufgabe des Sportbereichs, die hausgemachten Probleme bei der Finanzierung zu lösen. Dazu gehört auch, das aufgeblähte Programm zu durchforsten und zu reduzieren. Man schaue mal auf den Seiten des DAFV und des VDSF LV Berlin-Brandenburg die Terminpläne des Sports für 2014 an. Wozu braucht es denn eine Deutsche Meisterschaft und zusätzlich eine Internationale Deutsche Meisterschaft? Um nur ein Beispiel zu nennen. Warum braucht es mehrmals jährlich Kampfrichtertreffen - wo doch seit Jahren die gleichen Kampfrichter die nur selten sich ändernden Regeln anwenden? Braucht es wirklich eine derartige Vielzahl von Qualifikationen - allesamt von Anglern vorfinanziert? Da ist seit vielen Jahren einiges ausgeufert.
Wichtig ist aber auch, dass sich die Angler in der Frage der Finanzierung der Castingsparte einig sind. Die Entscheidung der Delegierten des LV BB war und ist richtig. Dieser Weg muss fortgesetzt werden. Alles andere wäre ein Signal an den Sport, weiterzumachen wie bisher - zum Schaden der Angelfischerei. Natürlich kann man Kompromisse suchen und finden. Die Umstellung der Finanzierung muss ja nicht ad hoc geschehen, sondern kann in einem schrittweisen und verträglichen Prozess gestaltet werden, sofern die Kassenlage der Angler das hergibt und sie dazu bereit sind. Ein Kompromiss dieser Art setzt aber auch voraus, dass der Sportbereich mehr als nur ein Almosen dazu beiträgt. Da müssen schon mit Zahlen belegbare Angebote her, die sorgfältig geprüft werden müssen. Falls sie denn kommen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Nochmal, warum nicht die einfach(st)e Lösung:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn Casting so populär wäre, können die doch problemlos die Leute akquirieren, die sie brauchen um einen Castingverband zu finanzieren und dann als Spartenverband in den DAFV eintreten - wo ist das Problem???
> 
> Kriegen sie nicht genug zusammen, ists auch nicht wichtig genug, dass Angler das finanzieren müssten...


----------



## Brotfisch (5. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

@Thomas.

Das ist eine andere Diskussion. Gäbe es nicht das Problem mit den Finanzmachenschaften des Sports und würde dort alles sauber laufen, so würden wir das Thema "Outsourcing" wahrscheinlich gar nicht ansprechen. Im ADAC gibt es ja auch Fahrradvereine. Die werden auch nicht gleich zum Scharping getrieben.
Ich habe überhaupt nichts gegen Casting in einem Angelverband, finde sogar, dass es zusammenpasst und eine Bereicherung ist. Viele Caster sind auch Angler und in vielen Vereinen ist Casting als Breitensport fester und gut akzeptierter Bestandteil der Jugendarbeit.
Und wir wollen ja auch keine Ausschließeritis. Nachher müssen sich die Fliegenbinder noch einen eigenen Bundesverband gründen ;-)
Nein, es geht nicht gegen Castingsport. Es geht gegen die Fehler des Castingsport_managements._


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

ja eben  - sollen die sich neu organisieren und damit das alte Management abschaffen...

Gilt ja für Angler und Angeln genauso:
Man kriegt, was man wählt und bezahlt.............


----------



## Brotfisch (5. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Und dass der DAFV Mitglied im Deutschen Olympischen Sportbund ist, kann ich auch nicht so verkehrt finden. Da besteht ein erhebliches Einflusspotenzial. Wenn es denn genutzt wird.


----------



## Brotfisch (5. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ja eben  - sollen die sich neu organisieren und damit das alte Management abschaffen...
> 
> Gilt ja für Angler und Angeln genauso:
> Man kriegt, was man wählt und bezahlt.............



Die Neuorganisation wird kommen, sogar schon recht bald.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Wenn sich das aus bekannten alten Quellen speist, wird ein Neuanfang nur das  fortführen des Elends sein.

Gilt für Angler und Angeln genauso..............


----------



## Brotfisch (5. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Das speist sich aus der normativen Kraft des Faktischen.

Und ob der Neuanfang tatsächlich dann auch ein inhaltlicher wird, daran müssen Sportler und Angler gemeinsam mitwirken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



franzjosef schrieb:


> ps: Ein glueck, dass ich kein verbandsmitglied bin & auch nicht gezwungen bin, eines zu werden.


#6#6#6


----------



## Sharpo (5. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Was macht Casting in einem Naturschutzverband?

Wenn der DAFV wenigstens ein Anglerverband wäre könnte ich es ja noch verstehen.  :q


----------



## Brotfisch (5. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



FranzJosef schrieb:


> Wieso nicht? Ist doch in jedem anderen Hobby (ob Sport, Haekeln, oder was auch immer) genau SO: Auschliesseritis.
> 
> Wenn ich mich fuer eine nichtetablierte/nichtmassentaugliche/nichtmassenvertretene (wie auch immer bezeichnet) Sportart interessiere, muss ich mich darum kuemmern, wie ich dieses Hobby finanziere. Genau DIESES Problem haben hunderte, wenn nicht tausende, von kleinen (Nischen-)Sportvereinen in Deutschland.
> Wenn ich (als Bsp.!) fuer Billard entscheide, dann muss ich halt zusehen, wie ich ein Vereinsheim oder Tischmiete realisiere. Ebenso muss ich mich drum kuemmern, dass, wenn ich ein Turnier/Veranstaltung ausrichte, die Kosten dafuer auch gedeckt sind. Ich kann doch nicht irgendwas veranstalten & mir dann meine von mir verschuldeten Kosten vom "Oberverband" wiederholen?!?! Wo gibt's denn sowas?
> ...



Mit der Finanzierung stimme ich Dir zu.
Ich kann sogar verstehen, dass wenn es anders läuft, der Ruf nach Abspaltung laut wird. 
Da es hier aber um die Geldströme im Verband geht, habe ich keine Lust, die Argumente pro/contra Casting im DAFV aufzulisten. Wir haben hier ja ein paar erfolgreiche Castingsportler im Board, die können das ja gerne machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



sharpo schrieb:


> was macht casting in einem naturschutzverband?
> 
> Wenn der dafv wenigstens ein anglerverband wäre könnte ich es ja noch verstehen.  :q


#6#6#6


----------



## Brotfisch (5. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Was macht Casting in einem Naturschutzverband?
> 
> Wenn der DAFV wenigstens ein Anglerverband wäre könnte ich es ja noch verstehen.  :q



Der DAFV ist qua Anerkennung Naturschutzverband und spätestens durch seine Mitgliedschaft im Deutschen Olympischen Sportbund auch Sportverband. Und weil in ihm Angler in Angelvereinen organisiert sind, ist er auch ein Anglerverband. Das schließt sich gegenseitig nicht aus.
Nehmen wir mal hypothetisch einen Verein, der sich ausschließlich um die Wiederansiedlung seltener Fischarten kümmert (und keine Zeit mehr zum Angeln findet). Dieser Verein wäre mittelbares Mitglied im DAFV und bekäme Gelder von diesem, etwa einen Zuschuss zum Bau eines Bruthauses. Würden wir einen solchen Verein ausschließen, weil in ihm keiner mehr angelt? Die Welt ist bunt, auch die der Angler. Und das nicht nur in der Köderkiste.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> . Und weil in ihm Angler in Angelvereinen organisiert sind, ist er auch ein Anglerverband..


Er ist schon laut Name und laut Verlautbarung Präsidentin nur ein Verband für Angelfischer, nicht für Angler...


----------



## Brotfisch (5. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Er ist schon laut Name und laut Verlautbarung Präsidentin nur ein Verband für Angelfischer, nicht für Angler...



Jetzt biste aber etwas abgeschwiffen :q


----------



## Sharpo (5. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Ich glaube der DAFv ist einmalig in Deutschland.
Ein anerkannter Naturschutzverband welcher auch ein Sportverband ist. 
Gibt es soetwas nochmal?

Wobei Angeln keine anerkannte Sportart ist.


----------



## Brotfisch (5. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich glaube der DAFv ist einmalig in Deutschland.
> Ein anerkannter Naturschutzverband welcher auch ein Sportverband ist.
> Gibt es soetwas nochmal?
> 
> Wobei Angeln keine anerkannte Sportart ist.



Kannst ja mal bei www.buergergesellschaft.de nachsehen. Ich schätze, dass es viele Verbände gibt, die allein schon aufgrund ihrer Zweckbestimmungen unterschiedliche Sparten in sich vereinigen.

Beim Satz
"Ich glaube der DAFV ist einmalig in Deutschland"
musste ich schmunzeln. Das ist ja nach der (verkorksten) Fusion nicht mehr schwer. :q


----------



## Anlerrebell (5. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Da der Castingsport aus der Angelei entstanden ist, ist es nur sinnvoll, dass auch diese"Sportart" in dem Verband vertreten ist. Wir dürfen ja auch nicht ganz vergessen, dass diese Sportler sehr erfolgreich den Verband auf Internationale Wettkämpfe vertreten! Dennoch ziehe ich die Angelei vor!


----------



## Sharpo (5. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

In der Tat ist die mediale Präsenz und das Interesse der deutschen Bürger u. Bürgerinnen am Castingsport ungeschlagen hoch. Die Bild Zeitung hat die komplette erste Seite dem DAFV Casting gewidmet.
Selbst bei Olympia hat man zig Gold-Medaillien gewonnen. Sponsoren aus der Wirtschaft sollen sogar Schlange stehen.


----------



## Dr.Eisenfaust (5. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> In der Tat ist die mediale Präsenz und das Interesse der deutschen Bürger u. Bürgerinnen am Castingsport ungeschlagen hoch. Die Bild Zeitung hat die komplette erste Seite dem DAFV Casting gewidmet.
> Selbst bei Olympia hat man zig Gold-Medaillien gewonnen. Sponsoren aus der Wirtschaft sollen sogar Schlange stehen.



bei den Worldgames, also den nichtolympischen Spielen, wurden Medaillen gewonnen.

Erfolgreiche Sportler bekamen des silberne Lorbeerblatt für mehrere WM Titel... haben so etwas erfolgreiche Fußballer? nicht alle...

Wenn die Wirtschaft Interesse hätte.... ohwei, wieviel Angler sofort zum Casting des Geldes wegen wechseln würden...

Bildzeitung? Die lache ich aus. Nicht mein Niveau


----------



## Dr.Eisenfaust (5. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> @Thomas.
> 
> Das ist eine andere Diskussion.es geht nicht gegen Castingsport. Es geht gegen die Fehler des Castingsport_managements._



Deine Meinung Supporte ich auf jeden Fall, ist einer der Gründe...

Viele machen das unterste Glied der Pyramide "verantwortlich" den Sportler. Was kann er dafür ?

Stimmt es, dass  Angler das Castingsportmanagement wählen?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Dr.Eisenfaust schrieb:


> bei den Worldgames, also den nichtolympischen Spielen, wurden Medaillen gewonnen.
> 
> Erfolgreiche Sportler bekamen des silberne Lorbeerblatt für mehrere WM Titel... haben so etwas erfolgreiche Fußballer? nicht alle...



Und in China ist ein Sack Reis umgefallen. 

Ich betreibe auch so eine Randsportart und habe einen Sack Pokale im Schrank stehen. Interessiert außer mir keine Sau.
Damit muss man dann halt leben. 



Dr.Eisenfaust schrieb:


> Wenn die Wirtschaft Interesse hätte.... ohwei, wieviel Angler sofort zum Casting des Geldes wegen wechseln würden...



So isses. Und so wird es bleiben. Kohle und gesellschaftliche Anerkennung regieren den Sport. 

Bzgl. Casting ist das aber ein feuchter Traum.


----------



## Brotfisch (5. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Dr.Eisenfaust schrieb:


> Deine Meinung Supporte ich auf jeden Fall, ist einer der Gründe...
> 
> Viele machen das unterste Glied der Pyramide "verantwortlich" den Sportler. Was kann er dafür ?
> 
> Stimmt es, dass  Angler das Castingsportmanagement wählen?



Kein Mensch kritisiert die Sportler.

Das Sportmanagement wird von Angler- und Castingvereinen bzw. -verbänden gewählt. Und zwar auf der Basis von fehlenden Kenntnissen und Informationen. Das Sportmanagement hat auch bislang keinerlei Interesse, das Informationsdefizit zu beheben und versteckt sich hinter Falschinformationen. Und weil es eine randständige Sparte ist hat man das in Unkenntnis der wahren Kosten jahrelang durchgehen lassen. Deswegen klären wir hier im Anglerboard die Angler auf und gerne auch die Caster wie Dich.


----------



## Brotfisch (5. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Aufklärung,  wie ich eben schrieb, auf der Basis von bewiesenen Fakten aus dem Inneren der Organisation. Ich kenne mindestens vier (ehemalige) Präsidenten und diverse Vizepräsidenten, Schatzmeister und Referenten, die das, was hier an Fakten vorgetragen wurde, bezeugen würden.
Aber am besten wäre es, wenn die Sportler jetzt ein deutliches Signal setzen würden,  ob sie bereit sind, sich dafür stark machen, bei der Castingsportfinanzierung Seriosität, Transparenz und Fairness auch gegenüber den berechtigten Interessen der Angler einkehren zu lassen. Sonst droht, wie auch im AB deutlich wird, dass die Angler den Sportlern den Stuhl vor die Tür stellen.


----------



## torstenhtr (5. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

@Thomas Günther:
Auf was beziehst du dich, den Bundesverband (bzw. den ehemaligen VDSF) oder einen der Berliner Verbände?
Wer ist das "Sportmanagement"? Auch der Präsident des VDSF BB war Präsidiumsmitglied des BCAV.

In diesem Zusammenhang ist die damalige Meinung der DAV LV Berlin - Seite interessant; vgl. auch das Protokoll der BCAV Sitzung 2011, Zitat (sinngemäß):

"Der Präsident des DAV LV Berlin weist darauf hin, dass der Antrag der Satzung des BCAV widerspricht, der als Hauptzweck die Förderung des Casting- und Turnierwurfsports vorsieht. Angeln ist nicht als Sport anerkannt und Mittel der DKLB-Stiftung dürfen daher nicht dafür verwendet werden. [..] In der Diskussion wurde besprochen, dass die Verwaltungsarbeiten ehrenamtlich erledigt werden, sodass fast ausschließlich Mittel für sportliche Aufgaben verwendet werden. Zuwendungen dürfen auch nicht für die Bezahlung von Beiträgen verwendet werden."

(der Präsident des VDSF BB beantragte eine abweichende Mittelverwendung, dies wurde per Abstimmung abgelehnt - anscheinend auch eine Quelle des momentanen Disputs)

D.h. man hatte auf Seiten des DAV LV Berlin durchaus andere Vorstellungen über die Mittelverwendung.

Zum Thema Transparenz:

Natürlich, dies würde ich sofort unterschreiben. Kleine Anekdote  am Rande: ich hatte in der Pause der Deligiertenversammlung am 11.1. gefragt, ob man nicht die Finanzen transparent auf der Homepage darstellen könnte. Darauf hin hat man mich angeschaut als ob ich von einem anderen Planeten stammen würde; man macht das ganz sicher nicht, weil man sich angeblich angreifbar macht (?)


----------



## Honeyball (6. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Kleine Anekdote  am Rande: ich hatte in der Pause der Deligiertenversammlung am 11.1. gefragt, ob man nicht die Finanzen transparent auf der Homepage darstellen könnte. Darauf hin hat man mich angeschaut als ob ich von einem anderen Planeten stammen würde; man macht das ganz sicher nicht, weil man sich angeblich angreifbar macht (?)



Wer nichts zu verbergen hat, macht sich mit transparenter Darstellung und offener Kommunikation auch nicht angreifbar.
Lässt diese Aussage daher den Umkehrschluss zu?
Oder impliziert sie ihn nicht sogar geradezu??? |rolleyes


----------



## Dr.Eisenfaust (6. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Aufklärung,  wie ich eben schrieb, auf der Basis von bewiesenen Fakten aus dem Inneren der Organisation. Ich kenne mindestens vier (ehemalige) Präsidenten und diverse Vizepräsidenten,...., was hier an Fakten vorgetragen wurde, bezeugen würden.



Ich kenne einige weise Leute, die bezeugen würden, dass eine reine und saubere und neutrale Aufklärungsarbeit nicht geleistet werden wollte(!).
Klare, transparente, neutrale, objektive, genaue Zahlen & Fakten bleiben vorenthalten, aufgrund dessen kein Urteil im AB getroffen werden kann.



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ....wenn die Sportler jetzt ein deutliches Signal setzen würden,  ob sie bereit sind, sich dafür stark machen, bei der Castingsportfinanzierung Seriosität, Transparenz und Fairness auch gegenüber den berechtigten Interessen der Angler einkehren zu lassen. Sonst droht, wie auch im AB deutlich wird, dass die Angler den Sportlern den Stuhl vor die Tür stellen.



(1)Welches Zeichen setzen, wenn sie nicht kritisiert werden, und mit der Finanzierung nichts zu tun haben, da es ja das "Sportmanagement"ist, was zum Großteil aus Anglern besteht und von 97% der Angler gewählt wird ?

Zeichen setzt man durch Erfolge. Ich meine die waren da.

(2)Die Interessen der Angler und der Castingsportler sind in der jeweiligen Satzung vorzufinden. Wenn jeder "Angler" diese einmal "inhaliert", und sich danach die Normen für die Verwendung der Zuschüsse ansieht, wird die benötigte Transparenz erspart werden, da alles klipp und klar und Paragraphen geregelt ist.

(3)Ich verstehe, dass viele einfach die Ausgaben den Castingsportlern nicht gönnen, da es im Vergleich zu den Anglern "wenige" sind. So ist es aber nunmal, und nicht seit gestern.


----------



## Sharpo (6. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Die Lösung ist ganz einfach.
Casting in einem eigenständigen Verband ohne Angler. 
Jeder hat dann sein Geld und wenn die Caster in Vorkasse gehen müssen, muss man halt einen Kredit aufnehmen oder aus der privaten Schatulle löhnen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Eben, schon zigmal geschrieben, immer noch richtig:
Warum nicht die einfach(st)e Lösung:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn Casting so populär wäre, können die doch problemlos die Leute akquirieren, die sie brauchen um einen Castingverband zu finanzieren und dann als Spartenverband in den DAFV eintreten - wo ist das Problem???
> 
> Kriegen sie nicht genug zusammen, ists auch nicht wichtig genug, dass Angler das finanzieren müssten...


----------



## Anlerrebell (6. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Um mit zu stimmen ist es auch erforderlich bei den Versammlungen anwesend zu sein und nicht nur rum zu meckern, dass die Castingsportler nicht mitbestimmen können.
Leider liest man hier nur über die "Armen nicht verstandenen Castigsportler" aber etwas mehr Beteiligung in den Sitzungen (nicht im BCAV, der besteht  ja nur aus Casting sportlern) wäre wünschens wert!
Bin gespannt ob in der JHV-Versammlung am Samstag mehr Deligierte der "Armen Castingsportler" anwesend sind. 



Dr.Eisenfaust schrieb:


> Ich kenne einige weise Leute, die bezeugen würden, dass eine reine und saubere und neutrale Aufklärungsarbeit nicht geleistet werden wollte(!).
> Klare, transparente, neutrale, objektive, genaue Zahlen & Fakten bleiben vorenthalten, aufgrund dessen kein Urteil im AB getroffen werden kann.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brotfisch (6. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

@Torsten Hüter:

  1.) Im Sportmanagement besteht ja zwischen VDSF LV BB und DAFV weitgehend Personalunion. Der Präsident des VDSF LV BB war „traditionell“ Präsidiumsmitglied des BCAV seit dessen Gründung. Der jetzige Präsident hat sich aufgrund einer bewussten Entscheidung aus dem Präsidium des BCAV zurückgezogen.

  2.) Es geht nicht in erster Linie um die Verwendung von LSB-Geldern, sondern es geht um die *Vor*finanzierung des Sportbetriebes während der Saison. Diese erfolgt nämlich  einseitig durch den VDSF LV BB und nimmt ihm alle notwendigen finanziellen Spielräume. Sie geschieht aus „Rücklagen“, an deren Bildung sich der Sportbereich nicht beteiligt. Warum beteiligt sich eigentlich der LAV nicht an der Vorfinanzierung? Oder übernimmt diese nach so vielen Jahren einfach mal allein? Vor diesem Hintergrund ist das, was der LAV-Präsident da im Protokoll ablaicht, nicht wirklich kriegsentscheidend und aus meiner Sicht bewusst am Thema vorbei. Und obendrein falsch, wie ein Blick auf das BCAV-Logo, den Verbandsnamen und die Satzung des BCAV zeigt. Es war im Übrigen der LAV, der sich von Anfang an dafür eingesetzt hat, den BCAV eben auch als Anglerverband zu gestalten. Man darf, wenn man die LAV-Argumentation betrachtet, nicht vergessen, dass der LAV natürlich insofern profitiert, als er selbst nicht mit der Vorfinanzierung belastet ist – ein Zustand, den der LAV natürlich aufrecht erhalten wollte.

  3.) Die vom LV-Präsidenten beantragte „abweichende Mittelverteilung“ war ja nur der Versuch einer Kompromissfindung und sollte dem LV nur ein wenig finanzielle Spielräume wiedergeben, die er durch die jahrelange anglerfinanzierte Vorfinanzierung verloren hat. Erstens bezog sich der Antrag nicht auf die zweckgebundenen Sportfördermittel, sondern ausschließlich auf die *Verbands*zuwendung. Zweitens beantragte der LV-Präsident nicht die gesamte Verbandszuwendung, was mE angemessen gewesen wäre, sondern lediglich einen kleinen Anteil von 25% davon. Drittens ist die Verbandszuwendung in der vorherigen Vergangenheit immer dem LV zugute gekommen und durch einseitigen „Beschluss“ des BCAV für den Sportbetrieb „vereinnahmt“ worden. Der Antrag des LV-Präsidenten zielte darauf ab, diese in meinen Augen skandalöse Entscheidung etwas zu korrigieren. Viertens haben Teile des Sportmanagements bei der Abstimmung im LV über die Zukunft des BCAV auch diesen Kompromiss verhindert. Es ist mir schleierhaft, wie man seine Hausbank ausplündern kann und sich anschließend wundert, dass sie einem keine Kredite mehr geben kann. Aber nochmal zur Klarstellung: Das, was Du „Quelle des momentanen Disputes“ nennst, ist nur eine Ersatzkrücke, um die Folgen der leidigen Vorfinanzierung abzumildern. 

  4.) Das eigentliche Problem ist die Vorfinanzierung durch einen der beiden BCAV-Trägerverbände. Man stelle sich einmal vor: Schon im Januar jeden Jahres kommen die ersten Mittelanforderungen des Sports, noch bevor der LV überhaupt das Gros seiner Beitragseinnahmen generiert hat. Das geht dann gleich richtig mit hohen Beträgen (siehe Veranstaltungskalender) weiter. Und wir reden hier nicht von 30 oder 40 % der flüssigen Landesmittel. Dadurch werden Verbindlichkeiten im Nichtsportbereich zurückgestellt, die dann spätestens zum Saisonende beglichen werden müssen. Verspätete Abrechnungen und verspätete Rückzahlungen überzahlter Beträge des Sports tun dann ein Übriges. Der Vorschlag von Dir, die Vorfinanzierung von den Sportlern zu erwirtschaften (das setzt natürlich Rücklagenbildung des Sports voraus), wäre eine gangbare Lösung.

  5.) Zur Transparenz: Soweit ich sehe, werden die Haushaltsplanungen (das wäre das für die Öffentlichkeit wichtige Dokument) nicht von einem einzigen Landesverband und auch nicht vom Bundesverband auf der jeweiligen Homepage veröffentlicht. (Ausnahme ist natürlich, wenn fusioniert wird; dann müssen diese Informationen zugänglich gemacht werden  - das gilt dann auch, falls der LAV und der VDSF LV fusionieren sollten.) Sicher wäre eine Veröffentlichung wünschenswert. Aber bevor sie „veröffentlichungsfähig“ sind, sollten sie in sich erst einmal schlüssig und transparent gestaltet werden. Es geht dabei nicht so sehr um die Frage der Ausgeglichenheit. Sondern vielmehr darum, für welche (satzungsmäßigen) Aufgaben und Tätigkeitsfelder real welches Geld in welcher Höhe eingesetzt wird. Das kann derzeit _real_ in den mir bekannten Haushalten nicht zuverlässig ausgewiesen werden. Sie müssten umfassend umgestaltet werden. Bis dahin werden wir auf die Tortendiagramme mit den Tortenstücken Fischen, Casting, Naturschutz, Verwaltung etc. noch etwas warten müssen.


----------



## Brotfisch (6. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Dr.Eisenfaust schrieb:


> Ich kenne einige weise Leute, die bezeugen würden, dass eine reine und saubere und neutrale Aufklärungsarbeit nicht geleistet werden wollte(!).
> Klare, transparente, neutrale, objektive, genaue Zahlen & Fakten bleiben vorenthalten, aufgrund dessen kein Urteil im AB getroffen werden kann.
> 
> _???????_ _Warum legt denn nicht mal das Sportmanagement Zahlen vor? Deinem Vereinsvorstand liegen übrigens die Zahlen vor - frag doch mal nach!
> ...



_Die armen, verfolgten Castingsportler, denen die Angler die letzten Cents aus der Turnhose klauben wollen...... Ach Gott nee, glaubst Du eigentlich selbst an das, was Du schreibst? Es geht um die Vorfinanzierung des Sports durch die Angler, nicht um Kürzung von Ausgaben. Es ist falsch und ein Märchen, dass die Aufwendungen für Castingssport jemals gekürzt worden wären - es sei denn, die Sportfördermittel der Sportbünde sind durch diese reduziert worden. Casting hat in Berlin immer mehr Geld ausgegeben und den Wettkampfbetrieb sogar noch ausgeweitet, während alle anderen Sparten des Verbandes schon totgespart wurden. Statt Solidarität mit den angelnden Verbandskollegen zu üben, fängst Du hier wieder mit der alten Neiddiskussion an. Aber diese Nummer wird nicht mehr erfolgreich sein. Da fallen Angler nicht mehr drauf rein._


----------



## Brotfisch (6. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Anlerrebell schrieb:


> Um mit zu stimmen ist es auch erforderlich bei den Versammlungen anwesend zu sein und nicht nur rum zu meckern, dass die Castingsportler nicht mitbestimmen können.
> Leider liest man hier nur über die "Armen nicht verstandenen Castigsportler" aber etwas mehr Beteiligung in den Sitzungen (nicht im BCAV, der besteht  ja nur aus Casting sportlern) wäre wünschens wert!
> Bin gespannt ob in der JHV-Versammlung am Samstag mehr Deligierte der "Armen Castingsportler" anwesend sind.



Mehr Delegierte der Castingsportler? Gerne! Aber hoffentlich verhindern die dann nicht wieder jedweden Kompromiss, so wie beim letzten Mal.


----------



## Anlerrebell (6. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Das kann schon passieren, aber dann werden wenigstens vorher alle Probleme auf den Tisch gelegt und auch diskutiert. wie man hört war selbst die Referentin nicht immer anwesend, sei es in den Präsiumssitzungen oder den Delegiertenversammlungen.


----------



## Brotfisch (6. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Anlerrebell schrieb:


> Das kann schon passieren, aber dann werden wenigstens vorher alle Probleme auf den Tisch gelegt und auch diskutiert. wie man hört war selbst die Referentin nicht immer anwesend, sei es in den Präsiumssitzungen oder den Delegiertenversammlungen.




"Nicht immer anwesend" - das ist wirklich niedlich formuliert.


----------



## Anlerrebell (6. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Naja, paßt doch, oder |bigeyes


----------



## Brotfisch (6. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Kenn ich nicht anders von früher.


----------



## torstenhtr (7. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

@Thomas Günther:
Zu deinen einzelnen Punkten:

1.) Du beziehst dich also vorwiegend auf eine/wenige Personen. Jedoch, wie du u.a. dem Protokoll der BCAV Sitzung entnehmen kannst, wurde eine gegenteilige Meinung auch vom DAV LV Berlin getragen. Daher hatte ich das entsprechende Beispiel zitiert. Ich gehe nicht von einer einseitigen Haltung des "Sportmanagments" aus; auch waren diese Personen durchaus kompromissbereit - zumindestens hat man dies auch in der Deligiertenversammlung erklärt.

2.) Ich würde hierzu noch einmal betonen, das dies kaum thematisiert wurde im Rahmen der Deligiertenversammlung. Die Vorfinanzierung ist nicht vergleichbar mit einer abweichenden Mittelverwendung, dies sind verschiedene Dinge und müssten entsprechend argumentiert werden. Die Forderung der 25% der Verbandszuwendung wirkte zum Zeitpunkt der Deligiertenversammlung auf mich diffus, weil nicht konkret erläutert wurde, was damit finanziert werden soll. Ich persönlich sehe in diesem Vorschlag kein Problem, wenn sich an die Richtlinien hält und die Verwendung begründet. Zu der Verbandszuwendung ist zu bemerken, dass auch diese zweckgebunden an den Sport ist, da man die allgemeinen Verwendungsrichtlinien für Mittel der DKLB-Stiftung zu akzeptieren sind. Dort wird beschrieben, dass der LSB Berlin Mittel für sportliche Zwecke erhält. Wie konkret dies in der Praxis ausgelegt wird, muss der LSB erläutern. Die Frage ist, ob der Beitrag der Verbandszuwendung die Probleme der Vorfinanzierung lösen kann; vermutlich eher nicht - da z.B. die Förderung nicht zur Rücklagenbildung genutzt werden kann/darf.

Die Vorfinanzierung ist ein Aspekt, der mir sehr vertraut ist, da ich aus einem anderen Kontext Förderprogramme kenne. Hier ist von der Seite des Finanzverantwortlichen eine Liquiditätsplanung obligatorisch. Auch dies hatte ich vermisst; evtl. findet man hier irgendwo im Deligiertenmaterial Hinweise (?) Anhand dieser Planung kann man Gegenmaßnahmen beschließen und einige Ideen hatte ich schon geliefert.

Der DAV LAV Berlin hat meines Erachtens ohnehin einige Dinge intelligenter umgesetzt. 
Er hat 
a) nicht so strikt zwischen Breitensport und Leistungssport getrennt, es gab eine Fischerklasse für Angler, die nicht so intensiv Casting betreiben, (der Breitensport des VDSF BB hat sich teilweise abgekapselt und keine Leistungssportler bei eigenen Turnieren zugelassen)
b) die Anzahl der Sportler realistischer beim BCAV und somit gegenüber dem LSB angegeben (ca. 10% der Angler, deckt sich mit Aussagen auf castingsport.de),
c) Angeln stärker eingebunden, u.a. durch "Vielseitigkeit" (Kombination Casting / Angeln).

Dass es so eine starke Konzentration des Leistungssports auf Seiten des VDSF BB gab, ist klar historisch zu begründen. Es wurde vor der Fusion Castingsportlern des DAV der Zugang zur deutschen Meisterschaft sowie zur Weltmeisterschaft versperrt, d.h. man war gezwungen in den VDSF einzutreten. Meine Vermutung: hätte es dieses Hindernis nicht gegeben, wäre die Verteilung ausgeglichener.

4.) Man muss diesen Aspekt relativ zur Größe des Landesverbands betrachten, im Fall des VDSF LV BB kann ich mir diese Größenordnung durchaus vorstellen (Anzahl der Mitglieder: 2500). Vergleicht man die Situation jedoch mit einem größeren Landesverband mit > 10000 Mitgliedern, dürfte sich ein anderes Bild ergeben. Dennoch stimme ich überein, das es zum Thema Vorfinanzierung Lösungen gesucht werden müssen. Es darf nicht sein, dass ein Landesverband durch eine einzelne Sparte in der Ausübung seiner allgemeinen Tätigkeiten blockiert wird.

5.) Dir ist sicherlich bekannt, das z.B. jede GmbH ihre Bilanzen im Bundesanzeiger angeben muss. Eine ähnliche Transparenz würde ich absolute Mindestanforderung definieren. Diagramme daraus zu erstellen, dürfte relativ simpel sein - man muss diese ohnehin besitzen, um den eigenen Deligierten die Finanzplanung zu erörtern. 
Es ist korrekt, das kein einziger Landesverband seine Finanzen transparent darstellt. Meine Meinung: dies ist sehr schlecht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Eben, schon zigmal geschrieben, immer noch richtig:
Warum nicht die einfach(st)e Lösung:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn Casting so populär wäre, können die doch problemlos die Leute akquirieren, die sie brauchen um einen Castingverband zu finanzieren und dann als Spartenverband in den DAFV eintreten - wo ist das Problem???
> 
> Kriegen sie nicht genug zusammen, ists auch nicht wichtig genug, dass Angler das finanzieren müssten...



Eigenen Verein gründen, von eigener Kohle und ihren Zuschüssen leben, und dann können sie, wenn sie das wollen, ja auch in den DAFV eintreten..

Wo wäre das Problem???

So wie jetzt mauscheln die doch nur weiter, und ziehen den Anglern die Kohle weg..

Ich hab doch nix gegen Caster, die sollen aber ihre eigenen Dinge machen und finanzieren..


----------



## Brotfisch (7. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Der Beitrag von torstenhtr enthält viel Überlegenswertes.
Schade, dass von Seiten des Sportmanagements keinerlei Lösungsvorschläge kommen.

Transparenz:
Es gibt eine auch jenseits des Internets. Ich bin sicher, dass das Präsidium jedem Mitglied gerne Auskunft und auch das Zahlenwerk gibt.

Ich hatte als solches Gelegenheit, mir die Zahlen für 2012/2013 anzusehen. Leider stehe ich noch unter Schock. Das Ausmaß des hier geschilderten Problems übertrifft bei Weitem meine schlimmsten Befürchtungen.

Während Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und anderes wichtiges auf null gesetzt sind und Fischen nur marginale Beträge enthält, *überschreiten *die *Mittelanforderungen *des Castingsports rechnerisch b*ei Weitem die flüssigen Mittel* des Landesverbandes. Für Angler bleibt da null übrig.

DAS GEHT GAR NICHT!!!!! 
Im Übrigen auch aus rechtlichen Gründen geht das nicht!!!!! Soviel an die Verantwortlichen.

Zur Rücklagenbildung durch Sportfördergelder:
Auch hier handelt es sich um den Versuch der Irreführung durch das Sportmanagement. Natürlich müssen geförderte Sportveranstaltungen abgerechnet und Fördergelder zweckgemäß verwendet werden. Aber wie machen es denn die anderen Verbände im LSB, die keine Angler haben? Wie finanzieren die denn vor? Natürlich aus flüssigen Mitteln, die durch irgendetwas erwirtschaftet wurden. Ob das Fördermittel oder sonstirgendwelche Einnahmen sind, ist mir dabei völlig egal. Was die anderen Sportverbände schaffen, muss der Castingsport auch können. Das Problem ist nur, dass der Castingsport das nicht will. Er will den Zugriff auf die von Anglern erwirtschafteten Mittel.
Wenn das Sportmanagement jetzt für die Fortführung des BCAV ist, also eines sich von den Anglern verselbständigenden
Castingverbandes, dann muss der Sport sich eben auch ohne die Angler die notwendigen flüssigen Mittel verschaffen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Wenn das Sportmanagement jetzt für die Fortführung des BCAV ist, also eines sich von den Anglern verselbständigenden
> Castingverbandes, dann muss der Sport sich eben auch ohne die Angler die notwendigen flüssigen Mittel verschaffen.



Na endlich!!
Nix anderes schreib ich die ganze Zeit................................


----------



## Brotfisch (7. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

.... mit einschneidenden Folgen....


----------



## Anlerrebell (7. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Die Möglichkeiten, zur Erwirtschaftung der Gelder für die Caster wären auch vorhanden! Sie müssten nur mal auch anfangen für die Veranstaltungen Startgelder bzw. Schiedsrichterlehrgänge Teilnahmegebühren zu erheben.
Denn wie man so schön sagt "Was nichts Kostet, taugt nichts!".


----------



## Brotfisch (7. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Vollkommene Zustimmung.

Das Castingsportmanagement blockiert genau das massiv.


----------



## Eisbärangler (7. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Was ist den nun mit dem Castingsport? wollen die nur das Geld oder ein Verband der Sie vertreten kann? Und was ist mit der Casting Referentin @Anlerrebell? die ist doch gewählt worden um im VDSF die Castingsportler zu vertreten! und ist nie auf einer Sitzung ? 
Könnte einer bitte mal die Fakten zusammen fassen liest sich alles ziehmlich verwirrend. Danke


----------



## Brotfisch (7. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Die sind doch mehr als gut im Verband vertreten. Und können dort auch recht autonom schalten und walten. Jedenfalls haben die Delegierten sie bislang immer schalten und walten lassen.

Die Referentin scheint, wie ich höre, schon seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr an Sitzungen teilzunehmen, wenn dort kontrovers über Casting geredet wird (also gar nicht mehr). Damit sage ich nicht, dass sie ihr Amt nicht wahrnimmt. Mittelanforderungen schickt sie um so fleißiger. Das ist für mich ein déja vu.

Wie lange sich Angler das noch bieten lassen wollen? Wir werden sehen. Alles andere als "Schluss jetzt mit dem BCAV" hätte fatale Folgen für die Angler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Ich versteh immer noch nicht euer Problem..

Dass der Bundesverband nix taugt - in vieler Hinsicht - sollte doch jedem klar sein, Angler, Caster und organisiertem Angelfischer.

Dass daher auch die Caster Probleme kriegen, ist auch nur logisch.

Dass  Caster wie Angler und vor allem organisierte Angelfischer von Funktionären, Landes- und Spezialverbänden bisher nur verarscht wurden, sollte auch der letzte gutgläubige Verbandsclaquer inzwischen mitgekriegt haben.

Während Angler leider oft in Verbänden bleiben müssen, wegen der Angelgewässer, haben die Caster die große Chance, aus dieser Trümmertruppe ohne Probleme rauszukommen und sich selber nach ihren Wünschen zu organisieren - denn die brauchen keine Gewässer, da geht jede Wiese...

Wenn sie das nicht wollen, spricht das nur dafür, dass so viel Kohle von den Anglern für die Caster abgezogen werden konnte, dass sich das gelohnt hat für die Caster, in so einer Verbandstrümmertruppe zu bleiben.

Ansonsten wäre für Angler wie für Caster der sauberste, einfachste und beste Weg schlicht die Gründung eines bundesweiten, selbst finanzierten Castingverbandes - und wenn die das dann trotzdem/immer noch wollten, könnten die damit ja auch in den DAFV eintreten...


----------



## mathei (7. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ansonsten wäre für Angler wie für Caster der sauberste, einfachste und beste Weg schlicht die Gründung eines bundesweiten, selbst finanzierten Castingverbandes - und wenn die das dann trotzdem/immer noch wollten, könnten die damit ja auch in den DAFV eintreten...


genau. könnte aber probleme geben.
naturschutzverband ist doch auch für wiesen da.
sprich das blei könnte eine fliege treffen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

oder so....
:q:q:q


----------



## mathei (7. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Fazit
angeln ist angeln
fischen ist fischen
sport ist sport

alles von einen opi und *opinen*- verband zusammen gefasst funtzt nicht.


----------



## Brotfisch (7. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Sorry. Aber das war wenn ich mir erlauben darf, weder hilfreich noch informativ. Da sind gerade mal ein paar Funktionäre unterwegs um wirklich mal ein grosses Problem der organisierten Angler anzupacken, falls ihr es noch nicht gemerkt haben solltet. Da wäre mal etwas Solidarität und Unterstützung sms Platze. Sorry aber diese Rumgluckserei ohne  Inhalt und Meinung bringt die Angler auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Es bleibt ganz einfach:
Es wäre für Angler wie für Caster der sauberste, einfachste und beste Weg schlicht die Gründung eines bundesweiten, selbst finanzierten Castingverbandes - und wenn die das dann trotzdem/immer noch wollten, könnten die damit ja auch in den DAFV eintreten...

Alles andere ist weitermauscheln auf Kosten der der organisierten Angelfischer (ok., die wollen das so, wählen die Leute und finanzieren die: Nicht besser verdient)...

Und:
Die reiten eh die organisierte Angelfischerei zusammen in den Verbänden, da ist die Castingkohlegeschichte nur ein einziger Punkt - an dem weder der Verband gesunden noch scheitern wird.

Der scheitert an falscher Organisation, falscher Struktur, falschem Personal und am allgemeinen Finanzdesaster..

Wenn die Castingeschichte dazu dient, dem Verband schneller das Genick zu brechen:
Gut, dann kann was Neues entstehen...

Wenn nicht...

Wayne juckts denn wirklich, wenn sich die organisierten Angelfischer auch da noch über den Tisch ziehen lassen???


----------



## Brotfisch (7. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



mathei schrieb:


> genau. könnte aber probleme geben.
> naturschutzverband ist doch auch für wiesen da.
> sprich das blei könnte eine fliege treffen.



Darf ich mal anfragen, ob sich hinter Deinem Beitrag auch eine Information oder eine Meinung verbirgt, die man leider nicht erkennen kann. Oder ob hier hier einfach nur mal eben abgepupst werden sollte? Falls letzteres: braucht meiner Meinung nach kein Mensch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Nochmal:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es bleibt ganz einfach:
> Es wäre für Angler wie für Caster der sauberste, einfachste und beste Weg schlicht die Gründung eines bundesweiten, selbst finanzierten Castingverbandes - und wenn die das dann trotzdem/immer noch wollten, könnten die damit ja auch in den DAFV eintreten...
> 
> Alles andere ist weitermauscheln auf Kosten der der organisierten Angelfischer (ok., die wollen das so, wählen die Leute und finanzieren die: Nicht besser verdient)...
> ...


----------



## BERND2000 (8. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es bleibt ganz einfach:
> Es wäre für Angler wie für Caster der sauberste, einfachste und beste Weg schlicht die Gründung eines bundesweiten, selbst finanzierten Castingverbandes .....



Klar, Sparte für Sparte einzeln ausgliedern.
Erst die Caster, weil das nichts mit Angeln zu tun hat...

Dann Gemeinschaftsfischer, weil Wettkampf und Gemeinschaftspflege, ja kein Angeln sein darf...

Die Bewirtschaftung geht an Fachkräfte...

Hochseeveranstaltungen und Brandungsangeln bekommt dann auch noch etwas Eigenes.

Ausbildung zur Fischerprüfung entfällt dann noch, weil unnötig...

Macht alles Sinn, für einfache Angler, die sich nicht in Verbänden zusammenschließen wollen.
Nur wir reden von Verbänden, der Anglern, die sich zusammengeschlossen haben, weil sie *gemeinsam* denken mehr erreichen zu können.
Das mag nicht unbedingt erfolgreich laufen, aber trotzdem erwarten viele der unorganisierten Angler von Ihnen das Ihre Interessen gleich mit vertreten werden müssten.
Weil es eben sonst gar keine Interessenvertretung gibt.

Ich sehe das recht einfach, wenn kein Geld da ist kann man nichts fördern, wer wirklich Spaß an etwas hat, macht es auch ohne finanzielle Unterstützung.
Das Füllhorn der Subventionen ist halt leer..
Möglicherweise sollte man sich einfach mal darauf einigen, was wichtig ist, und dann die Einnahmen prozentual fest aufteilen.
Dann hat man den gleichen Effekt als wenn man alles in Einzelbereiche aufteilt, ohne sich zu zersplittern.
Dann muss Jeder Bereich sehen wie er mit dem Geld klarkommt.

Also mir, wären die gesamten Veranstaltungen des Fischens und Castig kaum mehr als 20% wert.:q
Hochsee, Jugend, Brandungs und Gemeinschaftsfischen und halt Casting.
(_Wenn dann dem ges.Casting möglicherweise nur 4-5% zugesprochen wird, ist das ja wohl tragbar.)_

Wetten das es uns meist viel mehr kostet, so mit Unterbringung, Km-Geld, Aufwandsendschädigungen u.s.w.?

Aber das ist halt begründet im Werdegang zu den Sportfischerverbänden, so etwas war einst das was von Ihnen erwartet wurde.

>>mathei
angeln ist angeln
fischen ist fischen
Sport ist Sport
<<
Was die Verbände betrifft eben nicht.
Es sind Sportfischerverbände, teilweise sind da selbst echte Fischer dabei und so etwas wie Reusen verwendet man auch noch in vielen Angelvereinen.

Dann sind sie auch mit den echten Fischerei Verbänden zusammengeschlossen.

 Es gibt sogar Turnvereine, die als Einzelsparte Angeln, an eigenen Gewässern anbieten.
 Das so sauber zu trennen ist fast unmöglich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Meeresanglerverband gibt's ja schon, grade gründet sich ja noch der DSAV (Süsswasserwettangler), der auch in den DAFV will, da ist dann ein richtiger, reiner, selbstfinanzierter Castingverband nur folgerichtig.....
Davon ab:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die reiten eh die organisierte Angelfischerei zusammen in den Verbänden, da ist die Castingkohlegeschichte nur ein einziger Punkt - an dem weder der Verband gesunden noch scheitern wird.
> 
> Der scheitert an falscher Organisation, falscher Struktur, falschem Personal und am allgemeinen Finanzdesaster..
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Klar, Sparte für Sparte einzeln ausgliedern.
> Erst die Caster, weil das nichts mit Angeln zu tun hat...
> 
> Richtig, wie unsere Nachbarn zeigen
> ...



Es ist sehr leicht, sowas sauber zu trennen. _Angeln auf der Wiese, ohne Haken und Köder, ohne die geringste Absicht einen Fisch zu fangen = Casting._

Ich denke Brotfisch hat mehr als eindrücklich nachgewiesen, dass es den Castern in Deutschland nur und ausschließlich um das abgreifen der Kohle geht. Nicht dass mir das um die Verbandsgelder leid tut. Hier gehts ums Prinzip.


----------



## mathei (8. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Darf ich mal anfragen, ob sich hinter Deinem Beitrag auch eine Information oder eine Meinung verbirgt, die man leider nicht erkennen kann. Oder ob hier hier einfach nur mal eben abgepupst werden sollte? Falls letzteres: braucht meiner Meinung nach kein Mensch.


zugegeben, ist etwas sarkasmus dabei. aber warum sollte ein casterverband dem verband beitreten, wenn es von da nix mehr zu holen gibt. außerdem hat casten nix mit angeln oder natur zu tun.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Sieh es andersrum:
Der DAFV macht nix für Angler oder das Angeln, und kostet noch ne Masse Geld....
Die Caster machen nix für das Angeln oder Angler  - und kosten auch ne Menge Geld..

Wenn das nicht zusammen passt, was dann???
:q:q:q


----------



## BERND2000 (8. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> .....................Nicht dass mir das um die Verbandsgelder leid tut. Hier gehts ums Prinzip.


 
 Das ist der Haken, Menschen die nach Prinzipen handeln sind untereinander meist so unverträglich, das sie keine Gemeinschaften bilden können.
 Wenn Sparte für Sparte dann ihr eigenes Extrem erreicht und sich nur ordentlich untereinander bekämpft, wird einiges wohl ganz wegfallen. 

 Dumm für die Randgruppen, die es dann mittragen müssen.
 Mir wäre eine Gemeinschaft lieber....da sollte man schon Kompromisse suchen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Mir wäre eine Gemeinschaft lieber....da sollte man schon Kompromisse suchen.


Eben, sag ich doch, passt doch alles prima und bestens:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die reiten eh die organisierte Angelfischerei zusammen in den Verbänden, da ist die Castingkohlegeschichte nur ein einziger Punkt - an dem weder der Verband gesunden noch scheitern wird.
> 
> Der scheitert an falscher Organisation, falscher Struktur, falschem Personal und am allgemeinen Finanzdesaster..
> 
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sieh es andersrum:
> Der DAFV macht nix für Angler oder das Angeln, und kostet noch ne Masse Geld....
> Die Caster machen nix für das Angeln oder Angler  - und kosten auch ne Menge Geld..
> 
> ...


----------



## mathei (8. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

wenn alles zusammen bleiben soll, warum auch nicht, sollte es doch kein problem sein ein art gerechtigkeit her zu stellen. prozenztuale aufrechnung und fertig. dann zahlt der caster halt noch mal einen extrabeitrag um ein gewisses gleichgewicht her zu stellen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Bei genauerem Nachdenken ist die Diskussion über Casting im DAFV analog zu einer über die Anschaffung einer Melkmaschine, nachdem bereits alle Kühe tot sind.|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Nun ja, wenns schee macht ;-)

Gestern war ja meines Wissens die HV des VDSF-Landesverband Berlin-Brandenburg e.V...

Mal sehen, wann ich davon was höre,...

Es gab ja angeblich nen Antrag von Vize Klamet (gleichzeitig Vize im Bund), die Auflösung des BCAV zu verhindern...


----------



## Brotfisch (9. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nun ja, wenns schee macht ;-)
> 
> Gestern war ja meines Wissens die HV des VDSF-Landesverband Berlin-Brandenburg e.V...
> 
> ...


Den Antrag gab es und er ist mit überdeutlicher Mehrheit abgelehnt worden. Vermutlich wird alsbald die Mär von den bösen Sportfeinden verbreitet werden. Gratulation an alle Angler des LV.


----------



## Blauzahn (9. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Mahlzeit,
wieviel Mitglieder hat denn überhaupt der VDSF Berlin-Brandenburg?
Habe weder auf deren Internetseite, noch hier dazu etwas gefunden...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag April

*Bestätigung: BCAV wird aufgelöst - Damit mehr Geld für Angler​*
Im Zusammenhang damit, wie unklar die Finanzierung des Castingsports schon im VDSF war und - kein Wunder bei einem Vize Kurt Klamet -  es auch im DAFV geblieben ist, haben wir ja schon berichtet.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=257323

Auch darüber, dass sich der VDSF-Landesverband Berlin-Brandenburg nicht mehr gefallen lassen will, vom Casting-Leistungssport finanziell ausgeblutet zu werden und deswegen die Auflösung des BCAV beschlossen wurde:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4074748#post4074748

Wer am reich gedeckten Tisch sitzt und so Kohle von den Anglern fürs Casting abziehen kann, wird natürlich gegen solche Unzumutbarkeiten vorgehen, dass man Geld der Angler am, besten für Angler und Angeln verwenden sollte.

Kurt Klamet, nicht nur Vizepräsident im DAFV, sondern auch Vize im VDSF-LV Berlin/Brandenburg hat deswegen auf der gestern stattgefundenen Jahreshauptversammlung dieses LV den Antrag gestellt. den BCAV doch weiter beizubehalten.

Das wurde mit großer Mehrheit abgelehnt. 

Dr. Thomas Günther, als ehemaliger Vize im VDSF-Bund und Präsi des LV Berlin/Brandenburg hat dazu auf seinem Blog einen Kommentar verfasst, den wir hier auch im Wortlaut veröffentlichen dürfen:

Quelle:
http://thomasguenther.wordpress.com/



> *Wo bleibt’n mein Geld?​*Mit diesem „bedrohlichen“ Schlachtruf hat das Castingsportmanagement des VDSF Landesverbandes Berlin-Brandenburg bereits seit 2005 immer wieder versucht, die Probleme der von den Anglern erbrachten Sport-Vorfinanzierung, die den LV an den Rand der Zahlungsunfähigkeit gebracht haben, zu ignorieren.
> 
> Seit dem 8. März 2014 können die die Castingsportmanager diese Frage nun an sich selber richten. Die Antwort lautet: Das Geld bleibt weg.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Vor allem den letzten Satz finde ich gut, beschreibt ziemlich genau das Desaster - und gilt im BV ja allgemein und beileibe nicht nur für die Sportbereiche:


> Der DAFV sollte vor dem Hintergrund seiner eigenen Finanzprobleme die gestrige Entscheidung zum Anlass nehmen, im Sport genauestens hinzusehen. Vielleicht gibt es dort ja auch ein „System“…


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> wieviel Mitglieder hat denn überhaupt der VDSF Berlin-Brandenburg?
> Habe weder auf deren Internetseite, noch hier dazu etwas gefunden...



Rene,guckst du hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=257323&page=33

#326


----------



## Blauzahn (9. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Danke Peter #h
habe ich wohl überlesen...


----------



## Brotfisch (10. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Richtigstellung
Leider hat sich ein kleiner Fehler in meinem Blogbeitrag eingeschlichen. Im viertletzten Absatz steht, dass der Verbandszulagenanteil *seit 2012* nicht mehr an den LV ausbezahlt worden ist.
Die Zeitangabe ist falsch.
Bereits zuvor war der Verbandszulagenanteil entgegen den insoweit eindeutigen Regularien des BCAV vom Sportmanagement vereinnahmt und nicht mehr an den LV ausbezahlt worden.
Den Fehler bitte ich zu entschuldigen.


----------



## Honeyball (10. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Rene,guckst du hier:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=257323&page=33
> 
> #326


Damit es jeder, der nachlesen will, leichter findet, hier der Link zu dem konkreten Posting:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4050031&postcount=326

Also ca. 2500 Mitglieder


----------



## Eisbärangler (10. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Wäre es da nicht besser, dass Herr Klament seine Posten als Vize überdenkt und mal den Platz für andere frei macht? 
da kommt auch noch die Frage auf, wie lange ist er schon als Vize Präsident im VDSF B-B dabei? #h



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag April
> 
> *Bestätigung: BCAV wird aufgelöst - Damit mehr Geld für Angler*​
> Im Zusammenhang damit, wie unklar die Finanzierung des Castingsports schon im VDSF war und - kein Wunder bei einem Vize Kurt Klamet - es auch im DAFV geblieben ist, haben wir ja schon berichtet.
> ...


----------



## Dr.Eisenfaust (10. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Brotfisch, warst du am Samstag dabei?
oder wurdest du per handy-livestream in Kenntnis gesetzt? 

ich weiß, dass du nicht mehr im Präsidium bist, weil du abgewählt worden bist. Nichtsdestotrotz: gute Recherche....ganz im Zuge der NSA...bravo und Daumen hoch.

Leider beweist du eine Fehlerhafte Argumentation und stellst womöglich falsche Behauptungen auf( "3 Säulen").

ich denke nicht dass der Verband nach der BCAV Auflösung Nachhaltigkeit beweisen wird, da einerseits die Miete der Geschäftsstelle von 7900.- bei 2000 Mitgliedern schwer lastet... und immer mehr Austritte aus dem LV ( u.a. durch Pachterhöhungen) das Budget erschweren werden...

Auch ergibt sich mir der Sinn der Ablehnung des BCAV´s nicht, der von den in deinem so tollen Blog gelobten Anglern abgestimmt worden ist.
Wer hat denn was davon, wenn eine Förderung komplett gestrichen ist?

Ich erkenne in Kellers Vorgehensweise keinerlei Führung, sowie keinerlei eigene Absicht und taktische Ausrichtung. Hier hebe ich symbolisch den Zeigefinger.

Fliegt der Keller, wirst du berichten, man hätte ihn rausgeekelt.


----------



## Eisbärangler (10. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Woher sollen jetzt die Pachterhöhungen kommen, nur weil der BCAV aufgelöst wird!
Das eine hat doch nichts mit dem anderen zu tun!.
Nicht destotrotz haben doch die Caster dies selbst verbockt!, 
Bin mal gespannt, wer alles aus dem Verband austritt (Vize vielleicht?  :q   )    und damit zeigt wie eingeschnappt man ist!


----------



## Brotfisch (10. März 2014)

Dr.Eisenfaust schrieb:


> Brotfisch, warst du am Samstag dabei?
> oder wurdest du per handy-livestream in Kenntnis gesetzt?
> Weder das eine, noch das andere.
> 
> ...


Rausekeln? - So etwas würde das Sportmanagement doch nie machen, oder?

Und wieder sind die beiden Muster der "Argumentation" der Sportmanager erkennbar: Diffuse Angriffe und Unterstellungen gegen "Castinggegner" und in der Sache nur falsche Behauptungen.
Das alte Spiel ist ausgespielt. 




Eisbärangler schrieb:


> Woher sollen jetzt die Pachterhöhungen kommen, nur weil der BCAV aufgelöst wird!
> Das eine hat doch nichts mit dem anderen zu tun!.
> Nicht destotrotz haben doch die Caster dies selbst verbockt!,
> Bin mal gespannt, wer alles aus dem Verband austritt (Vize vielleicht?  :q   )    und damit zeigt wie eingeschnappt man ist!



Vollkommen richtige Einschätzung.



Eisbärangler schrieb:


> Wäre es da nicht besser, dass Herr Klament seine Posten als Vize überdenkt und mal den Platz für andere frei macht?
> da kommt auch noch die Frage auf, wie lange ist er schon als Vize Präsident im VDSF B-B dabei? #h



Als ich dazu kam, war er schon "ewig" dabei. Ich wurde Mitte der 90er Jahre Präsidiumsmitglied.



Eisenfausts scheinbar ein wenig aus dem Zusammenhang gerissener Hinweis auf meine "Abwahl" Mitte der 2005 nehme ich zum Anlass für folgende Klarstellung:
Das hier in Rede stehende Problem der Vorfinanzierung des Leistungssportbetriebes ausschließlich aus Mitteln der LV-Angler und die fehlende Mitwirkung des Sportbereichs bei der Erwirtschaftung von liquiden Mitteln wurde bereits 2004 akut und von mir auch seinerzeit vor der JHV umfassend dargestellt. Leider gelang es damals nicht, die Mehrheit der Delegierten der JHV von der Notwendigkeit der Änderung der Finanzierungspraxis zu überzeugen. Stattdessen wurde dann während der Amtszeit meines Nachfolgers versucht, das Problem durch massive "Einsparungen" bei Anglern, in der Jugend, sowie bei Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und Verwaltung zu "umgehen". Wie die jetzige Entscheidung der JHV erneut zeigt, bestand das Problem rund zehn Jahre danach immer noch.


----------



## Dr.Eisenfaust (10. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

okay, dann weiß ich bescheid, danke!


----------



## Brotfisch (10. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Das freut mich.

 Gut informierte Mitglieder sind für die Angler und die Sportler immer ein Vorteil.


----------



## Blauzahn (10. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Gut informierte Mitglieder sind für die Angler und die Sportler immer ein Vorteil.



Wobei man schon unterscheiden sollte:
zwischen
*gut *und *richtig* informiert |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Jajaja, die gute, richtige  und sinnvolle Öffentlichkeitsarbeit in Bundes- und Landesverbänden sowie in den Verbandsgremien und Vereinen konnte man ja die letzten Jahre - gerade bezüglich der 
(Kon)Fusion - live miterleben ...

Da sollte sich jeder schämen, der für die Desinformation, das ganze tarnen, tricksen und täuschen, mit verantwortlich war.........

Jede Info ist zuerst mal glaubhafter, wenn sie nicht von einem Öffentlichkeitsjockel des Verbandes kommt......


----------



## Blauzahn (10. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jajaja, die gute, richtige  und sinnvolle Öffentlichkeitsarbeit in Bundes- und Landesverbänden sowie in den Verbandsgremien und Vereinen konnte man ja die letzten Jahre - gerade bezüglich der
> (Kon)Fusion - live miterleben ...
> 
> Da sollte sich jeder schämen, der für die Desinformation, das ganze tarnen, tricksen und täuschen, mit verantwortlich war.........
> ...



Wo bekommst du deine Informationen her?
...von den "inoffiziellen Jockeln" :q


----------



## Brotfisch (10. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Richtige Information bleibt weiterhin wichtigste Aufgabe. Damit sind Leute wie Klasing und Keller verbandsseitig schon mal in Vorleistung gegangen - und natürlich das AB. Insgesamt leidet der Verband und seine Öffentlichkeitsarbeit noch immer darunter, zu wenig Informationen an die Öffentlichkeit zu bringen. Auf mittlere Sicht werden es sich die Verbände aber nicht mehr leisten können, bei Themen, die die Mitgliedschaft interessieren, den großen Schweiger zu spielen. Denn dann fließen die Informationen nicht nur unkontrolliert, sondern es schießen auch gerne einmal Spekulationen ins Kraut.

 Bei dem vorliegenden Fall der Castingfinanzierung im Berliner LV war zu beobachten, dass der LV durchaus bereit war und ist, sachliche Informationen zu liefern und hierbei auch das Internet zu nutzen. Das ist gut so. Das Sportmanagement hat sich ganz im Stile des alten VDSF-Präsidiums verhalten. Keine Informationen, keine Antworten, keine Transparenz und - schlimm, aber nicht überraschend - nicht ein einziges Argument. Warum verhält man sich so, wenn man nichts zu verstecken hat? Wer so agiert, das beweisen die Großthemen Fusion und jetzt Castingfinanzierung, steht am Ende "draußen vor der Tür". Zu Recht, allein schon dafür.

 Die Sportler werden nach und nach klar sehen, warum die Entscheidung so getroffen wurde, wie sie getroffen wurde. In dem gleichen Maße werden sie nicht mehr auf die "Propaganda" ihrer Sportführung hereinfallen. 

 Diesen Prozess können und wollen wir unterstützen. Jetzt, da das Berliner Problem der Castingfinanzierung einer Lösung entgegensieht, können und werden wir uns nun verstärkt der Castingfinanzierung auf Bundesebene zuwenden. Damit wollen wir auch einen Beitrag für mehr Transparenz bei den DAFV-Finanzen leisten. Und ich sage es gleich vorweg: Ziel ist nicht, den Castingsport abzuschaffen oder zu schwächen. Ziel ist, die Mitglieder und die Öffentlichkeit darüber zu informieren, was läuft.


----------



## Brotfisch (10. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Wo bekommst du deine Informationen her?
> ...von den "inoffiziellen Jockeln" :q





 Gut gegeben. Aber da muss Thomas journalistischen Quellenschutz für sich reklamieren. :q:q:q Die Recherchearbeit ist sehr aufwändig, auch in Zeiten von Internet & Co.


----------



## Blauzahn (10. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Gut gegeben. Aber da muss Thomas journalistischen Quellenschutz für sich reklamieren. :q:q:q Die Recherchearbeit ist sehr aufwändig, auch in Zeiten von Internet & Co.



Ich wollte auch keine Antwort,
nur den Personenkreis der "verbalen Rundumschläge" etwas erweitern.
Denn hinter jeder "Jockelinformation" an das AB steht ein Wunsch, der Wunsch, die Dinge im eigenen Sinne zu gestalten oder besser - zu beeinflussen.

Abendgruß


----------



## Brotfisch (10. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Stimme Dir zu. Und das ist auch gut so.

 Ich muss nicht teilen, was der eine oder andere hier will. Aber es ist gut so, dass wir hier diskutieren können. Mit allen Höhen und Tiefen, die das manchmal hat. Aber das können wir aushalten.


----------



## Eisbärangler (11. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Jetzt wo sich die Angler durchgesetzt haben.


----------



## Brotfisch (11. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Heute hat Präsident Keller vom VDSF Landesverband Berlin-Brandenburg auf der LV-Homepage einen Bericht über die JHV vom 8.3.2014 - hier wurde dazu berichtet - eingestellt. Zugleich wurden die Haushaltsabschlüsse und -pläne der letzten Jahre als Dateien für jedermann zugänglich veröffentlicht.

Soviel Transparenz selbst in Finanzfragen hat meines Wissens noch kein deutscher Anglerverband hergestellt. Respekt und Gratulation für diese richtunggebende Entscheidung.

Es stünde dem DAFV gut an, sich daran ein Beispiel zu nehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Hier der Link:
http://www.vdsfberlinbrandenburg.de...ws]=62&cHash=ca60bada27110cb34cfd5284fa252f06


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. März 2014)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Heute hat Präsident Keller vom VDSF Landesverband Berlin-Brandenburg auf der LV-Homepage einen Bericht über die JHV vom 8.3.2014 - hier wurde dazu berichtet - eingestellt. Zugleich wurden die Haushaltsabschlüsse und -pläne der letzten Jahre als Dateien für jedermann zugänglich veröffentlicht.
> 
> Soviel Transparenz selbst in Finanzfragen hat meines Wissens noch kein deutscher Anglerverband hergestellt. Respekt und Gratulation für diese richtunggebende Entscheidung.
> 
> Es stünde dem DAFV gut an, sich daran ein Beispiel zu nehmen.




Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.#6


----------

